# Official Turnip Prices Thread! (Old Version)



## dizzy bone

*Official Turnip Prices Thread*






The Turnip Market (also known as the Stalk Market) has returned in Animal Crossings New Horizons! This time the turnips are sold by the adorable Daisy Mae. Please use this thread to post your current turnip prices in your town!

*About the Stalk Market*

On Sunday mornings, Daisy Mae will visit your island to sell you Turnips. The turnips will vary in price, but it’s a good idea to nab some turnips when Daisy Mae is selling them for 100 or under! Throughout the week (not including Sunday), Timmy and Tommy will be buying turnips at a certain price. These prices will vary and will change twice a day: once before noon and once after noon.

Use this thread to find other towns that are buying turnips for prices higher than what you bought them for to make a large profit! Ideally it would be best if you post prices that are over 150. You may use this thread to post your island's selling price on Sundays as well.

*Thread Rules [updated: April 22, 2020]*

With the addition of the *Dodo Business Class* board we have made a few modifications to how this thread will work. This thread will now be used for advertising your islands buy/sell prices as usual, but with an emphasis on members who are willing to open their islands for free (in spirit of the Airport board being used for free visits!) You may post that tips are appreciated (as it is common practice to leave tips with high buying prices), but for those who will be opening their islands with a specific entrance fee, please make a separate thread in the *Dodo Business Class* board.

*Please only post in this thread if you are advertising YOUR own island's selling and buying turnip prices.* Do not post just to write that you are searching for a high price. Please be patient and wait for people to post their prices! And remember to always be respectful and follow the rules of the host's island!!



		HTML:
	

[b]TBT Username[/b]:
[b]In-game name / Island name[/b]:
[b]Friend Code[/b]:
[b]Time zone[/b]:
[B]Turnip prices[/b]:



​


----------



## cosmylk

-- wait, I'm confused is this for what timmy and tommy are buying them back at or for what Uri is selling for -- 
afwbgbk


----------



## runekey

Threw down 250k bells for turnips selling at 103 each today. Hoping to flip them in my Nook's or from someone here on the forum this week!

EDIT: You say you cant keep them in your house storage but what about just on the ground of your house? That's where im keeping mine for now.


----------



## SaminalCrossing

Daisy Mae selling for 151 bells each. Feel free to come, I'll be open for the next two hours. Not the best prices but should be good in a pinch haha. 

My code is 481FQ.


----------



## dizzy bone

Kumatcha said:


> -- wait, I'm confused is this for what timmy and tommy are buying them back at or for what Uri is selling for --
> afwbgbk



You can post both. It's for general turnip prices but I assume most people will be using this for posting Timmy & Tommy's buying prices and finding the best price throughout the week. 



runekey said:


> Threw down 250k bells for turnips selling at 103 each today. Hoping to flip them in my Nook's or from someone here on the forum this week!
> 
> EDIT: You say you cant keep them in your house storage but what about just on the ground of your house? That's where im keeping mine for now.



House floor is fine! That's where I'm keeping mine.

Has anyone else confirmed whether or not we can leave them outside with no harm (bugs, etc?) I saw a cute picture of someone fencing their turnips outside :')


----------



## Toot

Anyone still have Daisy in their town?


----------



## SheepMareep

dizzy bone said:


> Has anyone else confirmed whether or not we can leave them outside with no harm (bugs, etc?) I saw a cute picture of someone fencing their turnips outside :')



I have had no issues having my turnips outside! C:


----------



## MyNameIsEno

is this thread for buying only or selling aswell? Anyone have good turnip prices at nooks cranny today?


----------



## KristianKenneth

Mine is only 77!


----------



## crystalmilktea

Nook's Cranny is buying for 147! done~


----------



## karleraven

*TBT Username*: karleraven
*In-game name / Island name*: destiny
*Friend Code*: 2194-7278-7411
*Time zone*: est
*Turnip prices*: buyback is 118bells today

- - - Post Merge - - -

*TBT Username*: karleraven
*In-game name / Island name*: destiny
*Friend Code*: 2194-7278-7411
*Time zone*: est
*Turnip prices*: buyback is 118bells today


----------



## runekey

buying for 107 today. A little profit from 103 but I'm holding out for a better price


----------



## Smashfanatic

*TBT Username*:Smashfanatic
*In-game name / Island name*: Link / Frostwind
*Friend Code*: 1959-8669-4174
*Time zone*: PDT
*Turnip prices*: buying for 174


----------



## Sadangelman

Nooks Cranny is currently buying turnips for 566. My gates will be open for a while. Dodo Code: FXY0D


----------



## Miu

Sadangelman said:


> Nooks Cranny is currently buying turnips for 566. My gates will be open for a while. Dodo Code: FXY0D



hello!  this is miu, thank you so much once again for letting me come visit!  i'm sorry for coming over without notice ;;  please take care and have a wonderful night!


----------



## Zen

Sadangelman said:


> Nooks Cranny is currently buying turnips for 566. My gates will be open for a while. Dodo Code: FXY0D



i'll be there soon if you're still open 

- - - Post Merge - - -

can't get in. so either full or closed


----------



## boring

Ive got 192 bell prices,, looking to go to someones town where they still have daisy so i could make some profit too, but youre welcome to visit anyways if not


----------



## Berrymia

Sadangelman said:


> Nooks Cranny is currently buying turnips for 566. My gates will be open for a while. Dodo Code: FXY0D



Are you still open?


----------



## tajikey

My turnip price is currently 133. Gates will be open for a bit. Dodo Code is KDQPD. I'd ask that you leave a small gift near my dock if you're going to sell.


----------



## chrisbeta03

The Nook's Cranny in my town is buying turnips for 110 bells a piece if anyone is interested.  PM me!


----------



## Blades

My town crashed this afternoon to 53. Anyone got anything good?


----------



## boring

my turnip price is still 192, im looking to go to someone elses town to buy turnips in return for letting them sell at mine.


----------



## hydrophonic

Price sitting at 134. Dodo code is 10YLC


----------



## runekey

Buying for 144 today


----------



## tajikey

Timmy and Tommy are now offering 152 per turnip. Dodo code is 1JNP9, and gates are open. All I ask is that you leave something cool at the dock. Be creative...I don't need fruit.

If I don't respond to in-game chat, I'm away from my Switch, but it's fine, come on in.


----------



## crystalmilktea

*TBT Username*: crystalmilktea
*In-game name / Island name*: Milk Tea
*Turnip prices*: 191
*Dodo code*: send me a private message and I'll open!

Saharah is also here~


----------



## CrazedTroll

Selling at 455 right now, code is 6KGLL, anyone is welcome. I'll leave it open as long as I can.


----------



## SnuggleDach

CrazedTroll said:


> Selling at 455 right now, code is 6KGLL, anyone is welcome. I'll leave it open as long as I can.



Are you still open?


----------



## CrazedTroll

SnuggleDach said:


> Are you still open?



Yep


----------



## tajikey

CrazedTroll said:


> Selling at 455 right now, code is 6KGLL, anyone is welcome. I'll leave it open as long as I can.



Still open?


----------



## SnuggleDach

CrazedTroll said:


> Yep



The code isnt working


----------



## CrazedTroll

So, I think too many people joined at once and crashed it, new code is 83VHG


----------



## Daydream

CrazedTroll said:


> So, I think too many people joined at once and crashed it, new code is 83VHG



I’ll come too! Thank you!


----------



## tajikey

CrazedTroll said:


> So, I think too many people joined at once and crashed it, new code is 83VHG



I'm in! You're the best, thank you!


----------



## th8827

My town's Turnip Price is currently 185. I am pretty sure that this is high.

If you have round glasses (black, blue or red), cat dress, that bath towel dress (preferably black or white), skull furniture, or something else really cool/rare for me to catalog, I would appreciate it.

EDIT: The guy above me has a better price. I recommend going there.


----------



## Skippeh

th8827 said:


> My town's Turnip Price is currently 185. I am pretty sure that this is high.
> 
> If you have round glasses (black, blue or red), cat dress, that bath towel dress (preferably black or white), skull furniture, or something else really cool/rare for me to catalog, I would appreciate it.



Can I come over? I don't have much but I can give bells.


----------



## th8827

Skippeh said:


> Can I come over? I don't have much but I can give bells.



Sure, but after reading through the thread, I see that the person above me (crazed troll) has a significantly better price... Just letting you know, to make an informed decision.

Let me know if you still want to come to my place.


----------



## biibii

CrazedTroll said:


> So, I think too many people joined at once and crashed it, new code is 83VHG



May I come visit as well?


----------



## CrazedTroll

woozi said:


> May I come visit as well?



Everyone's welcome, though it may take a few tries to get in, as a ton of people are coming and going.


----------



## LovelyLucifer

I super appreciate you having your town open!


----------



## biibii

CrazedTroll said:


> Everyone's welcome, though it may take a few tries to get in, as a ton of people are coming and going.


 Im still trying to get in please don't close your gates <3


----------



## pandapples

I'm posting this on behalf of someone not on the forums. Turnips are 583 bells and will PM the code. Opening one by one for anyone interested! Tips are appreciated but not required.  Active for 1 hour (currently 8:55 pm).

Just remembered he also has Mabel. Feel free to check her out too!


----------



## Lyuser

pandapples said:


> I'm posting this on behalf of someone not on the forums. Turnips are 583 bells and will PM the code. Opening one by one for anyone interested! Tips are appreciated but not required.  Active for 1 hour (currently 8:55 pm).
> 
> Just remembered he also has Mabel. Feel free to check her out too!



Hii, I'd like to sell please if your friend is still taking people in! I'll leave a tip ofc


----------



## SugoiPurin

pandapples said:


> I'm posting this on behalf of someone not on the forums. Turnips are 583 bells and will PM the code. Opening one by one for anyone interested! Tips are appreciated but not required.  Active for 1 hour (currently 8:55 pm).
> 
> Just remembered he also has Mabel. Feel free to check her out too!



Hiya! I would like to sell some turnips if this still going on!


----------



## pandapples

Lyuser said:


> Hii, I'd like to sell please if your friend is still taking people in! I'll leave a tip ofc





SugoiPurin said:


> Hiya! I would like to sell some turnips if this still going on!



Sent to both since it's nearing closing time!


----------



## CrazedTroll

Still open at 455 bells, 83VHG


----------



## Horus

CrazedTroll said:


> Still open at 455 bells, 83VHG


Very kind, thank you


----------



## CrazedTroll

Closed


----------



## jim

timmy and tommy are buying for 166 each. i think prices will change again at noon. like this to get my attention if you're interested in selling.


----------



## Wickel

Timmy and Tommy are currently buying turnips for 43 bells each. Don't let this great price go to waste guys!


----------



## LilBee

Ive seen somebodies buying for 24! Even better!!


----------



## chrisbeta03

Current price is 175 in my town.  PM for Dodo Code

50k entrance fee


----------



## BappieNL

Island: Floriade
IGN: Bappie
FC: 1389-8337-7883

Turnips price ATM: 451 Bells

Gates are open, but listen I have some rules! No running, shaking trees, picking flowers, stealing items. If you need something, just ask. 

No entrance fee!!!


----------



## queertactics

BappieNL said:


> Island: Floriade
> IGN: Bappie
> FC: 1389-8337-7883
> 
> Turnips price ATM: 451 Bells
> 
> Gates are open, but listen I have some rules! No running, shaking trees, stealing items. If you need something, just ask. &#55357;&#56841;



wow that's great! can i come please? i sent you a friend request!


----------



## dalandanator

Hello, may I come visit your town?


----------



## BappieNL

Sure, you're welcome. Gates are open.


----------



## Zen

i'll be there soon! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks so much for letting me visit! made a cool 1.8mil off my turnips


----------



## Blue

Can I sell? I haven't friended you yet but I will in a moment!


----------



## Pecora

*Sell Turnips for 592*

They are buying in my town for 592 bells.

If anyone wants to come by, I am open. Just leave some flowers, bells, hybrids, recipes or other stuff you can give 

Code is 7G8X3


----------



## BappieNL

Sure, you are welcome to visit Floriade.


----------



## Blue

Pecora said:


> They are buying in my town for 592 bells.
> 
> If anyone wants to come by, I am open. Just leave some flowers, bells, hybrids, recipes or other stuff you can give
> 
> Code is 7G8X3



Oh I'll be on my way briefly! I have some hybrids and a recipe to offer.


----------



## thegunpowderincident

Pecora said:


> They are buying in my town for 592 bells.
> 
> If anyone wants to come by, I am open. Just leave some flowers, bells, hybrids, recipes or other stuff you can give
> 
> Code is 7G8X3



If your gate is still open, I’ll be on my way. I don’t have too much to give, but I can give you some bait and a furniture item.


----------



## Pecora

thegunpowderincident said:


> If your gate is still open, I’ll be on my way. I don’t have too much to give, but I can give you some bait and a furniture item.



Yes, it is open  Just come by


----------



## unravel

Pecora said:


> They are buying in my town for 592 bells.
> 
> If anyone wants to come by, I am open. Just leave some flowers, bells, hybrids, recipes or other stuff you can give
> 
> Code is 7G8X3



Im coming now u still free?


----------



## Nage

Pecora said:


> They are buying in my town for 592 bells.
> 
> If anyone wants to come by, I am open. Just leave some flowers, bells, hybrids, recipes or other stuff you can give
> 
> Code is 7G8X3



hi may i come sell as well


----------



## unravel

Btw imma sell batch 1 then batch 2 so yeee uwu


----------



## Pecora

Everyone can come, but i am closing in about 15 minutes. I will be online later again


----------



## boorah

Think I caught you, coming over now and will leave some bells for you! Thank you!


----------



## unravel

Nvm


----------



## soltress

*turnips*



Pecora said:


> Yes, it is open  Just come by



are you still having people over to sell turnips pecora?


----------



## Pecora

I am open again if anyone is still interested. Shop will close in about 2 hours

Selling Price is 529 and the new code is 09JB4.

You can just come over if you like.


----------



## EMJAY

*Let me sell my turnips!*



Pecora said:


> I am open again if anyone is still interested. Shop will close in about 2 hours
> 
> Selling Price is 529 and the new code is 09JB4.
> 
> You can just come over if you like.
> 
> 
> Btw. I am also looking for peaches and mums... so if you leave any after you sold, that would be cool



PLEASE LET ME COME! I have peaches.

*TBT Username*: MJAY
*In-game name / Island name*: Honey Dew
*Friend Code*: SW-1535-1095-0817
*Time zone*: Central USA
*Turnip prices*: 71 bells


----------



## LilBee

Pecora said:


> I am open again if anyone is still interested. Shop will close in about 2 hours
> 
> Selling Price is 529 and the new code is 09JB4.
> 
> You can just come over if you like.
> 
> 
> Btw. I am also looking for peaches and mums... so if you leave any after you sold, that would be cool



Thank you so much!


----------



## kumamon

Pecora said:


> I am open again if anyone is still interested. Shop will close in about 2 hours
> 
> Selling Price is 529 and the new code is 09JB4.
> 
> You can just come over if you like.
> 
> 
> Btw. I am also looking for peaches and mums... so if you leave any after you sold, that would be cool



i'd like to go over please!! i'll bring some hybrid mums too


----------



## bellpickle

Pecora said:


> I am open again if anyone is still interested. Shop will close in about 2 hours
> 
> Selling Price is 529 and the new code is 09JB4.
> 
> You can just come over if you like.
> 
> 
> Btw. I am also looking for mums... so if you leave any after you sold, that would be cool



Thank you very much !!!!


----------



## LethalLulu

Pecora said:


> I am open again if anyone is still interested. Shop will close in about 2 hours
> 
> Selling Price is 529 and the new code is 09JB4.
> 
> You can just come over if you like.



I'm heading over, thanks a lot!


----------



## krystillin

Hi! Im looking for some high turnip prices


----------



## alebrije

krystillin said:


> Hi! Im looking for some high turnip prices



Likewise, looking for any prices higher than 100. I'll tip for your time.


----------



## krystillin

Still looking!


----------



## Josh_boiii

*580 bells*

Hi hi!

Prices are a whopping 580 at Nook's Cranny! 
Dodo code is 59KSJ
Will be closing in 2 hours!

Important note:  the current date in my town is April 7th! Keep that in mind!!!


----------



## krystillin

Josh_boiii said:


> Hi hi!
> 
> Prices are a whopping 580 at Nook's Cranny!
> Dodo code is 97PBD
> Will be closing in 2 hours!
> 
> Important note:  the current date in my town is April 7th! Keep that in mind!!!



Heading over! Okay maybe not, let me double check my game is updated cause its not letting me fly out
Okay it is updated but its telling me there aren't any islands I can travel to


----------



## mlccc

Josh_boiii said:


> Hi hi!
> 
> Prices are a whopping 580 at Nook's Cranny!
> Dodo code is 59KDJ
> Will be closing in 2 hours!
> 
> Important note:  the current date in my town is April 7th! Keep that in mind!!!



Hi! Are you still available?


----------



## unravel

krystillin said:


> Heading over! Okay maybe not, let me double check my game is updated cause its not letting me fly out
> Okay it is updated but its telling me there aren't any islands I can travel to



Anyone tried visiting his island? Did u guys got in?


----------



## mlccc

unravel said:


> Anyone tried visiting his island? Did u guys got in?



It told me there were no islands with that code


----------



## Dae

unravel said:


> Anyone tried visiting his island? Did u guys got in?


Yeah I tried but didn't get in, I guess they closed up


----------



## unravel

Looking for a town whos selling 500-600 per turnip will pay 300k per trip pm me ur dodo code asap


----------



## KIYYst

Hello! KIYYst here, with a Daisy Mae turnip sale.

Today, in the island time of July 5, 2020, 9:45am, turnips are currently *96 bells* each! I will be therefore open for two hours! Fruit are free to grab if needed, but please only take what you need.

Dodo Code will be CR4D0



Have fun with the stalks,
KIY of Aloe

As it is getting late, the gates are now *closed*. Thank you everyone!


----------



## unravel

Nvm


----------



## jim

AM buying price is 166 bells per turnip.


----------



## Jhin

Turnip prices in Bunkum are 149 if anyone is interested! Sahara is also wandering around. Please don't take any flowers or items on the ground if you see any, I will end the session if I catch anyone doing it at all.

EDIT: Yeah someone broke the rules so closed. PM me if you want to sell.


----------



## fanism

*In-game name / Island name*: Vaxx / Argon Cape
*Time zone*: PST
*Turnip prices*: 142 Bells

Dodo Code: 2SFR8

1/ Please follow the branches to Nook's Cranny.
2/ Native fruit is apple.  You may pick one pile (3 apples) on the ground in front of the airport.
3/ I asked that you don't take anything else.
4/ It would be great if you could drop a fruit or 2 for me.
5/ Have fun
Thanks.


----------



## fanism

fanism said:


> *In-game name / Island name*: Vaxx / Argon Cape
> *Time zone*: PST
> *Turnip prices*: 142 Bells
> 
> Dodo Code: 2SFR8
> 
> 1/ Please follow the branches to Nook's Cranny.
> 2/ Native fruit is apple.  You may pick one pile (3 apples) on the ground in front of the airport.
> 3/ I asked that you don't take anything else.
> 4/ It would be great if you could drop a fruit or 2 for me.
> 5/ Have fun
> Thanks.




Thank you.  Island is now closed.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Here's the official one thank you


----------



## Seasons-Crossing

In-game name / Island name: Dan / Southbloom
Time zone: EST
Turnip prices: 199 Bells

Dodo Code: GT8RN

From the airport, take a right and then your first left. Nook's Cranny is on the left if you continue straight up the path.

Please don't take anything from my town, including fruit, flowers, or buried items. Take as many pears as you'd like.

No payment; feel free to tip though! I'm looking for K.K. Slider records, if you are so inclined.


----------



## helenxsarah

My current turnip price is 208 and dodo code is JNQYG


----------



## helenxsarah

Closing the island now  thanks to those that came


----------



## Tentacles

Closed! Thanks to everyone who stopped by!


----------



## LisaTheGreat

would love to come to your town and sell! I can bring some roses and wildflowers: )


----------



## monhogee97

Hello can I come visit? I have apples!


----------



## Tentacles

sure! come whenever you're ready


----------



## lunachii

Can I come too?


----------



## Tentacles

yes! anyone who wants to come can come, it's np


----------



## maxii

turnip prices are 182 bells in my town if anyone wants to come sell! i'll be on all day so just send me a pm and i'll you get you over


----------



## Gracelia

My turnip prices are at 531 bells. If you'd like to come please leave me a PM or VM.

Edit: No longer having this price.


----------



## people

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> My turnip prices are at 531 bells. If you'd like to come please leave me a PM or VM.
> 
> Edit: Please be respectful in my island, you can run straight to the shop which is located on the RIGHT side of the area. After selling, please wait a few moments for others to sell and then leave through the " - " (button) feature! Please do not feel obliged to leave me a tip because I'm okay in bells. Thanks!



Hi! Do you think I could come by in about 20 mins?


----------



## Gracelia

people said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Do you think I could come by in about 20 mins?



Sure please send me a PM when you're ready.


----------



## xChives

Turnips are being bought for 516 bells in my town!

Roses/fruits/tips appreciated but definitely not required.

Dodo code: BQ5VH

EDIT: Closed for now, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Saralie

xChives said:


> Turnips are being bought for 516 bells in my town!
> 
> Roses/fruits/tips appreciated but definitely not required.
> 
> Dodo code: BQ5VH



Thanks for letting me visit! That was my first visit to another island so I wasn't sure how to chat. Left some pears and rose seeds


----------



## xChives

Cielle said:


> Thanks for letting me visit! That was my first visit to another island so I wasn't sure how to chat. Left some pears and rose seeds



No problem! I definitely appreciate it - thanks for coming


----------



## mahneeka

Anyone else have high turnip prices - looking to sell!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i'm looking to sell as well only 2 bundles...thank you in advance


----------



## silicalia

Looking to sell today too, getting kind of desperate


----------



## Davetastic

Bump, still got 30 bells lying around waiting to rot


----------



## Hebsey

*Getting down to the wire*

If anyone has a reasonable stalk market price, please send a message~!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Luna Moonbug said:


> i'm looking to sell as well only 2 bundles...thank you in advance



i guess the price changes at 9am ; 12pm ; 3pm and 9pm everyday except sundays?


----------



## Gracelia

Luna Moonbug said:


> i guess the price changes at 9am ; 12pm ; 3pm and 9pm everyday except sundays?



The prices change twice daily. Once at 12:00AM and then at 12:00PM.

My turnip prices are at 531 bells. Island name: Puccho.

If you'd like to come over, visit this *thread and post*. I'll be taking it in groups of 3 people max. Please allow for everyone to finish selling (indicate by typing 1 and then please wait) and then you can leave through the " - " option. If you would like to come over more than once, message me and I will sort it out later so you can freely come in and out! 

Please don't leave me any bells -- I'm okay in them. However, I would appreciate any furniture so I can catalog them~!! Flowers such as 1 rose are appreciated too.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Gracelia said:


> The prices change twice daily. Once at 12:00AM and then at 12:00PM.
> 
> My turnip prices are at 531 bells. Island name: Puccho.
> If you'd like to come over, please leave me a PM or VM with your char name + town. I'll be taking it in groups of 3 people max. Please allow for everyone to finish selling (indicate by typing 1 and then please wait) and then you can leave through the " - " option. If you would like to come over more than once, message me and I will sort it out later so you can freely come in and out!
> 
> Please don't leave me any bells -- I'm okay in them. However, I would appreciate any furniture so I can catalog them~!! Flowers such as 1 rose are appreciated too.



my regular flower is lily i can drop off an orange lily..i'll bring a few furniture for you to catalog...thanks again for your help


----------



## Gracelia

Err connection error. There were people who came over, I don't know if it all saved for you. Please PM me again, I'm only taking 2 at a time now because it's been quite hectic. Please once selling come to the outside of shop and wait for all to gather, then I will end the session >_>;;

For those making multiple trips, msg me and we'll do a session just for repeats.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

are you still letting people sell?


----------



## Gracelia

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> are you still letting people sell?



Yep. I made a thread so it's a bit easier for me ^^;


----------



## LunaRover

If anyone has turnip prices over 100 bells i'd be thankful to come & sell my 1 bunch xD


----------



## ItsSarahxo

LunaRover said:


> If anyone has turnip prices over 100 bells i'd be thankful to come & sell my 1 bunch xD



Same, I’m looking to sell for a good price


----------



## Guero101

Turnips for 100 in my town!


----------



## silicalia

Still looking to sell!


----------



## Guero101

silicalia said:


> Still looking to sell!



100 bells on my island if you’d like to sell


----------



## Alyx

Guero101 said:


> 100 bells on my island if you’d like to sell



can I come over and sell? I missed my chance and need to sell them now! thank you <3


----------



## Natzeky

Guero101 said:


> Turnips for 100 in my town!



Hi! Can my boyfriend go as well? He waited till now and the price of the turnips in his Town is rather low


----------



## Guero101

Natzeky said:


> Hi! Can my boyfriend go as well? He waited till now and the price of the turnips in his Town is rather low



Sure thing! IGNK2 is the dodo code


----------



## Natzeky

Guero101 said:


> Sure thing! IGNK2 is the dodo code


Thanks! He's on his way ~


----------



## Guero101

Alyx said:


> can I come over and sell? I missed my chance and need to sell them now! thank you <3




Come on over! Dodo code IGNK2


----------



## Alyx

Guero101 said:


> Come on over! Dodo code IGNK2



It won't let me type the I?


----------



## RoseNitemare

Guero101 said:


> Turnips for 100 in my town!



I'd like to come too if you're still open?


----------



## Guero101

RoseNitemare said:


> I'd like to come too if you're still open?



 Give me like 15 minutes and I’ll be back on!


----------



## MajoraIkana

Does anyone still have turnips selling for 100 Bells or more?
I have 50 turnips and I'd rather not take a complete loss


----------



## RoseNitemare

Guero101 said:


> Give me like 15 minutes and I’ll be back on!



sounds good, lemme know when you're ready!


----------



## Guero101

MajoraIkana said:


> Does anyone still have turnips selling for 100 Bells or more?
> I have 50 turnips and I'd rather not take a complete loss



You can come too with rosenitemare! Gates open code H0YTD


----------



## Fmarulz

Oh I also need that gonna go visit  hope ya dont mind


----------



## Dufontee

*TBT Username*: Dufontee
*In-game name / Island name*: Ilana/Arcadia
*Dodo Code*: 2HWT2
*Time zone*: EST
*Turnip prices*: 151

My shop just to the right of the airport, so very easy to find.


----------



## ItsSarahxo

How long will you be online?


----------



## Dufontee

Probably for another three or four hours on and off


----------



## Dufontee

I'll be closing up, but feel free to PM me, I'll check back every so often


----------



## vercengetrix

Hoping to get a price 400 or above this week for my turnips.

My understanding is prices change twice a day. Once in the morning, and again after 12pm.


----------



## Toot

vercengetrix said:


> Hoping to get a price 400 or above this week for my turnips.
> 
> My understanding is prices change twice a day. Once in the morning, and again after 12pm.



This is correct. It can go from 26, to 865 in a day. Just be vigilant.


----------



## shfq

*Turnip buying price*

Hi so anyone in? my buying price is 109, thats kindda pricey to buy. anyone got better offer


----------



## mob

hi, timmy and tommy offering 543 bells per turnip, tips are appreciated.


----------



## Believe

mob said:


> hi, timmy and tommy offering 543 bells per turnip, tips are appreciated.



Hi! Could I come by? :O


----------



## mob

*TBT Username*: mob
*In-game name / Island name*: mob , hell
*Time zone*: cst
*Turnip prices*: 543

dm me for dodo code

*closed*


----------



## silicalia

Any good buying prices today?


----------



## CowKing

Also looking for a town to sell my turnips at~


----------



## hedwyn

Daisy Mae selling for just 96 bells
PM if interested in buying!


----------



## Dovah

Daisy is selling for 94 bells today in my area!


----------



## Puck

Anyone currently taking visitors to sell turnips? Looking for some high prices. HMU. Can tip.


----------



## BendTheKnee

*Looking for an island buying high*

Preferably 500+ I’ll tip really well if it’s just me selling at your island at the time, so there isn’t a pause every minute someone comes and leaves. PM me


----------



## LetheTheRaptor

I want to sell turnips. Any decent price is fine. Will tip


----------



## blinkcrossing

*Sell price*

Daisy Mae is currently selling turnips for 98 bells each. 2 hours until she leaves my town. Let me know if you would like a dodo code.

EDIT: I am currently villager hunting so my gates are closed.


----------



## Astrogolem

*Turnip*

Looking to sell turnips, any price above 130 will do! I’ve been searching for hours


----------



## electtric_kat

Daisy is selling for 107 on my island today.


----------



## Tanyana

Daisy is selling at 93 bells each here for 2 more hours. PM if you want to come.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf

Any selling prices of 150 and above pm me please


----------



## faithhdangg

*Selling Turnips*

Anyone have a high sell price for turnips? PM me please


----------



## ElliottRocks12

Does anybody have a store buying turnips for over 150 bells? I can tip, if you would like. Just PM me if you can help.


----------



## Excaloser

Daisy Mae is selling for 106!


----------



## biibii

Looking to sell my turnips at a high price--will tip!!


----------



## kadycat

Looking to sell


----------



## CowKing

Looking to sell, will definitely tip!


----------



## LethalLulu

I have turnips selling for *486* bells each!

Edit - scrapping what I had...I'm going to open to just a few people at a time from now on!  
As soon as I am able to close my gates, I will, then when everyone leaves, I'll generate a code for 4 people at a time.
When you are done selling, stand outside the store with me, and I'll let everyone leave at once.
Nevermind, the site keeps going down, so just leave when you are done!

Simply PM me if you want to come, and I'll respond with a code when I'm ready c:

*ALL DONE* for tonight.  I gotta grab food, and this was a bit more tiring than I expected c':


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

LethalLulu said:


> I have turnips selling for *486* bells each!
> Feel free to come on over and sell c:
> I'll probably have my gates open all day, though I may close and reopen when I want to trade on reddit.
> I'll update the code here if I change it!
> 
> *FGGBN*



I’ll come if that’s okay.


----------



## biibii

LethalLulu said:


> I have turnips selling for *486* bells each!
> Feel free to come on over and sell c:
> I'll probably have my gates open all day, though I may close and reopen when I want to trade on reddit.
> I'll update the code here if I change it!
> 
> *FGGBN*



Hi! May I come and make two visits please <3


----------



## LethalLulu

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> I’ll come if that’s okay.


For sure!



woozi said:


> Hi! May I come and make two visits please <3


Of course!


----------



## Praesilith

LethalLulu said:


> I have turnips selling for *486* bells each!
> Feel free to come on over and sell c:
> I'll probably have my gates open all day, though I may close and reopen when I want to trade on reddit.
> I'll update the code here if I change it!
> 
> *FGGBN*



Hey!! I’m also planning on visiting!! I’ll leave you a lil tip!


----------



## Jhin

LethalLulu said:


> I have turnips selling for *486* bells each!
> Feel free to come on over and sell c:
> I'll probably have my gates open all day, though I may close and reopen when I want to trade on reddit.
> I'll update the code here if I change it!
> 
> *FGGBN*



Hey, I'm going to come and will probably need to do several visits if that is ok!


----------



## LethalLulu

Sure thing @above

Just gotta be patient everyone, traffic is pretty high lol...
I might have to close and open to just a few people at a time at this rate c':


----------



## leohyrule

I'd love to visit!


----------



## p e p p e r

i'd love to stop by, thank you!



LethalLulu said:


> I have turnips selling for *486* bells each!
> Feel free to come on over and sell c:
> I'll probably have my gates open all day, though I may close and reopen when I want to trade on reddit.
> I'll update the code here if I change it!
> 
> *FGGBN*


----------



## LethalLulu

LethalLulu said:


> I have turnips selling for *486* bells each!
> 
> Edit - scrapping what I had...I'm going to open to just a few people at a time from now on!
> As soon as I am able to close my gates, I will, then when everyone leaves, I'll generate a code for 4 people at a time.
> When you are done selling, stand outside the store with me, and I'll let everyone leave at once.
> Nevermind, the site keeps going down, so just leave when you are done!
> 
> Simply PM me if you want to come, and I'll respond with a code when I'm ready c:



Reposting since I'm changing this!


----------



## Captain James

Are you closing for today? \


----------



## LethalLulu

Captain James said:


> Are you closing for today? \



I am staying open, but I am only letting in a few people at a time.  It was pretty hectic, so I had to close to the general public c':


----------



## Captain James

LethalLulu said:


> I am staying open, but I am only letting in a few people at a time.  It was pretty hectic, so I had to close to the general public c':



Okay!


----------



## Mairen

hello! is there a waitlist to be invited to your town? I'd like to join when I can get a turn

edit: I'd only need one trip


----------



## Jaebeommie

Could I come by?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LethalLulu said:


> I am staying open, but I am only letting in a few people at a time.  It was pretty hectic, so I had to close to the general public c':



Hi! Could I come by for two trips?


----------



## The Dink

LethalLulu said:


> I am staying open, but I am only letting in a few people at a time.  It was pretty hectic, so I had to close to the general public c':



Makes sense. This is the first week a lot of people were able to buy so islanders are going nuts. Seems this site keeps getting database errors too, so you can tell there's increased traffic.


----------



## LethalLulu

Yah, it's pretty crazy :'D
I am inviting 4 people at a time!

I have 12 people waiting at the moment.  I am going in order, first come, first serve c:

Sorry, sorry!  Got another edit - 
When you are done selling, stand outside the store with me, and I'll let everyone leave at once.
Nevermind, the site keeps going down, so just leave when you are done!


----------



## Hayze

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, it's pretty crazy :'D
> I am inviting 4 people at a time!
> 
> I have 12 people waiting at the moment.  I am going in order, first come, first serve c:
> 
> Sorry, sorry!  Got another edit -
> When you are done selling, stand outside the store with me, and I'll let everyone leave at once.
> Nevermind, the site keeps going down, so just leave when you are done!


Hi, can I stop by when traffic goes down?


----------



## timmytim

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, it's pretty crazy :'D
> I am inviting 4 people at a time!
> 
> I have 12 people waiting at the moment.  I am going in order, first come, first serve c:
> 
> Sorry, sorry!  Got another edit -
> When you are done selling, stand outside the store with me, and I'll let everyone leave at once.
> Nevermind, the site keeps going down, so just leave when you are done!



Hey love! May I join the waiting list for turnips? Will leave a tip! <3


----------



## LethalLulu

Hayze said:


> Hi, can I stop by when traffic goes down?



Sure, just send over a pm and I'll get to you c:


----------



## tcd269

Thank you again, Lulu!


----------



## Mairen

LethalLulu said:


> Sure, just send over a pm and I'll get to you c:



aah I didn't realize we were supposed to send a PM. I'm sitting here like a derp >.< I'll send one right away! sorry!


----------



## christian2000bc

Hey I sent a PM, hopefully there's a bit more space for me to squeeze by and sell some


----------



## Hunnybuns

LethalLulu said:


> I am staying open, but I am only letting in a few people at a time.  It was pretty hectic, so I had to close to the general public c':



Hello! Is it okay if I stop by as well? I only need one trip <:


----------



## LethalLulu

I'll be inviting people for a while!  Just PM me and wait for a code (It might be a bit, I have over 15 people waiting ^^)


----------



## LexxyRaptor

No worries. Thanks for keeping us updated Lulu. I'm back in my eternal "look for stringfish" hell while waiting anyways. ^^


----------



## BendTheKnee

LethalLulu said:


> I'll be inviting people for a while!  Just PM me and wait for a code (It might be a bit, I have over 15 people waiting ^^)



I pmd you, I’ll only need 3 trips!


----------



## LexxyRaptor

((Confused Raptor Noises))
**Only**
Three
Trips.

What. Am I doing turnips wrong if I only need one trip?


----------



## Mairen

LexxyRaptor said:


> ((Confused Raptor Noises))
> **Only**
> Three
> Trips.
> 
> What. Am I doing turnips wrong if I only need one trip?



I only need one trip too. but I saw in a thread earlier that people were buying 5000+. I couldn't afford near that many yet


----------



## LexxyRaptor

I mean. One inventory full a week seems good enough to me but I suppose people like the comfort of a full wallet... :think:


----------



## LethalLulu

BendTheKnee said:


> I pmd you, I’ll only need 3 trips!



I'd like to keep it to 1 or 2 trips, as a courtesy to other people ^^;


----------



## Captain James

I spent 1 Million Bells on Turnips this morning.....

am I part of the problem


----------



## BendTheKnee

LethalLulu said:


> I'd like to keep it to 1 or 2 trips, as a courtesy to other people ^^;



My math is bad, just need the 2 trips!


----------



## The Dink

LexxyRaptor said:


> I mean. One inventory full a week seems good enough to me but I suppose people like the comfort of a full wallet... :think:



Some people don't have houses. They have turnip storage.


----------



## LexxyRaptor

Captain James said:


> I spent 1 Million Bells on Turnips this morning.....
> 
> am I part of the problem



I mean i spent less than 500k and it's a little less than one inventory full. I don't know what the average is tbh.


----------



## marcko0412

LethalLulu said:


> I'd like to keep it to 1 or 2 trips, as a courtesy to other people ^^;



Hi, I know there’s a lot of people waiting to sell but may I also visit later after everyone? I only have a few turnips to sell


----------



## LethalLulu

marcko0412 said:


> Hi, I know there’s a lot of people waiting to sell but may I also visit later after everyone? I only have a few turnips to sell



Sure!  I'm probably gonna call it quits here.  Still have quite a few people to go through.


----------



## marcko0412

LethalLulu said:


> Sure!  I'm probably gonna call it quits here.  Still have quite a few people to go through.



Thank you for this


----------



## Praesilith

LethalLulu said:


> Sure!  I'm probably gonna call it quits here.  Still have quite a few people to go through.



Hey!! I replied to your comment ~2 hours ago and sent you a message an hour or so ago and I just wanted to make sure you saw it!!


----------



## LethalLulu

Praesilith said:


> Hey!! I replied to your comment ~2 hours ago and sent you a message an hour or so ago and I just wanted to make sure you saw it!!


I have it!  There are 2 people before you, so you should be getting a response really soon.


----------



## Deca

Oh no, is this closed already? I only have less than one inventory full :/


----------



## LethalLulu

Deca said:


> Oh no, is this closed already? I only have less than one inventory full :/



Yah, I'm sorry.  I still have quite a wait list ^^;


----------



## Aragorn

Selling for 575 bells! I need rusted parts, rockets, gold armor, and hybrid roses.


----------



## Gingersnap

I have 2 rusted parts and one orange rose, will that be enough?


----------



## MilezX

I can give some rusted parts myself if it helps.


----------



## nikkie23

Aragorn said:


> Selling for 575 bells! I need rusted parts, rockets, gold armor, and hybrid roses.



I'll give 500k tip and a rusted part ( i might have 2 parts)


----------



## ConiBear

Aragorn said:


> Selling for 575 bells! I need rusted parts, rockets, gold armor, and hybrid roses.



i have one orange and one pink rose, you cool with it?


----------



## Puck

I’ve got a rusted part for you, I’d love to stop by.


----------



## Cthulhu

Aragorn said:


> Selling for 575 bells! I need rusted parts, rockets, gold armor, and hybrid roses.



I have one rusted part. Would I be able to stop by?


----------



## Chaunter

Aragorn said:


> Selling for 575 bells! I need rusted parts, rockets, gold armor, and hybrid roses.


I don't have any of the items you're looking for unfortunately... but I could tip? ; o;


----------



## fionafireheart

Aragorn said:


> Selling for 575 bells! I need rusted parts, rockets, gold armor, and hybrid roses.



I can give you 2 rusted parts, 4 pink roses, and a tip! I’ve been trying to sell all day. Would you prefer me to come with the tip first and grab my remaining turnips or do my turnips first and come back with your tip? I have a full inventory of ‘nips to sell


----------



## vercengetrix

Can any kind hearted soul let me in to sell some turnips? I put all of my hard-earned 60,000 bells into turnips and I'm worried they will go rotten.

I don't have much in the way of furniture or other tips.


----------



## rezberri

Aragorn said:


> Selling for 575 bells! I need rusted parts, rockets, gold armor, and hybrid roses.



i have 2 rusted parts, 2 orange roses, and a 10% tip id be willing to give for a visit


----------



## Yuzuki

If anyone's store is buying turnips for more than 91 could you please dm me?


----------



## HElizaJ

Does anyone has turnip prices over 200? Please DM me


----------



## Anj2k6

If anyone has prices around the 400 - 500 range please DM. Willing to tip 100k.


----------



## selbishikh

turnip prices ranging from 400-500 please PM me! me and my boyfriend will only need one trip both and I will tip 10% of my earnings ^_^


----------



## lostrider

I will tip as well. Please PM me if you have turnip prices 400-500+.

Regards,

Harlan


----------



## Orionis

Anyone with 400+ turnip prices? I can bring a rusted part, pink rose, pink turnip, orange turnip, black turnip as trade.


----------



## LilBee

Same here too, looking for 400-500, will tip 10%! Please pm me x


----------



## Alpaca Herder

I would also like to get in on these 500+ turnips.  Though somewhat less works too. I suppose I can tip 10%.  Pm please, I've got 3 or 4 trips worth.


----------



## MrPicklez

I have 3000 turnips I need to sell so anyone over 400+ bells at Nook’s Cranny, message me. I have like two or three rusted parts and some star fragments if need be for a tip.


----------



## KimiFox

Looking for prices above 150 please PM me so i may add you willing to offer a %10 tip


----------



## Clarity Page

*Looking for a tall dark and cute nerd who likes pinacates and long walks on the beach*

Also looking for an island with a high turnip selling price, being tall, Dark an Cute is optional.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m also looking for someone who has turnip prices of 400 or higher. Especially if it’s at least 700.


----------



## Azrael

Will tip with Star Wand plus bells for prices 400+. Please DM me.


----------



## kukotte

Looking for Turnip price above 200. Will Tip.


----------



## AlexanderPie

LF 350+, will pay 50k


----------



## vessia61

looking for turnip prices 400-500+ to sell my Turnips! please PM me I will tip also! : )


----------



## The Dink

Man. Ya'll are thirsty.


----------



## skannon

*Selling Turnips*

Looking to sell my turnips for 250+. Will tip.


----------



## kalinn

Could we possibly make a rule where you can't comment that you're looking to sell your turnips? Obviously you want to sell them, that's why we're all here. It clutters the thread..


----------



## Jhin

Yeah, keep in mind for most people it is also monday in their games so there is still the rest of the week to scout out good prices and sell  have a bit of patience everyone


----------



## notwaffles

looking to sell my turnips  (xD) dm me if you got a good price!


----------



## Anj2k6

kalinn said:


> Could we possibly make a rule where you can't comment that you're looking to sell your turnips? Obviously you want to sell them, that's why we're all here. It clutters the thread..



My apologies I didn't think my one post would cause so many other to do the same >_<


----------



## crystalmilktea

kalinn said:


> Could we possibly make a rule where you can't comment that you're looking to sell your turnips? Obviously you want to sell them, that's why we're all here. It clutters the thread..



I agree, hopefully we can have only posts by people who have buying prices! If you are looking to sell just keep an eye on this thread and DM people who post. I don't think people with high prices will go through this thread and DM others!


----------



## acornavenue

Turnip prices today 133, dm me if you want to come sell


----------



## ryankid61

Looking for 400+ sale price! Will tip! DM if you got it


----------



## lars708

The way LF posts are worded reminds me of the acturnips reddit

Also guys it's monday and everyone here is looking for a good price. Kinda unnecessary to post for that.


----------



## kevvykevvv

kalinn said:


> Could we possibly make a rule where you can't comment that you're looking to sell your turnips? Obviously you want to sell them, that's why we're all here. It clutters the thread..



please lol


----------



## fanism

kalinn said:


> Could we possibly make a rule where you can't comment that you're looking to sell your turnips? Obviously you want to sell them, that's why we're all here. It clutters the thread..



Totally agreed.  Selling/trading should be done at other forums.  It's a simple open/close gate.
And for visitors, it is also restricted not to pickup anything, run over flowers, or anything on the host island.
Of course, tips are ok but never mandatory. 

Can we do something like this?


----------



## megablast108

LF 500+, will tip 10K plus a fossil, a rug, and cherry. DM


----------



## kukotte

Turnips are currently 414 bells. DM For a dodo Code.

Please tip


----------



## megablast108

kukotte said:


> Turnips are currently 414 bells. DM For a dodo Code.
> 
> Please tip



can you invite me? I will tip you 10K plus a fossil, a rug, and cherry


----------



## lostrider

kukotte said:


> Turnips are currently 414 bells. DM For a dodo Code.
> 
> Please tip



Just sent you a PM


----------



## Puck

kukotte said:


> Turnips are currently 414 bells. DM For a dodo Code.
> 
> Please tip



PM’d you &#55358;&#56606;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Luxsama

kukotte said:


> Turnips are currently 414 bells. DM For a dodo Code.
> 
> Please tip



Just sent DM!


----------



## kukotte

kukotte said:


> Turnips are currently 414 bells. DM For a dodo Code.
> 
> Please tip



I'm still accepting people just please be very patient!

I have received about 30+ inbox messages :'D


----------



## muffins4everypony

kukotte said:


> Turnips are currently 414 bells. DM For a dodo Code.
> 
> Please tip



Hello again! I sent you a PM!


----------



## Jaebeommie

kukotte said:


> Turnips are currently 414 bells. DM For a dodo Code.
> 
> Please tip



PM sent!


----------



## oppimoo

kukotte said:


> Turnips are currently 414 bells. DM For a dodo Code.
> 
> Please tip



PM sent uwu


----------



## kukotte

kukotte said:


> I'm still accepting people just please be very patient!
> 
> I have received about 30+ inbox messages :'D



Just FYI

I currently have a queue of 49 people ;u; I plan to be open for a while though. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Tenocht

kukotte said:


> Just FYI
> 
> I currently have a queue of 49 people ;u; I plan to be open for a while though. Thank you for your patience!



Would like to go to your island in case is possible, have only half an inventory. 

Will wait and hope for a turn, thank you.


----------



## kukotte

How does anyone host this -.- This is exhausting. Been at my computer for 3h and a half.


----------



## selbishikh

kukotte said:


> How does anyone host this -.- This is exhausting. Been at my computer for 3h and a half.



Haha, it is insane! Usually people let groups of 4 in and then end session all at once. It helps a lot!


----------



## kukotte

selbishikh said:


> Haha, it is insane! Usually people let groups of 4 in and then end session all at once. It helps a lot!



I guess so. I just like checking on who comes and goes. Next time I'll try a different tactic. I really thought I'd get like 10 people max.


----------



## oppimoo

kukotte said:


> I guess so. I just like checking on who comes and goes. Next time I'll try a different tactic. I really thought I'd get like 10 people max.



hopefully the tips are worth hehehehe


----------



## kukotte

oppimoo said:


> hopefully the tips are worth hehehehe



Made 2m so far so yeah. ^^

Ok taking a break! This host need food =.=

I'll nuke my inbox so I can have people actual online replying to me. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

kukotte said:


> Made 2m so far so yeah. ^^
> 
> Ok taking a break! This host need food =.=
> 
> I'll nuke my inbox so I can have people actual online replying to me. Sorry for the inconvenience.



I just sent you a DM, so if you haven't read it, could you DM when you return?  I'll be online the rest of the night.  Been looking for a 400+ turnip price all day.


----------



## kevvykevvv

kukotte said:


> How does anyone host this -.- This is exhausting. Been at my computer for 3h and a half.



really appreciate you opening your town for us ^_^. I'll definitely be on this forum when I get a good price! I imagine I'll probably do groups of 4 with a dodo code but it's probably to be a long day no matter what. XD


----------



## baileyanne94

kukotte said:


> Made 2m so far so yeah. ^^
> 
> Ok taking a break! This host need food =.=
> 
> I'll nuke my inbox so I can have people actual online replying to me. Sorry for the inconvenience.



Thank you for the update and for being so generous with your time!


----------



## muffins4everypony

kukotte said:


> Made 2m so far so yeah. ^^
> 
> Ok taking a break! This host need food =.=
> 
> I'll nuke my inbox so I can have people actual online replying to me. Sorry for the inconvenience.



absolutely take a break! You rock for letting everyone in! and 2mil is not bad at all! XD


----------



## heavencaller

Yeah thanks for the work even if you don't end up letting me in. I know its hard hosting for so long.


----------



## kukotte

Hey guys. Think I should just left a dodo code here and let people just come and go? (I'll still be watching my switch)
Think that might flow better?


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

does anyone have daisy in their town atm?


----------



## heavencaller

Probably would get more people in and out.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

kukotte said:


> Hey guys. Think I should just left a dodo code here and let people just come and go? (I'll still be watching my switch)
> Think that might flow better?



nah I think thats guaranteed to crash your town and a lot of people will be trying to get in. stick with dming!


----------



## Sytred

kukotte said:


> Hey guys. Think I should just left a dodo code here and let people just come and go? (I'll still be watching my switch)
> Think that might flow better?



I have absolutely no idea because I have no experience in hosting this kind of thing, but it might be worth a try ? If your connection is stable enough to host 7 people at once, because I'm pretty sure it will be full all the time


----------



## LethalLulu

When I opened to the public yesterday, it was a nightmare.  No one could do anything because of all of the traffic.  It was difficult for me to even close my gates.
However, this was during a sunday, when turnips are being sold, so that's something to note.


----------



## Fruitcup

It sounds safer to do it one by one...


----------



## LilBee

Early in the week at least, i visited a town last thursday via a dodo code left on the thread and there was no one else visiting


----------



## kukotte

Wow, sound like both managing an open gates or DMs sound like a nightmare. (At least I know the DM one from experience.)
Thannk you for your thoughts! I'll try to think about a solution. I really want to let in as much as people as possible.


----------



## meghang543

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> does anyone have daisy in their town atm?



yes, I had to tt back to yesterday because I couldn't play and wanted to maintain villager relationships. shes selling turnips in my town for 95 turnips each rn


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Still looking for a 400+ bells turnip seller.  DM me if you have that current price.


----------



## vercengetrix

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Still looking for a 400+ bells turnip seller.  DM me if you have that current price.



I would also like a similar opportunity if any kind hearted soul is willing.


----------



## jush

kukotte said:


> Wow, sound like both managing an open gates or DMs sound like a nightmare. (At least I know the DM one from experience.)
> Thannk you for your thoughts! I'll try to think about a solution. I really want to let in as much as people as possible.



When I hosted on reddit last week I did the following:
- Let in groups four at a time with a dodo code I sent via PM
- Had them all sell their turnips, but had no one leave until everyone was done
- Booted everyone at once
- Invited the next group of four in with a new dodo code

This was a good balance for me to let in many people at once while mitigating the loading of people arriving and departing.


----------



## heavencaller

This is a really good idea.


----------



## kukotte

jush said:


> When I hosted on reddit last week I did the following:
> - Let in groups four at a time with a dodo code I sent via PM
> - Had them all sell their turnips, but had no one leave until everyone was done
> - Booted everyone at once
> - Invited the next group of four in with a new dodo code
> 
> This was a good balance for me to let in many people at once while mitigating the loading of people arriving and departing.



Could try that. But some people just take longer than others though.


----------



## oiwa

kukotte, i've been lurking the thread for a few hours but didn't want to overwhelm you. I was wondering if you're still taking people.


----------



## flightedbird

If anyone has a high turnip price I"d love to stop by!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kukotte said:


> Could try that. But some people just take longer than others though.



Are you still taking people?


----------



## kukotte

Alright. I know some advisted against it but I'll be putting my town public for a while and see how it goes. I wish to go to the bath so I can't really handle DM atm. I put some fences so you cant really get lost.

Turnips are still 414 Bells. Don't come if you don't want to handle heavy traffic. 
Please leave some tips. Whatever you can spare but I'm only taking bells or NMT if you're really broke. (You can drop on the stone, don'mt worry.) Code is DR6K2.

Also very sorry for those who I've ignored their messages. I simply had too much. Thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## Luxsama

After TTing only 3 days, my nook cranny is buying turnips for 519

Will start a thread if people are interested


----------



## MayorMike

Luxsama said:


> After TTing only 3 days, my nook cranny is buying turnips for 519
> 
> Will start a thread if people are interested



Id love to come over!


----------



## Tasuot

Luxsama said:


> After TTing only 3 days, my nook cranny is buying turnips for 519
> 
> Will start a thread if people are interested



Definitely interested!


----------



## flightedbird

Luxsama said:


> After TTing only 3 days, my nook cranny is buying turnips for 519
> 
> Will start a thread if people are interested



Could I come by?


----------



## vercengetrix

Luxsama said:


> After TTing only 3 days, my nook cranny is buying turnips for 519
> 
> Will start a thread if people are interested



Would also love to visit. Sent you a private message. Cheers!


----------



## jush

Luxsama said:


> After TTing only 3 days, my nook cranny is buying turnips for 519
> 
> Will start a thread if people are interested




would love to come by!! thanks!


----------



## Luxsama

Hey guys, just visit this forum please

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...G-TURNIPS-FOR-519-BELLS&p=8545225#post8545225

Don't flood my pms thank u!


----------



## oiwa

kukotte said:


> Alright. I know some advisted against it but I'll be putting my town public for a while and see how it goes. I wish to go to the bath so I can't really handle DM atm. I put some fences so you cant really get lost.
> 
> Turnips are still 414 Bells. Don't come if you don't want to handle heavy traffic.
> Please leave some tips. Whatever you can spare but I'm only taking bells or NMT if you're really broke. (You can drop on the stone, don'mt worry.) Code is DR6K2.
> 
> Also very sorry for those who I've ignored their messages. I simply had too much. Thank you for your patience and understanding.



Hello! I'm on my way over! Hope you don't mind. Thank you!


----------



## kukotte

kukotte said:


> Alright. I know some advisted against it but I'll be putting my town public for a while and see how it goes. I wish to go to the bath so I can't really handle DM atm. I put some fences so you cant really get lost.
> 
> Turnips are still 414 Bells. Don't come if you don't want to handle heavy traffic.
> Please leave some tips. Whatever you can spare but I'm only taking bells or NMT if you're really broke. (You can drop on the stone, don'mt worry.) Code is DR6K2.
> 
> Also very sorry for those who I've ignored their messages. I simply had too much. Thank you for your patience and understanding.



Sorry, Internet shut off for a while. Gates will be open for another hour.

New code is JXFK9


----------



## BaileyEloise

kukotte said:


> Sorry, Internet shut off for a while. Gates will be open for another hour.
> 
> New code is JXFK9



Hello! I'll be coming over! Thank you.


----------



## Toot

Anyone happen to have Daisy Mae? I’d like to buy turnips. I can compensate.


----------



## kukotte

20 minutes left before closing!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gates are closing! Thank you very for those who came by ^^. Made nearly 5m in tips.


----------



## HElizaJ

I have turnips I need to sell! Has anyone got prices above 200?
Everyone seems to open up their islands at night for me so I'm asleep :/


----------



## MyNameIsEno

I feel your pain HElizaJ


----------



## Fleiding

My current price is 542 Bells. Please send me a PM for my Dodo Code!


----------



## MyNameIsEno

hope you're still taking ppl! Dm'd but might have been a little late!


----------



## silicalia

Does anybody have Daisy Mae selling turnips at a good price today?


----------



## HElizaJ

silicalia said:


> Does anybody have Daisy Mae selling turnips at a good price today?



I have Daisy Mae selling turnips at 92 bells I believe, you're welcome to come over if you would like! My island is currently open for a trade but if you would like to come over just message me for the code ^^

Ps. my island is very much a work in progress haha


----------



## ellienoise

Hi! Could I pop over to buy turnips too? I'll get you a nook ticket as a thank you if it's still possible


----------



## MayorFaith

Hi I’m a little late to the thread but can I come over and buy, too? I’ll tip!


----------



## silicalia

HElizaJ said:


> I have Daisy Mae selling turnips at 92 bells I believe, you're welcome to come over if you would like! My island is currently open for a trade but if you would like to come over just message me for the code ^^
> 
> Ps. my island is very much a work in progress haha



Hello! sorry I took a nap, any chance I could pop around?


----------



## Elo

xx


----------



## HElizaJ

Anyone who still wants to buy turnips, I'm still open! Let me know on this thread!
https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...the-northern-hemisphere&p=8550124#post8550124


----------



## Mavis429

*Turnips*



Fleiding said:


> My current price is 542 Bells. Please send me a PM for my Dodo Code!



I know it’s not much but my island is buying turnips for 133 bells
Pm me if interested asking for tip


----------



## Fefo

Anyone with the Nooks buying for 500 or so?


----------



## Squanchy

Fleiding said:


> My current price is 542 Bells. Please send me a PM for my Dodo Code!



Hey I sent you a PM thank you very much for the opportunity!


----------



## Arabelle

Nook is buying turnips at 450 bells each in my town!  Looking for Mums or Lillies..   send a pm if interested ~

Edit: looking for white mums seeds.. if you don't have them that's fine


----------



## Fmarulz

Arabelle said:


> Nook is buying turnips at 450 bells each in my town!  Looking for Mums or Lillies..   send a pm if interested ~



Hi I have sent you a pm I have mums and lilies


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Arabelle said:


> Nook is buying turnips at 450 bells each in my town!  Looking for Mums or Lillies..   send a pm if interested ~



hi i sent you a message i'll bring you some lilies and mums flower seeds


----------



## michealsmells

I'm also looking for turnips being sold above 500! Seems I missed my one chance here wahhh.

PM me if selling! And ask if you want anything in return!!


----------



## Wootiecat

Arabelle said:


> Nook is buying turnips at 450 bells each in my town!  Looking for Mums or Lillies..   send a pm if interested ~



Sent you a pm.


----------



## vtrosa

*lilies*



Arabelle said:


> Nook is buying turnips at 450 bells each in my town!  Looking for Mums or Lillies..   send a pm if interested ~




i send you pm


----------



## Chaunter

Looking for turnip prices at 500+
I can offer bells, nook miles tickets, and/or blue windflowers maybe?
I'm just looking to make 2 trips ; v; /


----------



## people

If someone has turnips selling for 500+ and is willing to let me come in, that’d be great! I would have to make 6 trips @__@
I have nook miles tickets and/or could leave a nice tip ^^


----------



## FoxFeathers

does anyone have a price over 300 bells? Would it be alright if I came over?


----------



## windloft

320 bells per Turnip here. Send a PM if interested: I know this isn't a 500+, so tips are optional ( though appreciated )! This is my first time doing this, so i'll be only accepting one person at a time.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Hey!! My husband is looking to sell his turnips but doesn't have an account on this website, can he come to your town to sell his turnips? Edit: just noticed you said to send a PM


----------



## Pimmy

356 bells for 3 more hours here. send me a PM and i'll try to get to you quickly.


----------



## shelliexox

499 bells for the next 2.5 hours. send me a PM for dodo code. tips are optional, but appreciated.

Please do not pick flowers or fruit trees. Flick is in my town right now as well.


----------



## Berrymia

shelliexox said:


> 499 bells for the next 2.5 hours. send me a PM for dodo code. tips are optional, but appreciated.
> 
> Please do not pick flowers or fruit trees. Flick is in my town right now as well.



May I come over in an hour?  I might have to come twice unfortunately Bc I have so many


----------



## Missysqueeze

*Interested in selling turnips*



shelliexox said:


> 499 bells for the next 2.5 hours. send me a PM for dodo code. tips are optional, but appreciated.
> 
> Please do not pick flowers or fruit trees. Flick is in my town right now as well.


Messaged you!


----------



## Deli

shelliexox said:


> 499 bells for the next 2.5 hours. send me a PM for dodo code. tips are optional, but appreciated.
> 
> Please do not pick flowers or fruit trees. Flick is in my town right now as well.



Hey would it be possible for me to nip over any time?


----------



## Glitch_Wiz

I sent a PM. Just let me know when, I'm open anytime.

Edit: I forgot I had to hit reply with quote.

- - - Post Merge - - -



shelliexox said:


> 499 bells for the next 2.5 hours. send me a PM for dodo code. tips are optional, but appreciated.
> 
> Please do not pick flowers or fruit trees. Flick is in my town right now as well.



I sent a PM. Just let me know when, I'm open anytime.


----------



## nekomee

If someone is just looking to get rid of them quickly then I have 240 for the rest of the day, 8 more hours


----------



## tibbi64

shelliexox said:


> 499 bells for the next 2.5 hours. send me a PM for dodo code. tips are optional, but appreciated.
> 
> Please do not pick flowers or fruit trees. Flick is in my town right now as well.



I added you too.


----------



## Itzal

*Turnips*

EDIT: Disregard, wrong thing


----------



## HElizaJ

Selling for 553 bells on my thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?485541-Turnip-Price-553-Bells&p=8558364#post8558364


----------



## Zano

My turnip prices are at 304 if anyone wants to settle.

Code is 341K8, tips appreciated but not required since it's not super high.  Shop is to the left across the wooden bridge, I'll just have it open for a while so come and go as y'all please.  If it gets busy I'll start doing waves


----------



## MyNameIsAlex

T&T buying turnips at 553 right now. Just send me a PM so I can get 2 of you coming in at once. No items needed just whatever you wanna tip is cool 


It’s 11:15am in my game atm so not a lot of time left.


----------



## senb0

edit: moved


----------



## SoraSmiles

Anyone have turnip prices above 200?


----------



## audaci

at 422! for 1 nook tick


----------



## SoraSmiles

you got it! I'll PM you


----------



## Mavis429

senb0 said:


> edit: moved



My island is buying turnips for 177 a piece pm me if interested 
Please leave a cash tip


----------



## seigakaku

audaci said:


> at 422! for 1 nook tick



Hey! I don't know if you'd see this before you start playing again but I'd love to buy at that price!

- - - Post Merge - - -

(been a while since I've been on here)

Hello! I have 1800 turnips or so that I'd like to sell for a least 500+ but I can settle above 420+. I work FT but am working remotely for now so I'm avaliable frequently. I don't have much as I'm just now TT'ing and catching up but I will tip you.


----------



## Jowsh

Anyone have turnips selling for 300+? I'd be happy to give a tip or a nook ticket~ pm me dodo code and/or let me know ^o^


----------



## HElizaJ

Selling at 553 on my thread!
https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?485541-REOPENED-Turnip-Price-553-Bells


----------



## trickyfox

Turnips at 532!
Thread here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?485956-Turnips-at-532


----------



## Daydream

Turnips at 432 in my town, PM me if you want to come!


----------



## Luciaaaa

Turnips at 581!


----------



## LunaLemons1

Luciaaaa said:


> Turnips at 581!



Those prices still available?


----------



## Luciaaaa

LunaLemons1 said:


> Those prices still available?


Unfortunately not, the forum went down and my shop closed for the night. If i get anything like it again I will be sure to post!


----------



## Lunova

Turnips 496! Come pop by if you have turnips to sell. Tips are very much appreciated as well as hybrids and NMT


----------



## Carina

I'd like to come over  I could give you some bells or TBT if you want


----------



## Shikageru

Holy smokes. Added you, lunova. Would you mind if I came in to sell turnips shortly?


----------



## Shizuko3913

Lunova said:


> Turnips 496! Come pop by if you have turnips to sell. Tips are very much appreciated as well as hybrids and NMT


Hi! Is it still available?


----------



## Lunova

Shizuko3913 said:


> Hi! Is it still available?


Yup! Just pm me


----------



## Offbrand Noodle

Lunova said:


> Yup! Just pm me


Pm'd!


----------



## Lunova

Offbrand Noodle said:


> Pm'd!


Hia! Not sure if I got your pm


----------



## Offbrand Noodle

Lunova said:


> Hia! Not sure if I got your pm


resent a convo!


----------



## jim

timmy and tommy buying for 499 per turnip! all i ask for in return is for a donation of at least 50k to my bridge project.

EDIT: closed for now, looking to come back in a few hours.


----------



## Zero Two

jim said:


> timmy and tommy buying for 499 per turnip! all i ask for in return is for a donation of at least 50k to my bridge project.


I would love to come sell my turnips and am willing to donate.


----------



## jim

Zero Two said:


> I would love to come sell my turnips and am willing to donate.


i'll PM you the dodo code!


----------



## Musashi

jim said:


> timmy and tommy buying for 499 per turnip! all i ask for in return is for a donation of at least 50k to my bridge project.


I also would love to come  and willing to donate what you asked. ^_^


----------



## jim

Musashi said:


> I also would love to come  and willing to donate what you asked. ^_^


PMing you now!


----------



## Musashi

jim said:


> PMing you now!


Thank you very much!^_^


----------



## Xen0

Could I come too? Naturally tiping aswell!


----------



## Brithefryguy

jim said:


> timmy and tommy buying for 499 per turnip! all i ask for in return is for a donation of at least 50k to my bridge project.


Jim, if I may join as well, I would gladly tip


----------



## jim

Brithefryguy said:


> Jim, if I may join as well, I would gladly tip


sure thing! i'll PM you. this will be the last person i accept for a while until afternoon prices.


----------



## *luxebabe*

jim said:


> timmy and tommy buying for 499 per turnip! all i ask for in return is for a donation of at least 50k to my bridge project.


hiii! can I come?? I don't feel like breaking my 99k bag so I'll just donate that


----------



## Lunova

I'm still open (price 496) if people need to sell! Accepting tips/hybrids/fragments/d.i.y recipes


----------



## Updog

please ignore this


----------



## Updog

Lunova said:


> I'm still open (price 496) if people need to sell! Accepting tips/hybrids/fragments/d.i.y recipes


hello, how much are you looking for for tips, and would you be alright with multiple runs, say two or three?


----------



## Lunova

Updog said:


> hello, how much are you looking for for tips, and would you be alright with multiple runs, say two or three?



Yeah that's fine, I'm not looking for bells anymore so anything really. You don't have to tip if you don't have anything, I'm looking for chrysanthemums (seeds, normal or hybrid flowers)


----------



## Updog

Lunova said:


> Yeah that's fine, I'm not looking for bells anymore so anything really. You don't have to tip if you don't have anything, I'm looking for chrysanthemums (seeds, normal or hybrid flowers)


i dont have much in the hybrids category sorry   (only one orange cosmos idk how hybrids work) , i am very willing to tip at least 200k bells or more per run if thats all right with you )


----------



## Lunova

That's fine  I'll pm you


Updog said:


> i dont have much in the hybrids category sorry   (only one orange cosmos idk how hybrids work) , i am very willing to tip at least 200k bells or more per run if thats all right with you )


----------



## encrown

Lunova said:


> I'm still open (price 496) if people need to sell! Accepting tips/hybrids/fragments/d.i.y recipes


hi!! would I be able to visit you?? I have some orange+pink rose hybrids if you'd like some!


----------



## Trip_Away

170 here


----------



## KitchenWhisk

Current turnip price: 576
Dodo Code: 0Q53P

tips are appreciated but not required, I like bells, NMT, roses, and any duplicate diy recipes you have lying around


----------



## r a t

My turnip prices today are 582! If anyone wants to visit just message me here or on discord, my tag is rosetti#3377


----------



## mutualmaid

KitchenWhisk said:


> Current turnip price: 576
> Dodo Code: 0Q53P
> 
> tips are appreciated but not required, I like bells, NMT, roses, and any duplicate diy recipes you have lying around



I'm gonna head over it a bit, I'll tip 10%! Don't have a lot of turnips though so it won't amount to that much, hope that's ok.


----------



## people

Rosetti said:


> My turnip prices today are 582! If anyone wants to visit just message me here or on discord, my tag is rosetti#3377



hey sent you a request on Discord!


----------



## Xen0

KitchenWhisk said:


> Current turnip price: 576
> Dodo Code: 0Q53P
> 
> tips are appreciated but not required, I like bells, NMT, roses, and any duplicate diy recipes you have lying around


I'd like to visit. Got some recipes and will give you a tip


----------



## Tsen

KitchenWhisk said:


> Current turnip price: 576
> Dodo Code: 0Q53P
> 
> tips are appreciated but not required, I like bells, NMT, roses, and any duplicate diy recipes you have lying around



Hiya, I can head over in a few minutes. Will bring a DIY recipe and a tip! c:


----------



## Colette

KitchenWhisk said:


> Current turnip price: 576
> Dodo Code: 0Q53P
> 
> tips are appreciated but not required, I like bells, NMT, roses, and any duplicate diy recipes you have lying around


Hi, I'd like to come over too, if that's alright!  I'll drop off some spare DIY for you. c:


----------



## KitchenWhisk

KitchenWhisk said:


> Current turnip price: 576
> Dodo Code: 0Q53P
> 
> tips are appreciated but not required, I like bells, NMT, roses, and any duplicate diy recipes you have lying around


New code is M9QXV!


Edit: aaaaaand we're closed!


----------



## Darkwing

Hello! My current turnip price is 550!! PM me for a dodo code, only going to let a few in at a time. Will include rules in PM!

Tips are very appreciated!: IGB (I sold my turnips a few days ago  ), ANY BLACK BLUE OR PURPLE hybrids, red lillies, white & red mums, any pansies, any violets, large star fragments, any goth/black furniture & clothes, any fruit that isn’t peaches, etc!


----------



## Rhythrin

Nevermind I was too late, lol!


----------



## fink

Current selling rate: 457!

Pm for dodo code-
Going one at a time. Please just go straight to nooks. Tips are appreciated. Even turnips

/PAUSED UNTIL I CATCH UP! Sorry lots of interest and the site is lagging for me

/opening gates for friends via dodo code for 30 minutes or so. Add me, if I don’t get to you I’m sorry. Code is 444YF


----------



## michealsmells

Timmy and Tommy are buying turnips for* 543 bells*! 

I'm gonna let people in one by one, please DM me on discord, or here, or visit and reply to my thread here <-- To receive a DM from me with the Dodo Code. Keep in mind I may be a tad slow due to the site being slow at the moment.


----------



## Mavis429

My island is selling the royal crown at Abel shop 
Please Pm me if interested asking for a cash tip
Thank you


----------



## unravel

Turnips is





michealsmells said:


> Timmy and Tommy are buying turnips for* 543 bells*!
> 
> I'm gonna let people in one by one, please DM me on discord, or here, or visit and reply to my thread here <-- To receive a DM from me with the Dodo Code. Keep in mind I may be a tad slow due to the site being slow at the moment.



Is this available?


----------



## AquaMarie

I completely forgot I had turnips to sell and I'm leaving for a 12 hour work shift in about an hour! If anyone has any sort of decent price I'd love to come sell real quick. It doesn't have to be super high.


----------



## Smigdog1979

Whats a high price for turnips anyway.this is my 1st week of buying them

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

Ile check my turnip price 2nite


----------



## insyN

Hi guys, if anyone could help me out with my turnips... Bought them for 93 each, and selling price is 43.. Not good..
If anyone has some decent pricing, can I come quick and sell it please?


----------



## Schlobbo

insyN said:


> Hi guys, if anyone could help me out with my turnips... Bought them for 93 each, and selling price is 43.. Not good..
> If anyone has some decent pricing, can I come quick and sell it please?



I feel you - my price is 63 at the moment, so I'm looking to sell as well.


----------



## Cirice

They buy turnip at 455 in my town.
(closed)
Tips in bells or Nook Miles Tickets are appreciated


----------



## fawnpi

Turnips are selling for 370 bells at the moment at my island !
Message me for the dodocode, tips not necessary but appreciated. <3

_Please leave via the airport, rather than using the (-) button. <3_
We are : *closed, thank you!*


----------



## jamiesuelove

fawnpi said:


> Turnips are selling for 370 bells at the moment at my island !
> Message me for the dodocode, tips not necessary but appreciated. <3


Messaged you <3


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY

fawnpi said:


> Turnips are selling for 370 bells at the moment at my island !
> Message me for the dodocode, tips not necessary but appreciated. <3
> 
> We are : *open !*


Pm'd you ~ ^^


----------



## grayzuko

fawnpi said:


> Turnips are selling for 370 bells at the moment at my island !
> Message me for the dodocode, tips not necessary but appreciated. <3
> 
> We are : *open !*


I’ll message you!!


----------



## kimi544

Messaged you


----------



## griseldablossom

fawnpi said:


> Turnips are selling for 370 bells at the moment at my island !
> Message me for the dodocode, tips not necessary but appreciated. <3
> 
> We are : *open !*


Messeged you! ^-^


----------



## Zentrility

The NPC is selling turnips for 108bells right now (my island is JST timezone). I feel that’s kind of high. Does anyone else have a better price right now?


----------



## Bioness

My town is buying turnips for 344 bells at the moment. Tips not necessary, but greatly appreciated! I would love hybrid flowers, NMT, and DIYs.

PM me for Dodo Code.

Status: *CLOSED*


----------



## JellofishXD

Anyone have Daisy Mae selling turnips? need to buy some for the next week and she's selling for 101 right now which is a bit too much for me.


----------



## Mavis429

JellofishXD said:


> Anyone have Daisy Mae selling turnips? need to buy some for the next week and she's selling for 101 right now which is a bit too much for me.


My island is selling for 96


----------



## Zentrility

Mavis429 said:


> My island is selling for 96


Can I come buy?


----------



## JellofishXD

Mavis429 said:


> My island is selling for 96


oh perfect! can I please come over?


----------



## Athariel

Looking to sell. Anyone have good prices going on?


----------



## Mavis429

Zentrility said:


> Can I come buy?


Yes you can come over please leave a small cash tip 
My dodo code is MSTN4
My gates are open for everyone to buy
Please leave a small cash tip 

edit: she left sorry everyone


----------



## flightedbird

Anyone have good prices at Nook's right now? Hoping for over 400.

In all my years of playing I've never checked and had them go more than 150 for me :c


----------



## Katfaise

Bioness said:


> My town is buying turnips for 344 bells at the moment. Tips not necessary, but greatly appreciated! PM me for Dodo Code.
> 
> Status: *OPEN*
> 
> Updated Status: *STILL OPEN*


I sent you a PM, I hope you don’t mind. Hopefully you’re still open


----------



## GumCat

Bioness said:


> My town is buying turnips for 344 bells at the moment. Tips not necessary, but greatly appreciated! PM me for Dodo Code.
> 
> Status: *OPEN*
> 
> Updated Status: *STILL OPEN*


PM'd


----------



## Chevelle

Sadangelman said:


> Nooks Cranny is currently buying turnips for 566. My gates will be open for a while. Dodo Code: FXY0D



is this still available?


pandapples said:


> I'm posting this on behalf of someone not on the forums. Turnips are 583 bells and will PM the code. Opening one by one for anyone interested! Tips are appreciated but not required.  Active for 1 hour (currently 8:55 pm).
> 
> Just remembered he also has Mabel. Feel free to check her out too!



Is this still available?


----------



## Zentrility

Is the Turnip seller in anyone’s town right now with the price at 96bells or lower?


----------



## Maxibradders

Good morning all. My turnip buy price today is 99 bells. Pm me and I will send you my Dodo code.


----------



## Hollyj264

My turnips are worth 98 bells
Feel free to come by if you’d like to buy some ^-^
No bell tips or gifts are required but highly appreciated <3
Dodo code: H41MS
Island name: Azevinho  
[Ps: don’t judge my town, it’s new and I’m trying my hardest ;-) ]


----------



## moonolotl

Daisy's giving me an 106 bells price and im not happy with that so does anyone have any pretty low buying prices? I can tip you for your troubles!


----------



## Darian

moonrose said:


> Daisy's giving me an 106 bells price and im not happy with that so does anyone have any pretty low buying prices? I can tip you for your troubles!


She's selling for 90 on my island


----------



## moonolotl

Darian said:


> She's selling for 90 on my island


That would be great!! Can I visit now?


----------



## The8Mice

Darian said:


> She's selling for 90 on my island


Awesome, can I come too?


----------



## Darian

moonrose said:


> That would be great!! Can I visit now?


Yeah i'll pm you a code in just a moment 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



The8Mice said:


> Awesome, can I come too?


I'll pm you a code as soon as moonrose is finished


----------



## chawwee

Daisy selling for 93 on my island! Code is NDQH0, I have her trapped around the town hall


----------



## intestines

chawwee said:


> Daisy selling for 93 on my island! Code is NDQH0, I have her trapped around the town hall


I'd love to come!


----------



## Hurao

*TBT Username*: Hurao
*In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
*Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
*Time zone*: Pacific Time
*Turnip prices*: 489

I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


----------



## Kjden94

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


Hi can I pop by later I’ll give you some turnip profit


----------



## ConiBear

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


i would love to drop by =) will tip for sure


----------



## JiOwae

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


Hi! I would love to come! I added you


----------



## Keen

I would love to come


----------



## iGotNoiPad

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


I would love to come and I will definitely tip.


----------



## carltho

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.



I'd like to drop by! I'll be tipping a couple tickets if that's fine!


----------



## chawwee

intestines said:


> I'd love to come!


I'm still open!


----------



## Mojojojoe

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


Hi, I'd like to come by when you open up! Would like 2 or 3 trips be okay? Tips will be provided! Thanks!!


----------



## Bulbamander

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.




I'd love to come if you are still open! I will add your FC! I will leave a tip and hybrids too


----------



## Hollyj264

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


I’d like to stop by!


----------



## Benjisora

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


 I would adore to drop by, and I can of course grab you some hybrids on my way there


----------



## hedwyn

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


I'll tip if you let me stop by!


----------



## fullmetal

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.



I'd love to come by, will ofc spare some of the profits<3


----------



## MrMister5555

Daisy is on my island selling turnips for 90 bells. I can send a dodo code if anyone is interested. But I really need to sleep soon, it's 6 am and I've been up all night haha XD. 

Tbt Username: MrMister555
In-game name/island name MrMister/Island Pig
friend code 8307-1065-5132
Time zone: Central U.S.
Turnip buying price 90


----------



## RhinoK

I've dropped you a message:>


----------



## Baroque

I’d love to come too, Hurao!


----------



## Jaebeommie

MrMister5555 said:


> Daisy is on my island selling turnips for 90 bells. I can send a dodo code if anyone is interested. But I really need to sleep soon, it's 6 am and I've been up all night haha XD.
> 
> Tbt Username: MrMister555
> In-game name/island name MrMister/Island Pig
> friend code 8307-1065-5132
> Time zone: Central U.S.
> Turnip buying price 90



Can you PM me a Dodo code?


----------



## Cory

pmed you


----------



## fawnpi

Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
_Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !

We are = closing now <3
Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


----------



## JiOwae

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !*


Can I come now?


----------



## Mojojojoe

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !*


I'd love to come by please!


----------



## Berrymia

How long will you be open? :3 I’ll tip generously:>
I could come right now :3


----------



## biksoka

Daisy Mae's selling for 97, PM for dodo code


----------



## Saphi

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !*


Can i come please?


----------



## ConiBear

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !*


can i come by?


----------



## Kjden94

Is there anything you want I’ll try and bring if I have anything


----------



## JaydenRocks0

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*


Can I visit, please? i started a conversation so you can message me.


----------



## cherrygirl

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*


heya, I would love to come if I’m able.


----------



## samyfav

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*


May i join?


----------



## JordanRhysBaker

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*



can i come please O_O


----------



## Vadim

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*


Hey I'd like to visit you! Will tip of course!


----------



## Keen

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*


May I come over, will tip!


----------



## magicaldonkey2

nvm lmao-


----------



## JaydenRocks0

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*


Can I please come next? I still haven't gotten a reply D:


----------



## Jhin

Does anyone still have Daisy? I overslept and everyone else I've messaged who posted here no longer have her visiting


----------



## Rowlet28

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


Still available?


----------



## fawnpi

Hi! Sorry, we are a bit full right now- I have 22+ messages I haven't gotten around to yet. : <
Please check back later, I'll be open for a while <3


----------



## Darian

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


I'd like to come whenever you're open again  I need to make 2 trips if that's okay


----------



## Keby

fawnpi said:


> Hi! Sorry, we are a bit full right now- I have 22+ messages I haven't gotten around to yet. : <
> Please check back later, I'll be open for a while <3



Hey! I'd like to come by whenever you're open again.


----------



## Berrymia

fawnpi said:


> Hi! Sorry, we are a bit full right now- I have 22+ messages I haven't gotten around to yet. : <
> Please check back later, I'll be open for a while <3



It’s ok! Just PM me whenever you’re ready :3


----------



## silicalia

fawnpi said:


> Hi! Sorry, we are a bit full right now- I have 22+ messages I haven't gotten around to yet. : <
> Please check back later, I'll be open for a while <3



Hey! I'd like to visit too but I understand that you're probably very busy so I get it if you cant. I'm in no rush though so I don't mind waiting!


----------



## Kihyo

Darian said:


> She's selling for 90 on my island


may I come as well? are you still open :O


----------



## magicaldonkey2

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


hi ! i'm interested, though can wait however long is needed - though it's cool if you don't manage to get back to me! shoot me a PM if you're free. c:


----------



## Tenocht

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


If possible would like to come too, thank you.

Will tip of course.


----------



## Kailah

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


Good morning! I messaged you just in case whenever you're ready~ Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Bubblezap

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


I would love to stop by and tip you accordingly


----------



## Zero Two

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


I would love to visit as well!


----------



## Keion

Daisy Mae is selling for 91 on my island. PM me for Dodo code, if you'd like!


----------



## Bubblezap

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


Can I come please? This is my first time doing this! You will be handsomely tipped


----------



## twinkletoes

Keion said:


> Daisy Mae is selling for 91 on my island. PM me for Dodo code, if you'd like!



PM'ed you!


----------



## Pokeking

Daisy Mae's in my town for the first time and is selling them for 96 bells. My town is stil fairly new. Having a ladder and vaulting pole is advised, especially the ladder.

Dodo Code: 9WJYK

PS: I am missing peaches.


----------



## angelcore

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> hi there i’d love to come by as well please!
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


----------



## Fruitcup

Does traveling to a town with a different date than yours spoil the turnips?


----------



## silicalia

Fruitcup said:


> Does traveling to a town with a different date than yours spoil the turnips?


Nope, You're good


----------



## Kelmya

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3



hello, may i come if you're still open and have spots free in the queue? thank you! :3


----------



## Noroxus

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3



I'd also like to join, when the queue is a bit more empty!  pretty new and im just lookin to sell 650 turnips real quick


----------



## Kurashiki

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3



when your queue has gone down i'd love to come by!


----------



## lavalotus

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


Hi! I would love to join the queue, if possible. Thank you so much!


----------



## Ededdneddy123

Daisy is selling Turnips in my island for just 96 bells. Let me know if you want to come buy.

Also is anyone's island buying them for like maybe 500 bells or more?


----------



## SlinkyZinky

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


Any chance I could pop over ? 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



fawnpi said:


> Hi! Sorry, we are a bit full right now- I have 22+ messages I haven't gotten around to yet. : <
> Please check back later, I'll be open for a while <3


Still open ?


----------



## Mt_Moon

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


I would like to join the queue!


----------



## Ededdneddy123

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


Could I possibly join your queue?


----------



## Richluna

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


Hi .
Can I be on the queued line pleaseeeeeee? 
thank you


----------



## Shadownight300

Kihyo said:


> may I come as well? are you still open :O


----------



## UNKNOWNANYRANDOM

fawnpi said:


> Hi! Sorry, we are a bit full right now- I have 22+ messages I haven't gotten around to yet. : <
> Please check back later, I'll be open for a while <3


Can I come? If you’re still open.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



fawnpi said:


> Hi! Sorry, we are a bit full right now- I have 22+ messages I haven't gotten around to yet. : <
> Please check back later, I'll be open for a while <3


I would need to make a couple trips. I have 200,000 turnips to sell lol


----------



## Trip_Away

Daisy May is selling turnips in 106 bells each.


----------



## Aubrey895

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *full right now !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


Can I please come as well? I’ll leave a tip 


fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


----------



## Snook214

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3



can i come?


----------



## Coulson

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


Hi! I'd like to come if your queue has room for me. Just one trip, happy to tip


----------



## codya30

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3



Could I be added to your queue if possible?


----------



## windloft

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3



hihi, may i be added to the queue as well? thank you so much!


----------



## blinkcrossing

Daisy Mae is selling turnips for 91 bells each this morning! Please pm me if you would like to stop by


----------



## JaydenRocks0

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


I would like to be in queue I have some turnips for u too


----------



## michan

fawnpi said:


> Hi! Sorry, we are a bit full right now- I have 22+ messages I haven't gotten around to yet. : <
> Please check back later, I'll be open for a while <3


hello are you still open? i'd like to make a trip!


----------



## Raayzx

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


Omg add me to the queue


----------



## Kihyo

blinkcrossing said:


> Daisy Mae is selling turnips for 91 bells each this morning! Please pm me if you would like to stop by


Can I stop by?? And if so do you need peaches??


----------



## dogskun

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


I know the queue is getting pretty long, but may I squeeze in? ^^


----------



## LillyKay

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3



I would love to come and sell if you are still open please


----------



## Divinus

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


Are you still open? I would like to sell please


----------



## tacoinvader

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


Hey there, I know you’ve got quite a queue but I’d love to stop by if you had room for me! C:


----------



## Puck

How long is the queue? I’d love to stop by. I could tip in star fragments.


----------



## Antonio

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = *open !
> I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


are you perhaps still open


----------



## electtric_kat

Daisy is selling for 93 each. PM me if you want to buy.


----------



## Mayaa

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = closing now <3
> *I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3


 i'd love to come by! please pm me


----------



## Entei Slider

I've got Daisy Mae selling turnips for the next hour at 90 bells. Dodo code is -expired-


----------



## Whimsical

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = closing now <3
> *I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3



If you are still open and accepting I'd also love to come.  Available for the rest of the day so there's no rush necessary.


----------



## WatermelonPuff

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = closing now <3
> *I will likely be open for another 3+ hours*
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3



Aww... Seems I was too late! Oh well, I still want to thank you for doing this for other people!  It was very generous of you to do this! Have a great week!


----------



## DrFizzles

Looking to sell for 400-500+. PM me or reply please


----------



## FlooferWoofer

Looking to buy for cheaper than 91 per turnip. Anyone got a line on that?


----------



## codya30

Entei Slider said:


> I've got Daisy Mae selling turnips for the next hour at 90 bells. Dodo code is 9MVNX. Town is fenced off and Daisy is relaxing on the beach.



I'll come visit if you're cool with that.


----------



## Antonio

Anyone got good buybacks?


----------



## Zentrility

Entei Slider said:


> I've got Daisy Mae selling turnips for the next hour at 90 bells. Dodo code is 9MVNX. Town is fenced off and Daisy is relaxing on the beach.


I’m coming too.


----------



## Chevelle

Looking to sell for a good price (400+) willing to tip well. DM me if you have a good price please and thank you!


----------



## Antonio

Chevelle said:


> Looking to sell for a good price (400+) willing to tip well. DM me if you have a good price please and thank you!




Same aswell, thanks


----------



## Entei Slider

Quick update: Daisy managed to escape the beach but I've found her again near the museum, code is -expired-


----------



## Richluna

Entei Slider said:


> Quick update: Daisy managed to escape the beach but I've found her again near the museum, code is still 9MVNX and prices are still 90bpt for the next 30 minutes!


I want to come by please


----------



## lars708

Guys it's pointless to keep asking people for high prices, just keep an eye on this thread and hope for the best. People with high prices aren't gonna sift through posts to contact anyone anyways...

Besides we're all looking for good prices!


----------



## codya30

Entei Slider said:


> Quick update: Daisy managed to escape the beach but I've found her again near the museum, code is still 9MVNX and prices are still 90bpt for the next 30 minutes!


It's not working for me, bud...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



codya30 said:


> It's not working for me, bud...


Oh. There we go! : )


----------



## zoeannec

fawnpi said:


> Tommy and Timmy are currently *buying* turnips for *540 bells *each on my island.
> _Please leave via the airport, not the (-) button method_. <3
> Tips aren't necessary but appreciated, please message me for the dodocode !
> 
> We are = closing now <3
> Sorry if I haven't gotten back to you yet, I'm trying to slow down the queue <3



Hello are you still open please?


----------



## teanopi

Does anyone still happen to have Daisy Mae in their town and would let me come over to buy turnips? I missed the opportunity to buy this week. I'm fine with any price for turnips. Thanks ^^


----------



## Chevelle

teanopi said:


> Does anyone still happen to have Daisy Mae in their town and would let me come over to buy turnips? I missed the opportunity to buy this week. I'm fine with any price for turnips. Thanks ^^


Mine are 99


----------



## undernickle

Chevelle said:


> Mine are 99


can I drop by


----------



## teanopi

Chevelle said:


> Mine are 99


Would you be okay with me coming over to buy some? Thank you!


----------



## undernickle

undernickle said:


> can I drop by


wait nevermind LOL just realized you meant you're selling for 99

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



undernickle said:


> wait nevermind LOL just realized you meant you're selling for 99




	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



undernickle said:


> wait nevermind LOL just realized you meant you're selling for 99
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020


man i'm stupid nevermind again


----------



## buddahwoman

Chevelle said:


> Mine are 99


Can i come too?


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

Daisy Mae is on my island selling turnips for *90 bells* if anyone wants to stop by to grab some!


----------



## buddahwoman

tiainoasis said:


> Daisy Mae is on my island selling turnips for *90 bells* if anyone wants to stop by to grab some!


Hello! Would you mind me stopping by real quick?


----------



## SCORPA15

Hi can I drop by please.


tiainoasis said:


> Daisy Mae is on my island selling turnips for *90 bells* if anyone wants to stop by to grab some!


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

buddahwoman said:


> Hello! Would you mind me stopping by real quick?


Nope, wouldn't mind at all! I'll PM you my Dodo code~


----------



## Antonio

__





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Cross Dodo Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				




I'm currently selling turnips for 95 tbt.


----------



## GreyGhost

If anybody is ahead of Sunday, I really need somewhere to sell turnips! My prices have been terrible this week! I'll bring a Nook Miles Ticket as a thank-you gift if I can sell them on your island!


----------



## biibii

Also looking to sell for 400+, please let me know what you would like in return


----------



## TheSnail

GreyGhost said:


> If anybody is ahead of Sunday, I really need somewhere to sell turnips! My prices have been terrible this week! I'll bring a Nook Miles Ticket as a thank-you gift if I can sell them on your island!



Ditto..


----------



## undernickle

I'm also looking to sell high, and i'll also drop a NMT off for such.


----------



## its-nymphadora

Looking for a high buying price for turnips please! More than willing to leave a tip if you want one


----------



## FlooferWoofer

tiainoasis said:


> Daisy Mae is on my island selling turnips for *90 bells* if anyone wants to stop by to grab some!



I'd love to as well if you didn't get instantly inundated by people...


----------



## pochacco

tiainoasis said:


> Nope, wouldn't mind at all! I'll PM you my Dodo code~


may i stop by as well please? ;;


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

Okay for everyone who wants to stop by to buy turnips, Daisy completely disappeared from my island for some reason! ; -; Let me see if I can find her or if I close my game and reopen it that she'll reappear and then I'll get back to you guys~

EDIT: So I just googled it and it says she only stays until noon so lemme TT and then I'll start letting people in as long as she's still selling them for 90 bells!


----------



## FlooferWoofer

tiainoasis said:


> Okay for everyone who wants to stop by to buy turnips, Daisy completely disappeared from my island for some reason! ; -; Let me see if I can find her or if I close my game and reopen it that she'll reappear and then I'll get back to you guys~
> 
> EDIT: So I just googled it and it says she only stays until noon so lemme TT and then I'll start letting people in as long as she's still selling them for 90 bells!


Be careful that might make yours spoil!

Edit: Assuming you bought any and it works like NL


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

FlooferWoofer said:


> Be careful that might make yours spoil!
> 
> Edit: Assuming you bought any and it works like NL


Luckly I didn't buy mine yet! c:


----------



## Gzuz1440

Looking to sell my stash of Turnips.  Looking to sell higher than 200 if possible.  Preferably closer to 350+


----------



## ellienoise

tiainoasis said:


> Luckly I didn't buy mine yet! c:


Did you find her? Could I go over to buy some?


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

SCORPA15 said:


> Hi can I drop by please.


Did you still want to drop by? I'm trying to let people over in the order they asked!


----------



## jessicat_197

tiainoasis said:


> Daisy Mae is on my island selling turnips for *90 bells* if anyone wants to stop by to grab some!


Could I drop by after the others c:


----------



## lars708

tiainoasis said:


> Did you still want to drop by? I'm trying to let people over in the order they asked!


I'd also like to come if you are able to get to me 

Also do you need anything in return?

Edit I have a meteor shower going on in case you need fragments. It seems Celeste isn't here though oddly enough...


----------



## Senpai

Hi all, Daisy Mae is selling for 97 on my island so if you wanna come by, let me know. I'll send you a code once I get your message! Be quick though, she leaves in about 40 minutes from me posting this


----------



## SCORPA15

Yes please


tiainoasis said:


> Did you still want to drop by? I'm trying to let people over in the order they asked!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Looking for prices that are 400-500+ for four trips worth! I can tip 100-200k per visit


----------



## gamerdiji

Looking to sell turnips for the first time! Preferably 400+ if possible ♥ Please send me a DM! Willing to tip if you'd like


----------



## chibibunnyx

If anyone is selling turnips at 400+ please pm me!


----------



## undernickle

If your turnips are selling at 400+, DM and i'll tip you nicely for each trip I take!


----------



## Levolpehh

Looking to Sell Turnips 400-500+
DM your offer. I don't have golden stuff, or sakura DIY tickets before you ask though


----------



## BucketSama

my nook cranny is buying turnips for 473 a piece. PM if you're interested! Looking mainly for Ticket offers.

UPDATE

not taking any further PM's!


----------



## Richluna

BucketSama said:


> my nook cranny is buying turnips for 473 a piece. PM if you're interested! Looking mainly for Ticket offers.


Hi again, sent you pm and I can offer a NMT


----------



## TheSnail

BucketSama said:


> my nook cranny is buying turnips for 473 a piece. PM if you're interested! Looking mainly for Ticket offers.


PM’d


----------



## Aliya

BucketSama said:


> my nook cranny is buying turnips for 473 a piece. PM if you're interested! Looking mainly for Ticket offers.



I sent you a PM. Thank you!


----------



## Airysuit

Send you a PM!


----------



## Zentrility

BucketSama said:


> my nook cranny is buying turnips for 473 a piece. PM if you're interested! Looking mainly for Ticket offers.


Also sent a PM


----------



## rytlocknroll

BucketSama said:


> my nook cranny is buying turnips for 473 a piece. PM if you're interested! Looking mainly for Ticket offers.


Hey, I sent you a PM as well!


----------



## beansie

have an invo full of turnips i need to sell! i can give a couple nmt's as a tip for helping me out! looking for pref 300+ if possible :^)


----------



## LetheTheRaptor

BucketSama said:


> my nook cranny is buying turnips for 473 a piece. PM if you're interested! Looking mainly for Ticket offers.


PM'd


----------



## esc

BucketSama said:


> my nook cranny is buying turnips for 473 a piece. PM if you're interested! Looking mainly for Ticket offers.



pm'd


----------



## misstayleigh

hello!! :~) I have a handful of turnips I'm trying to turn over for a profit so I can finally pay off my second bridge lol... if anyone is selling for 350+, I'd love to swing by!


----------



## Mavis429

BucketSama said:


> my nook cranny is buying turnips for 473 a piece. PM if you're interested! Looking mainly for Ticket offers.


I sent you a pm also


----------



## MrGunnyBuns

BucketSama said:


> my nook cranny is buying turnips for 473 a piece. PM if you're interested! Looking mainly for Ticket offers.


Sent a Pm, Thank you!


----------



## Deanbean

Does anyone still have Daisy Mae on their island? I woke up late and wasn’t able to purchase turnips


----------



## Hurao

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!  
Dodo Code: KLNGS


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Hurao said:


> My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!
> Dodo Code: KLNGS


I would love to come!


----------



## Richluna

Hurao said:


> My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!
> Dodo Code: KLNGS


Will go to your town


----------



## Tinkalila

Hurao said:


> My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!
> Dodo Code: KLNGS


I’d like to come!


----------



## Aubrey895

Hurao said:


> My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!
> Dodo Code: KLNGS


I’d love to


----------



## Aliya

Hurao said:


> My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!
> Dodo Code: KLNGS


Thank you for hosting! Just got here and will leave you feedback when I'm done
Edit: Left you some bells by the airport, thanks again!


----------



## TheSnail

Hurao said:


> My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!
> Dodo Code: KLNGS



what would you like in return?

media: nm I see you said bells. Will do if I get in!


----------



## CowKing

Looking for a town to sell my turnips to, will tip!~


----------



## Bunnybea

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


I'd like to come by, multiple trips...will tip!


----------



## Hurao

TheSnail said:


> what would you like in return?


Any hybrids or small bell tip would be nice, but none of that is necessary!


----------



## biibii

Hurao said:


> My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!
> Dodo Code: KLNGS


May i go sell please, Ill do 2 rounds and tip each time


----------



## Levolpehh

Hurao said:


> Any hybrids or small bell tip would be nice, but none of that is necessary!



I'll leave a portion of the bells i get from selling ! ..if I manage to get in haha


----------



## k1a

Hurao said:


> My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!
> Dodo Code: KLNGS


I'll be going, I'll do 2 rounds and i'll tip and give you an hybrid (i only have 1 lmao)!


----------



## TheSnail

Hurao said:


> Any hybrids or small bell tip would be nice, but none of that is necessary!



will do if I make it in. Thanks


----------



## Hurao

Hurao said:


> My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!
> Dodo Code: N/A


My island is full right now but i'll let everyone know when i'm accepting more people!


----------



## JanaLafoy

Hurao said:


> Any hybrids or small bell tip would be nice, but none of that is necessary!



I'd love to swing by! I'll leave some bells as a tip!


----------



## Richluna

Hurao said:


> My island is full right now but i'll let everyone know when i'm accepting more people!


Thank you, I’ll be waiting for a free spot


----------



## Tinkalila

Hurao said:


> My island is full right now but i'll let everyone know when i'm accepting more people!


Thanks!! I’m waiting : D


----------



## Bunnybea

@Hurao  I'll be waiting, ty


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Hurao said:


> My island is full right now but i'll let everyone know when i'm accepting more people!


Thank you ^^


----------



## biibii

hi!! did you close your gates?


----------



## Tayeb

I'll be waiting too. Thanks!!


----------



## Levolpehh

Reminder to use the airport when leaving so you don't just force everybody back to the airport.


----------



## mellachime

Hurao said:


> My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!
> Dodo Code: KLNGS


ohhh I'd like to go over to sell, just one visit uvu


----------



## k1a

Hurao said:


> My island is full right now but i'll let everyone know when i'm accepting more people!


thank you! that's so nice of you


----------



## ceanes

Hurao said:


> My island is full right now but i'll let everyone know when i'm accepting more people!


I would love to come over when you're open!


----------



## Festa

Anyone still having visitors with a high bell count?


----------



## Levolpehh

Think were just waiting for Hurao to come back and bless us again haha
otherwise no1 else has posted a good price in the last while


----------



## Hurao

I'm taking people right now, but I will be pm'ing to help streamline the process and make things move a lil quicker! I'll get to all of you soon! <3


----------



## JanaLafoy

Levolpehh said:


> Think were just waiting for Hurao to come back and bless us again haha
> otherwise no1 else has posted a good price in the last while


the amount of times I've been refreshing this page is unreal lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

Thank you! I'd love to get in line to come over.


----------



## Tayeb

JanaLafoy said:


> the amount of times I've been refreshing this page is unreal lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> Thank you!


Haha legit i've refreshed the page a good 100 times since xD


----------



## undernickle

Hurao said:


> I'm taking people right now, but I will be pm'ing to help streamline the process and make things move a lil quicker! I'll get to all of you soon! <3


can I come on down?


----------



## Levolpehh

Lmao same!

I'd like to come pls <3


----------



## SlinkyZinky

Hurao said:


> I'm taking people right now, but I will be pm'ing to help streamline the process and make things move a lil quicker! I'll get to all of you soon! <3


I’d love to pop by real quick


----------



## jessicat_197

Hurao said:


> I'm taking people right now, but I will be pm'ing to help streamline the process and make things move a lil quicker! I'll get to all of you soon! <3



I’d love to come as well after everyone else has gone c:


----------



## GumCat

Hurao said:


> My island is full right now but i'll let everyone know when i'm accepting more people!


You can add me to the back of queue if you're still taking visitors, will probably need 2 trips and will tip. Thanks!


----------



## LunarIsland

Hi, i would love to come too! Will tip


----------



## mellachime

I made it but then someone joined right away and disconnected so I didnt get a chance to sell...


----------



## Snook214

Hurao said:


> I'm taking people right now, but I will be pm'ing to help streamline the process and make things move a lil quicker! I'll get to all of you soon! <3


I’d like to come by if there is still room!


----------



## mayortiffany

Hurao said:


> I'm taking people right now, but I will be pm'ing to help streamline the process and make things move a lil quicker! I'll get to all of you soon! <3



If you're still taking folks, I'd love to be put down on the list. Thanks!


----------



## Festa

Hurao said:


> I'm taking people right now, but I will be pm'ing to help streamline the process and make things move a lil quicker! I'll get to all of you soon! <3


Hi would also love to come if you are still taking!


----------



## ceanes

> I'm taking people right now, but I will be pm'ing to help streamline the process and make things move a lil quicker! I'll get to all of you soon! <3


I would still like to come over!


----------



## Levolpehh

You still going?


----------



## beebsies

Hurao said:


> My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!
> Dodo Code: KLNGS


Hi! I would like to come by some time  if there's anything I need to do please lmk!


----------



## mediocreghost

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


If you're still taking people, I would love to visit ! I can give you a tip of bells too ^_^


----------



## kuxip

Hurao said:


> My gates are open if anyone still needs to sell!
> Dodo Code: KLNGS



Are you still open? I'd love to come sell!


----------



## Deca

lars708 said:


> Guys it's pointless to keep asking people for high prices, just keep an eye on this thread and hope for the best. People with high prices aren't gonna sift through posts to contact anyone anyways...
> 
> Besides we're all looking for good prices!


I said the exact same thing last week but the mods removed my comment for being "unaccepting" and that everyone is entitled to post whatever they want 

So fkcen annoying


----------



## Hurao

I'm making my way through the queue! I'm about to start inviting people from page 31!


----------



## MrPolarBear

Hurao said:


> I'm making my way through the queue! I'm about to start inviting people from page 31!


Would like to come by as well.  Thanks!


----------



## MotaroRIP

Hurao said:


> I'm making my way through the queue! I'm about to start inviting people from page 31!



I got 80 turnips. I’m not sure how many trips
that would be but I’d love to come tonight. I work doubles this week (understaffed prison lll) so this might be the only night I get the chance. I won’t bug you though lol.


----------



## The Dink

Hurao said:


> I'm making my way through the queue! I'm about to start inviting people from page 31!



Sure I'd love to come by to sell turnips. Let me know when ready. 

Edit: Disregard. Taking care of


----------



## Chevelle

Hurao said:


> I'm making my way through the queue! I'm about to start inviting people from page 31!


If you could squeeze me in as well it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BipolarBear

Hurao said:


> I'm making my way through the queue! I'm about to start inviting people from page 31!




I would like to jump in this queue to come by as well, got a few to sell. Please invite me if you don't mind!

SW-5884-2773-2983


----------



## Loubelle

Hurao said:


> I'm making my way through the queue! I'm about to start inviting people from page 31!


Would I be able to come sell? o:


----------



## Kurisu1701

Hurao said:


> I'm making my way through the queue! I'm about to start inviting people from page 31!


 Forfeiting my spot in queue, I just sold all of my turnips!


----------



## twistinfate

Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


If you’ll still available, may I swing by? I have some pink roses and black tulips to give


----------



## duckvely

There are currently 15 people in the queue. Please no new requests for now


----------



## biibii

jihux said:


> Prices are 602! Message me if you want to come  Please tip also


messaged!


----------



## dragonair

jihux said:


> Prices are 602! Message me if you want to come  Please tip also


messaged!


----------



## twinkletoes

jihux said:


> Prices are 602! Message me if you want to come  Please tip also



PM'ed!


----------



## twistinfate

Thank you for posting! Messaged you


----------



## MrPicklez

jihux said:


> Prices are 602! Message me if you want to come  Please tip also



Messaged!


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

Hi friends! I'm back online and time traveled back to this morning (CST) if anyone wants to stop by to buy turnips. Daisy Mae is selling them for *90 bells* on my island! Let's get this bread!


----------



## ThomasTheNerd

jihux said:


> Prices are 602! Message me if you want to come  Please tip also



Hey there. I'd like to come sell my turnips please, if you're still open?


----------



## DrFizzles

jihux said:


> Prices are 602! Message me if you want to come  Please tip also



Messaged. Been trying to get in somewhere all day haha


----------



## biskwest

jihux said:


> Prices are 602! Message me if you want to come  Please tip also


Messaged


----------



## windloft

jihux said:


> Prices are 602! Message me if you want to come  Please tip also
> 
> Edit: There are currently 15 people in the queue. Please no new requests for now



messaged, thank you!


----------



## LunaSucre

Hurao said:


> I'm making my way through the queue! I'm about to start inviting people from page 31!


Pls hope you could fit me in the waiting list


----------



## codya30

jihux said:


> Prices are 602! Message me if you want to come  Please tip also
> 
> Edit: There are currently 15 people in the queue. Please no new requests for now


Dangit. 5 mins too late.


----------



## Hurao

If anyone still needs a quick sell on my island, turnips are 489! But wow 602 is high!!! Thanks to everyone who came!
Code: 4F2CK


----------



## jamiesuelove

jihux said:


> Prices are 602! Message me if you want to come  Please tip also
> 
> Edit: There are currently 15 people in the queue. Please no new requests for now


Messaged <3


----------



## ThomasTheNerd

Hurao said:


> If anyone still needs a quick sell on my island, turnips are 489! But wow 602 is high!!! Thanks to everyone who came!
> Code: 4F2CK



Hi, could I stop by please?


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

jihux said:


> Prices are 602! Message me if you want to come  Please tip also
> 
> Edit: There are currently 15 people in the queue. Please no new requests for now


i'll message you, let me know when you get through that queue and if you're going to stay on afterwards as well!


----------



## Loubelle

Hurao said:


> If anyone still needs a quick sell on my island, turnips are 489! But wow 602 is high!!! Thanks to everyone who came!
> Code: 4F2CK


Can I still come by?


----------



## codya30

tiainoasis said:


> i'll message you, let me know when you get through that queue and if you're going to stay on afterwards as well!


I'd like to as well, if possible. I'll stay nearby to look for an opening, lol...


----------



## zakaman72

jihux said:


> Prices are 602! Message me if you want to come  Please tip also
> 
> Edit: There are currently 15 people in the queue. Please no new requests for now


messaged broo


----------



## LunaSucre

Hurao said:


> If anyone still needs a quick sell on my island, turnips are 489! But wow 602 is high!!! Thanks to everyone who came!
> Code: 4F2CK


Can I come by?


----------



## duckvely

Just sent a message to everyone who made it into the queue


----------



## codya30

jihux said:


> Just sent a message to everyone who made it into the queue


@jihux  Wait, was the queue open again or are you just talking about the original 15?


----------



## duckvely

codya30 said:


> @jihux  Wait, was the queue open again or are you just talking about the original 15?


I messaged everyone who I received a message from the last time I posted


----------



## SoSu

Hurao said:


> If anyone still needs a quick sell on my island, turnips are 489! But wow 602 is high!!! Thanks to everyone who came!
> Code: 4F2CK


Is there still room in your queue?


----------



## michiemarshall

Hurao said:


> If anyone still needs a quick sell on my island, turnips are 489! But wow 602 is high!!! Thanks to everyone who came!
> Code: 4F2CK



interested! can i stop by please?


----------



## Hurao

My gates are reopen! Closed them for a second cause I didn't expect too many visitors with higher pricers going on right now, but if anyone still needs a quick sell i'm open!


----------



## avo

Hurao said:


> My gates are reopen! Closed them for a second cause I didn't expect too many visitors with higher pricers going on right now, but if anyone still needs a quick sell i'm open!


What’s you’re dodo code


----------



## Daz

Hurao! I am interested! May I please visit?


----------



## LunaSucre

Hurao said:


> My gates are reopen! Closed them for a second cause I didn't expect too many visitors with higher pricers going on right now, but if anyone still needs a quick sell i'm open!


Can I pass?


----------



## Hurao

Code: 4F2CK
Price: 489

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

Everyone is welcome! If too many people come i'll just close the gates for ten minutes and reopen for the rest.


----------



## electtric_kat

jihux said:


> Just sent a message to everyone who made it into the queue


 I sent you a message.


----------



## blinkcrossing

Hurao said:


> Code: 4F2CK
> Price: 489
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> Everyone is welcome! If too many people come i'll just close the gates for ten minutes and reopen for the rest.


on the way! Joab from Day Dream


----------



## LunaSucre

Hurao said:


> Code: 4F2CK
> Price: 489
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> Everyone is welcome! If too many people come i'll just close the gates for ten minutes and reopen for the rest.


Been trying to get in for a while


----------



## Daz

LunaSucre said:


> Been trying to get in for a while


same.. ='(


----------



## LunaSucre

Talked to soon


----------



## Pudgey

Hurao said:


> Code: 4F2CK
> Price: 489
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> Everyone is welcome! If too many people come i'll just close the gates for ten minutes and reopen for the rest.



I'd love to swing by once it's not full!!


----------



## Daz

LunaSucre said:


> Talked to soon


I am still trying haha


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

Hurao said:


> Code: 4F2CK
> Price: 489
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> Everyone is welcome! If too many people come i'll just close the gates for ten minutes and reopen for the rest.


I'm interested when a few people clear out!


----------



## avo

Hurao said:


> Code: 4F2CK
> Price: 489
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> Everyone is welcome! If too many people come i'll just close the gates for ten minutes and reopen for the rest.


I managed to come in and sell but then it crashed and your dodo code isn’t working, is it different?


----------



## SoSu

Still hoping you will reopen. Thanks for trying!


----------



## Daz

avo said:


> I managed to come in and sell but then it crashed and your dodo code isn’t working, is it different?



I can't seem to join also.


----------



## avo

avo said:


> I managed to come in and sell but then it crashed and your dodo code isn’t working, is it different?





Daz said:


> I can't seem to join also.


Is now working


----------



## Daz

avo said:


> Is now working


Thankyou, will try again


----------



## avo

Daz said:


> Thankyou, will try again


Just saying there is an interference

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



Hurao said:


> Code: 4F2CK
> Price: 489
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> Everyone is welcome! If too many people come i'll just close the gates for ten minutes and reopen for the rest.


It’s saying there is an interference?


----------



## notwaffles

do my turnips rot if i fly to an island that time skipped?


----------



## avo

notwaffles said:


> do my turnips rot if i fly to an island that time skipped?


No


----------



## Mav13

Hurao said:


> Code: 4F2CK
> Price: 489
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> Everyone is welcome! If too many people come i'll just close the gates for ten minutes and reopen for the rest.


are your gates still open? I will tip


----------



## GTsTentacleChow

Hurao said:


> Code: 4F2CK
> Price: 489
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> Everyone is welcome! If too many people come i'll just close the gates for ten minutes and reopen for the rest.


You still open? I'd love to come and sell. I'll leave a tip too


----------



## SoSu

Hurao said:


> Code: 4F2CK
> Price: 489
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> Everyone is welcome! If too many people come i'll just close the gates for ten minutes and reopen for the rest.


Thank you so much!


----------



## SnowyWolf

Hurao said:


> Code: 4F2CK
> Price: 489
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> Everyone is welcome! If too many people come i'll just close the gates for ten minutes and reopen for the rest.



If you are still open I would like to join!


----------



## Hurao

So sorry! Been afk doing my own thing while my island has been open. It just crashed but i'm reopening. Will only be open for a little while longer so please only do one trip each so everyone can sell! <3

Code: 83PST


----------



## Mav13

Hurao said:


> So sorry! Been afk doing my own thing while my island has been open. It just crashed but i'm reopening. Will only be open for a little while longer so please only do one trip each so everyone can sell! <3
> 
> Code: 83PST


Ok! I will tip you on this next trip!


----------



## kakariko

is it full atm? i keep getting interference


----------



## Brittanycouture

I'd love to come & leave tip


----------



## Cory

Can I come over? I’ll leave a tip.


----------



## Meredith11

Is anyone's island still selling turnips right now? Timmy and Tommy are buying at a high price in my town right now but I have none. I will let people in once I can find some to purchase first.


----------



## duckvely

closed


----------



## Meredith11

CLOSED for now


----------



## duckvely

Turnip prices at 602, I will let the first 4 people who message me sell their turnips to keep it organized 

Edit: Nooks is closed! Thanks to anyone who came by


----------



## michealsmells

Got the help I needed!! Thanks so much


----------



## eve7

*CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE! *Thank you all so so much for the interest! I'm wrapping up the last few people in line and will stop here for now.

For those of you that came through and sold, please enjoy! For those that left tips, thank you so much!! I really appreciate it even if it wasn't necessary! And for those of you that weren't around when I pinged you, I apologize deeply and ask for your forgiveness ; _ ;.

I messaged a few people back that were interested and I'll let those people in and I'll stop there~. This is a lot more exhausting than I thought but I'm very happy I could help all of you!! Cheers, and happy crossing everyone !

Turnip prices are 535! Date is currently July 7th on my island (though I have no idea if this has an effect on your turnips~).

*Some house rules!*

_*One trip per person*_*!* This is so I can get more people in and out. I'd like everyone to get a chance if possible ^^.
Once you arrive, please go straight to the shop and sell! You can leave through the airport or hitting minus. Tipping is appreciated but not necessary~ ^^.
Once I message you with a dodo code, I'll give you up to 5 minutes to come in before I close the gates and notify you that I've moved on to the next person. I can't have multiple people waiting ; o ;.
If you have read all these house rules, please title your message_ "Howdy doo Eve!" _so I know you've read the rules. If you don't, _*I will ignore your message*. _Thanks for your understanding!!


----------



## xTurnip

eve7 said:


> Turnip prices are 535! Message me and I'll send you a dodo code and some island rules. PWYW or not at all! The only caveat is that there will be one trip per person so I can get more people in and out. Once you enter, sell, and then leave, that's it! This'll be edited when I'm done hosting. Date is currently July 7th on my island so keep that in mind^^.


I PM'd you!


----------



## eve7

Hi everyone! I think after that I'll continue to host these when I feel I have the time. That was super duper hectic but I'm super happy to have helped ya'll out! I apologize again if I missed you or you were unable to make it when I pinged you. I'll definitely try and find a better system next time to see if I can't get this along more smoothly. Thank you guys so much for your patience with me and I hope you enjoy your bells! Thank you to all of you who left tips no matter how big or small. I really appreciate it !


----------



## Cloud666

Good morning!  Please may I visit once you re back? Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Sloom

hey, not sure if you're allowed to make straightup requests on here but if anyone has a 500-600 turnip price atm I'd be very interested in visiting. I have an absolute metric ton of turnips so I'll need about 8 or so visits but I'll give you 10% of the profit for the trouble (I'd estimate that's roughly 2-3 million bells)

thanks man


----------



## kikoola

If anyone has 600+ turnip prices plz let me in to sell...My 'best friends' have been taunting me, saying that my town looks like a 'Detroit toilet' and 'the town is as ugly as your villager'. It gets me really down and I want to do some upgrades...


----------



## Rhythrin

@kikoola your friends are really mean. Don't let them take away your fun, enjoy the game at your own pace! ♥


----------



## senb0

If anyone has over 200 lol....
I forgot to sell my brothers turnips and time is ticking for my town


----------



## meokanako

I'm just curious, has anyone who make these kinds of post ever received a DM giving them and only them all exclusive access to a 400+ bell island


----------



## Toot

meokanako said:


> I'm just curious, has anyone who make these kinds of post ever received a DM giving them and only them all exclusive access to a 400+ bell island



noooo that’s craaaazy


----------



## dizzy bone

Just a reminder that posts in this thread should be ONLY to advertise your selling and buying prices on your islands. Do not post here just to say you are looking for places to sell. Thank you!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

my turnip prices are always below 100.


----------



## Cuka2cool

Turnips selling for 84 morning 80 afternoon


----------



## RandomSanity

My turnip price is at an all-time high of 123.. which is kind of sad because my lowest purchase price was 105 last Sunday.


----------



## meokanako

RandomSanity said:


> My turnip price is at an all-time high of 123.. which is kind of sad because my lowest purchase price was 105 last Sunday.


Hopefully that means it'll be 456 tomorrow


----------



## Trip_Away

91


----------



## RandomSanity

93 for me this morning =/


----------



## kikoola

Mine are 84 right now.

Accepting people onto my island but you have to give 5 nook miles tickets to enter. Thx!


----------



## WatermelonPuff

kikoola said:


> Mine are 84 right now.
> 
> Accepting people onto my island but you have to give 5 nook miles tickets to enter. Thx!


I'd like to make 14 trips, please! So worth the Nook tickets!


----------



## Trip_Away

103 for now


----------



## Master Mage

My current turnip price is 146 PM me if you are interested.

Tip? NMT?


----------



## AutomationAir

203 bells for another couple hours. PM me if interested. I'll take tips or any hibrid flowers that aren't Hyacinth!


----------



## Lellyna

kikoola said:


> Mine are 84 right now.
> 
> Accepting people onto my island but you have to give 5 nook miles tickets to enter. Thx!



that is way overpriced for that price


----------



## Matt0106

kikoola said:


> Mine are 84 right now.
> 
> Accepting people onto my island but you have to give 5 nook miles tickets to enter. Thx!



Um isn't the minimum just to buy from Tim and Tom 90 bells at LEAST? How could you be asking for so much if people won't be making a profit?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



AutomationAir said:


> 203 bells for another couple hours. PM me if interested. I'll take tips or any hibrid flowers that aren't Hyacinth!



Hey, I PM'd you!


----------



## kuxip

Matt0106 said:


> Um isn't the minimum just to buy from Tim and Tom 90 bells at LEAST? How could you be asking for so much if people won't be making a profit?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I PM'd you!



I think its 84 bells from daisy mae, not what the nooks are giving you


----------



## Lellyna

kuxip said:


> I think its 84 bells from daisy mae, not what the nooks are giving you



i think the min from daisy is 90 bells?


----------



## Matt0106

kuxip said:


> I think its 84 bells from daisy mae, not what the nooks are giving you



No, the minimum you can buy is 90 per turnip from Daisy Mae. Therefore, no matter what, you can't make a profit by selling them for 84.


----------



## kuxip

GaudiestLewis said:


> i think the min from daisy is 90 bells?





Matt0106 said:


> No, the minimum you can buy is 90 per turnip from Daisy Mae. Therefore, no matter what, you can't make a profit by selling them for 84.



Ohh okay, sorry for my mistake!


----------



## shinobirain

When you want to give a good first impression by providing a high selling price but the boys hit you with the 51 bell price


----------



## Kylie

138 in my town! Will be on for a couple hours, send me a PM if you want to stop by


----------



## Cuka2cool

77 right now :/


----------



## ikouluke

Tommy and Timmy giving 386 bells per 'nip today. PM me for a Dodo codo. <3


----------



## Sarah3

mine are selling for 336 today let me know if you want a dodo code!


----------



## Soldarian

sarah123351 said:


> mine are selling for 336 today let me know if you want a dodo code!



I could use one


----------



## AutomationAir

***TEMPORARILY CLOSED*** 
Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.

Looking for:
-Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
-Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
-Asian themed items
-Space themed items
-Any rare items

Etiquette:
-Respect the flowers
-Recipes in the front are up for grabs
-Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well

I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!


----------



## codya30

Does anyone have Daisy still selling? I could use some more turnips...


----------



## Puuhi

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!


Can I come? I can tip bells/pansy hybrids.


----------



## Jared:3

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!


How long are you going to be open for?


----------



## Hayleigh_1

Daisy is in my town at the moment selling for 108 pm me if interested!


----------



## AutomationAir

Puuhi said:


> Can I come? I can tip bells/pansy hybrids.


Yup, Adding you to the list!


----------



## Jared:3

Ok I would like to come please, leave a tip!


----------



## AutomationAir

Jared:3 said:


> How long are you going to be open for?


My shop is open for another 9.5 hours. I'll be in and out throughout the day.


----------



## Rasha

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!



I'd love to come


----------



## BlkGrlMgc

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!


Hi, I sent you a dm, have nook tickets to trade to visit your island, please.


----------



## XOXO

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!



Sent you a DM! I have gold nuggets to tip


----------



## codya30

Hayleigh_1 said:


> Daisy is in my town at the moment selling for 108 pm me if interested!


I sent you a private message. Still around?


----------



## Wootiecat

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!


Sent you a DM.


----------



## N e s s

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!


I sent you a DM earlier - let me know when it's my turn. Thanks for doing this


----------



## tanisha23

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!



I sent a DM. I'll be tipping with my payout money


----------



## shinobirain

codya30 said:


> I sent you a private message. Still around?


I just talked to Heyleigh and they are out right now doing some stuff. They said they'll be back in like 20 minutes


----------



## codya30

shinobirain said:


> I just talked to Heyleigh and they are out right now doing some stuff. They said they'll be back in like 20 minutes


She replied via PM. Thank you, tho. I just wanted to make sure she saw. Personally, I forget to check the message feature. I just don't see it update.


----------



## H2406

I would love to join and could bring some hybrid roses - maybe also some asian items, have to check what I still have in storage


----------



## Glitch_Wiz

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!


I sent a DM.


----------



## Fizzii

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!



I would love to come please! DMing.


----------



## AutomationAir

Hi all! I have a ton of DMs but I'm working through everyone in the order received. Please be patient and I'll do my best to get to everyone!


----------



## solace

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!


Hiya!

Sent you a dm! Would love to come over and sell. I tip in Bells! Much appreciated


----------



## Pimmy

AutomationAir said:


> Hi all! I have a ton of DMs but I'm working through everyone in the order received. Please be patient and I'll do my best to get to everyone!


hosting can be a huge pain so thanks for being willing!


----------



## pandagb2498

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!


glenn the garden i can tip 200 k for two trips :d


----------



## Sloom

i dont want to be rude or horrible to anyone or anything, but if requesting for turnips is banned (rightfully, I can see how there isn't much point to it) could we also ban or like limit conversation on this thread? I've sold my masses of turnips now thanks to discord, but before I did, constantly seeing people post in this thread and excitedly checking it only to find someone complaining or generally talking is kinda frustrating. it would be a lot more organised if you were strictly only allowed to post if you specifically have daisy mae or a good timmy and tommy price in your town imo

just my two pence, and also I get that I'm adding to it by posting this but I dont know where else I could put it lol


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!




Hey, I sent you a dm a little bit ago, I am not sure if you got it though. If so, sorry for replying here.


----------



## Glitch_Wiz

Animal Crossing Rocks said:


> Hey, I sent you a dm a little bit ago, I am not sure if you got it though. If so, sorry for replying here.


I'm sure he has lots of DMs since he has a really good price. He also said "I'll be in and out throughout the day". I've been waiting for about an hour for a response, but it makes sense why.


----------



## LilBee

Yeah


AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!


Thank you so much for having us all and dealing with the chaos of being a turnip buyer!


----------



## Trip_Away

186 here


----------



## thoughtfulgrapes

turnips on my island are selling for 449 bells! read and comment on my thread to be added to a list, I’m going 1-2 at a time!


----------



## pandagb2498

AutomationAir said:


> Afternoon turnip prices 562! I'll allow in groups of 4. DM me your IGN and island and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.
> 
> Looking for:
> -Tips (Bells, Nook Miles Tickets)
> -Hybrid flowers that aren't hyacinth
> -Asian themed items
> -Space themed items
> -Any rare items
> 
> Etiquette:
> -Respect the flowers
> -Recipes in the front are up for grabs
> -Feel free to visit Able sisters or Kicks as well
> 
> I'll leave feedback for you once you're done. Thanks in advance!


 idk if my message sent but i wanted to visit :d


----------



## AutomationAir

Ok guys - temporarily closing requests. I'm hopeful I can get through you all since we still have a lot of time. Once I work through my DMs I'll pick up anyone who commented that I might have missed and open back up if time allows. Thanks so much!


----------



## Con

Hey everyone! Turnips are selling for 416 this afternoon! Please send me a DM with your IGN/Island and I will send a Dodo code 

Tips are appreciated; IGB, Hybrids, DIYs, NMT, etc.

Saharah is also in town. Feel free to do any shopping while you are here.

UPDATE: Closing my airport for now. I will post again tonight if I have time to let more people come sell


----------



## Proud African American!

Con said:


> Hey everyone! Turnips are selling for 416 this afternoon! Please send me a DM with your IGN/Island and I will send a Dodo code
> 
> Tips are appreciated; IGB, Hybrids, DIYs, NMT, etc.
> 
> Saharah is also in town. Feel free to do any shopping while you are here.


I messaged you!


----------



## Animalcrossing cuties

Con said:


> Hey everyone! Turnips are selling for 416 this afternoon! Please send me a DM with your IGN/Island and I will send a Dodo code
> 
> Tips are appreciated; IGB, Hybrids, DIYs, NMT, etc.
> 
> Saharah is also in town. Feel free to do any shopping while you are here.


messaged you!


----------



## thoughtfulgrapes

thoughtfulgrapes said:


> turnips on my island are selling for 449 bells! read and comment on my thread to be added to a list, I’m going 1-2 at a time!


Just to let people know I’m still taking people in my comments!


----------



## Con

Animalcrossing cuties said:


> messaged you!


Perf. I'm still taking people as well. Have about ~6-7 people in queue


----------



## electtric_kat

thoughtfulgrapes said:


> Just to let people know I’m still taking people in my comments!



Hey is it okay if I stop by and sell?


----------



## ACSomerset

Just going to reply to the conversations I've already received in the past 30 minutes!

-Would appreciate if you could leave a bell tip!
-I'm in the Hotdog suit!

IMPORTANT: Please leave through the airport! Otherwise it will reset the island for everyone else!

Edit: Currently there are about 18 people waiting to enter. It takes 30 seconds to 1 minute for each person to enter and leave. So there may be a wait time of 18-36 minutes


----------



## thoughtfulgrapes

electtric_kat said:


> Hey is it okay if I stop by and sell?


If you could go comment on my thread so I can keep track! But yes, you can! I’ll dm you once the people here finish up!


----------



## jenikinz

I don't know if I am doing this right, I don't see anywhere to dm...just "start a conversation" I have 10 bunches of turnips to sell.


----------



## neoratz

jenikinz said:


> I don't know if I am doing this right, I don't see anywhere to dm...just "start a conversation" I have 10 bunches of turnips to sell.


dming is the "start a conversation" option i believe!


----------



## AutomationAir

Just an update - still plugging along! I'm a little over halfway through my queue. If you need to go to bed sooner or have other commitments please let me know and I'll see about squeezing you in - I know it's getting late some places. Otherwise I'll be at this as long as I can be!


----------



## jenikinz

neoratz said:


> dming is the "start a conversation" option i believe!



thank you, I am so used to the old forum where you sent mail


----------



## andipandi

thoughtfulgrapes said:


> turnips on my island are selling for 449 bells! read and comment on my thread to be added to a list, I’m going 1-2 at a time!


 Messaged you ^^


----------



## Mavis429

My island is buying turnips for 335
I ask for rare/ hybrid flowers and nook mile tickets in exchange thank you 

my dodo code is 54WJ5


----------



## AutomationAir

Ok, everyone in my queue was DM’d. Sorry it took so long! If I missed you please please DM me.

Island is open at 562 bells for another 3 hours. Taking on first come first served basis.


----------



## kwark

AutomationAir said:


> Ok, everyone in my queue was DM’d. Sorry it took so long! If I missed you please please DM me.
> 
> Island is open at 562 bells for another 3 hours. Taking on first come first served basis.



I messaged you.


----------



## ns03031

I have a bunch of turnips to sell and was wondering if I could do it? I can tip as much as 30% of profit. Please let me know

if it is too late i completely understand. i am new to this site lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Mavis429 said:


> My island is buying turnips for 335
> Please pm if interested I’ll go by pm order only.
> I ask for rare/ hybrid flowers and nook mile tickets in exchange thank you
> Edit: just come whenever forget pm my dodo code is 54WJ5



I can give you some pink mums


----------



## Mavis429

ns03031 said:


> I have a bunch of turnips to sell and was wondering if I could do it? I can tip as much as 30% of profit. Please let me know
> 
> if it is too late i completely understand. i am new to this site lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I can give you some pink mums


No go ahead my doors are still open
Dodo code is 54WJ5


----------



## ns03031

Mavis429 said:


> No go ahead my doors are still open
> Dodo code is 54WJ5


thank u so much! i will grab them and go


----------



## Krissi2197

And closed, tysm everyone!


----------



## ns03031

Krissi2197 said:


> Hey guys! I'm selling turnips at Nook's for 533 bells each! Please click this thread and comment if you'd like to stop by; I want to keep everything organized!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [CLOSED] NOOK'S CRANNY BUYING TURNIPS FOR 533!
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! This is the first time I'm doing this so please be patient with me.  Nook's Cranny is buying turnips for 533 per turnip! I'm going to be opening my gates for a total of about an hour and a half until Nook's Cranny closes in order to allow as many people to come to my town and...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


I would love to!  I can offer some hybrid flowers!


----------



## katelin2010

AutomationAir said:


> Ok, everyone in my queue was DM’d. Sorry it took so long! If I missed you please please DM me.
> 
> Island is open at 562 bells for another 3 hours. Taking on first come first served basis.


Messaging you! Will leave a tip


----------



## Cuka2cool

412 right now if anyone would like to come
Any cute furniture 
Nooks tickets 
Or even diys 

also Celeste is here


----------



## Con

Hi everyone! I am going to open my airport again today. Turnips are selling for 416 on my island!

Please DM me and include your IGN and Island name and I will send a Dodo come. First come first served basis. 

Tips are not required but greatly appreciated.

Saharah is in town currently. Feel free to talk to her and do any shopping.


----------



## starry-syzygy

Cuka2cool said:


> 412 right now if anyone would like to come
> Any cute furniture
> Nooks tickets
> Or even diys
> 
> also Celeste is here


 I would love to come! I can tip a couple NMTs


----------



## AutomationAir

562 for one more hour! No queue!


----------



## Biancasbotique

AutomationAir said:


> 562 for one more hour! No queue!



can I come


----------



## tacoinvader

AutomationAir said:


> 562 for one more hour! No queue!


please let me know if youre open!!


----------



## AutomationAir

DM me and I’ll give you both codes!


----------



## 0ni

AutomationAir said:


> 562 for one more hour! No queue!


still accepting people? I'd appreciate a visit


----------



## ACSomerset

Hey going to lock up the queue for a few minutes, I may open it up again later~


----------



## 0ni

ACSomerset said:


> Hey I'm selling for 597 again. Simply use this link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need to do is join the queue, when it's your turn you'll receive the dodo code. When you're finished, please leave the queue. Please ask if you want to come back more than once.
> 
> 
> Tips are appreciated, I'm the hotdog.
> Please leave using the airport, leaving any other way will crash the game.


ah sorry im moss btw, my game bugged out and i had to reset! but im On my way now


----------



## AutomationAir

All done for today  thanks to all who stopped by and I’ll be leaving feedback within the next 24 hours. You all were great!


----------



## Con

My airport is still open for anyone interested. Saharah is also in town.

DM me with your IGN and Island Name for the Dodo code. 

I'm in PST time zone


----------



## kuxip

darn why am I always asleep when people are online


----------



## niconii

Nook's is buying turnips for 476! The highest they've ever been on my island lol.
Accepting 3 people at a time.

https://turnip.exchange/island/ede6f895


----------



## Cou

anyone happen to have daisy in their town? //


----------



## johnewik

Hi everyone. Does anyone have Daisy on their island? is it possible for me to visit?


----------



## Sytred

Hello! My turnips are 453 bells today! I'll sure be making breaks and all, so check this link :




__





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				




To know where it's at currently and have the Dodo code! (If the queue is closed it means I'm taking a break.)

You can also DM me if you need to, but I don't expect to be online all the afternoon...
Have a nice day


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Turnips are currently selling for 608, send me a PM if you are interested! Tips are appreciated but not required!
I should be free until 9pm BST so hopefully I can get round to most people!
Edit - I’m back and reopening my gates, PM me for dodo code


----------



## DarkElfZero

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Turnips are currently selling for 608, send me a PM if you are interested! Tips are appreciated but not required!


Are you doing it by dodo code?


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Oh yes I am sorry I forgot to put that


----------



## Jammieface

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Oh yes I am sorry I forgot to put that


Really hope im not too late  sent PM


----------



## PeachTea04

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Oh yes I am sorry I forgot to put that


I sent a pm too :0


----------



## shelliexox

Selling for 594 in my town. it's currrently 8:23AM and will be available until 12PM. PM me.


----------



## FanGirlCookie

Does anyone happen to be on Sunday morning and Daisy's in their town pls?


----------



## bobthecat

Hi guys, My turnip prices are at 469! 

I'll allow in groups of 4

Please private message me your Town name and In name game and I'll reply with the Dodo code when it's your turn.

I would very much appreciate any Nook Mile Tickets or any Hybrid flowers when you arrive 

Please respect my town and also I kindly ask you just leave any gifts and sell as quickly as possible, after everyone is done I'll be ending the session to allow more people to come. If I find it become too chaotic I might only allow 1 person at a time but I'll see how this goes


----------



## avo

daisy mae is in my town buying for 104 bells, pm if interested, tips are appreciated but not necessary. i will be allowing 1 person in at a time so please be patient


----------



## kamli001

Hey y’all my turnips are going for 494 right now! Will have about an hour to do this so allowing groups of 3 in at a time. Kindly asking that you only sell your turnips and go! Accepting bells, rare gifts and NMT! DM me with your IGN and Island name! Thanks 

PS: Please don’t take my fruit or trample the flowers


----------



## johnewik

avo said:


> daisy mae is in my town buying for 104 bells, pm if interested, tips are appreciated but not necessary. i will be allowing 1 person in at a time so please be patient


Hi can I come and visit please?


----------



## shelliexox

shelliexox said:


> Selling for 594 in my town. it's currrently 8:23AM and will be available until 12PM. PM me.




I have about an hour left of this price, please PM me if you're interested. no wait right now


----------



## avo

johnewik said:


> Hi can I come and visit please?


yes I pm u


----------



## kuxip

Hi everyone! My turnip prices right now are 404. If you'd like to come sell please let me know, and I'll dm you a dodo code! 
Tips are appreciated but certainly not required


----------



## Feather Orb

Nook's is buying for 639. This is my morning price so it's only good for another three hours.

I'll do my best to let people in until then, but after that I have to go anyway.

*Edit: *Gate is closed, thank you everybody!


----------



## Trip_Away

387


----------



## kikoola

My prices are 152 bells today and I also have Kicks...

I'm accepting 99k bells or 1 NMT for a visit. Leave it at the airport! Thx!!!


----------



## Mariska1991

Feather Orb said:


> Nook's is buying for 639. This is my morning price so it's only good for another three hours.
> 
> I'll do my best to let people in until then, but after that I have to go anyway.
> 
> PM me for code. Please come and go directly, I'll be working on town chores in the meantime.


Can i come visit


----------



## Tanyana

Feather Orb said:


> Nook's is buying for 639. This is my morning price so it's only good for another three hours.
> 
> I'll do my best to let people in until then, but after that I have to go anyway.
> 
> PM me for code. Please come and go directly, I'll be working on town chores in the meantime.


Amazing, I would love to come!


----------



## koalyssa

Feather Orb said:


> Nook's is buying for 639. This is my morning price so it's only good for another three hours.
> 
> I'll do my best to let people in until then, but after that I have to go anyway.
> 
> PM me for code. Please come and go directly, I'll be working on town chores in the meantime.



I would love to come, my turnip prices have been awful!


----------



## PotooBird

Feather Orb said:


> Nook's is buying for 639. This is my morning price so it's only good for another three hours.
> 
> I'll do my best to let people in until then, but after that I have to go anyway.
> 
> PM me for code. Please come and go directly, I'll be working on town chores in the meantime.


Is there still time? cause I would like to come.


----------



## Silver_Diamonds

Trip_Away said:


> 387


Hi, what are your prices at now? I may be interested in coming over if they're still high


----------



## koalyssa

kuxip said:


> Hi everyone! My turnip prices right now are 404. If you'd like to come sell please let me know, and I'll dm you a dodo code!
> Tips are appreciated but certainly not required



I would love to come! My turnip prices have been awful


----------



## Silver_Diamonds

kuxip said:


> Hi everyone! My turnip prices right now are 404. If you'd like to come sell please let me know, and I'll dm you a dodo code!
> Tips are appreciated but certainly not required


Hi! Are they still as high or similarly high? If so I'd very much appreciate being able to visit, and can offer a small tip in exchange


----------



## kuxip

koalyssa said:


> I would love to come! My turnip prices have been awful





Silver_Diamonds said:


> Hi! Are they still as high or similarly high? If so I'd very much appreciate being able to visit, and can offer a small tip in exchange



Hii I'm sorry for late reply! ;_; Unfortunately the price went down to 130s, I'm sorry!


----------



## oldbomb

Looking for Daisy Mae to buy some turnips and will tip! Can do an NMT, Several Bunny day DIYs, a steamer basket DIY or we can work something else out!


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Turnips are currently selling for 608, send me a PM if you are interested! Tips are appreciated but not required!
> I should be free until 9pm BST so hopefully I can get round to most people!
> Edit - I’m back and reopening my gates, PM me for dodo code



Open again for 3 more hours


----------



## Jeleta

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Open again for 3 more hours


Can I come ?


----------



## Praesilith

scratch my reply


----------



## macosta

pandapples said:


> I'm posting this on behalf of someone not on the forums. Turnips are 583 bells and will PM the code. Opening one by one for anyone interested! Tips are appreciated but not required.  Active for 1 hour (currently 8:55 pm).
> 
> Just remembered he also has Mabel. Feel free to check her out too!


Hi, I will like to sell my turnips. please if still avaiable!


----------



## Limbonova

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Open again for 3 more hours


Can I come?


----------



## Silver_Diamonds

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Open again for 3 more hours


Hi, are your turnips still selling for such a high price, or similarly high? I'd appreciate being able to visit if so


----------



## macosta

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Open again for 3 more hours


IF available, please let me sell some. thanks!


----------



## fud

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Open again for 3 more hours



Hi, could I come and sell some turnips if you're still open?


----------



## Christopia

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Turnips are currently selling for 608, send me a PM if you are interested! Tips are appreciated but not required!
> I should be free until 9pm BST so hopefully I can get round to most people!
> Edit - I’m back and reopening my gates, PM me for dodo code



Hi! Are you still accepting invites to your island?

Thanks!


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Sent everyone a PM with the dodo code


----------



## MiloticTrainer8

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Open again for 3 more hours


if youre still open can i come?


----------



## dogskun

Nevermind


----------



## Divergent

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Open again for 3 more hours


Please can I come ?


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

I did not expect this many people this quickly  I will try to get round to everyone but it may take a bit longer than expected!


----------



## Vampie

I would also like to come if thats allrite


----------



## Sussy

I would love to come if thats still ok! I sent a dm ^^


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

I hope I’ve gotten round to everyone! Nook Store is open for 40 more minutes for anyone else still interested!
Edit - Nooks is now closed. Thank you to everyone who came today!


----------



## queertactics

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> I hope I’ve gotten round to everyone! Nook Store is open for 40 more minutes for anyone else still interested!


hello! could i drop by?


----------



## Scalvirie

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> I hope I’ve gotten round to everyone! Nook Store is open for 40 more minutes for anyone else still interested!



Hi!! Can I come as well?


----------



## Ticiri

Can I come  too?


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Open again for 3 more hours


May i please come?


----------



## Protoplasm333

Nooklings are buying at 330 in my town. Send PM if interested for Dodo Code and I will get to you in the order received. Will open town for about an hour or so.

Tips not required, but I would love any of the following:

Bells, 
oranges
cherries 
cherry blossom petals (and recipes)
young bamboo (and recipes)
water eggs (and all egg recipes)
Nook Mile Tickets


----------



## michiemarshall

Hi guys.
daisy mae selling for* 109* on my island today! (i time travel)

im trapping her near the airport :9 
please tip in NMT/ star fragments / DIY sakura recipes! bells appreciated but not needed!
 dont run over my flowers/ talk to my villagers pls! thank you!  
*Dodo Code: 26L6P *


----------



## a potato

the Nooklings are buying for 541! I can PM Dodo Codes. NMT tips are appreciated, but not required!


----------



## Deanbean

michiemarshall said:


> Hi guys.
> daisy mae selling for* 109* on my island today! (i time travel)
> 
> im trapping her near the airport :9
> please tip in NMT/ star fragments / DIY sakura recipes! bells appreciated but not needed!
> dont run over my flowers/ talk to my villagers pls! thank you!
> *Dodo Code: 26L6P *


Coming over! My name is Squibbles. I will tip 10% of what I buy. First time doing this as a buyer so if that is a poor tip please let me know. I thought I saw people doing 10% but I could be mistaken


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

michiemarshall said:


> Hi guys.
> daisy mae selling for* 109* on my island today! (i time travel)
> 
> im trapping her near the airport :9
> please tip in NMT/ star fragments / DIY sakura recipes! bells appreciated but not needed!
> dont run over my flowers/ talk to my villagers pls! thank you!
> *Dodo Code: 26L6P *


I would like to stop by to purchase some! I'll be Tia from Morioh!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



a potato said:


> the Nooklings are buying for 541! I can PM Dodo Codes. NMT tips are appreciated, but not required!


I'm interested in coming by to sell!


----------



## 0ni

a potato said:


> the Nooklings are buying for 541! I can PM Dodo Codes. NMT tips are appreciated, but not required!


could i visit please? ty!


----------



## Otaku RiRi

a potato said:


> the Nooklings are buying for 541! I can PM Dodo Codes. NMT tips are appreciated, but not required!


Hi, can I visit please?


----------



## piiyo

a potato said:


> the Nooklings are buying for 541! I can PM Dodo Codes. NMT tips are appreciated, but not required!


May I visit?


----------



## Rowintuit

EDIT: Done for now 

Turnips are being bought for 386 right now! 
Send a message for dodo code. Might be AFK at some point.

Tips totally not required, but anything is appreciated.
(If you want to I like hyacinth seeds, NMT, bells, or furniture/recipes.)


----------



## zrpizzaguy

a potato said:


> the Nooklings are buying for 541! I can PM Dodo Codes. NMT tips are appreciated, but not required!


If your still open =D I would love to come sell


----------



## pacs

Does anyone have daisy mae at their island right now?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I have turnips going for 566! Dm for the code I'll do this probably until midnight CST

It's actually so dead, so if you needed to make multiple trips just msg me and I'll see if it starts getting busy


----------



## JCnator

a potato said:


> the Nooklings are buying for 541! I can PM Dodo Codes. NMT tips are appreciated, but not required!



If you're still accepting visits tonight, I'd be interested on selling my 120 batches of 100 turnips.

EDIT: Never mind, managed to sell them at someone else's town for a slightly better price.


----------



## Jared:3

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have turnips going for 566! Dm for the code I'll do this probably until midnight CST
> 
> It's actually so dead, so if you needed to make multiple trips just msg me and I'll see if it starts getting busy


Hey are you still letting people come? If so can I make 2 trips?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jared:3 said:


> Hey are you still letting people come? If so can I make 2 trips?


Jus messaged u


----------



## Ozoi

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Jus messaged u


You still open?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have turnips going for 566! Dm for the code I'll do this probably until midnight CST
> 
> It's actually so dead, so if you needed to make multiple trips just msg me and I'll see if it starts getting busy


Still going if anyone needs. There's only one person who's actively selling their turnips rn so feel free to make multiple trips!


----------



## pobels

Hello! Could I possibly get in on some turnip selling action?


----------



## Qurious Qat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Still going if anyone needs. There's only one person who's actively selling their turnips rn so feel free to make multiple trips!


Hi! I’d like to sell my turnips pleases!!


----------



## Mink777

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Still going if anyone needs. There's only one person who's actively selling their turnips rn so feel free to make multiple trips!


Hi, can I sell? I bought a lot this Sunday, so is it alright if I make multiple trips? I can tip in some bells if you’d like.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

My nooklings are buying turnips for 369 right now!
Check out my open island thread in case I crash and need to update my code!
Make as many trips as you need! 




__





						Dream Isle is CLOSED!
					

Tips are NOT REQUIRED though they are loved! I am looking for white roses and any color lilies! As well as anything else you'd like to donate, like bells!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## myrn

308


----------



## Frequency

My turnip prices are 600 right now if anyone wants to come over!
(Tips not required, but I am looking for IGB...)


----------



## myrn

@Frequency 
i would be interested


----------



## Mick

Frequency said:


> My turnip prices are 600 right now if anyone wants to come over!
> (Tips not required, but I am looking for IGB...)



Interested! Definitely willing to share some of the wealth. Also, can I take two trips?


----------



## Frequency

Mick said:


> Interested! Definitely willing to share some of the wealth. Also, can I take two trips?



Yes, that's completely fine 
(Thank you for the wealth... I am broke right now)


----------



## dragonair

Frequency said:


> My turnip prices are 600 right now if anyone wants to come over!
> (Tips not required, but I am looking for IGB...)


May I please come by? o: I may need to take two trips tho orz


----------



## starry-syzygy

Frequency said:


> My turnip prices are 600 right now if anyone wants to come over!
> (Tips not required, but I am looking for IGB...)


Could I come please?


----------



## Mick

Frequency said:


> Yes, that's completely fine
> (Thank you for the wealth... I am broke right now)


Alright! Do I add you, or will you get me a dodo code, or?

edit: saw your post below.


----------



## Frequency

dragonair said:


> May I please come by? o: I may need to take two trips tho orz



Of course! I may do one person at a time though and currently doing someone, so I'll let you know when I'm ready?


----------



## myrn

whatever works for you best, rly


----------



## dragonair

Frequency said:


> Of course! I may do one person at a time though and currently doing someone, so I'll let you know when I'm ready?


Sure thing!


----------



## Frequency

chessie16 said:


> Could I come please?


 
Yes, of course 
I'll give a Dodo Code when ready.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

*@ everyone interested*
Doing one person at a time just so it doesn't get crazy and everyone has to go through loading screens while selling and such. I'll send you a Dodo Code when ready (first come first serve basis).


----------



## Mick

^ smart!


----------



## pacs

Interested!


----------



## udinafrog

Hi @Frequency 
Am I in time? Would be interested if it's not closed yet.


----------



## Frequency

udinafrog said:


> Hi @Frequency
> Am I in time? Would be interested if it's not closed yet.



Yes, still currently open. Will put you in queue


----------



## kikoola

Mine are 334... Accepting 2 NMT or a vending machine to enter. Thx!


----------



## shinobirain

Does anyone have daisy mae in there town for turnip buying?


----------



## jMoos

https://turnip.exchange/island/aa42a039 Nooklings buying for 205


----------



## Frequency

Still currently selling for 600, no queue right now.


----------



## awesomeelle2001

Ar


Frequency said:


> My turnip prices are 600 right now if anyone wants to come over!
> (Tips not required, but I am looking for IGB...)


Are you still open?


----------



## Frequency

awesomeelle2001 said:


> Ar
> 
> Are you still open?



Yes, I can send you a Dodo Code right now


----------



## awesomeelle2001

Frequency said:


> Yes, I can send you a Dodo Code right now


Perfect! I’ll be over soon then!


----------



## lucyhannahg

Frequency said:


> Yes, I can send you a Dodo Code right now


i would also love to come over please!! thank you xx


----------



## Frequency

lucyhannahg said:


> i would also love to come over please!! thank you xx



Okay! I'll send over a Dodo Code to you once I'm ready for you


----------



## HarryNohara

My nook is buying for 554! Looking for someone to do runs with together!


----------



## Tourmaunte

@Frequency are you still letting people in? I would love to come by


----------



## Frequency

Tourmaunte said:


> @Frequency are you still letting people in? I would love to come by



Yeah! Just doing one person at a time and there's only one person behind you, so I can let you know when I'm ready and send you a Dodo Code then.


----------



## gorygorylla

@Frequency I’d love to come by as well if that’s cool?


----------



## Frequency

gorygorylla said:


> @Frequency I’d love to come by as well if that’s cool?



Yes, of course. I'll put you in queue


----------



## Omnitoast

Turnips are buying in my town at 560 bells!!!! PM me if interested donations are optional


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Omnitoast said:


> Turnips are buying in my town at 560 bells!!!! PM me if interested donations are optional


May I come sell, please?


----------



## Frequency

*@ anyone*
My prices went down to 178 after 12, sorry!


----------



## peekopecko

Frequency said:


> Still currently selling for 600, no queue right now.



Are you still open?? Sorry just saw update

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Omnitoast said:


> Turnips are buying in my town at 560 bells!!!! PM me if interested donations are optional



Is it still open??


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

Hey friends! I have Daisy Mae at my island right now and she's selling turnips at 93 bells! PM me if you want to stop by so I can get a queue started. Tips are appreciated but not required! Will be doing this for a short time!
edit: any tips you would like to leave can be placed near the fenced garden outside of the airport!


----------



## leohyrule

Nook's is currently buying for 363. PM me if interested! I'll be taking one or two people at a time. Tips appreciated  
Status: open


----------



## ekikei

Opps just noticed the priced dropped after 12pm ><


----------



## nekomee

194 if anyone just wants something quick and usually double their money!
also looking for sakura bonsai DIY


----------



## Hoshiumi

Nook’s Cranny is selling them for 412 on my island currently! 
I put some more info here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/nooks-cranny-is-buying-turnips-for-412-bells.493534/


----------



## Miu

hello everyone!  timmy and tommy are currently buying turnips for *533 bells*!  

please queue via the following link: _*(edit - am wrapping up and closing the queue!  thank you to everyone who visited!!)*_

nook's cranny is right near the airport, and the area has been fenced off.  when you're done, please leave via the airport (not the - button) to avoid accidentally resetting others. please also remember to leave queue after you have left the island to allow others in as quickly as possible!  if you'd like to make multiple trips, please leave queue and then rejoin to give others an opportunity first.

 thank you so much! tips are optional, but very much appreciated!   happy selling!

(also, i'm terrible at typing in-game, so i'm sorry in advance for being quiet and just using reactions!)


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Frequency said:


> My turnip prices are 600 right now if anyone wants to come over!
> (Tips not required, but I am looking for IGB...)


NVM, ya'll!


----------



## shinobirain

LittleMissPanda said:


> I'm super interested in coming over! Will tip BIG! Thank you so much for this!


I think that sale is long over


----------



## JuviaCosplay

Frequency said:


> Still currently selling for 600, no queue right now.


Hi Frequency! Are you still open?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

Oh crap just saw update.


----------



## Frost

Selling for 504 bells rn! PM me if you wanna come and sell I'll give you a code. Feel free to make multiple trips. Tips arent at all necessary but appreciated you can leave them near nook's cranny.   Feel free to buy anything there or at able's too. I also have flick.


----------



## Lightmare

Miu said:


> hello everyone!  timmy and tommy are currently buying turnips for *533 bells*!
> 
> please queue via the following link: https://turnip.exchange/island/225b1944
> 
> nook's cranny is right near the airport, and the area has been fenced off.  when you're done, please leave via the airport (not the - button) to avoid accidentally resetting others. please also remember to leave queue after you have left the island to allow others in as quickly as possible!  if you'd like to make multiple trips, please leave queue and then rejoin to give others an opportunity first.
> 
> thank you so much!  tips are optional, but very much appreciated!    happy selling!
> 
> (also, i'm terrible at typing in-game, so i'm sorry in advance for being quiet and just using reactions!)


hi!! can i pull thru?? i will bring goodies!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Lightmare said:


> hi!! can i pull thru?? i will bring goodies!


oh disregard this i just clicked the link


----------



## crazyfroggster8

My nook shop is buying turnips at 499 ~ 1 NMT per entry: https://turnip.exchange/island/6f6bc14d or DM me for code 

[Closed for the day ~ ty to all for coming]


----------



## lumineerin

Turnips are 406 if anyone is interested!


----------



## GreatUsername

Nevermind my bad


----------



## Dormire

*TBT Username*: Dormire
*In-game name / Island name*: Miwi/Somnus
*Friend Code*: 6997-8841-8672 
*Time zone*: GMT+8 (philippine time)
*Turnip prices*: 451







*Entry fee is 1 NMT per trip.*

You may also shop in Able Sisters and/or Nook's Cranny (upgraded)!


----------



## LilyLynne

Dormire said:


> *TBT Username*: Dormire
> *In-game name / Island name*: Miwi/Somnus
> *Friend Code*: 6997-8841-8672
> *Time zone*: GMT+8 (philippine time)
> *Turnip prices*: 451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Entry fee is 1 NMT per trip.*
> 
> You may also shop in Able Sisters and/or Nook's Cranny (upgraded)!


I am not sure how to do this, are you still open for people to sell turnips?


----------



## Dormire

LilyLynne said:


> I am not sure how to do this, are you still open for people to sell turnips?


Yes, I am!


----------



## Milanthropist

Dormire said:


> *TBT Username*: Dormire
> *In-game name / Island name*: Miwi/Somnus
> *Friend Code*: 6997-8841-8672
> *Time zone*: GMT+8 (philippine time)
> *Turnip prices*: 451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Entry fee is 1 NMT per trip.*
> 
> You may also shop in Able Sisters and/or Nook's Cranny (upgraded)!


Hey, are you still open?


----------



## Louis

***** I N A C T I V E *****

Hi lovely people of BellTreeForums,

As today I have a Turnip buying price of 572 at my island Formosa. If you want to get in, please send me a dm for the Turnip.exchange website to queue up!

Tips (or tables) are always appreciated, thanks! Leave them at the airport entrance 

edit: I have reached enough people  thanks for the visits and tips


----------



## niko2

turnips at 613





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## kikoola

113 today...

Entry fee: 10 NMT


----------



## Jared:3

niko2 said:


> turnips at 613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange


Are you still, open? if so if I could come I would leave a tip!


----------



## niko2

Jared:3 said:


> Are you still, open? if so if I could come I would leave a tip!


now closed but i will open again later. keep watching the thread!


----------



## austin9880

*TBT Username*: Austin9880
*In-game name / Island name*: Austin/Greenville
*Time zone*: Central Time (presently 8:47 AM)
*Turnip prices*: 441






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## Hebsey

Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				



Hey folks! I’m using this to manage how many people are on the island 

**** closed; Someone named Kden from Palmerville kept running around the fence and through flowers*** 

prices are 467 and if you can leave a bell tip (to complete expansions)it would be appreciated ^.^


----------



## unravel

Hebsey said:


> Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey folks! I’m using this to manage how many people are on the island
> 
> prices are 467 and if you can leave a bell tip (to complete expansions)it would be appreciated ^.^


Wait omw

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



niko2 said:


> now closed but i will open again later. keep watching the thread!


Dang im interested


----------



## Morus

Hebsey said:


> Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey folks! I’m using this to manage how many people are on the island
> 
> prices are 467 and if you can leave a bell tip (to complete expansions)it would be appreciated ^.^


I would like to come over and sell my turnips if its ok


----------



## Hebsey

Morus said:


> I would like to come over and sell my turnips if its ok


What’s your in game name? I can send you a private code


----------



## Morus

Hebsey said:


> What’s your in game name? I can send you a private code


Yaaay thanks! 
Its Mowus


----------



## unravel

Gonna sleep in a few already did while ago thanks


----------



## niko2

edit: enough ppl for now lol


----------



## lumineerin

Turnips are 407!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

Also there is a meteor shower tonight!


----------



## Mr. L

Turnips at 477!

Admission is one of the following:

- 1 nmt
- 1 gold nugget
- 1 sakura item (specify which one)

If you're interested let me know and I'll PM you the dodo code!


----------



## shinobirain

lumineerin said:


> Turnips are 407!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020
> 
> Also there is a meteor shower tonight!


I apologize if this goes without saying; but does that mean that Celeste is in your town? If so, I would love to visit for her!


----------



## biibii

Mr. L said:


> Turnips at 477!
> 
> Admission is one of the following:
> 
> - 1 nmt
> - 1 gold nugget
> - 1 sakura item (specify which one)
> 
> If you're interested let me know and I'll PM you the dodo code!


May I visit? Ill drop 2 nmt for 2 trips.


----------



## Mr. L

woozi said:


> May I visit? Ill drop 2 nmt for 2 trips.


Sure, PMing you now


----------



## lumineerin

Yes, she is!


----------



## GreatUsername

Mr. L said:


> Turnips at 477!
> 
> Admission is one of the following:
> 
> - 1 nmt
> - 1 gold nugget
> - 1 sakura item (specify which one)
> 
> If you're interested let me know and I'll PM you the dodo code!


Would you be interested in the cherry blossom clock or the branches? I'd love to head over


----------



## Mr. L

GreatUsername said:


> Would you be interested in the cherry blossom clock or the branches? I'd love to head over


I'd love the branches, I'll PM you the dodo code


----------



## GreatUsername

Mr. L said:


> I'd love the branches, I'll PM you the dodo code


Thank you!


----------



## Minto

Mr. L said:


> Turnips at 477!
> 
> Admission is one of the following:
> 
> - 1 nmt
> - 1 gold nugget
> - 1 sakura item (specify which one)
> 
> If you're interested let me know and I'll PM you the dodo code!


I have a gold nugget, I’d love to stop by!

edit: I can also make you the Sakura wood flooring if you’d like!


----------



## Awhburn

Mr. L said:


> Turnips at 477!
> 
> Admission is one of the following:
> 
> - 1 nmt
> - 1 gold nugget
> - 1 sakura item (specify which one)
> 
> If you're interested let me know and I'll PM you the dodo code!



Hi! Can I visit? I'll bring 1 NMT and 1 gold nugget for 2 trips.

Edit: I just realized that I only need 1 trip, you can pick between the NMT and the gold nugget.


----------



## griseldablossom

Mr. L said:


> Turnips at 477!
> 
> Admission is one of the following:
> 
> - 1 nmt
> - 1 gold nugget
> - 1 sakura item (specify which one)
> 
> If you're interested let me know and I'll PM you the dodo code!


Hiii! I can bring 1 NMT! c: Could I visit?


----------



## Mr. L

griseldablossom said:


> Hiii! I can bring 1 NMT! c: Could I visit?


Yup! Sending you the code now


----------



## XYZTheLast

Mr. L said:


> Turnips at 477!
> 
> Admission is one of the following:
> 
> - 1 nmt
> - 1 gold nugget
> - 1 sakura item (specify which one)
> 
> If you're interested let me know and I'll PM you the dodo code!



Could I stop by? I think I have 4 trips worth of turnips, but I'll gladly give you 2 NMT and 2 gold nuggets (or 4 gold nuggets, if you'd prefer)


----------



## zakaman72

Turnips selling at 475 bells pm me for dodo code I accept bells and rusted parts


----------



## Mr. L

XYZTheLast said:


> Could I stop by? I think I have 4 trips worth of turnips, but I'll gladly give you 2 NMT and 2 gold nuggets (or 4 gold nuggets, if you'd prefer)


 2 of each works, I'll send you the code now


----------



## Festa

Turnip Price is at 536. Looking for Gold Nuggets or Nook Mile Tickets. Dm me


----------



## Festa

will be trying to accept people until 10pm EST. Lmk if you want to stop by


----------



## Mr. L

Mr. L said:


> Turnips at 477!
> 
> Admission is one of the following:
> 
> - 1 nmt
> - 1 gold nugget
> - 1 sakura item (specify which one)
> 
> If you're interested let me know and I'll PM you the dodo code!


Still accepting people until 9:45 PM EST


----------



## Festa

Festa said:


> Turnip Price is at 536. Looking for Gold Nuggets or Nook Mile Tickets. Dm me


Off for about 20 min. Be back on 6:45 - 10


----------



## Faelyn

Closed


----------



## tinysaiph

Mr. L said:


> Turnips at 477!
> 
> Admission is one of the following:
> 
> - 1 nmt
> - 1 gold nugget
> - 1 sakura item (specify which one)
> 
> If you're interested let me know and I'll PM you the dodo code!



Would I be able to visit? 

I can bring you some gold nuggets! (Is 3 okay?)


----------



## Mr. L

tinysaiph said:


> Would I be able to visit?
> 
> I can bring you some gold nuggets! (Is 3 okay?)


Yup! Sending you the code now.


----------



## OrchidEater

Turnip Price on Amber is 577 for the next 2.5 hours.

Tips desired but not required. Really looking for a full beard, if anyone has one.

DM here is ok, but best way to reach me is on Discord at OrchidEater#0001.


----------



## Shinon

My friend is getting 603 bells at her town atm, I told her she should come on here and offer a Dodo code or something lol


----------



## Festa

Town open for another hour and 40 min. Turnips selling at 536. Looking for NMT or some type of tip. Lmk if u wanna come by!


----------



## unravel

Shinon said:


> My friend is getting 603 bells at her town atm, I told her she should come on here and offer a Dodo code or something lol


Me LOL


----------



## simmerbri44921

Festa said:


> Town open for another hour and 40 min. Turnips selling at 536. Looking for NMT or some type of tip. Lmk if u wanna come by!


Just one nmt? Let me know.


----------



## Faelyn

Nooks has closed for the night. I hope I was able to help you guys get some bells. Thank you so much to everyone for the gifts and tips.

Have a great night!


----------



## mizzsnow

202 bells per turnip here, not expecting tips or anything since it is a little low but still posting for anyone who might be interested


----------



## unravel

Faelyn said:


> Okay, The Turnip Exchange is really hectic, so I'm going to open my gates just for you guys. Turnips are 599. I will post the code here because my phone is charging. I hope that you all will be respectful of my island and of each other. If it gets too hectic, I will close the gates.
> 
> *6GRVQ*
> 
> Any tips are appreciated. I will gladly accept anything off of my wishlist, NMT's IGB or Flowers- especially purple flowers or roses.
> 
> I will accept any color of the Lighthouse that isn't yellow, lol.View attachment 236971


U shud have keep ur dodo code private there are a lot od peeps would steal and all anyway ill drop by now


----------



## dslugboy

mizzsnow said:


> 202 bells per turnip here, not expecting tips or anything since it is a little low but still posting for anyone who might be interested


Hi! I would like to stop by if you're still around.


----------



## jakeulous

Faelyn said:


> Okay, The Turnip Exchange is really hectic, so I'm going to open my gates just for you guys. Turnips are 599. I will post the code here because my phone is charging. I hope that you all will be respectful of my island and of each other. If it gets too hectic, I will close the gates.
> 
> *6GRVQ*
> 
> Any tips are appreciated. I will gladly accept anything off of my wishlist, NMT's IGB or Flowers- especially purple flowers or roses.
> 
> I will accept any color of the Lighthouse that isn't yellow, lol.View attachment 236971


joining in in a few will tip bells


----------



## Faelyn

unravel said:


> U shud have keep ur dodo code private there are a lot od peeps would steal and all anyway ill drop by now


Yeah, I don't have anything they can steal. If they want to repay my kindness by stealing, that's their problem. It's just a game and my town is 2 stars. Thank you for the advice though..


----------



## unravel

Faelyn said:


> Yeah, I don't have anything they can steal. If they want to repay my kindness by stealing, that's their problem. It's just a game and my town is 2 stars. Thank you for the advice though..


Bruh i swear finally someone thinks its a game

I love your mindset I commend you for that


----------



## charmingcats

Faelyn said:


> Okay, The Turnip Exchange is really hectic, so I'm going to open my gates just for you guys. Turnips are 599. I will post the code here because my phone is charging. I hope that you all will be respectful of my island and of each other. If it gets too hectic, I will close the gates.
> 
> There is a meteor shower now and Celeste is here!!!
> 
> *2MM7M*
> 
> Any tips are appreciated. I will gladly accept anything off of my wishlist, NMT's IGB or Flowers- especially purple flowers or roses.
> 
> I will accept any color of the Lighthouse that isn't yellow, lol.View attachment 236971


I've got the white telephone booth! I can bring it if you're still open.


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere

Faelyn said:


> Okay, The Turnip Exchange is really hectic, so I'm going to open my gates just for you guys. Turnips are 599. I will post the code here because my phone is charging. I hope that you all will be respectful of my island and of each other. If it gets too hectic, I will close the gates.
> 
> There is a meteor shower now and Celeste is here!!!
> 
> *2MM7M*
> 
> Any tips are appreciated. I will gladly accept anything off of my wishlist, NMT's IGB or Flowers- especially purple flowers or roses.
> 
> I will accept any color of the Lighthouse that isn't yellow, lol.View attachment 236971


Joining in a moment! Queue seems a little packed so might be a while lol.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Faelyn said:


> Okay, The Turnip Exchange is really hectic, so I'm going to open my gates just for you guys. Turnips are 599. I will post the code here because my phone is charging. I hope that you all will be respectful of my island and of each other. If it gets too hectic, I will close the gates.
> 
> There is a meteor shower now and Celeste is here!!!
> 
> *2MM7M*
> 
> Any tips are appreciated. I will gladly accept anything off of my wishlist, NMT's IGB or Flowers- especially purple flowers or roses.
> 
> I will accept any color of the Lighthouse that isn't yellow, lol.View attachment 236971


Did you close the island because I sold my turnips but I got DCed and I lost all the money. If things are too chaotic that's fine ^^ Just wondering.


----------



## Faelyn

InsertCleverUsernameHere said:


> Joining in a moment! Queue seems a little packed so might be a while lol.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020
> 
> 
> Did you close the island because I sold my turnips but I got DCed and I lost all the money. If things are too chaotic that's fine ^^ Just wondering.


My game crashed. I think I had too much traffic. I sent you a PM. I'm so sorry!


----------



## unravel

Faelyn said:


> My game crashed. I think I had too much traffic. I sent you a PM. I'm so sorry!


Is it still open? Im planning to go back in a few


----------



## Faelyn

unravel said:


> Is it still open? Im planning to go back in a few


8 minutes!


----------



## Restin

Can I sneak in?


----------



## SirPyro

Anyone still buying high


----------



## WatermelonPuff

[CLOSED]


----------



## ElectroCat

WatermelonPuff said:


> Hello! ☀
> 
> Timmy and Not-Timmy are buying Turnips for 504 Bells!
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT or a Sakura Recipe (Check First!) Per Trip
> 
> Please pay before you enter Nook's Cranny. I'll be sitting in front of the store, so just drop it there.
> 
> Do be considerate and don't stay for too long, so more people can come over. Sell your turnips and leave once you're done.
> 
> DM me for Dodo Code!
> 
> Thank you! ☆


Okay, I can come in a bit. Is it possible if I go back and forth? (To my island to buy, to yours to sell) I can tip also!


----------



## KiwiSavagely

@WatermelonPuff Are you still offering? I can bring NMT no problem.


----------



## stargurg

WatermelonPuff said:


> I usually see people asking for 3. I never charge for visits if it's Celeste, for example. I'm charging this time because you're coming over to make a profit, not to enjoy a meteor shower. I've been accepting items and other stuff too, no problem. It's pretty slow and manageable right now, so feel free to make extra trips if needed.



hi, are you still open? i'll bring nmt!


----------



## ZOMGbiePill

If anyone is interested in coming over, I have Mae here selling turnips for 95 bells. Probably will only be open for roughly 30 minutes unless there are a lot of people (doubting that though).

Entry is free unless you wanna tip bells or items. I don’t personally care at the moment. If you want to tip items, here are things I’m looking for:
Apples
Pears
Peaches
Cherry blossom Wand, Pochette, Petal Pile, bonsai, branches, Tree Wallpaper.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Maxibradders

Good morning all. I have Daisy Mae here selling at 91 bells. She's here for another 1hr30 or so. 
Tips aren't necessary but always appreciated. If you have pears or mums/roses/lillis spare I'd love any of those. 
PM me for the Dodo code


----------



## Jayden1402

Hey Daisy is selling turnips for 90.  Tips and furniture are highly appreciated.♡ Pls dont detroy the flowers and leave the trees alone. 
♧Entry fee: 10.000♧....i lost all my turnips because of time skip. Im the guy with black hair, glasses and Kimono







						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## electtric_kat

Daisy is selling for 98. She will be here for another hour l. Message me if you want to buy from her.


----------



## Mayor Luff

Closed!


----------



## Oblivia

Okay guys, I've gone through and removed quite a few posts from the last couple pages. As a general reminder, this thread is for advertising your own turnip prices *only*, not for posting that you're looking for a high price as I assume we all are. From the main post of the thread:


> *Please only post in this thread if you are advertising YOUR own island's selling and buying turnip prices.* Do not post just to write that you are searching for a high price. Please be patient and wait for people to post their prices!​



I know that the stalk market is exciting and everyone's anxious to sell at a high price, but please be patient and wait until you see a post from someone with a price that fits your needs. Also, please simply report posts that may go against the rules of the thread rather than responding to them yourself.

We also don't want to see any more posts knocking someone's entry fee for high prices. If you don't like their entry fee, don't visit them. People who do this can expect a warning going forward.


----------



## earth2tyler

my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


----------



## DrFizzles

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


May I come?


----------



## Coulson

Can I sell my turnips please? will tip as requested


----------



## leohyrule

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


I'd like to come!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh wow, i'm coming! With 1 NMT.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!



Hi, may I come please for a Nook Mile Ticket?


----------



## Shylime

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Would love to come if possible!


----------



## Sara?

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


would love to come by to sell turnips if that is fine


----------



## Daz

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


may i join please?


----------



## xTurnip

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Hello, I’d like to sell too if possible.


----------



## Minglewood

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


I'd love to come as well. Let me know!


----------



## GiraffeFactory

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!



Hey! I know you have a lot of people probably, but if you can squeeze me in I would really appreciate it!


----------



## OctoLiam

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Hi! Am I allowed to come multiple times? I can pay a ticket per visit.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Hi, may I please come? It is saturday PM for me and I am sweating lol
I have ntm


----------



## boorah

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


I would love to come as well ! Thank you!


----------



## Ryansanity

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Oh gosh can I join as well? I know you have a bunch of people already but if I can join the list I’d love to!


----------



## marumaru

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!



Hi, if you have room I would love to come! I can bring NMT


----------



## MilezX

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Quite the line you have going on! But thanks for giving the opportunity! I can give you 3 Tickets as for letting sell if the chance comes! I'll be ready when you are to dm for the code. ^-^


----------



## KeatAlex

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


May I come? I got NMT for ya too! Thanks so much


----------



## caitlingrace

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


hi!! would i be able to come sell some?


----------



## pacs

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


I'd like to come by to sell!


----------



## ChellieRay

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


I would like to come if possible!


----------



## Wootiecat

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


I'd love to come as well if you can fit me in.  I'd be more than happy to tip.


----------



## jessicat_197

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


 could I be added to the queue pls! c:


----------



## nikorasu

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!



Can I come?


----------



## tiffuuni

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


may I come to sell my turnips?

edit: withdrawn sold my turnips already


----------



## th8827

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


If it is not too much trouble, I would appreciate an invite.


----------



## baileyanne94

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


May I come if you’re still doing it when you get to me? Thank you! No worries if not!


----------



## mayor_christin

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Can I be added to the queue? I need just 1 trip but can only provide bells as tip instead of Nook Miles. Will be available for the next 3 hours.


----------



## Hedgehugs

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!



Take your time! I would like to visit if you're still allowing anyone/queue.


----------



## Aubrey895

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Can I come please. I’ll tip nmt and bells

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Aubrey895 said:


> Can I come please. I’ll tip nmt and bells


Also I need 2 trips if that’s okay


----------



## pung

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!



I would love to come, but let me know if it's too late to get in the queue.


----------



## rizzapolls

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


id be interested in joining as well


----------



## Fairytaillover264

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


I'd like to come


----------



## ZOMGbiePill

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Hey, are you still open? If so, may I come by to sell? And how long is the wait if there is a long line?


----------



## Kimmu212

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Can i come


----------



## pochacco

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


i’d love to come as well if it’s still possible c:


----------



## jakeypride

Oh jeez. I didn’t realize how many people there were - I only need to make one trip!

I can bring a NMT!


----------



## Kimmu212

Fairytaillover264 said:


> I'd like to come





earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Can i come?? Not sure if my first reply went through if i did aorry lol


----------



## Sara?

ZOMGbiePill said:


> Hey, are you still open? If so, may I come by to sell? And how long is the wait if there is a long line?



I think no one has gone there yet actually


----------



## Pickler

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!



I can give you a nice tip. Add me to your queue please.


----------



## Reploid

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


I'd like to sell my turnips, please!


----------



## RiCkyZipMonster

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


mind if I stop by?


----------



## Thalizar

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!



Can I come too? Just PM me when you're ready!


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!



I'd like to come please! Just PM me when you're ready


----------



## SoSu

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


I'd love to come by if you are still hosting. If you have time, I'd make two trips, but I don't know how long your line is at this point.


----------



## beebsies

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Hi if this is still available I'd like to join


----------



## sleepydreepy

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


I'd really like to come by, let me know if you're still open


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!



Is this still open to visit  I'd love to come sell!


----------



## Kipperos

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


if youre still open cn i come? :0 !! might need to do a couple trips tho


----------



## happyabg

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Can i come sell turnips?


----------



## Greywind

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Hi is it still possible to sell turnips? I'll tip nmt's


----------



## Festa

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Any chance you are still open and want more visitors?


----------



## Zentrility

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Are you still open for business?


----------



## CJ8080

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Can I come if you're still open? I've got a couple of NMT


----------



## BalloonFight

My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.

Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.

No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips 

Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.

***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


----------



## SnowHunterWing

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


Hey! Interested in coming. Can tip too!


----------



## Sara?

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


could i come ?


----------



## magicaldonkey2

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!



would love to visit ! c;


----------



## boorah

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


I can bring you a NMT for a trip, thank you!


----------



## MikeyG

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***



Hi could I visit with multiple trips!


----------



## niconii

Would love to visit! Will tip with NMT. Might have to do 2 trips if that's okay!


----------



## Chevelle

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


May I come!


----------



## BalloonFight

Currently hosting SnowHunterWing and Lucia. Will let people know when moving on to next round of posts after them!


----------



## grrrolf

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***



I'd love to come! Will bring a NMT every trip.


----------



## BalloonFight

Also will be PMing people when I am ready for them.


----------



## BabyBianca

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


Hi may i come over to sell turnips!?


----------



## Cthulhu

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


Id like to come as well if you have space!


----------



## BabyBianca

BabyBianca said:


> Hi may i come over to sell turnips!?


Will bring NMT


----------



## Bunnybea

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


I need four trips will drop 200k each trip


----------



## nekomee

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***



HI!

I dont have the bells yet but can I tip you the 99k after I go?
I also have a friend who is not so big on forums and I am helping her sell her turnips!
She can also tip!

Please let me know!


----------



## MrPolarBear

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


I would live to visit.  Will bring 99k bag.  Thank you!


----------



## Zentrility

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


I would like to sell turnips at your town please. =)


----------



## BalloonFight

1 person finished. Moving onto Magicaldonkey and lucia still. Trying to work it as fast as I can <3

Next after them will be Boorah and MikeyG


----------



## voltairenism

nvm, it's too late im so sleepy haha dont botter messaging me, thank you for your kindness!


----------



## Daz

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


may i please visit. I have NMT =)


----------



## BalloonFight

Moving onto Boorah and MikeyG. Someone didn't respond to me when messaging I believe.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

The next 2 in line after Boorah and MikeyG will be:

Niconii and Chevelle

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

Invited Niconii. Got multiple trips from someone. Chevelle will be invited soon. You can check where you are in line based off of where you posted in thread.


----------



## Hedgehugs

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


i'll stop by with 1 nmt. only making one trip. tysm.


----------



## spiderlandslint

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


interested! will tip 2 NMT. Need to make 2 trips if that’s okay


----------



## Dormire

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***



Can I come? Will bring 99k bell bag!


----------



## BalloonFight

Invited Chevelle. 1 more trip left each for 2 prior people. 

Next in line after Chevelle = grrrolf and BabyBianca. Looking like it will be 10-15 minutes. Just giving a heads up for people to be able to get ready.


----------



## MrGunnyBuns

Went ahead and sent a message


BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


will tip NMT If I can make two drops, tyvm!


----------



## drchoo

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


I’m interested. Please PM when you’ve gone down the list. Feel free to skip over me if I don’t respond as it’s almost 4AM here and I may have fallen asleep. TIA!


----------



## BalloonFight

Going to cut the line here at drchoo. Will open back up if I'm feeling up to it. Will guarantee I get to everyone that has posted before this post of mine.


----------



## Thomas

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


I'd love to sell, I need to do two trips but will tip 99k and 1 NMT


----------



## BalloonFight

Invited grrrolf. BabyBianca will be soon after. Finishing 2 multiple trips for people.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

Looking like a slight bit more wait. BabyBianca will be contacted soon though. Cthulhu after that.

Have a few multiple trippers right now


----------



## Catarina

I‘d like to visit


----------



## BalloonFight

BabyBianca messaged. Moving slowly but surely through the queue.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

A couple of multiple trippers are nearly finished. Will be about 5 minutes or so.

Cthulhu and BunnyBea are next in line.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

Cthulhu messaged. BunnyBea will be shortly after

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

Nekomee and MrPolarBear are next in line. Messages fairly soon


----------



## ZOMGbiePill

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


Is there a possibility that I could get in? I understand there is a line of people already.


----------



## BalloonFight

For people asking if they can get in after the cut off line, I may be willing. I will let people know once the queue is finished.


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau

A


BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


Are you still open?


----------



## BalloonFight

I am closed for finishing my queue. I may take more people after I posted the cut off line a while back. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

Next in line will be MrPolarBear and Zentrility.

Will be about 5 minutes. Have someone making multiple trips.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

MrPolarBear messaged. Zentrility soon to come

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

Zentrility invited.

Next people in line: Daz, and hedgehugs

About 5-10 minute wait for these invites.


----------



## Pickler

BalloonFight said:


> I am closed for finishing my queue. I may take more people after I posted the cut off line a while back.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020
> 
> Next in line will be MrPolarBear and Zentrility.
> 
> Will be about 5 minutes. Have someone making multiple trips.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020
> 
> MrPolarBear messaged. Zentrility soon to come
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020
> 
> Zentrility invited.
> 
> Next people in line: Daz, and hedgehugs
> 
> About 5-10 minute wait for these invites.



If you can squeeze me in, I'll gladly tip whatever you want


----------



## BalloonFight

2 Multiple trippers still going. Nearly finished. Daz and Hedgehugs will be soon.  Be ready for my DM


----------



## Square Min

I would like to queue for 2 trips if available. Will pay in *NMT. (Pay 2 during 1st visit so that 2nd visit can bring full inventory) Thanks.


----------



## BalloonFight

Daz messaged. Hedgehugs in about 3-4 minutes.

Next in line after hedgehugs = spiderlandslint and Dormire

Looking at about 10 min wait from here for spider and dormire


----------



## Square Min

BalloonFight said:


> 2 Multiple trippers still going. Nearly finished. Daz and Hedgehugs will be soon.  Be ready for my DM


Sorry if I didn’t quoting the correct thread. Would like to queue as well and do dm me if ok for 2 trips. Thanks mate


----------



## BalloonFight

Square Min the queue is closed right now. I might end up taking more after the initial post I did. I will let people know if I do.

Hedgehugs messaged and on their way. 

Spiderlandslint and Dormire soon to follow.


----------



## Dormire

BalloonFight said:


> Square Min the queue is closed right now. I might end up taking more after the initial post I did. I will let people know if I do.
> 
> Hedgehugs messaged and on their way.
> 
> Spiderlandslint and Dormire soon to follow.



Can I request to do two trips? I'll fetch 1 NMT for my 2nd trip and 1 99k bell bag for my first trip!


----------



## BalloonFight

2 Multiple trippers almost finished. Spiderlandslint and Dormire are coming next. Both have 2 trips to make.

After them are: MrGunnyBuns and DrChoo.

Wait time for Spiderland and Dormire = 3 minutes. Wai time for MrGunnyBuns and DrChoo = about 10-15 min


----------



## iGotNoiPad

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


Hello! If you are still willing to accept people, I would like to come, will definitely tip! 

Edit: I will need 2 trips and I can tip 1 NMT each. Thanks!


----------



## BalloonFight

Slight delay, messaging spiders and Dormire very soon!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

BalloonFight said:


> Slight delay, messaging spiders and Dormire very soon!


Bump.. waiting in line but totally fine if i dont make it. Im just one trip anyways tha ks


----------



## Eetu

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


Hey I could que up for 1 trip for 1 NMT


----------



## BalloonFight

Getting caught up. Spidersland and Dormire invited.

Next in line = MrGunnyBuns and DrChoo.


----------



## SensaiGallade

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***



Are you still open?


----------



## Tree

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***




Hi Balloon,

If you're still willing to host, I've got two trips to make - I'll tip you 3 99k bags 

If not, that's okay.


----------



## ectofeature

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


Hi of you're still open I would love to come I only need 1 trip and I can bring you a gold ore


----------



## Raayzx

BalloonFight said:


> Getting caught up. Spidersland and Dormire invited.
> 
> Next in line = MrGunnyBuns and DrChoo.


Can I join in the queue?


----------



## bonsai_jam

I would also be interesting in coming over Balloon, I need to do several trips but I can tip 1 NMT per trip!


----------



## BalloonFight

I am nearly finished with my queue. Basically last person before I cut off the queue (The queue was cut off after DrChoo's post)

I will be stopping for about 5-10 minutes and I may open it back up. IF I open back up, only going to be accepting NMT and Gold for tips. 

I'll let the thread know.


----------



## Fatbabyx

Could I join to do one trip? Have gold lmk


----------



## Thomas

BalloonFight said:


> I am nearly finished with my queue. Basically last person before I cut off the queue (The queue was cut off after DrChoo's post)
> 
> I will be stopping for about 5-10 minutes and I may open it back up. IF I open back up, only going to be accepting NMT and Gold for tips.
> 
> I'll let the thread know.


If you re-open will I be first in queue since was next after DrChoo? I will tip 2 NMT for 2 trips


----------



## irl Raymond

BalloonFight said:


> I am nearly finished with my queue. Basically last person before I cut off the queue (The queue was cut off after DrChoo's post)
> 
> I will be stopping for about 5-10 minutes and I may open it back up. IF I open back up, only going to be accepting NMT and Gold for tips.
> 
> I'll let the thread know.



may I join? 6 trips for 6 NMTs, thank you!


----------



## FreyaFreyr

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


Hey! Are you still open? If so, can I come round to sell my turnips please? Also, how many nook miles tickets would you like?


----------



## kitty0510

BalloonFight said:


> I am nearly finished with my queue. Basically last person before I cut off the queue (The queue was cut off after DrChoo's post)
> 
> I will be stopping for about 5-10 minutes and I may open it back up. IF I open back up, only going to be accepting NMT and Gold for tips.
> 
> I'll let the thread know.



May I join as well? 3 trips for 3 NMTs


----------



## Fleiding

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


Would love to come! Need two trips and will bring a NMT each time.


----------



## daytonoga

SensaiGallade said:


> Are you still open?





BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


Hey! Looking to sell if you’re still open!


----------



## Shikageru

I'm well aware there are like 7 people ahead of me, Balloon Flight, but id love to come. one trip would do me for 1 nmt.


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

@BalloonFight

Hey 

I’d love to come also if you’re still taking people in - happy to wait! I’ll need 2 trips and I can bring x1 gold nugget or x1 99k bag


----------



## Thalizar

@BalloonFight

Hey! I know it's been a while, but if you're still taking people, I'd love to come for a 99k bag and a nugget too! Or two nuggets for two trips!


----------



## Kipperos

@BalloonFight hey if youre still open/will be opening id love 2 join the queue! no rush tho :] will bring 2 nmt for 2 trips


----------



## BalloonFight

Sorry everyone, all finished. I was able to get quite a few people through though. Hope everyone made a good profit! 

I'll definitely do this again whenever I get a good spike.


----------



## Aubrey895

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


nevermind lol


----------



## HElizaJ

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Are you still open?


----------



## siamesecats69

Hi, still open?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!


Are you still open? Thanks!


----------



## Trip_Away

62


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Trip_Away said:


> 62


That's what Daisy Mae is selling them for?


----------



## Trip_Away

LittleMissPanda said:


> That's what Daisy Mae is selling them for?


Nope, is the Nook Store price.


----------



## Thalizar

earth2tyler said:


> my turnips are selling for 609 right now! my entry fee is just any amount of nook miles as you like! :3 please be patient with me! i'll get through everyone but its my first time doing this so i'm gonna be a little slow! sorry!



Hey! Are you still open? I'd love to come


----------



## Kimmu212

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***


Are you still open? Can i come?


----------



## folium nouum

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***



Hi, can I still come to sell my turnips?


----------



## Alyx

BalloonFight said:


> My turnips are at 522 right now. I'm gonna be open for likely a couple of hours.
> 
> Tips = NMT, or Gold. If you have neither, 99k bag is ok.
> 
> No need for Pole or Ladder, shop is right outside airport. Bring 40 inventory slots of turnips
> 
> Gonna be hosting 2 people at a time. Will PM you dodo code based on who posts below me in order.
> 
> ***If you have multiple trips please tell me, and at least 1 NMT per trip***



are you still open? I have I think 2 trips


----------



## Asherbark

Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!

whoah! I didn’t expect this to get so much momentum! To everyone who’s quoted this message please shoot me a DM I want to make sure I don’t miss anyone and we can keep this as orderly as possible!

Thank you all SO MUCH! I'm happy I was able to help so many of you! I'm sorry about all the craziness but I hope it was worth it! Happy selling!!


----------



## EpicBunny

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!



Hi! I'm happy to pay 1NMT. Can I come to sell? Please and thank you!


----------



## Capablanca

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!



Hey I’d like to visit can def do the 200k per trip I have two trips to make


----------



## voltairenism

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!


Can i visit? two trips, 1NMT per trip


----------



## Emi

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!


 I’d like to visit! I’d need to make a couple trips and can pay nmt for each trip!


----------



## mayor_christin

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!


I’d like to make one trip please! Can do 200k IGB for tip.


----------



## Angelus

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!


Can I come? I'll give a NMT


----------



## everyhoohoo

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!


I'd like to visit if still available!
Edit: I'd like to do 3 trips, each tip'd for!


----------



## Kalle

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!



Mind if I drop by? I'm all set with NMT.


----------



## PapaRock69

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!



May I come sell please.  DM in sec


----------



## Square Min

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!


Can I queue as well? 200k per trip for 2 trips


----------



## happyabg

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!
> 
> whoah! I didn’t expect this to get so much momentum! To everyone who’s quoted this message please shoot me a DM I want to make sure I don’t miss anyone and we can keep this as orderly as possible!


DM sent


----------



## koolboy689

DM sent


----------



## sleepydreepy

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!
> 
> whoah! I didn’t expect this to get so much momentum! To everyone who’s quoted this message please shoot me a DM I want to make sure I don’t miss anyone and we can keep this as orderly as possible!


hi I would love to come over if you are still open 
edit: I would only need one trip


----------



## koolboy689

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!
> 
> whoah! I didn’t expect this to get so much momentum! To everyone who’s quoted this message please shoot me a DM I want to make sure I don’t miss anyone and we can keep this as orderly as possible!


Sorry didn't reply directly to this. I would love to come sell on your island for 1 NMT if you're still open.


----------



## *Maddy*

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!
> 
> whoah! I didn’t expect this to get so much momentum! To everyone who’s quoted this message please shoot me a DM I want to make sure I don’t miss anyone and we can keep this as orderly as possible!


Hi, sent a DM


----------



## jakeypride

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!
> 
> whoah! I didn’t expect this to get so much momentum! To everyone who’s quoted this message please shoot me a DM I want to make sure I don’t miss anyone and we can keep this as orderly as possible!


Sent DM


----------



## griseldablossom

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!
> 
> whoah! I didn’t expect this to get so much momentum! To everyone who’s quoted this message please shoot me a DM I want to make sure I don’t miss anyone and we can keep this as orderly as possible!


Hello! Could I visit? I would like to make two trips please! I'll pay 2 NMT!! c:


----------



## koolboy689

Is anyone else not getting a reply back? Is the server closed or is there just a long wait list?


----------



## gpinckney32

Hi! i would like to come and will pay 1NMT


----------



## Bwl2006

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!
> 
> whoah! I didn’t expect this to get so much momentum! To everyone who’s quoted this message please shoot me a DM I want to make sure I don’t miss anyone and we can keep this as orderly as possible!


Hi I sent a DM


----------



## Capablanca

koolboy689 said:


> Is anyone else not getting a reply back? Is the server closed or is there just a long wait list?



same no reply back


----------



## Angelus

I imagine he has a lot of DMs to go through


----------



## Asherbark

Hi yes I'm completely bombarded with DMs! lol! I'm trying to get to everyone in order and as quickly as I can! Thank you for your patience!


----------



## jakeypride

This means so much - I’m so excited!


----------



## Shinon

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!



I'm going to be disappointed if you didn't use Corral Fencing


----------



## Asherbark

Shinon said:


> I'm going to be disappointed if you didn't use Corral Fencing


 prepare to be disappointed then haha normal was all i had extra of!


----------



## Pickledsugar

DM sent.


----------



## crazyfroggster8

Asherbark said:


> Turnips selling for 571 here! Asking an entry fee of 1NMT or 200k IGB per trip. If paying in bells you may pay after selling so you can bring an inventory full of turnips! No ladder/pole needed just follow the fenced path and drop fee in front of me. DM for code!
> 
> whoah! I didn’t expect this to get so much momentum! To everyone who’s quoted this message please shoot me a DM I want to make sure I don’t miss anyone and we can keep this as orderly as possible!



If you're still open, I'd love to come! Sending you a DM now [:


----------



## kenshin

DM sent


----------



## minnue

Sent a DM, hope you're not too overwhelmed!


----------



## jakeypride

Hope you’re not overwhelmed.


----------



## toryno

Asherbark said:


> Hi yes I'm completely bombarded with DMs! lol! I'm trying to get to everyone in order and as quickly as I can! Thank you for your patience!


are you still available?


----------



## Eme

Does anyone have Daisy in town selling turnips?


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Argh, first Monday quote was 110 Bells. Afternoon was 130 and both today's quotes was 130 Bells. Can someone please let me into their island if they have higher than 130? I have fruit and flowers to give in return?

*Player Name | *Jessie.
*Island Name | *Waiheke.
*Timezone | *Australian Eastern Standard Time (1:50 PM right now).
*Switch number *| Under my username, to the left. Or just go to my profile.


----------



## 787witcherpilot

Looking for turnip prices for today! Currently at work so I can't use the switch now. But early AM will be logging on. Yesterdays highest was 130. Anyone has higher than that? 
I can give you fruits/flowers.

Please DM

Thanks!!


----------



## shayminskyforme88

*TBT Username*: shayminskyforme88
*In-game name / Island name*: Shawn/Winterwood
*Friend Code*: 8085-5358-1801
*Time zone*: GMT+8
*Turnip prices*: 207


----------



## ZAngWinton

shayminskyforme88 said:


> *TBT Username*: shayminskyforme88
> *In-game name / Island name*: Shawn/Winterwood
> *Friend Code*: 8085-5358-1801
> *Time zone*: GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*: 207


Hey could I pop over? Do you have a Dodo code?


----------



## Meijin Kurito

*TBT Username*:MeijinKurito
*In-game name*:Kurt
*Friend Code*:7864-1041-2041
*Time zone*:GMT+8
*Turnip prices*:487
*tips (especially in nook miles tickets) are appreciated but not necessary 
*Leave tips in townhall
*temporarily closed now


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Meijin Kurito said:


> *TBT Username*:MeijinKurito
> *In-game name*:Kurt
> *Friend Code*:7864-1041-2041
> *Time zone*:GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*:487
> *tips (especially in nook miles tickets) are appreciated but not necessary


Can I please come over? I've got a few tickets I can give you in return!


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Jessy_Azran said:


> Can I please come over? I've got a few tickets I can give you in return!


yeah sure come over via fc


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Meijin Kurito said:


> yeah sure come over via fc


Friend request sent!


----------



## Pulpo

Does anyone have Daisy in their town? I'd like to buy some turnips if possible 

thanks!


----------



## DeviumStella

Meijin Kurito said:


> yeah sure come over via fc



Hi! Are you still accepting visitors?


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Hi 


DeviumStella said:


> Hi! Are you still accepting visitors?


Hi yes I am  come over via fc


----------



## PeachTea04

Meijin Kurito said:


> *TBT Username*:MeijinKurito
> *In-game name*:Kurt
> *Friend Code*:7864-1041-2041
> *Time zone*:GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*:487
> *tips (especially in nook miles tickets) are appreciated but not necessary


may I come over too? I’ve sent a friend request, name’s Patricia


----------



## Meijin Kurito

al


Jessy_Azran said:


> Friend request sent!


alright request accepted


----------



## DeviumStella

Meijin Kurito said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi yes I am  come over via fc


Sent request! Thanks!


----------



## Midoriya

Meijin Kurito said:


> *TBT Username*:MeijinKurito
> *In-game name*:Kurt
> *Friend Code*:7864-1041-2041
> *Time zone*:GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*:487
> *tips (especially in nook miles tickets) are appreciated but not necessary
> *Leave tips in townhall



Hello!  Can I come over?  Just sent a Switch friend request!  Name is Riley.


----------



## Meijin Kurito

a


Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hello!  Can I come over?  Just sent a Switch friend request!  Name is Riley.


alright will accept a bit later though lots of people constantly coming so its still a bit congested


----------



## Midoriya

Meijin Kurito said:


> a
> 
> alright will accept a bit later though lots of people constantly coming so its still a bit congested



No worries!  Just let me know when you accept the request please!


----------



## folium nouum

Meijin Kurito said:


> *TBT Username*:MeijinKurito
> *In-game name*:Kurt
> *Friend Code*:7864-1041-2041
> *Time zone*:GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*:487
> *tips (especially in nook miles tickets) are appreciated but not necessary
> *Leave tips in townhall


Hi, can I still come over to sell my turnips?


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Izuku Midoriya said:


> No worries!  Just let me know when you accept the request please!



alright less congested now fr accepted come over 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



folium nouum said:


> Hi, can I still come over to sell my turnips?


yeah sure will get back to you when you can though am trying to keep the count of people at a low whats your switch name?


----------



## kitty0510

Meijin Kurito said:


> a
> 
> alright will accept a bit later though lots of people constantly coming so its still a bit congested



Hi, please let me know if I can still come over, thanks 
My switch name is Chloris, just sent a friend request.


----------



## folium nouum

Meijin Kurito said:


> alright less congested now fr accepted come over
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020
> 
> 
> yeah sure will get back to you when you can though am trying to keep the count of people at a low whats your switch name?


Thank you!
My switchname is Lili, I sent you a friend request


----------



## DeviumStella

Meijin Kurito said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi yes I am  come over via fc





Meijin Kurito said:


> alright less congested now fr accepted come over
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020
> 
> 
> yeah sure will get back to you when you can though am trying to keep the count of people at a low whats your switch name?



Hey friend, still waiting on req to be accepted, did it go through? Switch name is Kels.

Edit: scratch that didn't see message.


----------



## Tayeb

Meijin Kurito said:


> *TBT Username*:MeijinKurito
> *In-game name*:Kurt
> *Friend Code*:7864-1041-2041
> *Time zone*:GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*:487
> *tips (especially in nook miles tickets) are appreciated but not necessary
> *Leave tips in townhall


Hi there, I've sent you a request! Can i come over too please?


----------



## Jadeypop

Meijin Kurito said:


> *TBT Username*:MeijinKurito
> *In-game name*:Kurt
> *Friend Code*:7864-1041-2041
> *Time zone*:GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*:487
> *tips (especially in nook miles tickets) are appreciated but not necessary
> *Leave tips in townhall


hiya! i added you on switch as I'd like to come over if possible ^^
i will wait a bit as i can see a lot of people are interested :3


----------



## Midoriya

Meijin Kurito said:


> alright less congested now fr accepted come over
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020
> 
> 
> yeah sure will get back to you when you can though am trying to keep the count of people at a low whats your switch name?



Thank you so much!  Left a tip as well.


----------



## Leoniex

Meijin Kurito said:


> *TBT Username*:MeijinKurito
> *In-game name*:Kurt
> *Friend Code*:7864-1041-2041
> *Time zone*:GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*:487
> *tips (especially in nook miles tickets) are appreciated but not necessary
> *Leave tips in townhall
> *temporarily closed now



I've sent you a PM


----------



## kmbignell

Hi! I'm new to the turnip market, if anyone is still having visitors open and has high selling prices please could you let me know? Thankyou


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity

Meijin Kurito said:


> *TBT Username*:MeijinKurito
> *In-game name*:Kurt
> *Friend Code*:7864-1041-2041
> *Time zone*:GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*:487
> *tips (especially in nook miles tickets) are appreciated but not necessary
> *Leave tips in townhall
> *temporarily closed now


Are you still open for visitors? Can tip a NMT c:


----------



## Hikari

Meijin Kurito said:


> *TBT Username*:MeijinKurito
> *In-game name*:Kurt
> *Friend Code*:7864-1041-2041
> *Time zone*:GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*:487
> *tips (especially in nook miles tickets) are appreciated but not necessary
> *Leave tips in townhall
> *temporarily closed now


 I'd love to come over once you re-open!


----------



## projectx1991

Would lov


Meijin Kurito said:


> *TBT Username*:MeijinKurito
> *In-game name*:Kurt
> *Friend Code*:7864-1041-2041
> *Time zone*:GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*:487
> *tips (especially in nook miles tickets) are appreciated but not necessary
> *Leave tips in townhall
> *temporarily closed now


Would love to visit once you’ve reopened!


----------



## Mello

I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord or PM me here to get my attention.

Turnip Price: 620+
In game name: Mel


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Mello said:


> I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord to get my attention.
> 
> Turnip Price: 620+
> In game name: Mel



Could I come?


----------



## A r i a n e

Mello said:


> I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord to get my attention.
> 
> Turnip Price: 620+
> In game name: Mel


hi! i don't have discord but i'd love to come over if possible?


----------



## Mello

A r i a n e said:


> hi! i don't have discord but i'd love to come over if possible?





Yuki Nagato said:


> Could I come?


 PM'd you both the code


----------



## aurri

Mello said:


> I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord or PM me here to get my attention.
> 
> Turnip Price: 620+
> In game name: Mel


Could I also come by?

Thanks either way!


----------



## totodile

I'd also love to come!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

I'd love to come, thank you so much


----------



## Mello

Will get back to you guys as soon as the current group on my island finish selling


----------



## Altarium

Mello said:


> I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord or PM me here to get my attention.
> 
> Turnip Price: 620+
> In game name: Mel


I'd love to stop by but it will be in around 2h, would that be okay?


----------



## pinkx2

Mello said:


> I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord or PM me here to get my attention.
> 
> Turnip Price: 620+
> In game name: Mel


Sent you a PM!


----------



## Odette

Mello said:


> I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord or PM me here to get my attention.
> 
> Turnip Price: 620+
> In game name: Mel


I’d like to sell my turnips if possible I can tip NMT or Bells


----------



## Nickerous

I'd love to come too!


----------



## akabas

Mello said:


> I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord or PM me here to get my attention.
> 
> Turnip Price: 620+
> In game name: Mel


hello! i've sent you a friend request on discord!


----------



## Mello

I really didn't think my little post would blow up this much. Actually, hang on guys. I'm gonna make a thread instead for the turnips and link it here. You guys post in there and I'll get to you by post order, easier and less clutter I think.


----------



## macosta

Hi I will like to sell my turnips! thank you in advance!


----------



## Mello

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/turnip-prices-at-628-for-about-an-hour-ish.498423/ Thread posted. Post in there and I'll take you in order guys


----------



## Krazy Karl

*TBT Username*: Krazy Karl
*In-game name / Island name*: Karl / Chelsea
*Friend Code*: SW-4122-3970-9912
*Time zone*: GMT
*Turnip prices*: 540
Added Dodo code - HFBQS
Tips not mandatory but are appreciated ☺


----------



## Entei Slider

Krazy Karl said:
			
		

> TBT Username: Krazy Karl
> In-game name / Island name: Karl / Chelsea
> Friend Code: SW-4122-3970-9912
> Time zone: GMT
> Turnip prices: 540


Hey there! Could I visit?


----------



## morgan0804

Krazy Karl said:


> *TBT Username*: Krazy Karl
> *In-game name / Island name*: Karl / Chelsea
> *Friend Code*: SW-4122-3970-9912
> *Time zone*: GMT
> *Turnip prices*: 540


Hi! If I could sell at your island that would be great! I'm available whenever works for you.


----------



## Master Mage

Mello said:


> I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord or PM me here to get my attention.
> 
> Turnip Price: 620+
> In game name: Mel


Could I please stop by?


----------



## PrincessAurora

Could I come visit to sell, Karl? Are you requiring tips in return?


----------



## PotooBird

Krazy Karl said:


> *TBT Username*: Krazy Karl
> *In-game name / Island name*: Karl / Chelsea
> *Friend Code*: SW-4122-3970-9912
> *Time zone*: GMT
> *Turnip prices*: 540


Oh, I would like to come over~ what is the tip?


----------



## Master Mage

Krazy Karl said:


> *TBT Username*: Krazy Karl
> *In-game name / Island name*: Karl / Chelsea
> *Friend Code*: SW-4122-3970-9912
> *Time zone*: GMT
> *Turnip prices*: 540


Could I please come by


----------



## jh2352

Krazy Karl said:


> *TBT Username*: Krazy Karl
> *In-game name / Island name*: Karl / Chelsea
> *Friend Code*: SW-4122-3970-9912
> *Time zone*: GMT
> *Turnip prices*: 540


 Could I please visit?


----------



## Hurpy

Mello said:


> I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord or PM me here to get my attention.
> 
> Turnip Price: 620+
> In game name: Mel



Hello! Can I come, please?


----------



## Lankea

Mello said:


> I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord or PM me here to get my attention.
> 
> Turnip Price: 620+
> In game name: Mel


Dmed u!


----------



## Krazy Karl

Added Dodo code - HFBQS
Tips not mandatory but are appreciated ☺


----------



## rentukka

NVM


----------



## GumCat

Krazy Karl said:


> Added Dodo code - HFBQS
> Tips not mandatory but are appreciated ☺


Are you still cool with people visiting to sell? Would happily tip


----------



## zrpizzaguy

Krazy Karl said:


> Added Dodo code - HFBQS
> Tips not mandatory but are appreciated ☺


Are you by chance still letting people come sell?


----------



## Jordang60

Mello said:


> I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord or PM me here to get my attention.
> 
> Turnip Price: 620+
> In game name: Mel


Hey could I come visit? Now?


----------



## TheSnail

467 here. Would appreciate 1 NMT or whatever bells you want to tip. Also looking for plain old regular cosmos seeds. I also have a list of stuff I just want to catalogue, if you have them.

PM for dodo code.

edit 14:24 EDT- sorry guys, working through the backlog of people. Also, TBT is lagging like crazy.

edit- list of stuff I’m looking for (just cataloguing for furniture and clothes):


Furniture:
Ball
Cat grass
Coffee cup
Desktop computer
Double-door refrigerator
Grand Piano
Go board
Gas range
Lab-experiments set
Mounted blue marlin
Picnic basket
Poolside bed
Safe

Clothing:
Frog costume

DIY recipes:
Mossy garden rock
Tiny library
Wild log bench

Other:
Cosmos seeds (yellow/white?)


----------



## Krazy Karl

Krazy Karl said:


> *TBT Username*: Krazy Karl
> *In-game name / Island name*: Karl / Chelsea
> *Friend Code*: SW-4122-3970-9912
> *Time zone*: GMT
> *Turnip prices*: 540
> Added Dodo code - KL51Y
> Tips not mandatory but are appreciated ☺


Opened again


----------



## dalandanator

H


Krazy Karl said:


> Opened again


I, may I please visit?


----------



## misscarol

Krazy Karl said:


> Opened again



Heading over, thank you!


----------



## Violit

Krazy Karl said:


> Opened again


Would you mind if I popped over? Thank you!


----------



## 787witcherpilot

Krazy Karl said:


> Opened again


May i visit?


----------



## GumCat

Krazy Karl said:


> Opened again


Omw! May make multiple trips but will tip! Coming from Ciabatta


----------



## Katelynn1

Krazy Karl said:


> Opened again


Headed over soon as well


----------



## k1a

Krazy Karl said:


> Opened again


Hi! You mind if I visit? I may do multiple trips but I'll tip !


----------



## Chipl95

TheSnail said:


> 467 here. Would appreciate 1 NMT or whatever bells you want to tip. Also looking for plain old regular cosmos seeds. I also have a list of stuff I just want to catalogue, if you have them.
> 
> PM for dodo code.
> 
> edit- list of stuff I’m looking for (just cataloguing for furniture and clothes):
> 
> 
> Furniture:
> Ball
> Basketball hoop
> Cat grass
> Coffee cup
> Desktop computer
> Double-door refrigerator
> Grand Piano
> Go board
> Gas range
> Garden Lantern
> Lab-experiments set
> Mounted blue marlin
> Old-fashioned washtub
> Picnic basket
> Plasma ball
> Poolside bed
> Safe
> 
> Clothing:
> Frog costume
> 
> DIY recipes:
> Mossy garden rock
> Tiny library
> Wild log bench
> 
> Other:
> Cosmos seeds


Can I come by?


----------



## k1a

k1a said:


> Hi! You mind if I visit? I may do multiple trips but I'll tip !


Nvm, time travelled and all my turnips are rotten now


----------



## PotooBird

Krazy Karl said:


> Opened again


I'll head over when I can, is that ok? is there a lot of people trying to come in?


----------



## InfinityFlames

Krazy Karl said:


> Opened again


is it all right if I head over soon?


----------



## biibii

Katelynn1 said:


> Headed over soon as well


may I visit please <3


----------



## Krazy Karl

Krazy Karl said:


> Opened again


Having the dodo code crashed my internet sorry all! Feel free to use my friend code


----------



## biibii

Krazy Karl said:


> Having the dodo code crashed my internet sorry all! Feel free to use my friend code


just sent a request!


----------



## BJN39

Krazy Karl said:


> Opened again


Are you still accepting guests? I’d love to come and sell!


----------



## JuviaCosplay

Mello said:


> I'm not doing anything right now, so if some of you guys wish to visit to make a sale, DM me on discord or PM me here to get my attention.
> 
> Turnip Price: 620+
> In game name: Mel


Ahhh, I sent a PM a bit ago, but if it’s too late, it’s fine.


----------



## thanat0aster

Krazy Karl said:


> Having the dodo code crashed my internet sorry all! Feel free to use my friend code



Sent a friend request! are you opening for friends?


----------



## InfinityFlames

Krazy Karl said:


> Having the dodo code crashed my internet sorry all! Feel free to use my friend code


sending a request!


----------



## macosta

Krazy Karl said:


> Opened again


are you still acepting people? I would like to sell my turnips.


----------



## Rio_

*edit: *I have a lot of messages to go through so I'm going to close my offer until I can get through everyone who's already messaged!!


----------



## GeneticRepoMan

Hello, my current price is about 557 per turnip. Currently accepting anyone to visit via dodo code please PM me for it!

Feel free to visit! Should be open for a bit.

EDIT: SORRY NO MORE PMs FOR NOW PLEASE! If you already sent one before this, I will honor it of course!


----------



## Ozark

GeneticRepoMan said:


> Hello, my current price is about 557 per turnip. Currently accepting anyone to visit via dodo code: DP9XT
> 
> Feel free to visit! Should be open for a bit, if not try PMing me!


Your dodo code is not working =(


----------



## AndresDaniel1

I have Nook buying turnips for 471each

Accepting NMT as donation
PM for code


----------



## lenayun

GeneticRepoMan said:


> Hello, my current price is about 557 per turnip. Currently accepting anyone to visit via dodo code please PM me for it!
> 
> Feel free to visit! Should be open for a bit.


hey there! may i go and do two trips? ill tip!


----------



## Yuzu

Hi! Anyone have Daisy Mae selling in their town? Happy to tip.
Edit: Thanks everyone!


----------



## lenayun

Yuzu said:


> Hi! Anyone have Daisy Mae selling in their town? Happy to tip.


hi! i do! but she's selling at 105 per turnip..


----------



## Yuzu

lenayun said:


> hi! i do! but she's selling at 105 per turnip..



Honestly that's okay with me haha! Can you PM me with a code when you're free?


----------



## Demaria

Yuzu said:


> Hi! Anyone have Daisy Mae selling in their town? Happy to tip.


She’s selling for 95 at mine if you’re interested


----------



## Yuzu

Demaria said:


> She’s selling for 95 at mine if you’re interested


I'm all set! I appreciate the offer though ^^


----------



## TheSnail

Alright, opening again. 467 here, not as impressive as others' but if ya need a place to sell..

Would appreciate 1 NMT/whatever bells per trip. PM for dodo code.


----------



## Bird_9

Hello snail can i go to your island to sell some trunips please?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



TheSnail said:


> Alright, opening again. 467 here, not as impressive as others' but if ya need a place to sell..
> 
> Would appreciate 1 NMT/whatever bells per trip. PM for dodo code.


Sorry forgot to reply.


----------



## MeeksMeeks

Hey Folks,

I'm new here, but I was told to post since you all would be interested. Turnip Prices here are 637. PM me for the dodo code.


----------



## TheSnail

Bird_9 said:


> Hello snail can i go to your island to sell some trunips please?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot to reply.



PM'd you.


----------



## Jordang60

MeeksMeeks said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm new here, but I was told to post since you all would be interested. Turnip Prices here are 637. PM me for the dodo code.


Pm’d


----------



## macosta

MeeksMeeks said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm new here, but I was told to post since you all would be interested. Turnip Prices here are 637. PM me for the dodo code.


pmed


----------



## Shadownight300

MeeksMeeks said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm new here, but I was told to post since you all would be interested. Turnip Prices here are 637. PM me for the dodo code.


PMed you


----------



## Fmarulz

MeeksMeeks said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm new here, but I was told to post since you all would be interested. Turnip Prices here are 637. PM me for the dodo code.


Me too


----------



## Glitch_Wiz

MeeksMeeks said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm new here, but I was told to post since you all would be interested. Turnip Prices here are 637. PM me for the dodo code.


DM'd


----------



## bubblemilktea

Mine are at 347 which is the most I’ve ever had it at lol.


----------



## MeeksMeeks

Hey folks,

thanks for putting up with me clumsily trying to get you on my island (learning a whole lot from this lol). I'm gonna take a break in an hour after I get everyone in, but I'll try and be on later.


----------



## Paperboy012305

MeeksMeeks said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm new here, but I was told to post since you all would be interested. Turnip Prices here are 637. PM me for the dodo code.


I pm'd you.

I know you're on break, but get back to me when you're not on break.


----------



## Rio_

Gonna re-open for a second round ^^ PM me for code- It may take me a couple hours to respond depending on where you are in the queue, but I will try to get back to everyone before store closing! Will edit this again when I get too swamped with messages! Going much smoother this time!  Currently going between empty and very few!

*TBT Username*: Makoto
*In-game name / Island name*: Rio/Alinguia
*Friend Code*: N/A
*Time zone*: EDT
*Turnip prices*: 584

EDIT: forgot to say, no need for tips but thank you so much to everyone who did last time!!


----------



## Silver_Diamonds

MeeksMeeks said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> thanks for putting up with me clumsily trying to get you on my island (learning a whole lot from this lol). I'm gonna take a break in an hour after I get everyone in, but I'll try and be on later.


No problem! To make this easier, I'd recommend using the website https://turnip.exchange/ It lets you set up rooms people can manually queue into, and keeps everything moving slowly


----------



## Lankea

MeeksMeeks said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> thanks for putting up with me clumsily trying to get you on my island (learning a whole lot from this lol). I'm gonna take a break in an hour after I get everyone in, but I'll try and be on later.





Makoto said:


> Gonna re-open for a second round ^^ PM me for code- It may take me a couple hours to respond depending on where you are in the queue, but I will try to get back to everyone before store closing! Will edit this again when I get too swamped with messages!
> 
> *TBT Username*: Makoto
> *In-game name / Island name*: Rio/Alinguia
> *Friend Code*: N/A
> *Time zone*: EDT
> *Turnip prices*: 584


dmed!


----------



## UZ1

Makoto said:


> Gonna re-open for a second round ^^ PM me for code- It may take me a couple hours to respond depending on where you are in the queue, but I will try to get back to everyone before store closing! Will edit this again when I get too swamped with messages!
> 
> *TBT Username*: Makoto
> *In-game name / Island name*: Rio/Alinguia
> *Friend Code*: N/A
> *Time zone*: EDT
> *Turnip prices*: 584
> 
> EDIT: forgot to say, no need for tips but thank you so much to everyone who did last time!!


I dmd you!


----------



## MeeksMeeks

Silver_Diamonds said:


> No problem! To make this easier, I'd recommend using the website https://turnip.exchange/ It lets you set up rooms people can manually queue into, and keeps everything moving slowly



Thanks! I'll definitely try using that


----------



## alrodrigu

Makoto said:


> Gonna re-open for a second round ^^ PM me for code- It may take me a couple hours to respond depending on where you are in the queue, but I will try to get back to everyone before store closing! Will edit this again when I get too swamped with messages!
> 
> *TBT Username*: Makoto
> *In-game name / Island name*: Rio/Alinguia
> *Friend Code*: N/A
> *Time zone*: EDT
> *Turnip prices*: 584
> 
> EDIT: forgot to say, no need for tips but thank you so much to everyone who did last time!!


I think I Pm'ed you


----------



## TheSnail

Silver_Diamonds said:


> No problem! To make this easier, I'd recommend using the website https://turnip.exchange/ It lets you set up rooms people can manually queue into, and keeps everything moving slowly


Sweet. May host again later but using this.. it was chaos earlier


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Demaria said:


> She’s selling for 95 at mine if you’re interested


If this is still available, I'm interested please and thank you.


----------



## GeneticRepoMan

Hello, I am opening my gates again for a little while. I am going to use that turnip manager. PM me if interested!

Host name: Rick (in the hotdog suit). Tips are appreciated but not necessary! I'm going to keep the limit short because I had a lot of issues with crashing earlier.

EDIT: Price would be helpful huh. Mine are 557 today.
SECOND EDIT: Alright gang, sorry but I'm closing up shop for the day. Thank you all for stopping by! If you're currently in my queue manager you're still good of course, just no new customers going forward please!


----------



## BmanWhoLaughs

GeneticRepoMan said:


> Hello, I am opening my gates again for a little while. I am going to use that turnip manager. PM me if interested!
> 
> Host name: Rick (in the hotdog suit). Tips are appreciated but not necessary! I'm going to keep the limit short because I had a lot of issues with crashing earlier.
> 
> EDIT: Price would be helpful huh. Mine are 557 today.


still open?


----------



## steeze

GeneticRepoMan said:


> Hello, I am opening my gates again for a little while. I am going to use that turnip manager. PM me if interested!
> 
> Host name: Rick (in the hotdog suit). Tips are appreciated but not necessary! I'm going to keep the limit short because I had a lot of issues with crashing earlier.
> 
> EDIT: Price would be helpful huh. Mine are 557 today.


dm'd


----------



## AndresDaniel1

Turnips are 471 each!
Make up to 1.88mil with full storage

NMT as entry fee
PM for dodo code


----------



## brimill

GeneticRepoMan said:


> Hello, I am opening my gates again for a little while. I am going to use that turnip manager. PM me if interested!
> 
> Host name: Rick (in the hotdog suit). Tips are appreciated but not necessary! I'm going to keep the limit short because I had a lot of issues with crashing earlier.
> 
> EDIT: Price would be helpful huh. Mine are 557 today.


Are you still open?


----------



## Cuterput

192 and in a southern hemisphere.
DoDoCode is: 3PKCB

Don't need to message me. Can come as many times as you like.


----------



## goodguyane

*Goodguyane*:
*Poop island*:

*Pacific Standard *:
* Turnip Price: 472*:
*accepting 2 NMT*


I will be accepting 2 people at a time, accepting 2 NMT
Please bring a ladder and pole vault, you will need it to get to my 
store.

please message me for a dodo code so you can access nook


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I have turnips at 564.. join the queue on the airport thread if u want


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

-


----------



## ZOMGbiePill

*TBT Username*: ZOMGbiePill
*In-game name / Island name*: Zahia / Ozone
*Daisy Mae prices*: 92 Bells

I’ll be open for about 20-40 mins if anyone is interested. This will be done in groups of 2. PM me for dodo code if interested.


----------



## Xen0

Turnip price 339
Anything except bells is appreciated.






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				




Closed until more interest


----------



## lenayun

anyone with daisy mae on her island?


----------



## Itzal

My price is currently at 336 if anyone's interested, Ill be open for a few hours.
Tips not needed at all but everything's appreciated.
DM me if interested.


----------



## MayorRebecca

Turnips selling at 464 right now on my island. Tips greatly appreciated but not required. DM if interested and I'll send you the turnip exchange link. If anyone has Daisy I'd be interested in doing a few runs together. Thanks


----------



## Reineke

Turnip prices are at 319 this morning. DM me if you want to visit. Kicks is here too! Tips aren't necessary.


----------



## kaitiekins141

*TBT Username*: kaitiekins141
*In-game name / Island name*: Kaitlyn / Eventide
*Time zone*: PST
*Turnip prices*: selling price is 142

no tips needed!! but i won’t turn down white mums or blue/purple hybrids! pm me for dodo


----------



## Pena7791

Turnips are selling for 386 this afternoon... No tips needed but mums, cosmos, lilies and pansies appreciated. Pm for code.


----------



## Jou

turnips in my alt town are at 502! dm me for a code c:

still open, use this!:






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## Rhythrin

Turnips are at 545! Please go to this site to queue up~ ♥ 





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## droqen

edit: closed for now!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

The twins are buying turnips for 511,https://turnip.exchange/island/536e4df0
Thank you so much


----------



## masheddoq

turnips at 515! tips appreciated but not required  
dm me!


----------



## Pena7791

Closed


Pena7791 said:


> Turnips are selling for 386 this afternoon... No tips needed but mums, cosmos, lilies and pansies appreciated. Pm for code.


Closed


----------



## strawbee

[Closed] The lil nooks are buying turnips on my island for 368 bells each, if you're interested in coming to sell! A gift or a tip would be appreciated but not necessary  PM me for the dodo code!


----------



## masheddoq

made a turnip.exchage! i’m at 515 rn if you wanna swing by! https://turnip.exchange/island/bd12b6f9


----------



## raegantum

masheddoq said:


> made a turnip.exchage! i’m at 515 rn if you wanna swing by! https://turnip.exchange/island/bd12b6f9


Still open?


----------



## masheddoq

raegantum said:


> Still open?


it spoiled, new one is https://turnip.exchange/island/d4334a5d


----------



## Catalyst_Cat

masheddoq said:


> it spoiled, new one is https://turnip.exchange/island/d4334a5d


Can I still hop in? It seems the link has spoiled while I was waiting. Sorry.


----------



## makolele12

Hi everyone,

turnips at 510 in my island. I will be opening for some hours.  I only ask you for one of the following as tip 

30k bells
5 hybrids (any kind)
2 Gold Nuggets
I'll be letting only 3 people at once so we avoid connectivity issues.
Here you can join the waiting list!! https://turnip.exchange/island/aa04a849


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

makolele12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> turnips at 510 in my island. I will be opening for some hours.  I only ask you for one of the following as tip
> 
> 30k bells
> 5 hybrids (any kind)
> 2 Gold Nuggets
> I'll be letting only 3 people at once so we avoid connectivity issues.
> Here you can join the waiting list!! https://turnip.exchange/island/aa04a849


I'd love to come!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



HarmoniousMelody said:


> I'd love to come!





HarmoniousMelody said:


> I'd love to come! -
> NVM saw link lol


----------



## makolele12

HarmoniousMelody said:


> I'd love to come!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020


well no one's in the queue now!!  feel free to join


----------



## noonpuppy

(Close) Hi, my boyfriend cranny shop (on the left of island) is buying at 424/ turnip, 
and I’m taking care of the island now because he’s working.

Click here for queuing >> https://turnip.exchange/island/31a8d551 

No entry fees but IGB or NMT or Trading feedback will be much appreciated : D Cheers!
** please leave at the airport so other people don’t have to reset at the gate. Thanks


----------



## analytic

turnips are at *259 bells* in fairy cove!
nook's cranny is to the left of resident services. please follow the path/dont run, i have a lot of flowers around!

no entry fee, but tips in igb/nmt are appreciated!<3

*pm for dodo code!*


----------



## Keen

Nooklings are buying turnips for 282, dm for dodo


----------



## Wootiecat

The twins are buying turnips for 540.  I'll be around for a little while if anyone would like to come.  Send me a pm  with your island name and character and I'll send the code.  I'd appreciate it if of course if you avoided running and leave the flowers alone.  Nooks is straight up from the airport.  I'm not asking for anything but a tip if you want to leave it.  EDIT*QUEUE is full for now.  I'll reopen again later today. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Pulpo

Selling turnips for 545 bells in my town, join my queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/9b0ee4af


----------



## Bosmer

Pulpo said:


> Selling turnips for 545 bells in my town, join my queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/9b0ee4af


Hi there! looks like the link has spoiled? I'd like to come by please.


----------



## L3on93

Hi guys im hosting my island
Nook pays 579 bells for turnips
Entry fee: 2 NMT





__





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				




Live now


----------



## Pulpo

Selling turnips for 545 here: https://turnip.exchange/island/cef09787

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Selling turnips for 545 here: https://turnip.exchange/island/cef09787


----------



## Oldtimer

@Pulpo , your entry price is a little steep when coupled with the attitude. I’m happy to pay but when people act like you are, I’ll take a hard pass and sell at a lower price.


----------



## Mavis429

I’m looking for roses please and hybrid flowers. Willing to trade anything you’ll need (rusted parts bells nmt anything except gold nuggets. If you want gold nuggets I would like a lot of roses or hybrid flowers)
Thank you!!


----------



## akarley

Mavis429 said:


> I’m looking for roses please and hybrid flowers. Willing to trade anything you’ll need (rusted parts bells nmt anything except gold nuggets. If you want gold nuggets I would like a lot of roses or hybrid flowers)
> Thank you!!


How rusted parts for rose?


----------



## Chevelle

(Temporarily closed) Timmy and Tommy buying turnips for 514! Join my queue on the turnip exchange, link at the bottom. I’m asking for NMT please! Or any item or DIY for an item off my wishlist.

Wishlist: 





__





						Stuff by chevelle | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Stuff, a list by chevelle containing 97 items




					villagerdb.com
				




Turnip Exchange:






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## Pulpo

Oldtimer said:


> @Pulpo , your entry price is a little steep when coupled with the attitude. I’m happy to pay but when people act like you are, I’ll take a hard pass and sell at a lower price.


I can only but apologise in this case. DM me, and you can come for free.


----------



## maxii

turnips are currently at 581. join queue! tips aren't required but much appreciated! https://turnip.exchange/island/ffd9130a


----------



## ProfessorMiku

Mine are at 497, if anyone wants to sell (please bring 1 NMT as tip) let me know via PM!


----------



## Original Cyn

maxii said:


> turnips are currently at 581. join queue! tips aren't required but much appreciated! https://turnip.exchange/island/ffd9130a


May I visit?


----------



## maxii

Original Cyn said:


> May I visit?


yes just join the queue from the link in the original post


----------



## meo

Spoiler



My turnip price is currently 540.
Tips are not required but appreciated if you would like to (i dont really use nmt so igb or hybrids are pref).



Status: Taking a break to go run an errand, I'll be back later ty!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution

Turnips at 342 bells in my town 
Please consider leaving a tip in bells or 1 NMT ticket at the airport! 
Get the dodo here!


----------



## Chevelle

[Closed]
Thank you so much everyone for helping me help my mom!

Looks like it’s back up! 

Edit: so so sorry everyone looks like there was some sort of interruption and it crashed I’ll get it up and going ASAP so sorry for the inconvenience!!!

Turnip prices are 610!! I’m posting this actually for my mother. Her nook’s cranny is buying turnips for 610! She is pretty new to animal crossing so I’m hoping to really help her out with NMT and/or Bells please and thank you! I set up a turnip exchange for her island click the link below and join the queue!






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## Starfy

Chevelle said:


> Turnip prices are 610!! I’m posting this actually for my mother. Her nook’s cranny is buying turnips for 610! She is pretty new to animal crossing so I’m hoping to really help her out with NMT and/or Bells please and thank you! I set up a turnip exchange for her island click the link below and join the queue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange


I would love to come by but I might have to make multiple visits, It's completely alright if not.


----------



## amyahh

Chevelle said:


> Turnip prices are 610!! I’m posting this actually for my mother. Her nook’s cranny is buying turnips for 610! She is pretty new to animal crossing so I’m hoping to really help her out with NMT and/or Bells please and thank you! I set up a turnip exchange for her island click the link below and join the queue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange


ahhh I will definitely leave your mom a nice tip ! currently waiting in queue


----------



## Chevelle

amyahh said:


> ahhh I will definitely leave your mom a nice tip ! currently waiting in queue


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mszcrystal

turnips at 596, 1 nmt per entry





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## huyitsrichard

Nook's Cranny is currently buying turnips  for 453. my shop closes in 40 minutes if anyone needs to sell. Dodo Code: BBQJV


----------



## savvistyles

Mszcrystal said:


> turnips at 596, 1 nmt per entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange


would love to come by!


----------



## Mszcrystal

savvistyles said:


> would love to come by!


 sorry it closed at 10!


----------



## savvistyles

maxii said:


> turnips are currently at 581. join queue! tips aren't required but much appreciated! https://turnip.exchange/island/ffd9130a


Will you still be accepting anyone?


----------



## InventorMari

My turnip prices are 533 bells atm. No entry fee, though tips in all forms are appreciated.

To automate it, I've put up a turnip.exchange listing. Come, see, conquer, sell!


----------



## savvistyles

InventorMari said:


> My turnip prices are 533 bells atm. No entry fee, though tips in all forms are appreciated.
> 
> To automate it, I've put up a turnip.exchange listing. Come, see, conquer, sell!


Oh it just kicked me out


----------



## Katy88

Bells are 366 on my island, no tips required but if you want to plant a flower or two they're always appreciated!

Feel free to shop at Nook's, and Able's when it opens.






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## Muna

[Closed]
Turnip price: 420
No fee required. Only 1 hour left.
Looking for brick Lighthouse if someone would like to trade with me later.






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## savvistyles

Muna said:


> Turnip price: 420
> No fee required. Only 1 hour left.
> Looking for brick Lighthouse if someone would like to trade with me later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange



Could I swing by after I finish trading!!
I have over 400 turnips I need to get rid of


----------



## asyasy

Muna said:


> Turnip price: 420
> No fee required. Only 1 hour left.
> Looking for brick Lighthouse if someone would like to trade with me later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange


I'll come over in 5 mins! My island is called Sunnyvale.


----------



## Jellymae

Muna said:


> Turnip price: 420
> No fee required. Only 1 hour left.
> Looking for brick Lighthouse if someone would like to trade with me later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange


May I come over? Unfortunately I don't have that lighthouse though.


----------



## Muna

It's open for everyone! 17 minutes left until price change.


----------



## Its_Lils

current price 477, no visiting fee  
only an hour left though! 





__





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## Mari_AC

Anyone with a decent price? Mine completely crashed.


----------



## trickyfox

*My turnips are 614 bells. FREE.*
Anyone is free to come, but keep in mind it might be chaotic.
1h left.
code is NL7V6
LEAVE USING AIRPORT

*Edit: store closed.*


----------



## Jared:3

trickyfox said:


> *My turnips are 614 bells. FREE.*
> Anyone is free to come, but keep in mind it might be chaotic.
> 1h left.
> code is NL7V6
> LEAVE USING AIRPORT


Hi are you still open?


----------



## trickyfox

Jared:3 said:


> Hi are you still open?


Yes! For the next 30min


----------



## Jared:3

trickyfox said:


> Yes! For the next 30min


Ok thanks so much for doing this, of course I'll leave a tip!


----------



## trickyfox

Jared:3 said:


> Ok thanks so much for doing this, of course I'll leave a tip!


Dw it’s not needed!


----------



## Jared:3

trickyfox said:


> Dw it’s not needed!


Is it possible to make another trip?


----------



## trickyfox

Jared:3 said:


> Is it possible to make another trip?


Yes feel free to !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

*My turnips are 614 bells. FREE.*
Anyone is free to come, but keep in mind it might be chaotic.
1h left.
code is KN0XF
LEAVE USING AIRPORT

*Store's closed now. Sorry!*


----------



## Pao90

trickyfox said:


> Yes feel free to !
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> *My turnips are 614 bells. FREE.*
> Anyone is free to come, but keep in mind it might be chaotic.
> 1h left.
> code is KN0XF
> LEAVE USING AIRPORT


You’re a star mate ! Just been over thanks


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Is it too late for me to visit?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Just popped in ^.^

Thank you!


----------



## trickyfox

LittleMissPanda said:


> Is it too late for me to visit?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> Just popped in ^.^
> 
> Thank you!


It’s open for the next half hour!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

That was me who left just now hee hee!


----------



## asyasy

trickyfox said:


> Yes feel free to !
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> *My turnips are 614 bells. FREE.*
> Anyone is free to come, but keep in mind it might be chaotic.
> 1h left.
> code is KN0XF
> LEAVE USING AIRPORT


Is it still open?

Ok just got in! Thank you!


----------



## awesomeelle2001

trickyfox said:


> It’s open for the next half hour!


Are you still open? Algood if I missed it sorry


----------



## Bentore

That was me in the nook inc. outfit. You really saved me, my island is terrible for selling turnips


----------



## trickyfox

awesomeelle2001 said:


> Are you still open? Algood if I missed it sorry


Store just closed! Sorry if you didnt make it : (


----------



## Sraktai

trickyfox said:


> *My turnips are 614 bells. FREE.*
> Anyone is free to come, but keep in mind it might be chaotic.
> 1h left.
> code is NL7V6
> LEAVE USING AIRPORT
> 
> *Edit: store closed.
> Edit: actually my bad, thought store closes only at 10. I’ll repost a code for one more hour. lol *



Still OK if I swing by?


----------



## trickyfox

Sraktai said:


> Still OK if I swing by?


It already hit 10pm here around 10min ago. Sorry about it!


----------



## Sraktai

trickyfox said:


> It already hit 10pm here around 10min ago. Sorry about it!



No prob! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Ruban

My turnip price is 510 today! Here is the turnip.exchange link to get to my island:
https://turnip.exchange/island/702a76c4


----------



## haillzzz

Anyone selling for a good price?


----------



## cyncopation

My price is 273 today if anyone is interested. Not much but hey Sahara is here too ^^
Here's the turnip exchange queue


----------



## morganel

Nook bois are buying turnips for 576 per! Come on down, rules are in the post. Prices will change at 12 PM MT.






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## Hikari

My turnips are selling for 566 bells! Here's the link:





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## Lilybells

Sorry, I keep getting communication errors so I have to close for now.


----------



## unravel

Lilybells said:


> The twins are are buying turnips for 595 bells today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NMT or IGB tips are appreciated but not required!
> 
> Feel free to shop! (Kicks is in town)
> 
> Please leave through the airport.


What time is in ur town?


----------



## Lilybells

unravel said:


> What time is in ur town?



9:55 AM


----------



## unravel

Okay thanks imma grind 


Lilybells said:


> 9:55 AM




	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

2 more batch and im done


----------



## wheeljackfan16

Turnips are 497 bells right now. https://turnip.exchange/island/d79edbf4

Edit: Now Closed


----------



## Lilybells

unravel said:


> Okay thanks imma grind
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> 2 more batch and im done



 sorry, I keep getting communication errors so I have to close for now.  Might be back later


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lilybells said:


> Sorry, I keep getting communication errors so I have to close for now.


Hey there, let me know when you're back. I got a few turnips to sell still.


----------



## unravel

Lilybells said:


> sorry, I keep getting communication errors so I have to close for now.  Might be back later


I got kicked for first as i about to to go second wave then i go there second time communication error i rhink someone has bad net


----------



## SnowyWolf

Hi guys, Nooks is buying for 558. Tips in NMT, bells or furniture recipes are greatly appreciated! Kindly queue up here: https://turnip.exchange/island/65d61513


----------



## micchan

Currently 226 on my island






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## unluckiestclover

SnowyWolf said:


> Hi guys, Nooks is buying for 558. Tips in NMT, bells or furniture recipes are greatly appreciated! Kindly queue up here: https://turnip.exchange/island/65d61513


I can tip in NMT


----------



## Airysuit

Nvm, store is closed


----------



## Keion

Does anybody currently have Daisy Mae in their town??


----------



## waren54321

Turnip prices going for 422 bells in my town. Anyone can come, no entry fee.

Closed! Thanks everyone for coming.


----------



## tacoinvader

Turnip prices are 126 where I am! Feel free to reach out if anyone wants to come over. C:


----------



## Zaxelzero

waren54321 said:


> Turnip prices going for 422 bells in my town. Anyone can come, no entry fee.
> 
> Dodo code: GCMW4


Are you still open?


----------



## SnowyWolf

Closed!


----------



## Sudsofsplash

*TBT Username*: sudsofsplash
*In-game name / Island name*: Name Suds, Island Splash
*Friend Code*: SW-5810-8697-2597
*Time zone*: PST (But I am currently TTing so its April 22nd and at the time of this post 8:57am on my island)
*Turnip prices*: 435

* PM for Dodo Code*


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Hi friends! My turnips are selling for 426 Bells! Nook's will be open for another 2 hours. If you're trying to sell, please use this link: https://turnip.exchange/island/3caf0e85

Tips aren't required, but I would appreciate some Bells or anything cool you might have. I'm missing oranges and pears, as well as mums and cosmos. I'm also looking for shell-themed items and blue hybrids


----------



## JKDOS

187 for Saturday AM.


----------



## FlooferWoofer

Looking for a decent price because mine is a lofty 70 per turnip. Anyone have a decent price? I'll take anything over 200.
And I'm willing to tip if you take money.


----------



## Ozzie

83 here and am looking for better prices as well  will tip some bells of course

(also interested in red tulips if you/shop has some)


----------



## FlooferWoofer

CrazedTroll said:


> Yep


I'm coming as soon as I can xD Ima tip you a bag.


----------



## JKDOS

FlooferWoofer said:


> I'm coming as soon as I can xD Ima tip you a bag.


 That's from March 25


----------



## jamiesuelove

My Nooks are buying for 167 bells, if anyone is interested please PM me. Tips are appreciated!


----------



## JKDOS

181 Saturday PM


----------



## FlooferWoofer

JKDOS said:


> 181 Saturday PM


Everyone in my chat on FB is like 80 or less. Can I sell them there so I don't take a loss? I'll drop you a bag full.


----------



## Mavis429

My island buying turnips for 201 pm me if interested


----------



## seeds

Mine are 145 if anyone’s interested


----------



## Khris

Does anybody have Daisy Mae?


----------



## Danirratic

If anyone is available to allow me to sell, I'd truly appreciate it. I bought at 107 and the nooks are down to 30 on my island. Please PM with with dodo code if you are willing to allow me in! Thank you! 

- Echo [Islander]
- Utopia [Island Name]
-  SW-6955-8590-2501 [FC]


----------



## FlooferWoofer

Still in need of somewhere to sell my turnips so I don't lose money on them. Will take anything over 100. Thanks


----------



## Cttn1294

Nooks buying 474 bells!!

Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!

Fees:
- 2 NMTs
OR
- DIYs:
> Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> Bamboo Shelf DIY
> Bamboo Sphere DIY
> Bamboo Stool DIY

> Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> Bonsai Shelf DIY
> Pine Bonsai Tree DIY

> Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> Large Star Fragments

> Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> Ironwood DIYs
> Iron Doorplates DIY
> Terrarium DIY
> Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> Starry Wall DIY


----------



## Rosch

Cttn1294 said:


> Nooks buying 474 bells!!
> 
> Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!
> 
> Fees:
> - 2 NMTs
> OR
> - DIYs:
> > Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> > Bamboo Shelf DIY
> > Bamboo Sphere DIY
> > Bamboo Stool DIY
> 
> > Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> > Bonsai Shelf DIY
> > Pine Bonsai Tree DIY
> 
> > Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> > Large Star Fragments
> 
> > Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> > Ironwood DIYs
> > Iron Doorplates DIY
> > Terrarium DIY
> > Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> > Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> > Starry Wall DIY



Can I visit please? Will give 2 NMT.


----------



## FlooferWoofer

Cttn1294 said:


> Nooks buying 474 bells!!
> 
> Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!
> 
> Fees:
> - 2 NMTs
> OR
> - DIYs:
> > Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> > Bamboo Shelf DIY
> > Bamboo Sphere DIY
> > Bamboo Stool DIY
> 
> > Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> > Bonsai Shelf DIY
> > Pine Bonsai Tree DIY
> 
> > Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> > Large Star Fragments
> 
> > Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> > Ironwood DIYs
> > Iron Doorplates DIY
> > Terrarium DIY
> > Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> > Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> > Starry Wall DIY



Hi yes please.

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## lumineerin

Cttn1294 said:


> Nooks buying 474 bells!!
> 
> Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!
> 
> Fees:
> - 2 NMTs
> OR
> - DIYs:
> > Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> > Bamboo Shelf DIY
> > Bamboo Sphere DIY
> > Bamboo Stool DIY
> 
> > Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> > Bonsai Shelf DIY
> > Pine Bonsai Tree DIY
> 
> > Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> > Large Star Fragments
> 
> > Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> > Ironwood DIYs
> > Iron Doorplates DIY
> > Terrarium DIY
> > Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> > Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> > Starry Wall DIY


I'd also like to visit! Thank you!!


----------



## Danirratic

Cttn1294 said:


> Nooks buying 474 bells!!
> 
> Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!
> 
> Fees:
> - 2 NMTs
> OR
> - DIYs:
> > Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> > Bamboo Shelf DIY
> > Bamboo Sphere DIY
> > Bamboo Stool DIY
> 
> > Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> > Bonsai Shelf DIY
> > Pine Bonsai Tree DIY
> 
> > Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> > Large Star Fragments
> 
> > Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> > Ironwood DIYs
> > Iron Doorplates DIY
> > Terrarium DIY
> > Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> > Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> > Starry Wall DIY



I can offer 2 NMT as well for an invite! Thank you!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Cttn1294 said:


> Nooks buying 474 bells!!
> 
> Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!
> 
> Fees:
> - 2 NMTs
> OR
> - DIYs:
> > Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> > Bamboo Shelf DIY
> > Bamboo Sphere DIY
> > Bamboo Stool DIY
> 
> > Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> > Bonsai Shelf DIY
> > Pine Bonsai Tree DIY
> 
> > Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> > Large Star Fragments
> 
> > Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> > Ironwood DIYs
> > Iron Doorplates DIY
> > Terrarium DIY
> > Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> > Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> > Starry Wall DIY




Hiya ill being 2nmts thanks


----------



## goldenfloor8

Cttn1294 said:


> Nooks buying 474 bells!!
> 
> Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!
> 
> Fees:
> - 2 NMTs
> OR
> - DIYs:
> > Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> > Bamboo Shelf DIY
> > Bamboo Sphere DIY
> > Bamboo Stool DIY
> 
> > Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> > Bonsai Shelf DIY
> > Pine Bonsai Tree DIY
> 
> > Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> > Large Star Fragments
> 
> > Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> > Ironwood DIYs
> > Iron Doorplates DIY
> > Terrarium DIY
> > Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> > Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> > Starry Wall DIY


gotta dump some, will pay 2nmt


----------



## SeaSerpent

Cttn1294 said:


> Nooks buying 474 bells!!
> 
> Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!
> 
> Fees:
> - 2 NMTs
> OR
> - DIYs:
> > Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> > Bamboo Shelf DIY
> > Bamboo Sphere DIY
> > Bamboo Stool DIY
> 
> > Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> > Bonsai Shelf DIY
> > Pine Bonsai Tree DIY
> 
> > Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> > Large Star Fragments
> 
> > Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> > Ironwood DIYs
> > Iron Doorplates DIY
> > Terrarium DIY
> > Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> > Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> > Starry Wall DIY




Hi! May I visit? I have 2nmt I can offer.


----------



## BalloonFight

Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)

Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.

OR

Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.

Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.


----------



## SeaSerpent

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.



May I visit you, actually? I already have the 2nmt. I don't want to overload the other person haha.


----------



## Rosch

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.



Can I visit, please? I'll bring 2NMT.


----------



## goldenfloor8

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.



id like to get in on this pls


----------



## SeraphicOrder

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.



Can i come and sell some turnips pls ty


----------



## Miele

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.


Hi. I’m interested in going. Will pay the 2 NMT


----------



## Danirratic

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.




I can offer 2 NMt for an invite please!


----------



## DarkRose407

Cttn1294 said:


> Nooks buying 474 bells!!
> 
> Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!
> 
> Fees:
> - 2 NMTs
> OR
> - DIYs:
> > Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> > Bamboo Shelf DIY
> > Bamboo Sphere DIY
> > Bamboo Stool DIY
> 
> > Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> > Bonsai Shelf DIY
> > Pine Bonsai Tree DIY
> 
> > Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> > Large Star Fragments
> 
> > Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> > Ironwood DIYs
> > Iron Doorplates DIY
> > Terrarium DIY
> > Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> > Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> > Starry Wall DIY


I can give you the two tickets, I hope the offer still stands


----------



## BalloonFight

Will be getting to everyone who has posted so far! TBT loading slowly for me, so sorry for delays. I have a couple of people doing multiple trips right now as well.


----------



## shabbydontleave

Cttn1294 said:


> Nooks buying 474 bells!!
> 
> Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!
> 
> Fees:
> - 2 NMTs
> OR
> - DIYs:
> > Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> > Bamboo Shelf DIY
> > Bamboo Sphere DIY
> > Bamboo Stool DIY
> 
> > Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> > Bonsai Shelf DIY
> > Pine Bonsai Tree DIY
> 
> > Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> > Large Star Fragments
> 
> > Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> > Ironwood DIYs
> > Iron Doorplates DIY
> > Terrarium DIY
> > Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> > Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> > Starry Wall DIY



Hi, can I still visit? I can give you 2 NMTs.


----------



## icewin

Cttn1294 said:


> Nooks buying 474 bells!!
> 
> Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!
> 
> Fees:
> - 2 NMTs
> OR
> - DIYs:
> > Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> > Bamboo Shelf DIY
> > Bamboo Sphere DIY
> > Bamboo Stool DIY
> 
> > Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> > Bonsai Shelf DIY
> > Pine Bonsai Tree DIY
> 
> > Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> > Large Star Fragments
> 
> > Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> > Ironwood DIYs
> > Iron Doorplates DIY
> > Terrarium DIY
> > Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> > Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> > Starry Wall DIY




I have 2 NMT can I visit


----------



## happyinchworm

Hello!  I am looking to sell my turnips-- had a busy week and almost forgot! I can either donate 99K IGB or NMTs. I will only need to make one trip as well!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.


Hello! If you are still open, I'd love to come. I can leave 2 NMT.


----------



## icewin

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.




I have 2 NMT love to come


----------



## AshdewCrossing

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.


If you're still open I'd like to come too!


----------



## Daz

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.


may i please pop over if you're still open? can tip NMTs


----------



## awkwardturtle

I would love to come over ! I have nook tix


BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.


----------



## shfq

Hii! 


BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.



Hii would like a 2 trip! Will bring the tip!


----------



## BalloonFight

I'm letting some multiple trippers finish. Will be eating dinner soon and continuing. Will at least get people who have posted previous to this post of mine. Thanks everyone so far!


----------



## ljander

BalloonFight said:


> I'm letting some multiple trippers finish. Will be eating dinner soon and continuing. Will at least get people who have posted previous to this post of mine. Thanks everyone so far!



If you decide to let more people in please let me know, I'm interested in making one trip for 2 tickets!


----------



## madisonash9958

BalloonFight said:


> I'm letting some multiple trippers finish. Will be eating dinner soon and continuing. Will at least get people who have posted previous to this post of mine. Thanks everyone so far!


Are you still available? I can pay 2NMT if so.


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

BalloonFight said:


> I'm letting some multiple trippers finish. Will be eating dinner soon and continuing. Will at least get people who have posted previous to this post of mine. Thanks everyone so far!


Still open? I'd love to come


----------



## jamiesuelove

BalloonFight said:


> I'm letting some multiple trippers finish. Will be eating dinner soon and continuing. Will at least get people who have posted previous to this post of mine. Thanks everyone so far!


If you are still doing it I would love to come over!


----------



## Ranakar1920

Would love to swing by for one trip if you're still available. Thanks!


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Does anyone have Daisy Mae? I have good prices right now on my island so I don't want to TT


----------



## Apo

BalloonFight said:


> I'm letting some multiple trippers finish. Will be eating dinner soon and continuing. Will at least get people who have posted previous to this post of mine. Thanks everyone so far!


I don't know if you're still around or if nookligs is still open, but I'd love to come


----------



## BalloonFight

Unfortunately I'm closed now for the night, but I'll definitely let the thread know the next time I have a juicy price.


----------



## Deligrace

I want to sell my turnips! Who has good prices!


----------



## chawwee

Daisy is selling for 90 bells on my island right now! DM and I'll send you the code  No tips required but if you have an extra garden bench DIY or flower wheelbarrow thing I'd be very grateful!


----------



## Fatbabyx

I have daisy selling at 97bells for another two hours


----------



## shirocha

Daisy selling for 92 bells! https://turnip.exchange/island/3fca554d


----------



## shasha

Daisy is selling turnips at 92 bells today! PM me  if you want to come, tips are not required but if you want to leave a spare diy/some bells please feel free


----------



## moonolotl

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.


If you're still open could i please visit?
edit: my bad, i didnt check the time posted


----------



## carltho

Anyone have prices above 120?


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

Daisy is on Morioh selling turnips for 95 bells! If you want to queue to buy, feel free to use this link: 





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				



Tips are appreciated but never necessary. I may be AFK so if you do drop off tips, you can drop them near the entrance!


----------



## Cory

Daisy Mae is selling turnips for 91 bells
https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/daisy-mae-selling-turnips-for-91-bells.512705/
I'll be there until 10 (an hour and a half) or so


----------



## twilightmercy

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.


May i visit?


----------



## buddahwoman

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.



hi I'd like to come if you're still open!


----------



## EvilBillMurray

BalloonFight said:


> Nooklings buying at 544 bells right now. I will be allowing multiple rounds and will only be taking 2 people at a time. (I hate having to wait through 6 people entering the island at once, as I'm sure everyone does.)
> 
> Entry Fee: 2 NMT for first trip. 1 NMT per additional trips.
> 
> OR
> 
> Angled Sign Post DIY   <--- I really need this so I can start hosting big catalog sessions for others.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to come, and I will PM people the Dodo.  Not sure how long I'll be going.



I'd like to come by if you're still open


----------



## moonolotl

guy selling for 544 stopped quite a while ago guys!!


----------



## Jesusrey91

moonrose said:


> guy selling for 544 stopped quite a while ago guys!!



Wait, I misunderstood your message


----------



## Jaebeommie

Daisy Mae is selling turnips for 91! 1 NMT to come buy from her. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## electtric_kat

Daisy mae selling for 93 today.
Let me know if you want to stop by and buy some.


----------



## Fantaz

electtric_kat said:


> Daisy mae selling for 93 today.
> Let me know if you want to stop by and buy some.


Hey! Still open?


----------



## koolboy689

Edit- Sorry Daisy is no longer selling.


----------



## shasha

koolboy689 said:


> Daisy Mae selling for 92 today. Let me know if you want to come no entry free required, tips welcome.


Is she still selling?


----------



## Heycharlie3

I have daisy mae in town for 93 per turnip: my turnip code is fd94920f

Avery is building a pile of zen cushions also if anyone wants that


----------



## woodlandmermaid

Daisy Mae is selling turnips for 95 for the next hour! Let me know if you would like to visit! (CLOSED NOW)


----------



## biibii

looking to sell turnips at a high price, will tip 250k per trip (I need 2)


----------



## FreyaFreyr

can I come?


----------



## macosta

MeeksMeeks said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> thanks for putting up with me clumsily trying to get you on my island (learning a whole lot from this lol). I'm gonna take a break in an hour after I get everyone in, but I'll try and be on later.


hi meeks, I would love to visit to sell some of my turnips later on when you get on. Thanks!


----------



## GokuonAcid

Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


----------



## Jumania

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep



Can I come?


----------



## Stacyfaith

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep



I would like to come! Can bring 1 NMT!


----------



## marumaru

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


Hi can I visit? I can bring NMT


----------



## GokuonAcid

Just dm your in game name and I will dm you the code place the nook miles ticket down right before you walk onto the island n go sell


----------



## Jumania

deleted


----------



## Deanbean

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep





Jumania said:


> Can I come?


May I come? I sent you a PM as well


----------



## awkwardturtle

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


would love to join if possible!


----------



## Leeloo55

Cory said:


> Daisy Mae is selling turnips for 91 bells
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/daisy-mae-selling-turnips-for-91-bells.512705/
> I'll be there until 10 (an hour and a half) or so





GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep



Please, could I come too? I have the NMT ready now.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Arabelle

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


Could i come over please? I'll bring nmt :3


----------



## MrPolarBear

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


I would love to stop by with a NMT.


----------



## GokuonAcid

I'm trying to do 2 people at a time so please leave right after selling there's a lot of people who want in


----------



## Tsunade

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


Can i visit?  I bring NMT


----------



## jessicat_197

I'd like to be added to the queue if ur still accepting ppl pls c:


----------



## koolboy689

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


May I visit your island?


----------



## GokuonAcid

Ok no more messages atm please this site is moving really slow for me and I have lots of people who have been waiting.


----------



## koolboy689

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden svhovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


----------



## Miele

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


Could I visit?


----------



## SnowyWolf

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


 Hi may I visit? Will tip NMT


----------



## Aubrey895

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


Can I come please?


----------



## cyncopation

I'd love to visit as well


----------



## Ichigo.

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep



I'd like to come if you're still doing this! I'm free the rest of the evening (PST). Will bring NMT.


----------



## noodle'ssoup

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep



Hey! I'd love to come, I've got 4 inventories worth of turnips I wanna sell and can give you nmt for each visit


----------



## biskwest

Hi! I would like to come. I have 4 NMT for 4 runs if your still open


----------



## BossMK

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


Hello, (I'm new to doing this) I have a couple of NMT (I think that means nook miles ticket) that I'll drop on entry if you're willing to let me sell!


----------



## Crash

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


If you're still taking people, I can bring a NMT for you c:


----------



## MayorMacy

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


If there's room left, I would love to come too.


----------



## EMLY

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep



probably gonna be super busy but if you have time I’d love to come give you a NMT and sell my turnips


----------



## Daniel328

th8827 said:


> My town's Turnip Price is currently 185. I am pretty sure that this is high.
> 
> If you have round glasses (black, blue or red), cat dress, that bath towel dress (preferably black or white), skull furniture, or something else really cool/rare for me to catalog, I would appreciate it.
> 
> EDIT: The guy above me has a better price. I recommend going there.



Do you know if you can catalog amiibo posters? I have an amiibo poster, but firstly are you still accepting visitors?


----------



## happyabg

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


you still accepting visitors? If so please send Dodo Code. I can pay NMT


----------



## th8827

Daniel328 said:


> Do you know if you can catalog amiibo posters? I have an amiibo poster, but firstly are you still accepting visitors?


That post is almost a month old. It is Sunday evening, so there are no Turnip Sales, either buying or selling, at the moment.

I PMed you about the posters.


----------



## Toot

Anyone happen to still have Daisy? Or willing to TT back? I can pay for the trouble. Or let you sell in return.


----------



## Kihyo

*Turnip 313*
I know its a small amount, but its open for those who wants to sell for cheaper lol...comment and ill dm you dodo code

bells/furniture/diy appreciated (would love the _fruit jar diy or just craft 1 if u have it_) but no tip needed

EDIT: closed.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

Daisy is selling turnips for 92 bells a piece right now! DM me for code! <3
There's no entry fee but tips are always appreciated. <3


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

Kihyo said:


> Turnip 313
> I know its a small amount, but its open for those who wants to sell for cheaper lol...comment and ill dm you dodo code (will be open for an hour or so)
> bells/furniture/diy appreciated (would love the fruit jar diy or just crafted if u have it) but no tip needed,


I'd like to come


----------



## moonlightxcx

Kihyo said:


> Turnip 313
> I know its a small amount, but its open for those who wants to sell for cheaper lol...comment and ill dm you dodo code (will be open for an hour or so)
> bells/furniture/diy appreciated (would love the fruit jar diy or just crafted if u have it) but no tip needed,


can i come?


----------



## snugs_not_drugs

Kihyo said:


> Turnip 313
> I know its a small amount, but its open for those who wants to sell for cheaper lol...comment and ill dm you dodo code (will be open for an hour or so)
> bells/furniture/diy appreciated (would love the fruit jar diy or just crafted if u have it) but no tip needed,


could I come please?


----------



## FreyaFreyr

MeeksMeeks said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm new here, but I was told to post since you all would be interested. Turnip Prices here are 637. PM me for the dodo code.


Hey!!  Could I come and sell mine ?


----------



## Chilicurry

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep



Hello! I would like to visit too. I'd need two trips, and I can bring NMTs!


----------



## Foxyhealz

Hi, I would love to sell mine if you still have room! 


FreyaFreyr said:


> Hey!!  Could I come and sell mine ?




	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

Really need to sell my turnips for over 500+ bells if anybody has space!


----------



## kylab115

Stop clogging the thread with requests to sell your turnips leave it open for people with high prices. We all want to sell our turnips


----------



## Kanjiidesu

Leoniex said:


> Looking for prices above 400 bells! PM me. Ill give you something in return



can i come sell my turnips at your island if its at 400?


----------



## Brendo

Sadangelman said:


> Nooks Cranny is currently buying turnips for 566. My gates will be open for a while. Dodo Code: FXY0D



Is this still open??? I’d love to come visit and sell my turnips. I could make it worth your while.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep



I have plenty of NMT would love to come and sell if I could


----------



## LillyKay

526 bells. Follow link to the turnip exchange please. *(CLOSED FOR NOW in order to manage the queue). *


----------



## Bonnie_

Kanjiidesu said:


> can i come sell my turnips at your island if its at 400?



They are looking for prices at more then 400, she doesn't have a price of 400


----------



## macosta

maxii said:


> turnips are currently at 581. join queue! tips aren't required but much appreciated! https://turnip.exchange/island/ffd9130a


Hi I would like to join


----------



## Spends

LillyKay said:


> 526 bells. Follow link to the turnip exchange please.



Are you still accepting people? 

I don't have lily seeds but could maybe bring a hybrid? 

Thanks!


----------



## SoundwavePrime

Turnip Price is 563. Entry fee is 1 NMT. Nooks is to the left of city hall


			https://turnip.exchange/island/51d95c95


----------



## Ezpzzy

SoundwavePrime said:


> Turnip Price is 563. Entry fee is 1 NMT. Nooks is to the left of city hall
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/51d95c95


Is there a limit to the amount of trips?


----------



## SoundwavePrime

Hi, There are no limits on trips! Just have to wait for people to finish with their trades


----------



## Ezpzzy

SoundwavePrime said:


> Hi, There are no limits on trips! Just have to wait for people to finish with their trades


Last question is it 1 Ticket per trip or in general


----------



## Liability

turnip prices are exactly 500! PM me if you are interested. no entry fee or tip required


----------



## DragonLatios

Liability said:


> turnip prices are exactly 500! PM me if you are interested. no entry fee or tip required


Can i come?


----------



## Liability

DragonLatios said:


> Can i come?


sure! just give me a few minutes and I'll PM you the dodo code


----------



## MayorBenjamin

Liability said:


> turnip prices are exactly 500! PM me if you are interested. no entry fee or tip required


I PM'd you


----------



## Ciaran

Liability said:


> turnip prices are exactly 500! PM me if you are interested. no entry fee or tip required


Hey I just sent you a message! I'd love to come too


----------



## cyncopation

Liability - I'd love to visit as well.


----------



## ellesneptune

Liability said:


> turnip prices are exactly 500! PM me if you are interested. no entry fee or tip required


I PM’d you as well!!


----------



## bonsai_jam

I have also PM'ed you


----------



## Puuhi

Sent a PM.


----------



## Trevorjs97

Can I please sell my turnips


Sadangelman said:


> Nooks Cranny is currently buying turnips for 566. My gates will be open for a while. Dodo Code: FXY0D


----------



## Liability

I have a ton of replies flooding in. I will try to get to everyone, please be patient with me


----------



## kuxip

Liability said:


> turnip prices are exactly 500! PM me if you are interested. no entry fee or tip required



Can I come? I need about 4 trips so I understand if not D: I will tip for sure though!


----------



## SoundwavePrime

Turnips still 563.
Fee: 1NMT for one person, unlimited trips. 
Nooks is to the left of City Hall
PM for Code Thank you


----------



## bonsai_jam

I would like to come!


----------



## ellesneptune

SoundwavePrime said:


> Turnips still 563.
> Fee: 1NMT for one person, unlimited trips.
> Nooks is to the left of City Hall
> PM for Code Thank you


Sent a PM! Ty!


----------



## SoundwavePrime

Making a List for everyone! THank you


----------



## mayor_christin

SoundwavePrime said:


> Turnip Price is 563. Entry fee is 1 NMT. Nooks is to the left of city hall
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/51d95c95


I would like to make two trips!


----------



## macosta

Hey sent you a pm


----------



## Liability

sorry for everything being so slow.  i have a ton of people wanting in


----------



## Khan91

Liability said:


> sorry for everything being so slow.  i have a ton of people wanting in


We appreciate it


----------



## SoundwavePrime

Same, I am getting to everyone as fast as i can! Thank you


----------



## Sarah40hands

Trevorjs97 said:


> Can I please sell my turnips


Is this still open?


----------



## macosta

SoundwavePrime said:


> Turnips still 563.
> Fee: 1NMT for one person, unlimited trips.
> Nooks is to the left of City Hall
> PM for Code Thank you


sent you a pm abit ago


----------



## Amissapanda

Liability said:


> sorry for everything being so slow.  i have a ton of people wanting in



Seriously, you nor anyone else selling/offering high turnip prices has any need to apologize! You're doing a wonderful and generous service for people. The least anyone else can do is be patient. Thank you for sacrificing your time and efforts to do this!


----------



## DragonLatios

Someone stop going to
*Liability*
 Town can't Leave! So MANY PLANES


----------



## Khan91

Well said


----------



## DragonLatios

Khan91 said:


> Well said


IS this what the end of the world come to?


----------



## bren

MayorBenjamin said:


> I PM'd you


hi can i go too?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I would laugh so hard if someone's turnips were going for 420bells today... XD


----------



## Aeris

Sent a PM. Thanks for the chance. =)


----------



## moomoopickles

i would love to come. i'll pm you now!!


----------



## Trevorjs97

Sarah40hands said:


> Is this still open?


No I didn't  look at dates smh

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



SoundwavePrime said:


> Turnips still 563.
> Fee: 1NMT for one person, unlimited trips.
> Nooks is to the left of City Hall
> PM for Code Thank you


Can I please come over and sell turnips when you have a free space?


----------



## Liability

i'm doing multiple trips first so that way the single orders can get done faster. i'm almost done with multiple trippers!


----------



## Trevorjs97

Okay appreciate it!


----------



## jessicat_197

Liability said:


> i'm doing multiple trips first so that way the single orders can get done faster. i'm almost done with multiple trippers!



If there’s still room id love to come by just one trip c:


----------



## Zoetowns

SoundwavePrime said:


> Turnip Price is 563. Entry fee is 1 NMT. Nooks is to the left of city hall
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/51d95c95


Could I please make a trip?


----------



## SoundwavePrime

Hello Everyone, I also am going to ask multiple visitors to stop so i can get to everyone on my list. Thank you and apologies


----------



## _Donut_

SoundwavePrime said:


> Hello Everyone, I also am going to ask multiple visitors to stop so i can get to everyone on my list. Thank you and apologies


The code via Turnip exchange seems to be expired, do you take requests via pm?


----------



## WaltFalci

SoundwavePrime said:


> Hello Everyone, I also am going to ask multiple visitors to stop so i can get to everyone on my list. Thank you and apologies


can I go?


----------



## SoundwavePrime

Yes its only through PM now


----------



## minnew

PM'd you Soundwave.


----------



## MsCarter98

301 bells per turnip. Not much..but multiple visits are allowed. https://turnip.exchange/island/df23bf14


----------



## gravyplz

MsCarter98 said:


> 301 bells per turnip. Not much..but multiple visits are allowed. https://turnip.exchange/island/df23bf14


Hey is this still open


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me. Sorry)


----------



## shasha

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me. Sorry)


Please can I come!


----------



## WaltFalci

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me. Sorry)


do want... 1NMT?


----------



## croquet

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me. Sorry)


I'd like to visit please


----------



## Gypsy

Me please toot


----------



## macosta

me


----------



## Gypsy

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me. Sorry)


Can I come sell? I'll to a nmt


----------



## Toot

And that's 5... Gonna send the PM


----------



## mihay

*I'm interested ! *


----------



## gravyplz

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me. Sorry)


Damn the one time I didn't refresh haha!


----------



## Brianstorm

Toot said:


> And that's 5... Gonna send the PM



please let me in!


----------



## Toot

Lol no worries. Gonna do it again once this group leaves. Just be vigilant I suppose hah.


----------



## Bellfont

Always late to the party


----------



## gravyplz

Toot said:


> Lol no worries. Gonna do it again once this group leaves. Just be vigilant I suppose hah.


I'll keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me. Sorry)


----------



## svirginia

Could I join please?


----------



## minnew

Me please, Toot.


----------



## jessicat_197

could I join


----------



## jamiesuelove

Please lemme come


----------



## Fantaz

can 


Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me. Sorry)


I get in


----------



## EvilBillMurray

Can i get in?


----------



## Shadownight300

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me. Sorry)


Can I come in??


----------



## Toot

Only the first 5. I'll send y'all a pm in a sec.


----------



## gravyplz

Goddam haha


----------



## EvilBillMurray

Dang just missed it! You doing a third round?


----------



## Zoetowns

Toot said:


> Only the first 5. I'll send y'all a pm in a sec.


Can I visit?


----------



## DPBattle

Toot said:


> Only the first 5. I'll send y'all a pm in a sec.


May I join as well?


----------



## brimill

Is anyone with 500+ still open?


----------



## Toot

EvilBillMurray said:


> Dang just missed it! You doing a third round?


Yep I may do a handful. Just look out for my posts. The next time you see me post will be my next opening.


----------



## Midoriya

Toot said:


> Only the first 5. I'll send y'all a pm in a sec.



Can I join the next group please?

Whoops nvm, didn’t see your post.


----------



## Crash

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me. Sorry)


If you do another group, could I join please? I can tip :>


----------



## brimill

Liability said:


> turnip prices are exactly 500! PM me if you are interested. no entry fee or tip required


Hi! Are you still open?


----------



## Zoetowns

Is anyone open for visitors to sell?


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.) 

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## DPBattle

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


me, please


----------



## gravyplz

Meee


----------



## Midoriya

Can I join?


----------



## Zoetowns

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Can I visit please?


----------



## Crash

me pleaseeee c:


----------



## _Donut_

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


yes please


----------



## Offbrand Noodle

me!


----------



## brimill

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Can I come?


----------



## buddahwoman

can i come?


----------



## Bellfont

Still room?


----------



## Toot

Only the first 5 for now. Sorry guys. PM sending in 5


----------



## Plume

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Me, please!


----------



## crazyfroggster8

If you end up taking more later, I'd like to come as well


----------



## Bellfont

Dang


----------



## Jesusrey91

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



Oh, I want in next time! (Or the one after that)


----------



## Kitkat91

I got like 7800 turnips to sell lol someone please let me visit for at least 500+ turnip price


----------



## brimill

Toot said:


> Only the first 5 for now. Sorry guys. PM sending in 5


Are you doing like a waitlist thing or should I comments everytime you say you’re doing another entry?


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## Offbrand Noodle

me!


----------



## Bellfont

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Pls me


----------



## gangboy

I am in 


Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## brimill

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


mee


----------



## Lellyna

me please


----------



## Charm

Me!


----------



## adripiedri

Toot said:


> Only the first 5 for now. Sorry guys. PM sending in 5


i never refresh at the right time


----------



## Ritzbitz

Me plz


----------



## Lil Vick

Me?


----------



## Ritzbitz

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Me plz


----------



## Toot

brimill said:


> Are you doing like a waitlist thing or should I comments everytime you say you’re doing another entry?


No waitlist or anything like that. I'm just doing it on a first come first served basis. Well... first come after my post lol.


----------



## frogjail

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



i'd like to come!!

edit: nvm LOL


----------



## brimill

Toot said:


> No waitlist or anything like that. I'm just doing it on a first come first served basis. Well... first come after my post lol.


Sounds good, ty!


----------



## Toot

Only the first 5 guys. Sorry. PM in a minute.


----------



## brangein

I'd love to come, did not buy many turnips (broke >_>) only got ~2000 sell


----------



## Zentrility

I would appreciate a visit!


----------



## DarkElfZero

Would like to visit when available


----------



## Kitkat91

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


I posted like 2 minutes before you posted hahaha does that put me on the list?


----------



## Toot

Kitkat91 said:


> I posted like 2 minutes before you posted hahaha does that put me on the list?


Lol nah sorry. It has to be after my post.


----------



## Shadownight300

Toot said:


> Only the first 5 guys. Sorry. PM in a minute.


Is it too late??


----------



## Kitkat91

Toot said:


> Lol nah sorry. It has to be after my post.


Darn

Well if you do another or after those 5 people leave, would really appreciate visiting. Would leave a nice tip since I got so many to sell. Thank you!


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## Plume

Me, please!


----------



## Jesusrey91

Me


----------



## Ritzbitz

Me


----------



## _Donut_

Third time's the charm 


Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## xchristy

Me please


----------



## adripiedri

meee


----------



## Zentrility

Me please


----------



## Aeris

I'd love to stp by. =)


----------



## Kitkat91

Me please!!!!


----------



## Toot

PM sent to the first 5


----------



## NeoTK

I'd like to sell if you're still taking members after everyone else is done Toot.


----------



## savvistyles

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


 Would love to stop by if you are still taking people!


----------



## seeds

Nook's buying for 163, not a lot but it might help some people!
Tips are always appreciated <33 Multiple trips are okay


----------



## MadJimJaspers

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Still having ppl over for turnip sales??


----------



## Fmarulz

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Would love to come


----------



## Stoku

Am I in time?


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.

This is my last group for a little bit. Taking a break after.


----------



## Charm

Me pls!


----------



## Zentrility

Me please


----------



## Anana

me pls!!


----------



## Aeris

I'd love to if I made it.


----------



## buddahwoman

me!


----------



## Kitkat91

Me please!


----------



## Lil Vick

Toot!

Edit: it's impossible :'(


----------



## adripiedri

me?

edit: nope LOOOL


----------



## NeoTK

Me please!


----------



## Toot

First 5 only. Sorry. I'll pm you guys in a minute. 

I'll be back later to let more people in.


----------



## Kitkat91

Literally been watching this page refreshing for 45 minutes and cant get in first 5


----------



## Lil Vick

Kitkat91 said:


> Literally been watching this page refreshing for 45 minutes and cant get in first 5


Me too


----------



## Toot

Kitkat91 said:


> Literally been watching this page refreshing for 45 minutes and cant get in first 5


Lol sorry mate. No worries though. I won't be long.


----------



## kenshin

Toot said:


> Lol sorry mate. No worries though. I won't be long.


If you are still letting people in I would like to come please


----------



## DutyJones

Toot said:


> Lol sorry mate. No worries though. I won't be long.



Me too please! I promise to make it quick


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## DarkElfZero

Plz be me


----------



## little10

me!


----------



## NeoTK

Me


----------



## DutyJones

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Me please!


----------



## Pickledsugar

Me please


----------



## stargurg

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


me?


----------



## Toot

First 5. Gonna PM shortly.


----------



## crazyfroggster8

missed again ;-;


----------



## FireNinja1

me pls


----------



## lost571

I would love to sell some turnips. Please


----------



## chaicow

Could I come?


----------



## OceanDreamer

I hope you reopen again!


----------



## mwgiii

Me


----------



## Fmarulz

hi : D


----------



## savvistyles

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



Ahhh, I'm not sure if you saw my post- but please let me know when there's room!


----------



## lost571

Fmarulz said:


> Would love to come


I would love a chance to come sell


----------



## Toot

savvistyles said:


> Ahhh, I'm not sure if you saw my post- but please let me know when there's room!


I would, but its sorta random. You gotta jump in after I post that quote.


----------



## lost571

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Please allow me to sell


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## toddishott

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


I'd like to come sell!


----------



## IonicKarma

I would like to join if possible!


----------



## crazyfroggster8

me!!


----------



## OceanDreamer

Me please!


----------



## savvistyles

me


----------



## Toot

Ok that's 5. Will PM shortly


----------



## Asegui94

toddishott said:


> I'd like to come sell!


Can I sell please?


----------



## Jolosac

Can i please!?!?


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## Tenocht

Me please


----------



## Jolosac

Me pleasseee


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Can I come please? Thank you so much ^^


----------



## Lulliety

Me please!!


----------



## ~Kilza~

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


I'd appreciate the opportunity to come if possible, thanks!


----------



## Toot

Okay that's 5. Will PM shortly.


----------



## mwgiii

Me please.

Edit: Gah....6th twice. Lol


----------



## Jimmay

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


If you’re still taking visitors, I can tip


----------



## lost571

Me please!


----------



## FireNinja1

edit: nevermind, i saw someone post and i just jumped at it lol


----------



## Kitkat91

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Got room? Would like to join please


----------



## annrhw

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



Was just wondering how many more times you think you might post? And for how long do you think you'll allow people?


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## Trip

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



looking to sell if you're still accepting, will tip


----------



## thegunpowderincident

Would like to visit!


----------



## chaicow

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


may i come?


----------



## Shadownight300

woud like to come


----------



## Sraktai

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.




Still room?


----------



## annrhw

me please!


----------



## Kitkat91

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Me!


----------



## Toot

The first 5. Gonna pm shortly.


----------



## Foxadee

Plese!


----------



## Fmarulz

hia


----------



## thebean

would love to stop by!!


----------



## Thalizar

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



Hi! I'd love to come!


----------



## Huskyaki

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Ultimatenubs

Huskyaki said:


> I'd love to visit!


May I make a visit?


----------



## Huskyaki

Ultimatenubs said:


> May I make a visit?


They just sent off the next party  
Be on the lookout to post in time!


----------



## Kitkat91

Guys/girls, read the post. It says if you're not top 5, no code. I've been trying at this for 3 hours, refreshing the page constantly. I've been 6th and 7th and no code. So if youre not top 5, no point posting lol. Just gotta refresh and hope for the best.


----------



## Jimmay

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Yes please!


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## stargurg

can i come plz!


----------



## thebean

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


would love to stop by!!


----------



## Laudine

May I come?


----------



## Fmarulz

hia


----------



## frogjail

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



i'd love to come!!


----------



## Kitkat91

Me please!


----------



## Huskyaki

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



I'd love to visit!


----------



## annrhw

pls


----------



## Kitkat91

And I'm 6th again for the 2nd time


----------



## FireNinja1

edit: man y'all wanna sell your turnips that bad lol


----------



## Toot

Sending a pm to the first 5.


----------



## Jared:3

Would love to come and sell turnips!


----------



## annrhw

Kitkat91 said:


> And I'm 6th again for the 2nd time


You were close!!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Hi


----------



## Aeris

FireNinja1 said:


> edit: man y'all wanna sell your turnips that bad lol



You think this is bad... you should look at that turnip.exchange website. I'm not sure if half of them are just downright scams (I see claims of well over 700 for turnips), but just about anyone over 500 list demands your arm and a leg, or at least 10 NMT, 10 gold nuggets, or half your bells.  Queues 100+ long. It's weird... Could just sell the NMT tickets for the value of the turnips.


----------



## Huskyaki

sent on accident oops


----------



## annrhw

LMAO i saw the post above and just replied automatically


----------



## Aronthaer

Aeris said:


> You think this is bad... you should look at that turnip.exchange website. I'm not sure if half of them are just downright scams (I see claims of well over 700 for turnips), but just about anyone over 500 list demands your arm and a leg, or at least 10 NMT, 10 gold nuggets, or half your bells.  Queues 100+ long. It's weird... Could just sell the NMT tickets for the value of the turnips.



I don't understand pricing for anything on this forum. I saw someone requesting 180 NMT for a drawing in the museum boards. Like, what is even the point? Who is going to have that many tickets ever except people that abused the duplication glitch on release? It's frustrating because it makes it impossible for me and my girlfriend, who have been playing since release day without exploits or time traveling, to make any trades on the website. everyone wants 10 nook miles tickets just for looking at them lmao


----------



## mwgiii

Aeris said:


> You think this is bad... you should look at that turnip.exchange website. I'm not sure if half of them are just downright scams (I see claims of well over 700 for turnips), but just about anyone over 500 list demands your arm and a leg, or at least 10 NMT, 10 gold nuggets, or half your bells.  Queues 100+ long. It's weird... Could just sell the NMT tickets for the value of the turnips.



It is nuts right now. The Reddit r/ACTurnips is overrun with bots. There are 100+ posts in the 1st minute of a new post.


----------



## Huskyaki

mwgiii said:


> It is nuts right now. The Reddit r/ACTurnips is overrun with bots. There are 100+ posts in the 1st minute of a new post.


That's why I come on here, because I've heard horror stories on reddit of people getting like thousands of dms just for mentioning a d.i.y recipe they had.
I agree, the NMT pricing is also shocking.


----------



## Toot

Aronthaer said:


> I don't understand pricing for anything on this forum. I saw someone requesting 180 NMT for a drawing in the museum boards. Like, what is even the point? Who is going to have that many tickets ever except people that abused the duplication glitch on release? It's frustrating because it makes it impossible for me and my girlfriend, who have been playing since release day without exploits or time traveling, to make any trades on the website. everyone wants 10 nook miles tickets just for looking at them lmao


Actually all NMT were earned and traded. You weren't able to dupe them due to them not being items that could be placed and rotated. But I agree... they are still high af. lol


----------



## croquet

Not to derail the topic, but why are NMT so valued?  I don't see why people want them...I just get the same island over and over...


----------



## Aronthaer

Toot said:


> Actually all NMT were earned and traded. You weren't able to dupe them due to them not being items that could be placed and rotated. But I agree... they are still high af. lol


ah, didn't know that was how the duplication glitch worked. I'm wholly against exploits in multiplayer games so I never looked into it. That makes it even more bizarre tbh though


----------



## jamie!

croquet said:


> Not to derail the topic, but why are NMT so valued?  I don't see why people want them...I just get the same island over and over...


People use the NMT to get villagers they want


----------



## Huskyaki

Lots of people use them for a higher chance of gold nuggets in the rocks, or to get a villager they like


----------



## Enkou

Would love to come and sell if I made it in time @_@


----------



## Gremliin

My turnip prices are at 158 right now if anyone would want to come over! Just DM for the Dodo Code


----------



## SakuraJD

croquet said:


> Not to derail the topic, but why are NMT so valued?  I don't see why people want them...I just get the same island over and over...


islands can still be useful for things. catching fish and bugs, extra rocks for resources, and of course the chance at islands with the Gold Rock, or Tarantula island.


----------



## Aronthaer

croquet said:


> Not to derail the topic, but why are NMT so valued?  I don't see why people want them...I just get the same island over and over...



At some point it was probably purely for materials, but I think now it's evolved to some sort of animal crossing crypto where we all just kinda agreed that they have inherent value for trading.


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## jamie!

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Huskyaki

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



I'd love to visit!


----------



## Toot

EDIT: NVM


----------



## Enkou

Would love to visit!


----------



## Aronthaer

I want to visit if I'm not too late!


----------



## happyabg

I'd love to come


----------



## mwgiii

croquet said:


> Not to derail the topic, but why are NMT so valued?  I don't see why people want them...I just get the same island over and over...



People wanting to find their favorite villagers and/or one of the rare islands.

Islands


----------



## Toot

The forum is being so slow rn. I'll pm you 5. This will be my last run.


----------



## Kitkat91

Yes please...literally couldnt get the page to load for 5 minutes

And 6th again for 3rd time lol


----------



## Huskyaki

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



I'd love to visit!


----------



## Jimmay

w


Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Would love to visit!


----------



## Huskyaki

Toot said:


> The forum is being so slow rn. I'll pm you 5. This will be my last run.



Ahhh well. Thanks for sticking through! Would have loved to come if I was one of the 5


----------



## Aeris

Toot said:


> The forum is being so slow rn. I'll pm you 5. This will be my last run.



I understand if you're not interested but! If you let me stop by with them to unload the turnips to cover it, I'll tip you 1m to take the last batch of folks who just barely missed your last 5. 

But I fully understand if you're sick and tired of all this by now. =) It's taxing stuff. I just feel bad for those multi-missers.


----------



## croquet

Aeris said:


> I understand if you're not interested but! If you let me stop by with them to unload the turnips to cover it, I'll tip you 1m to take the last batch of folks who just barely missed your last 5.
> 
> But I fully understand if you're sick and tired of all this by now. =) It's taxing stuff. I just feel bad for those multi-missers.



What an incredibly kind gesture


----------



## Raz

I would love to be able to sell my turnips if you could let me in


----------



## griseldablossom

Would love to stop by! c:


----------



## wilky

Closed


----------



## tunes

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


is you still here


----------



## Ninoanies

Hi is the gate still open?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



tunes said:


> is you still here


Is the gate still open?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Toot said:


> My turnip price is 535. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Gate still open?


----------



## xcrain

Commination error! My apologies for anyone still on queue when it happened.

Wrapping up with a few people and heading off to sleep. Thank you for stopping by and I'm sorry I couldn't keep it going longer! :'(

Turnips currently at 587!

First time doing this,  be gentle with me
I've set up a queue here to hopefully let in two people at a time:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/abcd3a36
		


I'll just be wandering around my island lol, pls be nice to my flowers and stuff :'D


----------



## snugs_not_drugs

xcrain said:


> Turnips currently at 587!
> 
> First time doing this,  be gentle with me
> I've set up a queue here to hopefully let in two people at a time:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/abcd3a36
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just be wandering around my island lol, pls be nice to my flowers and stuff :'D


I am going to head over! sorry to be creepy fast, I've been stalking this forum all day lol


----------



## WaltFalci

xcrain said:


> Turnips currently at 587!
> 
> First time doing this,  be gentle with me
> I've set up a queue here to hopefully let in two people at a time:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/abcd3a36
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just be wandering around my island lol, pls be nice to my flowers and stuff :'D


oh, thanks


----------



## JimJamSandwhichMan

Daisy Mae is selling at 106 on my island right now.  Dodo code is 4WKDL.  Tips appreciated
Gonna host for a little bit so come whenever


----------



## Wallytehcat

Got turnips at 560 new code G2F5M no tips necessary. p.s please do not use - to leave as it may not save.


----------



## nekomee

xcrain said:


> Turnips currently at 587!
> 
> First time doing this,  be gentle with me
> I've set up a queue here to hopefully let in two people at a time:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/abcd3a36
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just be wandering around my island lol, pls be nice to my flowers and stuff :'D



I have a two at a time 2, is it possible to get in as well?


----------



## SarcasticPeach

Wallytehcat said:


> Got turnips at 560 turnip exchange 886594d3 no tips necessary.


Thank you! I was in queue for so long for another exchange and got booted. Thank you!!


----------



## xcrain

nekomee said:


> I have a two at a time 2, is it possible to get in as well?



If you mean more than one trip that's fine, though I do ask you try to keep it to two! I'd like to get through as many people as possible.


----------



## nekomee

xcrain said:


> If you mean more than one trip that's fine, though I do ask you try to keep it to two! I'd like to get through as many people as possible.


oh, I saw that when I went I couldn't get into the que that had 2 people, I think I just needed to refresh and I could join!
thank you for the two trips!

also what are you looking for as a tip?


----------



## kenshin

@xcrain how long will you be open by chance?


----------



## xcrain

kenshin said:


> @xcrain how long will you be open by chance?


As long as I can stay awake. :'D I'm aiming for another hour, though I may be afk.


----------



## kenshin

xcrain said:


> As long as I can stay awake. :'D I'm aiming for another hour, though I may be afk.


Okay. Trying to get in your queue


----------



## gallows

queue just died as i got the code.. RIP. >.<


----------



## snugs_not_drugs

xcrain said:


> As long as I can stay awake. :'D I'm aiming for another hour, though I may be afk.


hey, were the gates closed or something? on my way back from your island there was a communication error so I still have all my turnips and I can't get back to your town :0


----------



## xcrain

snugs_not_drugs said:


> hey, were the gates closed or something? on my way back from your island there was a communication error so I still have all my turnips and I can't get back to your town :0



I got the communication error as well, it might be my wifi I'm sorry! I'll pm you a dodo while I figure everything out out


----------



## snugs_not_drugs

xcrain said:


> I got the communication error as well, it might be my wifi I'm sorry! I'll pm you a dodo while I figure everything out out


okay, no rush and thank you! I just wanted to be sure I didn't mess up the connection lol


----------



## WaltFalci

Wallytehcat said:


> Got turnips at 560KDODO MCM4k no tips necessary.


Thank u so much, Wallytehcat


----------



## pacs

xcrain said:


> I got the communication error as well, it might be my wifi I'm sorry! I'll pm you a dodo while I figure everything out out



If your still going I'd like to stop by if not it's ok thanks for opening up in the first place.


----------



## Wallytehcat

560 bell turnips code 9KCW9 p.s do not use - to leave


----------



## pacs

Wallytehcat said:


> 560 bell turnips code 9KCW9 p.s do not use - to leave


Damn I was about to finish selling!


----------



## terryy

Wallytehcat said:


> 560 bell turnips code 9KCW9 p.s do not use - to leave



Hey are you going to reopen or done for the day?  Thanks!


----------



## Wallytehcat

I will reopen in 10 minutes I plan to keep going for an hour or 2 more


----------



## moby thicc

Wallytehcat said:


> I will reopen in 10 minutes I plan to keep going for an hour or 2 more


I'll be on my way as soon as you reopen! Thank you so much. Would you like a tip in return?


----------



## tunes

Wallytehcat said:


> I will reopen in 10 minutes I plan to keep going for an hour or 2 more


dis man is a godsend


----------



## Wallytehcat

Alrighty reopening code 9KCW9 p.s please do not use - to leave.


----------



## FireNinja1

Wallytehcat said:


> Alrighty reopening code 9KCW9 p.s please do not use - to leave.


Code doesn't look like it's working for me.


----------



## Wallytehcat

try now the gate wasn't open


----------



## moby thicc

Wallytehcat said:


> Alrighty reopening code 9KCW9 p.s please do not use - to leave.


Code isn't working for me either! :c


----------



## FireNinja1

Wallytehcat said:


> try now the gate wasn't open


Looks good now. On my way!


----------



## pacs

Working for me just alot of interference


----------



## Devivdw

Wallytehcat said:


> try now the gate wasn't open


It's full


----------



## Wallytehcat

Ok thanks guys I will be taking a break for a few hours enjoy the bells.


----------



## moby thicc

Wallytehcat said:


> Ok thanks guys I will be taking a break for a few hours enjoy the bells.


Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## Katy88

Edit: sorted!


----------



## Raz

Wallytehcat said:


> Got turnips at 560 new code G2F5M no tips necessary. p.s please do not use - to leave as it may not save.


You still there?


----------



## OverFoxy!

96 bells, looking for anyone who has better prices


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Just wondering, with all these time zones, if I ever go to a different town whose timezone is behind me, does that mean it will spoil?


----------



## HElizaJ

Jessy_Azran said:


> Just wondering, with all these time zones, if I ever go to a different town whose timezone is behind me, does that mean it will spoil?


No, they won't spoil, don't worry! It's only if you TT yourself


----------



## Jessy_Azran

HElizaJ said:


> No, they won't spoil, don't worry! It's only if you TT yourself


That's a relief!


----------



## SeboSan

My friend has turnips at 351 she wants gold as an entry fee pm me for dodo


----------



## xSuperMario64x

SeboSan said:


> My friend has turnips at 351 she wants gold as an entry fee pm me for dodo


I might be interested! I'll send you a PM once I get all my turnips together


----------



## Protosci

Interested. PM sent


----------



## Wesoji

My island turnips are 354 bells right now! 
DODO CODE: 17KNC 
Donations are welcome! Not nessecary.
Nook shop is right on the left


----------



## OtterFloof

Wesoji said:


> My island turnips are 354 bells right now!
> DODO CODE: 17KNC
> Donations are welcome! Not nessecary.
> Nook shop is right on the left



Hey! It's so nice that you're doing this for people but I recommend that* instead of posting the Dodo code on this post you individually PM/DM* it to people, or else your town will quickly get flooded with people and connection problems may arise. 

It's just a tip, you can take it or leave it! Best of luck hosting!


----------



## pipperoni

What a cute town 
Thank you so much for hosting


----------



## Futurism

Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.

This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.


----------



## Jules

Did you close your gates?


----------



## GingerLemon

Can I come Futurism? I have some spare peaches


----------



## adripiedri

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.


oooo yes please!

oh and i have pears!


----------



## Futurism

adripiedri said:


> oooo yes please!
> 
> oh and i have pears!


Thank you so much! Ok guys I’m new to forum- how do you pm  once I suss this I will send you code!


----------



## Denise159

I


Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.


 I sent you a pm


----------



## iiMushyxD

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.



I sent you a pm as well!


----------



## adripiedri

Futurism said:


> Thank you so much! Ok guys I’m new to forum- how do you pm  once I suss this I will send you code!



I think i sent you a PM too (also new)


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.


Sent a PM


----------



## Maeloops

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.



I messaged you as well


----------



## Futurism

Thanks everyone! I think i'm starting to work this out now! people are coming in so i'm unable to do much convo in-game! Also, I'll gradually add people as others leave, I'll hopefully get round to as many people as possible!


----------



## tabris

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.


Sent you a PM! I can bring peaches and pears.


----------



## Jules

Futurism said:


> Thank you so much! Ok guys I’m new to forum- how do you pm  once I suss this I will send you code!


Lol I PM’d you - you can see an envelope icon along the banner for bell tree at the top of your web page! That’s where you find your conversations. You can also click someone’s username in the comments section, and a window will come up where you can select “start conversation” and that’ll allow you to PM them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Futurism said:


> Thanks everyone! I think i'm starting to work this out now! people are coming in so i'm unable to do much convo in-game! Also, I'll gradually add people as others leave, I'll hopefully get round to as many people as possible!


I'd like to come if you're still accepting visitors! Is there anything else you want/need?

EDIT: I can bring lilies and roses!


----------



## Futurism

Yep I'm still open, although I'm gradually sending the code to people as others leave so it doesn't get too overwhelming. Hopefully will get round to as many people as possible!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Futurism said:


> Yep I'm still open, although I'm gradually sending the code to people as others leave so it doesn't get too overwhelming. Hopefully will get round to as many people as possible!


Tysm! I unfortunately can't buy seeds for the flowers you want so I will bring you a red rose, a yellow rose, and a white rose. Hopefully that can help you get started, and maybe others can bring some flowers for you too!


----------



## Oldtimer

@Futurism, may I come? I can also bring lily seeds.


----------



## Futurism

Hi everyone! I'm not going to take any new requests just for now- want to catch up with the people who have asked so far. I will reopen requests though  if I get through all the PMs in a timely way!  Will message on here to let you know.  Thank you everyone who has visited for your kindness!


----------



## SpyKid

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.


Huh.. my first reply didnt went through. I'll like to come over. I have lots of flower seeds


----------



## AutomationAir

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.


I'd like to come over! I can bring some peaches and some rose seeds


----------



## perfectpeach

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.



ooh would i be able to visit please? I can drop off some mums, roses and cosmos as a tip


----------



## dizzy bone

Hello all, we've made a new modification to this thread now that the Airport board's purpose is for free visits! This thread will now be used for members to offer up their islands for free visits to buy and sell turnips. You may post that tips are appreciated (as it is common practice to leave tips in the stalk market) but for those who want to charge specific entrance fees, especially for high prices, please post in the *Dodo Business Class* from now on. The OP has been edited with this information as well. Thank you everyone for using this thread and good luck with turnips this week!


----------



## Con

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! I'm not going to take any new requests just for now- want to catch up with the people who have asked so far. I will reopen requests though  if I get through all the PMs in a timely way!  Will message on here to let you know.  Thank you everyone who has visited for your kindness!


Would love to drop by when you catch up . Not sure if you already got the fruits you were looking for, but I have both available if you need them still!


----------



## Lil Vick

I know I'm late but I'd also like to pay your island a visit Futurism


----------



## gangboy

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.



Just PM, would love to stop by when you begin the second round~~


----------



## MadJimJaspers

Love to stop in on the next round!!!


----------



## Airysuit

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.


Id like to join ur second round too!


----------



## wasillablue

*TBT Username*: Wasillablue
*In-game name / Island name*: Poe/Hiraeth 
*Friend Code*: 273904256206
*Time zone*: Because I'm time travelling it's 2:36 PM
*Turnip prices*: 376
Dodo code - 16PD5

*NOW CLOSED *Thanks to everyone for your generosity!  Have a good one!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

wasillablue said:


> *TBT Username*: Wasillablue
> *In-game name / Island name*: Poe/Hiraeth
> *Friend Code*: 273904256206
> *Time zone*: Because I'm time travelling it's 2:36 PM
> *Turnip prices*: 376
> Dodo code - 16PD5


I'd like to come over!


----------



## wasillablue

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'd like to come over!


Come on over! dodo code is in the post


----------



## Chuckt93

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.




I would love to hop in for a few trips if possible? I have quite a few turnips to sell and I'd be forever grateful! Thank you so much!


----------



## Timao

Me too. I would be delighful if i could come in. Tks in advance.


----------



## mangoloaf

jcdxk - dodo code - 132 turnip price- tip bugs any kind - thank you!


----------



## Chuckt93

wasillablue said:


> *TBT Username*: Wasillablue
> *In-game name / Island name*: Poe/Hiraeth
> *Friend Code*: 273904256206
> *Time zone*: Because I'm time travelling it's 2:36 PM
> *Turnip prices*: 376
> Dodo code - 16PD5
> [/QUO
> 
> Is yours still open to come over?? It would probably take a trip or two but I would try to hurry it up


----------



## Khris

Hi all, I have Nooks buying for 570. All I'm asking is furniture cataloguing tips!

Link here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...y-asking-for-furniture-catalogue-tips.515530/


----------



## goodnightmoon

Turnip prices going for 288 at Nook's if anyone is interested! Tips not required, but very much appreciated. PM me for the dodo code!


----------



## quegjuan420

alget said:


> Hi all, I have Nooks buying for 570. All I'm asking is furniture cataloguing tips!
> 
> Link here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...y-asking-for-furniture-catalogue-tips.515530/


Yo can I come to your island


----------



## FreliaCrossing

alget said:


> Hi all, I have Nooks buying for 570. All I'm asking is furniture cataloguing tips!
> 
> Link here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...y-asking-for-furniture-catalogue-tips.515530/



Can I come too please? Thank you!


----------



## Chuckt93

alget said:


> Hi all, I have Nooks buying for 570. All I'm asking is furniture cataloguing tips!
> 
> Link here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...y-asking-for-furniture-catalogue-tips.515530/




I will be coming in soon! My name is ChuckT  and I am almost up in the queue!


----------



## Kaiaa

Hey all, just a friendly reminder that if you’re asking for specific tips such as bells, diy, cataloguing, furniture etc, to post a thread in the Dodo Business Class section!


----------



## Jessy_Azran

alget said:


> Hi all, I have Nooks buying for 570. All I'm asking is furniture cataloguing tips!
> 
> Link here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...y-asking-for-furniture-catalogue-tips.515530/


Are you still available


----------



## GokuonAcid

Nvm my day changed


----------



## Katy88

Turnips for 449 for the next 2.5 hours, no fee, all I ask is that you don't pick or trample flowers!

Queue is here, I'm only putting the link on this forum so hopefully it won't get too busy: https://turnip.exchange/island/8eac6f2f

Kicks is here, feel free to shop - I'll open the shop again this afternoon though, if you just want to get your turnip money and run 

Edit: the queue is moving slowly and I can't increase the number of visitors for some reason. If you see this and want to come, just message me and I'll give you the dodo code, since there's only an hour left.


----------



## xnikkistork

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.



Are they still at the same price?


----------



## Futurism

xnikkistork said:


> Are they still at the same price?


Sorry I’m afraid not! This was my Nook’s price for yesterday


----------



## HElizaJ

My prices are currently 277 bells, I know it's not much but if anyone is desperate, I hope I'd be able to help them out 
If you're interested please PM me! Please don't comment here as I always forget to check!


----------



## J e s s

My turnip prices are 571! If you wanna sell join the queue via this link:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/64241f8f
		


No entry fee but tips in bells or NMT are appreciated!


Edit: gates are now closed! Thanks everyone


----------



## Deanbean

Thank you so much!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



J e s s said:


> My turnip prices are 571! If you wanna sell join the queue via this link:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/64241f8f
> 
> 
> 
> No entry fee but tips in bells or NMT are appreciated!


Thank you so much!


----------



## mayor_christin

J e s s said:


> My turnip prices are 571! If you wanna sell join the queue via this link:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/64241f8f
> 
> 
> 
> No entry fee but tips in bells or NMT are appreciated!


Joined the queue!


----------



## Brithefryguy

J e s s said:


> My turnip prices are 571! If you wanna sell join the queue via this link:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/64241f8f
> 
> 
> 
> No entry fee but tips in bells or NMT are appreciated!


Ty!


----------



## Capablanca

My island is buying at 513, I’m asking for 200k or 1nmt per trip


----------



## Axelyte

J e s s said:


> My turnip prices are 571! If you wanna sell join the queue via this link:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/64241f8f
> 
> 
> 
> No entry fee but tips in bells or NMT are appreciated!


People please have good etiquette. Rejoin the queue once you've done one run instead of using the dodo code to get back in again straight away..


----------



## Daku

J e s s said:


> My turnip prices are 571! If you wanna sell join the queue via this link:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/64241f8f
> 
> 
> 
> No entry fee but tips in bells or NMT are appreciated!



Joined, currently #5 according to the site. Thank you!

(EDIT #11 apparently, my son closed the window haha!)


----------



## Deanbean

J e s s said:


> My turnip prices are 571! If you wanna sell join the queue via this link:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/64241f8f
> 
> 
> 
> No entry fee but tips in bells or NMT are appreciated!


thank you very much. sorry people keep joining without rejoining the queue


----------



## macosta

HI everyone, my turnips are 566! if interested please message me on the thread below:




__





						Turnips at 566!
					

Hi everyone turnips prices are at 566. I am broke so hate to ask for tips. I will be accepting bells!  - I will be bringing 3 people at the time to minimize traffic for smooth shopping. - please be patient and wait at the airport for all 3 to arrive. - Will PM dodo as i go down the list.  Thank...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Thanks!


----------



## J e s s

Deanbean said:


> thank you very much. sorry people keep joining without rejoining the queue


It’s unfair for all of you who haven’t already been and takes up so much time


----------



## Capablanca

Mine are only at 513 but theres no wait as of right now I could send you a code asap


----------



## macosta

macosta said:


> HI everyone, my turnips are 566! if interested please message me on the thread below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnips at 566!
> 
> 
> Hi everyone turnips prices are at 566. I am broke so hate to ask for tips. I will be accepting bells!  - I will be bringing 3 people at the time to minimize traffic for smooth shopping. - please be patient and wait at the airport for all 3 to arrive. - Will PM dodo as i go down the list.  Thank...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Will be open for 2 more hours


----------



## kamli001

Hey y'all my friends island has turnips going for 528! She is new to this so I am posting and doing the monitoring for her! Entry fee is 99K, we'll be doing 2-3 at a time. Please head straight to the shop to sell and leave via aiport! 

Using turnip exchange so click the link below!


			https://turnip.exchange/island/e19b13e1


----------



## Dim

393 for the next couple of hours....


----------



## J e s s

J e s s said:


> My turnip prices are 571! If you wanna sell join the queue via this link:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/64241f8f
> 
> 
> 
> No entry fee but tips in bells or NMT are appreciated!


It’s getting late so I have locked the queue and will finish anyone still in line! Thank you everyone for your tips, I appreciate it


----------



## Deanbean

J e s s said:


> It’s unfair for all of you who haven’t already been and takes up so much time


I admittedly was able to go 2 times but I did requeue! It is unfortunate that some people would take advantage of such generosity :/


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

Hey guys! My turnip prices are *597 per turnip* 

Entry fee is *1 NMT per trip* (drop it off just outside gates where I'll be waiting - I'm wearing a white beret hat and blue/white dress!). I've fenced off the rest of the island to make it easy for everyone to get to Nook's Cranny, just following along the fenced area!

DM me for the code, I'll only be letting 2-3 people at a time to avoid chaos (so please don't share the code with others, I'll try to help everyone out as much as I can).. *Please leave via the airport*, as I've had a lot of problems with - button recently!

See you all soon


----------



## Synthetic

J e s s said:


> My turnip prices are 571! If you wanna sell join the queue via this link:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/64241f8f
> 
> 
> 
> No entry fee but tips in bells or NMT are appreciated!



Hey, let me know if you are still accepting visitors


----------



## macosta

macosta said:


> HI everyone, my turnips are 566! if interested please message me on the thread below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnips at 566!
> 
> 
> Hi everyone turnips prices are at 566. I am broke so hate to ask for tips. I will be accepting bells!  - I will be bringing 3 people at the time to minimize traffic for smooth shopping. - please be patient and wait at the airport for all 3 to arrive. - Will PM dodo as i go down the list.  Thank...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Still open guys, no traffic!


----------



## asyasy

CherryBlossom20x said:


> Hey guys! My turnip prices are *597 per turnip*
> 
> Entry fee is *1 NMT per trip* (drop it off just outside gates where I'll be waiting - I'm wearing a white beret hat and blue/white dress!). I've fenced off the rest of the island to make it easy for everyone to get to Nook's Cranny, just following along the fenced area!
> 
> DM me for the code, I'll only be letting 2-3 people at a time to avoid chaos (so please don't share the code with others, I'll try to help everyone out as much as I can).. *Please leave via the airport*, as I've had a lot of problems with - button recently!
> 
> See you all soon


Hi! My gf and I are interested! Please let us know the dodo code! Thanks!


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

asyasy said:


> Hi! My gf and I are interested! Please let us know the dodo code! Thanks!



DM me with both of your in game name and island so I know who it is


----------



## Shabreezy22

CherryBlossom20x said:


> Hey guys! My turnip prices are *597 per turnip*
> 
> Entry fee is *1 NMT per trip* (drop it off just outside gates where I'll be waiting - I'm wearing a white beret hat and blue/white dress!). I've fenced off the rest of the island to make it easy for everyone to get to Nook's Cranny, just following along the fenced area!
> 
> DM me for the code, I'll only be letting 2-3 people at a time to avoid chaos (so please don't share the code with others, I'll try to help everyone out as much as I can).. *Please leave via the airport*, as I've had a lot of problems with - button recently!
> 
> See you all soon





CherryBlossom20x said:


> Hey guys! My turnip prices are *597 per turnip*
> 
> Entry fee is *1 NMT per trip* (drop it off just outside gates where I'll be waiting - I'm wearing a white beret hat and blue/white dress!). I've fenced off the rest of the island to make it easy for everyone to get to Nook's Cranny, just following along the fenced area!
> 
> DM me for the code, I'll only be letting 2-3 people at a time to avoid chaos (so please don't share the code with others, I'll try to help everyone out as much as I can).. *Please leave via the airport*, as I've had a lot of problems with - button recently!
> 
> See you all soon


 sent you a PM!!


----------



## VisualKeiKatt

My morning prices are 465, first time posting so let me know if you're interested in anything. I'll send a dodo code over if you wanna visit.


----------



## macosta

macosta said:


> HI everyone, my turnips are 566! if interested please message me on the thread below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnips at 566!
> 
> 
> Hi everyone turnips prices are at 566. I am broke so hate to ask for tips. I will be accepting bells!  - I will be bringing 3 people at the time to minimize traffic for smooth shopping. - please be patient and wait at the airport for all 3 to arrive. - Will PM dodo as i go down the list.  Thank...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I am still open for 1 hour and half more everyone!


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

CherryBlossom20x said:


> Hey guys! My turnip prices are *597 per turnip*
> 
> Entry fee is *1 NMT per trip* (drop it off just outside gates where I'll be waiting - I'm wearing a white beret hat and blue/white dress!). I've fenced off the rest of the island to make it easy for everyone to get to Nook's Cranny, just following along the fenced area!
> 
> DM me for the code, I'll only be letting 2-3 people at a time to avoid chaos (so please don't share the code with others, I'll try to help everyone out as much as I can).. *Please leave via the airport*, as I've had a lot of problems with - button recently!
> 
> See you all soon



Just to let everyone know, I'm seeing everyone's DMs - there's currently 3 people on the island. Once it's clear, I'll be sending out the code to more people! 

Thanks so much for being patient


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

CherryBlossom20x said:


> Hey guys! My turnip prices are *597 per turnip*
> 
> Entry fee is *1 NMT per trip* (drop it off just outside gates where I'll be waiting - I'm wearing a white beret hat and blue/white dress!). I've fenced off the rest of the island to make it easy for everyone to get to Nook's Cranny, just following along the fenced area!
> 
> DM me for the code, I'll only be letting 2-3 people at a time to avoid chaos (so please don't share the code with others, I'll try to help everyone out as much as I can).. *Please leave via the airport*, as I've had a lot of problems with - button recently!
> 
> See you all soon



UPDATE: there's about 3-4 people in line right now, and 2 people on their way! I just need to have some dinner and then I'll carry on letting people in. There's plenty of time for everyone! It's only 5:23pm right now on my island. 

Thanks so much for waiting everyone


----------



## macosta

macosta said:


> HI everyone, my turnips are 566! if interested please message me on the thread below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnips at 566!
> 
> 
> Hi everyone turnips prices are at 566. I am broke so hate to ask for tips. I will be accepting bells!  - I will be bringing 3 people at the time to minimize traffic for smooth shopping. - please be patient and wait at the airport for all 3 to arrive. - Will PM dodo as i go down the list.  Thank...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I am open for 45 more minutes !


----------



## tealbear

CherryBlossom20x said:


> UPDATE: there's about 3-4 people in line right now, and 2 people on their way! I just need to have some dinner and then I'll carry on letting people in. There's plenty of time for everyone! It's only 5:23pm right now on my island.
> 
> Thanks so much for waiting everyone


Would love to come sell! Please put me in line


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

tealbear said:


> Would love to come sell! Please put me in line



DM me with your island and in game name please! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



CherryBlossom20x said:


> Hey guys! My turnip prices are *597 per turnip*
> 
> Entry fee is *1 NMT per trip* (drop it off just outside gates where I'll be waiting - I'm wearing a white beret hat and blue/white dress!). I've fenced off the rest of the island to make it easy for everyone to get to Nook's Cranny, just following along the fenced area!
> 
> DM me for the code, I'll only be letting 2-3 people at a time to avoid chaos (so please don't share the code with others, I'll try to help everyone out as much as I can).. *Please leave via the airport*, as I've had a lot of problems with - button recently!
> 
> See you all soon



UPDATE: I'm back and I've seen all of the DMs - I'll be replying as soon as I can


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

CherryBlossom20x said:


> Hey guys! My turnip prices are *597 per turnip*
> 
> Entry fee is *1 NMT per trip* (drop it off just outside gates where I'll be waiting - I'm wearing a white beret hat and blue/white dress!). I've fenced off the rest of the island to make it easy for everyone to get to Nook's Cranny, just following along the fenced area!
> 
> DM me for the code, I'll only be letting 2-3 people at a time to avoid chaos (so please don't share the code with others, I'll try to help everyone out as much as I can).. *Please leave via the airport*, as I've had a lot of problems with - button recently!
> 
> See you all soon



UPDATE: I will only be taking in the people in my DMs right now. I won't be taking anyone else after this post as there are so many of you! But I want to say thank you for how patient and cooperative everyone has been. I've had quite a few negative experiences when letting people in my town but none today (touch wood!). Thanks again everyone


----------



## electtric_kat

CherryBlossom20x said:


> UPDATE: there's about 3-4 people in line right now, and 2 people on their way! I just need to have some dinner and then I'll carry on letting people in. There's plenty of time for everyone! It's only 5:23pm right now on my island.
> 
> Thanks so much for waiting everyone



 If you are still open I would love to come by.


----------



## Kevman707

CherryBlossom20x said:


> UPDATE: I will only be taking in the people in my DMs right now. I won't be taking anyone else after this post as there are so many of you! But I want to say thank you for how patient and cooperative everyone has been. I've had quite a few negative experiences when letting people in my town but none today (touch wood!). Thanks again everyone



Thanks so much for letting me sell my Turnips have a nice evening!


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

Kevman707 said:


> Thanks so much for letting me sell my Turnips have a nice evening!



You're very welcome! Thanks for everything!


----------



## WaltFalci

Hello, guys

People really helped me this week inviting me to sell turnips, and after I sold everything today Timmy and Tommy decided To buy turnips for 553 bells on my island, I'll open the gates for 30 ~ 45 min, if you have interest just post here, and I'll invite 3 ~ 4 people at a time and send the dodo code (don't send PM, please)

Tips appreciated


----------



## Wootiecat

WaltFalci said:


> Hello, guys
> 
> People really helped me this week inviting me to sell turnips, and after I sold everything today Timmy and Tommy decided To buy turnips for 553 bells on my island, I'll open the gates for 30 ~ 45 min, if you have interest just post here, and I'll invite 3 ~ 4 people at a time and send the dodo code (don't send PM, please)
> 
> Tips appreciated


I can bring a tip!


----------



## LunaRover

WaltFalci said:


> Hello, guys
> 
> People really helped me this week inviting me to sell turnips, and after I sold everything today Timmy and Tommy decided To buy turnips for 553 bells on my island, I'll open the gates for 30 ~ 45 min, if you have interest just post here, and I'll invite 3 ~ 4 people at a time and send the dodo code (don't send PM, please)
> 
> Tips appreciated


I'd like to visit, please


----------



## ThePhantom

WaltFalci said:


> Hello, guys
> 
> People really helped me this week inviting me to sell turnips, and after I sold everything today Timmy and Tommy decided To buy turnips for 553 bells on my island, I'll open the gates for 30 ~ 45 min, if you have interest just post here, and I'll invite 3 ~ 4 people at a time and send the dodo code (don't send PM, please)
> 
> Tips appreciated


Interested! Will tip


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

Wootiecat said:


> I can bring a tip!



Hey! I posted a while back on the thread that I was closing, as I'd been doing it for a while. I'm really sorry about this but thanks again for getting in touch


----------



## mugii

WaltFalci said:


> Hello, guys
> 
> People really helped me this week inviting me to sell turnips, and after I sold everything today Timmy and Tommy decided To buy turnips for 553 bells on my island, I'll open the gates for 30 ~ 45 min, if you have interest just post here, and I'll invite 3 ~ 4 people at a time and send the dodo code (don't send PM, please)
> 
> Tips appreciated


hi! may I please visit ?


----------



## Zentrility

WaltFalci said:


> Hello, guys
> 
> People really helped me this week inviting me to sell turnips, and after I sold everything today Timmy and Tommy decided To buy turnips for 553 bells on my island, I'll open the gates for 30 ~ 45 min, if you have interest just post here, and I'll invite 3 ~ 4 people at a time and send the dodo code (don't send PM, please)
> 
> Tips appreciated



May I come?


----------



## Dark178

Can I come? 



WaltFalci said:


> Hello, guys
> 
> People really helped me this week inviting me to sell turnips, and after I sold everything today Timmy and Tommy decided To buy turnips for 553 bells on my island, I'll open the gates for 30 ~ 45 min, if you have interest just post here, and I'll invite 3 ~ 4 people at a time and send the dodo code (don't send PM, please)
> 
> Tips appreciated


----------



## Nechy

Hi ! Can I come too?


----------



## Hyllin

WaltFalci said:


> Hello, guys
> 
> People really helped me this week inviting me to sell turnips, and after I sold everything today Timmy and Tommy decided To buy turnips for 553 bells on my island, I'll open the gates for 30 ~ 45 min, if you have interest just post here, and I'll invite 3 ~ 4 people at a time and send the dodo code (don't send PM, please)
> 
> Tips appreciated


I'd like to come too if you are still open


----------



## stephanieac

Hi, if someone wanna come, turnips are 146 bells. I would like to have maybe someone bring lilies .. otherwise tips are appreciated anyways. PM me!


----------



## tajikey

Mine are at 227
Dodo code is 6MYCS

Tips welcome but not necessary. I'll be AFK. Gates and signs will lead you right to Nook's


----------



## SarcasticPeach

Turnip at 128 if anyone would like to come over. Will allow 2 at a time. Dodo code hdw9d. Tips appreciated but not necessary. Would like yellow tulip plants tho


----------



## WaltFalci

WaltFalci said:


> Hello, guys
> 
> People really helped me this week inviting me to sell turnips, and after I sold everything today Timmy and Tommy decided To buy turnips for 553 bells on my island, I'll open the gates for 30 ~ 45 min, if you have interest just post here, and I'll invite 3 ~ 4 people at a time and send the dodo code (don't send PM, please)
> 
> Tips appreciated



it's 4:20 pm here (Brazil) I'm closing my gates now but I think I'll be free 6pm, I'll post here again... Thank u everybody!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Hyllin said:


> I'd like to come too if you are still open


I'll open again in 90min


----------



## Grudy

WaltFalci said:


> Hello, guys
> 
> People really helped me this week inviting me to sell turnips, and after I sold everything today Timmy and Tommy decided To buy turnips for 553 bells on my island, I'll open the gates for 30 ~ 45 min, if you have interest just post here, and I'll invite 3 ~ 4 people at a time and send the dodo code (don't send PM, please)
> 
> Tips appreciated



Hey may I drop by? 'll leave a couple bags of bells by the front of the shop?


----------



## WaltFalci

Grudy said:


> Hey may I drop by? 'll leave a couple bags of bells by the front of the shop?


I'll be back in 90 min


----------



## tajikey

tajikey said:


> Mine are at 227
> Dodo code is 6MYCS
> 
> Tips welcome but not necessary. I'll be AFK. Gates and signs will lead you right to Nook's
> 
> They also have tulips, cosmos, and pansies for sale.


----------



## toddishott

My turnips are selling for 426! 

Entry is 1 NMT

DM for dodo code! Only taking 2-3 people at a time.


----------



## Thomas

WaltFalci said:


> it's 4:20 pm here (Brazil) I'm closing my gates now but I think I'll be free 6pm, I'll post here again... Thank u everybody!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> I'll open again in 90min


I'll also be interested in coming to yours to sell my turnips, but I need to do 5 trips, I'll pay 100k per trip though


----------



## WaltFalci

Thomas said:


> I'll also be interested in coming to yours to sell my turnips, but I need to do 5 trips, I'll pay 100k per trip though


No prob, im opening the island, I'll send the code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Grudy said:


> Hey may I drop by? 'll leave a couple bags of bells by the front of the shop?


I'll send you the code too


----------



## croquet

WaltFalci said:


> No prob, im opening the island, I'll send the code
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> I'll send you the code too



May I visit you please?


----------



## voltairenism

WaltFalci said:


> No prob, im opening the island, I'll send the code
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> I'll send you the code too


oie posso visitar sua ilha???


----------



## WaltFalci

voltairenism said:


> oie posso visitar sua ilha???


HAHAHA claro! te mando MP


----------



## rachellis

WaltFalci said:


> it's 4:20 pm here (Brazil) I'm closing my gates now but I think I'll be free 6pm, I'll post here again... Thank u everybody!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> I'll open again in 90min



hello! I’d like to sell my turnips pls, will provide bells in return


----------



## mugii

WaltFalci said:


> HAHAHA claro! te mando MP


hey! can i make one more trip! i had a lot of turnips


----------



## a pomeranian

WaltFalci said:


> it's 4:20 pm here (Brazil) I'm closing my gates now but I think I'll be free 6pm, I'll post here again... Thank u everybody!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> I'll open again in 90min


I'm interested!


----------



## WaltFalci

that's a wrap, guys

Thank you so much everybody for the visit and the tips


----------



## wasillablue

*Turnips Selling for 567!

TBT Username*: Wasillablue
*In-game name / Island name*: Poe/Hiraeth
*Friend Code*: 273904256206
*Time zone*: Because I'm time travelling, currently it's approx. 2:09 PM
*Turnip prices*: 567
* Dodo code* BND04- Tips/Donation are appreciated but not required.  Multiple trips are fine!


----------



## eli371

err


----------



## Totally an NPC

Turnips prices are 593 and Ables is selling the Crown. No tips necessary! PM for code


----------



## joattacks

Totally an NPC said:


> Turnips prices are 593 and Ables is selling the Crown. No tips necessary! PM for code


idk how to pm im new at this  lmao but may i come over ? :3 lmk thanks!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Totally an NPC said:


> Turnips prices are 593 and Ables is selling the Crown. No tips necessary! PM for code


I'd like to come by!


----------



## eli371

[closed]


----------



## Crafty10

Totally an NPC said:


> Turnips prices are 593 and Ables is selling the Crown. No tips necessary! PM for code


would love to come over!


----------



## wasillablue

wasillablue said:


> *Turnips Selling for 567!
> 
> TBT Username*: Wasillablue
> *In-game name / Island name*: Poe/Hiraeth
> *Friend Code*: 273904256206
> *Time zone*: Because I'm time travelling, currently it's approx. 2:09 PM
> *Turnip prices*: 567
> * Dodo code* BND04- Tips/Donation are appreciated but not required.  Multiple trips are fine!


Still open for visitors- No entry fee


----------



## eli371

[CLOSED DUE TO SERVER MAINTENANCE]
https://turnip.exchange/island/fe727c0f

Open again - 501 Turnips
Tips appreciated.
Open until Nook's closes


----------



## arcenicat

wasillablue said:


> Still open for visitors- No entry fee


I Would love to come by!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



wasillablue said:


> Still open for visitors- No entry fee


I cant seem to access your island!


----------



## mickery

eli371 said:


> https://turnip.exchange/island/fe727c0f
> 
> Open again - 501 Turnips
> Tips appreciated.



Hey  I would like to come over if your island is still open? I can bring some Nook Miles Tickets?


----------



## eli371

mickery said:


> Hey  I would like to come over if your island is still open? I can bring some Nook Miles Tickets?


still open, until nooks closes! just jump in the queue


----------



## RandomTask

Turnips are being bought for 345 on my island.  I'm looking for someone who has Daisy Mae in their town currently (so it would be Sunday morning for you) so we can go back and forth between Islands and each do a few transactions to pile up some bells.  I'm mostly just starting out so it would be nice to have a nice nest of bells built up!


----------



## LilD

449
Tips appreciated, I'm near the bonfire. 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/f5bade5b
		


	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



LilD said:


> 449
> Tips appreciated, I'm near the bonfire.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/f5bade5b




Edit, will reopen after maintenance.


----------



## Azureusmusique

Totally an NPC said:


> Turnips prices are 593 and Ables is selling the Crown. No tips necessary! PM for code


Annd pm'ed!


----------



## wasillablue

wasillablue said:


> *Turnips Selling for 567!
> 
> TBT Username*: Wasillablue
> *In-game name / Island name*: Poe/Hiraeth
> *Friend Code*: 273904256206
> *Time zone*: Because I'm time travelling, currently it's approx. 2:09 PM
> *Turnip prices*: 567
> * Dodo code* BND04- Tips/Donation are appreciated but not required.  Multiple trips are fine!


Back open and still selling at 567  Dodo code-- 81P79


----------



## bean1712

wasillablue said:


> Back open and still selling at 567  Dodo code-- 81P79



Hi friend! I would love to sell on your island, i have never visited anyone else's island yet! Do I just add you then go fly? thanks for doing this!!


----------



## LilD

449



			https://turnip.exchange/island/1e8c3e48


----------



## wasillablue

wasillablue said:


> Back open and still selling at 567  Dodo code-- 81P79


New code because of crash-- F4L5X


----------



## Totally an NPC

Totally an NPC said:


> Turnips prices are 593 and Ables is selling the Crown. No tips necessary! PM for code


Island is still open. PM for code


----------



## Smurph

wasillablue said:


> New code because of crash-- F4L5X


Can I swing by please?


----------



## Leebles

Is anyone still open with a price above 200?


----------



## TempusFugit76

Totally an NPC said:


> Island is still open. PM for code


Can I make a couple of trips! Happy to tip!


----------



## wasillablue

Smurph said:


> Can I swing by please?





wasillablue said:


> *Turnips Selling for 567!
> 
> TBT Username*: Wasillablue
> *In-game name / Island name*: Poe/Hiraeth
> *Friend Code*: 273904256206
> *Time zone*: Because I'm time travelling, currently it's approx. 2:09 PM
> *Turnip prices*: 567
> * Dodo code* BND04- Tips/Donation are appreciated but not required.  Multiple trips are fine!


Closing gates in in 15 minutes- F4L5X  for any last minute sales.


----------



## TempusFugit76

wasillablue said:


> Closing gates in in 15 minutes- F4L5X  for any last minute sales.


Can I please 2-3 trips? Will tip well!


----------



## wasillablue

Leebles said:


> Is anyone still open with a price above 200?


I am but closing in 15 min. dodo code F4L5X

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



TempusFugit76 said:


> Can I please 2-3 trips??? Will tip well!


Yes!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

Crashed, so here is a new dodo for the people that were trying to get here. 5HFMC  selling at 567


----------



## Bioninja77

TempusFugit76 said:


> Can I please 2-3 trips? Will tip well!


Still open??


----------



## Story

wasillablue said:


> I am but closing in 15 min. dodo code F4L5X
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> Crashed, so here is a new dodo for the people that were trying to get here. 5HFMC  selling at 567


Have you closed already?


----------



## wasillablue

Bioninja77 said:


> Still open??


Yes! 5HFMC


----------



## boorah

wasillablue said:


> Yes! 5HFMC


 Could I come over with a single trip? I'll bring a NMT !


----------



## wasillablue

boorah said:


> Could I come over with a single trip? I'll bring a NMT !


Sure  5HFMC


----------



## Story

wasillablue said:


> Yes! 5HFMC


If I am okay to come too. I can bring tips as well. What would you be looking for?


----------



## wasillablue

Story said:


> If I am okay to come too. I can bring tips as well. What would you be looking for?


No worries, just come and sell.


----------



## Story

wasillablue said:


> No worries, just come and sell.


You rock, I am on my way.


----------



## boorah

wasillablue said:


> Sure  5HFMC


I will BRT, thank you!


----------



## Bioninja77

wasillablue said:


> Yes! 5HFMC


:3 yay!!


----------



## Story

wasillablue said:


> No worries, just come and sell.


Is it possible I can come back?


----------



## wasillablue

wasillablue said:


> *Turnips Selling for 567!
> 
> TBT Username*: Wasillablue
> *In-game name / Island name*: Poe/Hiraeth
> *Friend Code*: 273904256206
> *Time zone*: Because I'm time travelling, currently it's approx. 2:09 PM
> *Turnip prices*: 567
> * Dodo code* BND04- Tips/Donation are appreciated but not required.  Multiple trips are fine!


Closing my gates. A big shout out to all the great people that came by today! Thanks for your generosity! Hope to see you guys again.


Story said:


> Is it possible I can come back?


Yes, no problem. I'll stay open a bit longer

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



wasillablue said:


> Closing my gates. A big shout out to all the great people that came by today! Thanks for your generosity! Hope to see you guys again.
> 
> Yes, no problem. I'll stay open a bit longer


Okay, gates closing. Thanks to everyone for making it a great experience.


----------



## Bioninja77

RandomTask said:


> Turnips are being bought for 345 on my island.  I'm looking for someone who has Daisy Mae in their town currently (so it would be Sunday morning for you) so we can go back and forth between Islands and each do a few transactions to pile up some bells.  I'm mostly just starting out so it would be nice to have a nice nest of bells built up!


Still on she is selling for 100 on mine


----------



## niconii

Nooks buying turnips for 376 bells on my island!

Queue here .


----------



## Sloom

timmy and tommy be vibin on my island paying 511 bells per turnip (for the next hour)
no entry fee, no tips needed x

EDIT: price just dropped from 511 to 192. i think timmy and tommy realised they were going to go bankrupt. very sorry to everyone who missed out!


----------



## pipkin

--


----------



## Bioninja77

pipkin said:


> --


U selling? Or buying? Or just chillin? Lol


----------



## shuurikan

*TBT Username*: Alex
*In-game name / Island name*: Yaniland
*Friend Code*: https://turnip.exchange/island/569cd2be for the queue
*Time zone*: CET (Germany)
*Turnip prices*: 182

Tips appreciated but not mandatory (I'm the one with the "wizard hat"). To find the shop just walk north along the path I made. Please leave through airport to avoid crashing. Have a great time 

Edit: closed


----------



## lilmilly

timmy and tommy are buying for 360!!!! https://turnip.exchange/island/0374061e enter the queue, read the description and come on over!


----------



## nekomee

lilmilly said:


> timmy and tommy are buying for 360!!!! https://turnip.exchange/island/0374061e enter the queue, read the description and come on over!



your link says I should try again it was spoiled.  are you still open?


----------



## AutomationAir

459 on my island right now. DM me for the dodo!


----------



## Dreamsooz

Hello ! Nooklings are selling for 387 bells right now in my island. If someone wants to sell DM me for the dodo code!


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou

Turnip prices are at 446 bells!! Here’s the queue!


			https://turnip.exchange/island/b4f6c9de
		

Edit: sorry my internet crashed and kicked me out of the host queue?? I feel bad for everyone still in the line (


----------



## CamJam

Does anyone have any good prices? Mines at 56 right now. Lower than yesterday!


----------



## wasillablue

*Turnips Selling for 554!

TBT Username*: Wasillablue
*In-game name / Island name*: Poe/Hiraeth
*Friend Code*: 273904256206
*Time zone*: Because I'm *time travelling*, currently it's approx. 2:59 PM 
*Turnip prices*: 554
*Dodo code* *0H8L3* Tips/Donation are appreciated but not required.  *Multiple trips are fine!* (Just follow the fence straight up when you land)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



CamJam said:


> Does anyone have any good prices? Mines at 56 right now. Lower than yesterday!


I have 554 Bells right now Dodo code 0H8L3


----------



## honeytchi

the nooklings are buying for 427 today !! queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/4a90b47e 
it's not super high, so the 1 NMT tip isn't required, but appreciated if you have some to spare!


----------



## lele

Anyone got any decent prices ?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Still open?


----------



## Sudsofsplash

lele said:


> Anyone got any decent prices ?


My friend (Wasillablue just few posts above you) has her turnip prices at 554! The dodo code is 0H8L3
No entry fee and tips are appreciated but not required!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



lele said:


> Anyone got any decent prices ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> Still open?


Yes, come on over!


----------



## wasillablue

wasillablue said:


> *Turnips Selling for 554!
> 
> TBT Username*: Wasillablue
> *In-game name / Island name*: Poe/Hiraeth
> *Friend Code*: 273904256206
> *Time zone*: Because I'm *time travelling*, currently it's approx. 2:59 PM
> *Turnip prices*: 554
> *Dodo code* *0H8L3* Tips/Donation are appreciated but not required.  *Multiple trips are fine!* (Just follow the fence straight up when you land)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> 
> I have 554 Bells right now Dodo code 0H8L3


Still open! Hop on over to sell those turnips!


----------



## consy

wasillablue said:


> Still open! Hop on over to sell those turnips!


trying to come! ty so much


----------



## griseldablossom

Hello! I would love to stop by c:


----------



## Sudsofsplash

griseldablossom said:


> Hello! I would love to stop by c:


Dodo code is *0H8L3!*
We are still open to vistors! C'mon over!


----------



## awkwardturtle

i would love to join as well if still hosting!


----------



## Sudsofsplash

awkwardturtle said:


> i would love to join as well if still hosting!


Yep! We're still hosting!! Dodo code is *0H8L3*
Just ran straight from the airport and follow the fence to Nooks Cranny!


----------



## mayor_christin

*CLOSED* 
Turnips at 572 but only for the next hour.

No entry fee but tips in bells appreciated! Hang a right and follow the path to Nooks. Please leave via the airport.


----------



## Sudsofsplash

Sudsofsplash said:


> Yep! We're still hosting!! Dodo code is *0H8L3*
> Just ran straight from the airport and follow the fence to Nooks Cranny!


btw you can make as many trips as you want!


----------



## Sudsofsplash

Crashed!!! New Dodo code is *JK8FH*

Sorry for the inconvenience!! 
Again no entry fees and tips are appreciated but not required! And go ahead and make as many trips as you want!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Sorry I'm experiencing a lot of lag !!


----------



## SkyRaven2328

Sudsofsplash said:


> Crashed!!! New Dodo code is *JK8FH*
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience!!
> Again no entry fees and tips are appreciated but not required! And go ahead and make as many trips as you want!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> Sorry I'm experiencing a lot of lag !!


Will visit when I can. Seems to be full atm.


----------



## Sudsofsplash

SkyRaven2328 said:


> Will visit when I can. Seems to be full atm.


Yes! Sorry, it's pretty packed right now! Hopefully you can make it 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

it seems like ppl got kicked??? well it should still be open, poe and i are still here!


----------



## Creusa

Sudsofsplash said:


> Yes! Sorry, it's pretty packed right now! Hopefully you can make it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> it seems like ppl got kicked??? well it should still be open, poe and i are still here!


Ηey! I tried asking if you guys wanted some nmt tips but I got disconnected haha, I'll try and make a return trip and bring some if you!


----------



## Sudsofsplash

Creusa said:


> Ηey! I tried asking if you guys wanted some nmt tips but I got disconnected haha, I'll try and make a return trip and bring some if you!


Thank you! Any tips are appreciated!! Sorry about that, I dont know what happened but Poe and I didn;t get kicked...Just said "someone went home quietly"

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Still open with Dodo code *JK8FH*


----------



## SnowHunterWing

Edit: time up! Sorry folks!


----------



## sealine

SnowHunterWing said:


> My turnips are going for 633 Bells right now, but turn over its almost midday so hurry! Need a vaulting pole, nooks is in bottom right of town. No entry fee but tips are appreciated


Hi, can you send the dodo code?


----------



## moby thicc

turnips are going for 546 bells right now! my dodo code is *4C5TH*
tips in hybrid flowers are appreciated, but not necessary.  see you soon! i'll be doing this for quite a while tonight.


----------



## Sudsofsplash

Sudsofsplash said:


> Thank you! Any tips are appreciated!! Sorry about that, I dont know what happened but Poe and I didn;t get kicked...Just said "someone went home quietly"
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> Still open with Dodo code *JK8FH*


Still open!! Turnips still at 554! Nooks will be losing in a little under an HR! Dodo code is JK8FH

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



moby thicc said:


> turnips are going for 546 bells right now! my dodo code is *4C5TH*
> tips in hybrid flowers are appreciated, but not necessary.  see you soon! i'll be doing this for quite a while tonight.


Once we close, I recommend people looking to sell turnips go over to your place! Selling turnips for these prices are totally worth it! (I might go myself after we finish up LOL)


----------



## moby thicc

Sudsofsplash said:


> Still open!! Turnips still at 554! Nooks will be losing in a little under an HR! Dodo code is JK8FH
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> 
> Once we close, I recommend people looking to sell turnips go over to your place! Selling turnips for these prices are totally worth it! (I might go myself after we finish up LOL)


YES come on by!!! no one has arrived yet!!


----------



## wasillablue

moby thicc said:


> YES come on by!!! no one has arrived yet!!





moby thicc said:


> turnips are going for 546 bells right now! my dodo code is *4C5TH*
> tips in hybrid flowers are appreciated, but not necessary.  see you soon! i'll be doing this for quite a while tonight.


Hey everyone! Closing my gates- Thanks to all of you for making it a great experience! Moby thicc is open with a great price so head on over and sell some turnips!


----------



## moby thicc

moby thicc said:


> turnips are going for 546 bells right now! my dodo code is *4C5TH*
> tips in hybrid flowers are appreciated, but not necessary.  see you soon! i'll be doing this for quite a while tonight.


still open with the same code!!


----------



## pung

moby thicc said:


> still open with the same code!!


Have lots of hybrids, just PMd hope your still open.


----------



## Updog

moby thicc said:


> still open with the same code!!


is it ok if i come around?


----------



## The Pennifer

It’s very late ... are you still open?


----------



## AshdewCrossing

Nooks on my island are buying for 502 right now, I'll be online for the next 3-4 hours.
NMT tips will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## The Pennifer

Could I come now? NMT? I have some blue and pink hybrids I can bring


----------



## Kelani

Could I come over? 
Does 2 NMT sound okay?


----------



## Yuki Nagato

AshdewCrossing said:


> Nooks on my island are buying for 502 right now, I'll be online for the next 3-4 hours.
> NMT tips will be greatly appreciated!



Can I come?


----------



## lele

Anyone got any good turnip prices?


----------



## Mayor Puffy

Got 213. If anyone is interested PM me please.


----------



## tearypastel

timmy & tommy selling for 387 if anyone wants to come on over!
 tips are appreciated but not necessary (bells, nmt or hybrid flowers would be great if you have them) just pm me for the dodo code


----------



## Hartonope

tearypastel said:


> timmy & tommy selling for 387 if anyone wants to come on over!
> tips are appreciated but not necessary (bells, nmt or hybrid flowers would be great if you have them) just pm me for the dodo code


Hi there! may I drop by?


----------



## CassandraC

Hi there, can i drop by


----------



## Lali0108

Turnips selling for 434  NMT are very much appreciated!
PM me for the dodo code


----------



## CassandraC

Hi there, can i have your code


Lali0108 said:


> Turnips selling for 434  NMT are very much appreciated!
> PM me for the dodo code


 i can give bring NMT


----------



## Janson

Timmy and Tommy buying turnips for 548 bells.
Tips not required but greatly appreciated (bells, rare items/diys, flowers, whatever)
I've made a little walk way with fences that will take you straight to the shop, you can't miss it. I'm the guy dressed like a knight.

Please reply with a name and queue here:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/89654421


----------



## Janson

Janson said:


> Timmy and Tommy buying turnips for 548 bells.
> Tips not required but greatly appreciated (bells, rare items/diys, flowers, whatever)
> I've made a little walk way with fences that will take you straight to the shop, you can't miss it. I'm the guy dressed like a knight.
> 
> Please reply with a name and queue here:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/89654421


 I've locked the queue as there's a bit of a backlog to get through. I will try my best to reply to messages and stuff but I'm supposed to be working from home rn lunch break is over haha


----------



## Cepacas

St


Janson said:


> I've locked the queue as there's a bit of a backlog to get through. I will try my best to reply to messages and stuff but I'm supposed to be working from home rn lunch break is over haha


Still locked?


----------



## Janson

Cepacas said:


> St
> 
> Still locked?


Yeah, I can DM you the dodo code if you're interested. I'm finding it a little easier that way.


----------



## Mari61692

I’m interested as well let me know if it unlocks please


----------



## Cepacas

Janson said:


> Yeah, I can DM you the dodo code if you're interested. I'm finding it a little easier that way.


Please DM me the Dodo.


----------



## amemome

CrazedTroll said:


> So, I think too many people joined at once and crashed it, new code is 83VHG


Do you mind if I stop by too, if you're still open?

//oops, asked the wrong person...
still looking to sell my turnips though! can offer gold nuggets and a nmt


----------



## Just4N6and4D6

Janson said:


> Yeah, I can DM you the dodo code if you're interested. I'm finding it a little easier that way.


Don't suppose this island is still open for business?


----------



## candylamnidae

i posted in the wrong forum im sorry!


----------



## Oldtimer

Sorry, realized my first post was probably poor etiquette. My apologies.


----------



## majorminus

I have T&T buying for 323 bells at my island. Redd is here (walking on the island). In-game bell tips appreciated but not required. DM for Dodo code.


----------



## Foxtrot422

Hey y’all! I’m new to this but my turnip prices for this morning are 615 if you anyone is interested! Donations would be appreciated as an entry fee. Let me know!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Foxtrot422 said:


> Hey y’all! I’m new to this but my turnip prices for this morning are 615 if you anyone is interested! Donations would be appreciated as an entry fee. Let me know!


Hey there, I'd like to go. Just PM me when your gates are open and give me the 5 Digit Dodo Code. Thanks.


----------



## amemome

Foxtrot422 said:


> Hey y’all! I’m new to this but my turnip prices for this morning are 615 if you anyone is interested! Donations would be appreciated as an entry fee. Let me know!


Hey, do you mind if I visit?


----------



## Foxtrot422

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey there, I'd like to go. Just PM me when your gates are open and give me the 5 Digit Dodo Code. Thanks.





amemome said:


> Hey, do you mind if I visit?


Yes! I DM'ed you the code!


----------



## KeatAlex

Foxtrot422 said:


> Hey y’all! I’m new to this but my turnip prices for this morning are 615 if you anyone is interested! Donations would be appreciated as an entry fee. Let me know!



Hi may I come over and sell?


----------



## Foxtrot422

KeatAlex said:


> Hi may I come over and sell?


Yes of course! the dodo code is CJDFM


----------



## KeatAlex

Foxtrot422 said:


> Yes of course! the dodo code is


Thanks so much, Im on my way, Saros from Cassiopeia


----------



## Supka

Foxtrot422 said:


> Hey y’all! I’m new to this but my turnip prices for this morning are 615 if you anyone is interested! Donations would be appreciated as an entry fee. Let me know!


Hi there, I'd like to come. Could you please send me the dodo code?


----------



## Fireburns317

Foxtrot422 said:


> Hey y’all! I’m new to this but my turnip prices for this morning are 615 if you anyone is interested! Donations would be appreciated as an entry fee. Let me know!


I’ll donate let me know the dodo code


----------



## Foxtrot422

Fireburns317 said:


> I’ll donate let me know the dodo code


Sure! I'll DM you


----------



## E-Man

Hi, I’d like to come. Will tip 99k if you can send me the dodo code.. Thanks..


----------



## Ihllusion

Hi I’d also like to come over!


----------



## Foxtrot422

Ill DM you the code!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Foxtrot422 said:


> Hey y’all! I’m new to this but my turnip prices for this morning are 615 if you anyone is interested! Donations would be appreciated as an entry fee. Let me know!


I checked TurnipProphet.io and I have potential to have continued high price turnips for the PM, so I will update the information accordingly


----------



## Foxtrot422

Hey guys! My turnip prices have gone down in the PM so they are no longer high. I'm glad I was able to assist those who came and thank you all for being so kind!! If I have good prices in the future I will let you all know


----------



## osito

my shop's buying turnips for 483 bells. it's right next to the airport, just follow the path to the right. dm me for the dodo code! tips aren't necessary but very appreciated so i can keep moving my buildings around. 

edit: going to take a break for now, but might re-open later on!


----------



## J_LaP

Currently buying for 645!  Fee is 99k bells per trip which I think is more than fair, you can come more than once when you reach the top of the queue which is currently empty, just be respectful and remember to leave through the airport! <3 

Use the link below to join the queue so it's only a few on the island at once and not a mess, trust me this is the fastest way.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/9f9804f4


----------



## berry creme

J_LaP said:


> Currently buying for 645!  Fee is 99k bells per trip which I think is more than fair, you can come more than once when you reach the top of the queue which is currently empty, just be respectful and remember to leave through the airport! <3
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/9f9804f4


can i come right now? it would be much appreciated


----------



## Hungryyy

J_LaP said:


> Currently buying for 645!  Fee is 99k bells per trip which I think is more than fair, you can come more than once when you reach the top of the queue which is currently empty, just be respectful and remember to leave through the airport! <3
> 
> Use the link below to join the queue so it's only a few on the island at once and not a mess, trust me this is the fastest way.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/9f9804f4


Heya, would love to visit. I'm in queue


----------



## Amw0913

J_LaP said:


> Currently buying for 645!  Fee is 99k bells per trip which I think is more than fair, you can come more than once when you reach the top of the queue which is currently empty, just be respectful and remember to leave through the airport! <3
> 
> Use the link below to join the queue so it's only a few on the island at once and not a mess, trust me this is the fastest way.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/9f9804f4


Would love to visit!


----------



## J_LaP

J_LaP said:


> Currently buying for 645!  Fee is 99k bells per trip which I think is more than fair, you can come more than once when you reach the top of the queue which is currently empty, just be respectful and remember to leave through the airport! <3
> 
> Use the link below to join the queue so it's only a few on the island at once and not a mess, trust me this is the fastest way.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/9f9804f4



I have to sign off for a while now, it's almost 7 pm local time here, so if you want to visit before 10 pm send me a message or reply and if I see it I will open back up and just send you a dodo code directly!


----------



## mwgiii

If you open again, I would love to stop by.


----------



## Danirratic

If anyone opens for over 400 please let me know, I need to make multiple, multiple trips, but can drop 2 or 3 bell bags per trip! Let me know asap via DM! Ty!


----------



## J_LaP

Danirratic said:


> If anyone opens for over 400 please let me know, I need to make multiple, multiple trips, but can drop 2 or 3 bell bags per trip! Let me know asap via DM! Ty!



I can open again, I will PM you the code.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

I wil


mwgiii said:


> If you open again, I would love to stop by.


l DM you the code


----------



## SkyeFromDixon

Looking sell my small amount of turnips. Just one trip. My town is 108, so something greater


----------



## Danirratic

Still have more turnips! Looking to sell. Of youre around 400, give or take a few, I'm willing to tip 2 bags per trip!


----------



## wadoo

Turnips are going for 325 in my town if anyone would like to come over you can pm me!


----------



## Tagliatelle

Looking to sell turnips, I ideally could do with two trips and will tip a stack each visit


----------



## voltairenism

Anyone with 130+ turnips price?? I had a decreasing pattern this week and I just want any profit


----------



## Danirratic

LF a high selling set of nookling twins! I've got an inventory full of turnips I'm desperate to flip! Please PM me if your island is available for a quick sale. I'll drop you 2 bags on the way out


----------



## PurpleCrutches

removed


----------



## SirPyro

Lf for high buying nooks and kinda desperate atm to sell them


----------



## Jellymae

Looking for turnip prices pref over 140bells just so I don't make a loss this week. 
I've only got 1 journeys worth of them too.


----------



## Hebsey

Also looking for some decent prices! Anything over 140 is cool~!


----------



## kamizubon

If anyone has high prices that would be great, my girlfriend tried her first time at turnips and we've had 30-40s all week


----------



## Lilyacre

Looking for prices above 90 bells - the higher the better! Had low prices all week and need to get them sold today!


----------



## Kuidaore

Nooklings buying turnips for 180 for the next hour, if anyone needs to unload turnips last-minute, DM me for code 

Closed, ty all!


----------



## burrntriice

Not the best, but mines are at 162 bells rn  dm if you wanna come over!

edit: my tv cut out so if anyone who was over still has turnips to sell lmk!


----------



## biibii

mine are at 190, no tips necessary but are appreciated <3


----------



## lumineerin

Turnips are 129 for the rest of the day if you need to get rid of them!


----------



## Chibin

can someone let me sell 1 trip of turnips at their place? I need to at least break even D:


----------



## alrodrigu

woozi said:


> mine are at 190, no tips necessary but are appreciated <3


I have 100 turnips left. mind if i stop by?


----------



## awkwardturtle

nooklings currently selling for 375 if interested!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

awkwardturtle said:


> nooklings currently selling for 375 if interested!


Hi can i come pls ty


----------



## icewin

awkwardturtle said:


> nooklings currently selling for 375 if interested!


Can I come pls


----------



## awkwardturtle

icewin said:


> Can I come pls


doing 2 at a time currently. i will invite you when open


----------



## luna.cee

Me too please!


----------



## Rosch

EDIT: nvm


----------



## keishisplayhouse

Um, I was time travelling to get some villagers in boxes to hopefully trade for Olaf and uh....







Does anyone wanna visit?

The Dodo Code can be received via pms!


----------



## haillzzz

keishisplayhouse said:


> Um, I was time travelling to get some villagers in boxes to hopefully trade for Olaf and uh....
> 
> 
> View attachment 248366
> 
> Does anyone wanna visit?


me please!!


----------



## Rosch

keishisplayhouse said:


> Um, I was time travelling to get some villagers in boxes to hopefully trade for Olaf and uh....
> 
> 
> View attachment 248366
> 
> Does anyone wanna visit?



Oh. Me, please. Only 1 trip.


----------



## Riley9

keishisplayhouse said:


> Um, I was time travelling to get some villagers in boxes to hopefully trade for Olaf and uh....
> 
> 
> View attachment 248366
> 
> Does anyone wanna visit?


 Me please!!


----------



## keishisplayhouse

haillzzz said:


> me please!!


----------



## Rosch

keishisplayhouse said:


> Dodo Code



Be careful of dropping your Dodo code publicly like this, just in case you want to avoid random people flying into your island.


----------



## keishisplayhouse

Rosch said:


> Be careful of dropping your Dodo code publicly like this, just in case you want to avoid random people flying into your island.


I dont particularly mind, I dont often open my gates anyhow; I'm just glad to help out lol


----------



## icewin

keishisplayhouse said:


> Um, I was time travelling to get some villagers in boxes to hopefully trade for Olaf and uh....
> 
> 
> View attachment 248366
> 
> Does anyone wanna visit?
> 
> The Dodo Code is
> GL8QN


Can I come too?


----------



## Rosch

keishisplayhouse said:


> I dont particularly mind, I dont often open my gates anyhow; I'm just glad to help out lol



Thank you for letting us in. Appreciate it.


----------



## keishisplayhouse

Rosch said:


> Thank you for letting us in. Appreciate it.


No problem! Im sorry that the immense amount of people came in;  wasnt expecting that many all at once omg.


----------



## Keion

keishisplayhouse said:


> No problem! Im sorry that the immense amount of people came in;  wasnt expecting that many all at once omg.



Do you mind if I come too?


----------



## Story

keishisplayhouse said:


> Um, I was time travelling to get some villagers in boxes to hopefully trade for Olaf and uh....
> 
> 
> View attachment 248366
> 
> Does anyone wanna visit?
> 
> The Dodo Code can be received via pms!


Are you still open for visits?


----------



## tofutti

awkwardturtle said:


> nooklings currently selling for 375 if interested!


hi, are you still open? would love to come!


----------



## AshdewCrossing

keishisplayhouse said:


> Um, I was time travelling to get some villagers in boxes to hopefully trade for Olaf and uh....
> 
> Does anyone wanna visit?
> 
> The Dodo Code can be received via pms!


I'd like to come if you're still open!


----------



## Daz

o


keishisplayhouse said:


> Um, I was time travelling to get some villagers in boxes to hopefully trade for Olaf and uh....
> 
> 
> View attachment 248366
> 
> Does anyone wanna visit?
> 
> The Dodo Code can be received via pms!


oh wow! Me please if you're still open


----------



## Blood Eclipse

keishisplayhouse said:


> Um, I was time travelling to get some villagers in boxes to hopefully trade for Olaf and uh....
> 
> 
> View attachment 248366
> 
> Does anyone wanna visit?
> 
> The Dodo Code can be received via pms!




Can I visit please?


----------



## SeraphicOrder

keishisplayhouse said:


> Um, I was time travelling to get some villagers in boxes to hopefully trade for Olaf and uh....
> 
> 
> View attachment 248366
> 
> Does anyone wanna visit?
> 
> The Dodo Code can be received via pms!


Can  i please come s well ty


----------



## ThePhantom

Nooklings buying for 590! Please see my thread for more info: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/nooklings-buying-turnips-for-590.520559/


----------



## keishisplayhouse

I'll be closing my gates soon, so please pm me if you would like to come over! 

Edit:
The gates are now closed.
Thank you everyone for visiting! It was a wild ride! lol


----------



## BalloonFight

I'd super love to visit. Sent a PM.


----------



## LilySnow

I need to sell turnips. Anyone got anything for 300-500+? I'm hoping to sell before my ingame time goes to 12 AM. I'll do 1NMT per trip.


----------



## drakeotomy

Same as LilySnow. I've got a few stacks left.


----------



## jakeulous

Looking for Nooks that buys for 500+ im planning on doing 5 runs back to back, and will tip 500k per run..

DM me dodocode if interested


----------



## savvistyles

Would love to come sell turnips!
500+ bells please 
Will give 1 NMT for a DODO Code!


----------



## Neopet

I have multiple trips worth and will pay generously! Details here


----------



## Xanek

Need to do 4 runs worth, if anyone got anything 400+ in the next 3 hours

Nevermind, taking too long


----------



## Abcdellen

daisy is selling turnips for 96 bells each, feel free to stop by. Please don’t take my fruit or run trough my flowers. The dodo code is: 0HRMQ


----------



## ribbyn

Daisy is selling for 92 bells! https://turnip.exchange/island/78a1c943


----------



## BlkGrlMgc

Daisy is selling for $90 on my island, PM for Dodo code. Please dont steal and no fee to come purchase.


----------



## a pomeranian

[CLOSED] 90 selling price, no entry fee! Hop in my queue


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Daisy is selling for 91 bells. Everyone is welcome. Dodo code is 2LSR6


----------



## stxve

Daisy is selling for 90 bells each. I want 1 NMT per visit


----------



## Sara?

stxve said:


> Daisy is selling for 90 bells each. I want 1 NMT per visit



She is selling in my town also 90 bells each and No you do not have to give me 1 NMT per visit in my island ( it would be like a rob to ask for that) hope you have a good day guys!


----------



## sheepyton

*TBT Username*: sheepyton
*In-game name / Island name*: Pearl/Memento Island
*Dodo Code*: here
*Time zone*: PST
*Turnip prices*: 104 bells


----------



## eggmoon

daisy selling for 90 bells on my island, here's my queue! no fee but I'm looking for garden gnomes or any DIY recipes if yall have any to spare! 
will try to keep gates open for an hour or so <3

closed now!


----------



## Saaahar

keishisplayhouse said:


> Um, I was time travelling to get some villagers in boxes to hopefully trade for Olaf and uh....
> 
> 
> View attachment 248366
> 
> Does anyone wanna visit?
> 
> The Dodo Code can be received via pms!


Would love to visit !!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Saaahar said:


> Would love to visit !!


Nvm noticed this was yesterday’s price !


----------



## Sara?

errase message


----------



## Maddie.Summers

looking to sell turnips today! will tip 10% of what I make :- )


----------



## wilky

a pomeranian said:


> 90 selling price, no entry fee! Hop in my queue


Ty!


----------



## a pomeranian

wilky said:


> Ty!


Not a problem! Thanks so much for stopping by!


----------



## Malice

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.



hello! I sent you a message!


----------



## CamJam

keishisplayhouse said:


> Um, I was time travelling to get some villagers in boxes to hopefully trade for Olaf and uh....
> 
> 
> View attachment 248366
> 
> Does anyone wanna visit?
> 
> The Dodo Code can be received via pms!


I'd like to visit  can leave a tip!


----------



## UmbreonRogue

Hoping to sell turnips at 200+ or more, preferably on the higher end towards 400+ but I'm fine with anything that can turn me a profit.  Will tip your choice of 5 NMT or 10% of earnings.


----------



## keelahawk

Futurism said:


> Hi everyone! My Nook’s Cranny is buying turnips for 536. Feel free to pop down! No entry fee or anything like that.
> 
> This is my first time ever going online, so if anyone had a peach/pear going spare, or a Mum/llily/rose/Cosmo I would massively appreciate one as dont have any! Saves creating a new thread  although nothing is expected, honestly. My shop also has yellow and white pansies, red and yellow hyacinths, and white and orange windflowers. Feel free to shop! I’ll pm you dodo code if you message and are interested.


Sending you a message! I have many of those flowers.

*edit- that was several days ago my bad!


----------



## CamJam

Anyone's island buying turnips for a good price?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

sorry ignore this!! quoted smth wrong heh


----------



## Chuckt93

*Any time traveler who has good selling prices, if you're out there, I'm right here waiting for you ❤

If you need something in return, I will try to do my very best to help you out any way I can.*


----------



## Restin

Id like to echo this! Need to unload my stock in 1 trip I’ll take a nooks buying at 150 lol


----------



## Fatbabyx

Chuckt93 said:


> *Any time traveler who has good selling prices, if you're out there, I'm right here waiting for you ❤
> 
> If you need something in return, I will try to do my very best to help you out any way I can.*


We're right here waiting with you <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Guys, you really need to start heeding by the rules of this thread:

*"Please only post in this thread if you are advertising YOUR own island's selling and buying turnip prices.*_ Do not post just to write that you are searching for a high price. Please be patient and wait for people to post their prices!_"

It's on the first page if you somehow missed it.


----------



## ThePhantom

Nooklings buying turnips 623 each! See my thread for more info: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/nooklings-buying-turnips-623.521402/


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

does anyone still have daisy? looking to buy ^^


----------



## Sara?

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> does anyone still have daisy? looking to buy ^^



Deleated. My error


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

lucia123 said:


> Do you mean Cosmos? do you need the flower or the seeds?


no i meant daisy mae lol


----------



## awkwardturtle

daisy selling for 105.


----------



## kukotte

Nook is buying Turnips 454. Shop is straight ahead. Expect traffic since I’m opening to the public. I will be open for a few hours. Will update again once I’m closing.

Dodo code is 4WGBB
Leave a tip by the sitting lady if you can <3 Bells or NMT. NO ITEMS.


----------



## Triaged

kukotte said:


> Nook is buying Turnips 454. Shop is straight ahead. Expect traffic since I’m opening to the public. I will be open for a few hours. Will update again once I’m closing.
> 
> Dodo code is 4WGBB
> Leave a tip by the sitting lady if you can <3 Bells or NMT. NO ITEMS.


Thank you for opening up! I'll be over just now.  John from Pokan.


----------



## jamiesuelove

edit: Got in and sold thank you!


----------



## Eirrinn

kukotte said:


> Nook is buying Turnips 454. Shop is straight ahead. Expect traffic since I’m opening to the public. I will be open for a few hours. Will update again once I’m closing.
> 
> Dodo code is 4WGBB
> Leave a tip by the sitting lady if you can <3 Bells or NMT. NO ITEMS.


You should probably DM people the code who want to join, I’ve had random people join and ruin my island by posting my codes on the forums :c


----------



## Kaaww

Anyone have high turnip prices 500?


----------



## eltigre2001

Anyone have high turnip prices? or at least above 300?


----------



## kukotte

Eirrinn said:


> You should probably DM people the code who want to join, I’ve had random people join and ruin my island by posting my codes on the forums :c



Tried that before, didn't like it. Too much messages to sort.
Idk if you managed to come by but my town is fenced before so no one can mess with it.
Ok someone took a few oranges from the tree at the entrance but I don't care much.
This method work better for me. Just collecting tip on the sideline.


----------



## habitigigi

kukotte said:


> .


I like to join  if i can.  Thank you


----------



## baileyanne94

kukotte said:


> Tried that before, didn't like it. Too much messages to sort.
> Idk if you managed to come by but my town is fenced before so no one can mess with it.
> Ok someone took a few oranges from the tree at the entrance but I don't care much.
> This method work better for me. Just collecting tip on the sideline.



would it be alright for me to make a few trips? Will definitely tip NMT.


----------



## kukotte

baileyanne94 said:


> would it be alright for me to make a few trips? Will definitely tip NMT.


Make as much as you want. Don't need to tip for each trip either.
Traffic is still heavy mind you


----------



## Eirrinn

kukotte said:


> Tried that before, didn't like it. Too much messages to sort.
> Idk if you managed to come by but my town is fenced before so no one can mess with it.
> Ok someone took a few oranges from the tree at the entrance but I don't care much.
> This method work better for me. Just collecting tip on the sideline.


Well thank you for letting me come anyway. I left a tip


----------



## Trevorjs97

Can i





kukotte said:


> Make as much as you want. Don't need to tip for each trip either.
> Traffic is still heavy mind you


I please be added to the waiting list? I can tip NMTs


----------



## kukotte

Trevorjs97 said:


> Can i
> I please be added to the waiting list? I can tip NMTs


There's no waiting list. Just try your luck in making it through.


----------



## WaltFalci

kukotte said:


> There's no waiting list. Just try your luck in making it through.


on my way, thank u


----------



## kukotte

Sorry gyus, had to empty my pockets. Will Reopen in a moment.


----------



## WaltFalci

kukotte said:


> Sorry gyus, had to empty my pockets. Will Reopen in a moment.


----------



## Trevorjs97

Eirrinn said:


> You should probably DM people the code who want to join, I’ve had random people join and ruin my island by posting my codes on the forums :c





kukotte said:


> There's no waiting list. Just try your luck in making it through.


I tried about 30 times and have yet to get an opening, but still appreciate  it!


----------



## kukotte

Alright, ready to host again for a while. Again, don't come if you don't want to get interrupted every 5 seconds.

Price: 454
Code: 8J7GF

Leave IGB or NMT tip If you can <3. Leave it by the sitting lady. NO ITEMS!
Oranges on the ground are FREE to grab if you need them <3


----------



## tur1ng

kukotte said:


> Alright, ready to host again for a while. Again, don't come if you don't want to get interrupted every 5 seconds.
> 
> Price: 454
> Code: 8J7GF
> 
> Leave IGB or NMT tip If you can <3. Leave it by the sitting lady. NO ITEMS!
> Oranges on the ground are FREE to grab if you need them <3


Hi, I'm at your island and the price is only 170 now. You should probably revise this post!


----------



## Twinsouls1145

tur1ng said:


> Hi, I'm at your island and the price is only 170 now. You should probably revise this post!


time travelling changes ur price now @kukotte so if thats what u did thats probably what happened


----------



## kukotte

I did not change anything though. Just ended the session. Let me check.


----------



## Psy

Your time hit 12pm so prices change after 12pm in game


----------



## kukotte

Psy said:


> Your time hit 12pm so prices change after 12pm in game



I was not aware of this. Thanks for telling.

And sorry for those who couldn't make it ><' I'll know for next time to check the hour.


----------



## moby thicc

good evening! my turnip prices are going for 576 bells right now. i'm the lady sitting right outside the nook's cranny. my dodo code is *KMXN4*

tips are appreciated but not necessary! also looking to catalogue some items and/or for some DIY recipes. i have a little list here: bam! but like i said, it's not necessary c: come on in and sell those turnips!


----------



## whoandwhy

moby thicc said:


> good evening! my turnip prices are going for 576 bells right now. i'm the lady sitting right outside the nook's cranny. my dodo code is *KMXN4*
> 
> tips are appreciated but not necessary! also looking to catalogue some items and/or for some DIY recipes. i have a little list here: bam! but like i said, it's not necessary c: come on in and sell those turnips!


gate still open? I'll come over with some NMTs cause I might have to make multiple trips!


----------



## Zen

moby thicc said:


> good evening! my turnip prices are going for 576 bells right now. i'm the lady sitting right outside the nook's cranny. my dodo code is *KMXN4*
> 
> tips are appreciated but not necessary! also looking to catalogue some items and/or for some DIY recipes. i have a little list here: bam! but like i said, it's not necessary c: come on in and sell those turnips!



i'll stop by and bring you the DIY for the 2 ironwood things in your list. 2 trips ok?


----------



## calamitybot

moby thicc said:


> good evening! my turnip prices are going for 576 bells right now. i'm the lady sitting right outside the nook's cranny. my dodo code is *KMXN4*
> 
> tips are appreciated but not necessary! also looking to catalogue some items and/or for some DIY recipes. i have a little list here: bam! but like i said, it's not necessary c: come on in and sell those turnips!


ill come over if still open. i can give u a red futon


----------



## misscarol

moby thicc said:


> good evening! my turnip prices are going for 576 bells right now. i'm the lady sitting right outside the nook's cranny. my dodo code is *KMXN4*
> 
> tips are appreciated but not necessary! also looking to catalogue some items and/or for some DIY recipes. i have a little list here: bam! but like i said, it's not necessary c: come on in and sell those turnips!



Thank you so much for hosting, headed over : )


----------



## lucindaa

I'd love to come, I can bring a clay furnace


----------



## moby thicc

moby thicc said:


> good evening! my turnip prices are going for 576 bells right now. i'm the lady sitting right outside the nook's cranny. my dodo code is *KMXN4*
> 
> tips are appreciated but not necessary! also looking to catalogue some items and/or for some DIY recipes. i have a little list here: bam! but like i said, it's not necessary c: come on in and sell those turnips!


lots of people are coming by, so please be patient and take your time selling and whatnot! i am gonna be doing this for a couple hours, so i'm not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Zen

this server may crash. :/


----------



## EuIetta

looking to sell these turnips for a decent price cause the turnip guide and the nooklings screwed me over yet again. :c i can leave a nice tip.​


----------



## moby thicc

Zen said:


> this server may crash. :/


if it does then i will change the code and have people DM me for it, then let a few in at a time. tonight seems like it'll be a busy night!


----------



## whoandwhy

moby thicc said:


> lots of people are coming by, so please be patient and take your time selling and whatnot! i am gonna be doing this for a couple hours, so i'm not going anywhere anytime soon.


Oop, destination island full, I'll wait a few before shipping out. c:
Happy selling all.


----------



## Bird_9

Can i come please??


----------



## toonafeesh

moby thicc said:


> good evening! my turnip prices are going for 576 bells right now. i'm the lady sitting right outside the nook's cranny. my dodo code is *KMXN4*
> 
> tips are appreciated but not necessary! also looking to catalogue some items and/or for some DIY recipes. i have a little list here: bam! but like i said, it's not necessary c: come on in and sell those turnips!


I can bring mom's tea cozy, street organ and a tall garden rock!


----------



## baileyanne94

I’m interested in coming at some point please if possible, it can be later or if codes aren’t sent out via PM. Thank you!


----------



## racatl

i'd love to come! i'll definitely be tipping


----------



## moby thicc

hey all! i'm gonna be canceling the session because it's quite chaotic. (i thought it would be a slow night like the other, but i guess i was wrong!) tips are still appreciated as well as what's on my wishlist! i'll be taking in a few people at a time to prevent chaos and lag. sorry for the inconvenience, and i will do my best to get to everybody tonight!! thank you so much c: 

DM me for the new dodo code, please. thank you!


----------



## MadJimJaspers

Can I come by and visit!!??? Looks like different code now??


----------



## CassandraC

moby thicc said:


> good evening! my turnip prices are going for 576 bells right now. i'm the lady sitting right outside the nook's cranny. my dodo code is *KMXN4*
> 
> tips are appreciated but not necessary! also looking to catalogue some items and/or for some DIY recipes. i have a little list here: bam! but like i said, it's not necessary c: come on in and sell those turnips!




Hi there, would love to come


----------



## alexciaramellano

hi!! could i come? i purchased 1.5 mil bells of turnips, will tip generously


----------



## Psy

moby thicc said:


> hey all! i'm gonna be canceling the session because it's quite chaotic. (i thought it would be a slow night like the other, but i guess i was wrong!) tips are still appreciated as well as what's on my wishlist! i'll be taking in a few people at a time to prevent chaos and lag. sorry for the inconvenience, and i will do my best to get to everybody tonight!! thank you so much c:
> 
> DM me for the new dodo code, please. thank you!



I dm you waiting on reply


----------



## Alkylaid

I'd like to come. I sent you a DM.


----------



## Aikari

moby thicc said:


> hey all! i'm gonna be canceling the session because it's quite chaotic. (i thought it would be a slow night like the other, but i guess i was wrong!) tips are still appreciated as well as what's on my wishlist! i'll be taking in a few people at a time to prevent chaos and lag. sorry for the inconvenience, and i will do my best to get to everybody tonight!! thank you so much c:
> 
> DM me for the new dodo code, please. thank you!


Hi! DM you a while back if you are free to check it


----------



## moby thicc

Hello, guys. As soon as this batch of people leave, I am going to have to end this current session. Somebody has been sharing my dodo code with others and it has been causing an influx of people coming in without giving those who msged me a chance to visit. I hate to do this, but it's just not fair. Maybe I will update with a new code and stricter rules (and fewer people coming in) but I am going to have to stop for a bit. Thank you all who visited and sold their turnips, and thank you who messaged me regardless. Hopefully I'll make it up to y'all soon.


----------



## alexciaramellano

moby thicc said:


> Hello, guys. As soon as this batch of people leave, I am going to have to end this current session. Somebody has been sharing my dodo code with others and it has been causing an influx of people coming in without giving those who msged me a chance to visit. I hate to do this, but it's just not fair. Maybe I will update with a new code and stricter rules (and fewer people coming in) but I am going to have to stop for a bit. Thank you all who visited and sold their turnips, and thank you who messaged me regardless. Hopefully I'll make it up to y'all soon.


thank you anyway!!


----------



## Psy

moby thicc said:


> Hello, guys. As soon as this batch of people leave, I am going to have to end this current session. Somebody has been sharing my dodo code with others and it has been causing an influx of people coming in without giving those who msged me a chance to visit. I hate to do this, but it's just not fair. Maybe I will update with a new code and stricter rules (and fewer people coming in) but I am going to have to stop for a bit. Thank you all who visited and sold their turnips, and thank you who messaged me regardless. Hopefully I'll make it up to y'all soon.


There’s always someone that’s gotta ruin it for everyone else


----------



## toonafeesh

Oh no I'm sorry to hear about that :C I did give my friend the dodo code after getting your permission, but he wasn't able to make it anyway;;  I doubt he shared the code with anyone else though >_<


----------



## Ritzbitz

Could I come ??? I have 4 trips


----------



## CassandraC

moby thicc said:


> Hello, guys. As soon as this batch of people leave, I am going to have to end this current session. Somebody has been sharing my dodo code with others and it has been causing an influx of people coming in without giving those who msged me a chance to visit. I hate to do this, but it's just not fair. Maybe I will update with a new code and stricter rules (and fewer people coming in) but I am going to have to stop for a bit. Thank you all who visited and sold their turnips, and thank you who messaged me regardless. Hopefully I'll make it up to y'all soon.



aww what a shame that there is always somone that ruins it.

Thank you for trying to get everyone onto your island anyway much appreciated!


----------



## awkwardturtle

Anyone selling for decent prices? Have 3 trips worth I'd like to sell


----------



## HElizaJ

Edit: never mind


----------



## lele

Edit - sorry


----------



## _Donut_

Not trying to be "that guy" but guys can you please stop posting your 'I'm looking for turnip prices' comments. When people have high prices and want to open up their island they will post here and THEN you can reply to them for a visit. It kinda annoying for all the other people looking for good prices to see new posts here and have to find out it's yet another 'looking for prices' post...

Rules of this thread clearly states: 

*Please only post in this thread if you are advertising YOUR own island's selling and buying turnip prices.*_ Do not post just to write that you are searching for a high price. Please be patient and wait for people to post their prices! And remember to always be respectful and follow the rules of the host's island!! _


----------



## Sara?

moby thicc said:


> Hello, guys. As soon as this batch of people leave, I am going to have to end this current session. Somebody has been sharing my dodo code with others and it has been causing an influx of people coming in without giving those who msged me a chance to visit. I hate to do this, but it's just not fair. Maybe I will update with a new code and stricter rules (and fewer people coming in) but I am going to have to stop for a bit. Thank you all who visited and sold their turnips, and thank you who messaged me regardless. Hopefully I'll make it up to y'all soon.



Its a shame to hear that, if you will open later on i would love to have the chance to sell some turnips, thanks and sorry for the bad experience


----------



## macosta

Anyone currently letting people sell their turnips?


----------



## HElizaJ

Edit: I got it wrong never mind!


----------



## jessined

Are you still letting people sell?
NVM LMAO


Gracelia said:


> The prices change twice daily. Once at 12:00AM and then at 12:00PM.
> 
> My turnip prices are at 531 bells. Island name: Puccho.
> 
> If you'd like to come over, visit this *thread and post*. I'll be taking it in groups of 3 people max. Please allow for everyone to finish selling (indicate by typing 1 and then please wait) and then you can leave through the " - " option. If you would like to come over more than once, message me and I will sort it out later so you can freely come in and out!
> 
> Please don't leave me any bells -- I'm okay in them. However, I would appreciate any furniture so I can catalog them~!! Flowers such as 1 rose are appreciated too.


----------



## musubi

jessined said:


> Are you still letting people sell?



She edited her post.  No longer at that price.


----------



## jessined

musubi said:


> She edited her post.  No longer at that price.


Thank you dear, I am new on this


----------



## GioLo

Just Joined as well. We basically just need to keep on eye out for posts for people selling right?


----------



## Huskyaki

GioLo said:


> Just Joined as well. We basically just need to keep on eye out for posts for people selling right?


Yes pretty much! Just please don’t ask if people are selling since people will tell you when they are selling.

Sometimes people sell in the Dodo Buisness class forum, but you do have to pay an entry fee.
However, this thread exists for people who don’t wish to have an entry fee, and usually just ask for a tip once your done.


----------



## awkwardturtle

Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc.

------------------CLOSED----------------------------


----------



## SoSu

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc


I'm interested!


----------



## Gremliin

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc


Is it alright if I come over? I can offer 30 iron as a tip :>


----------



## Cancoon

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc


I'd like to come!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc


I'd like to come! I have plenty of stone to share


----------



## solace

I'd also like to come sell. I have iron for you as well!


----------



## awkwardturtle

ill do increments of 3 so it doesnt get chaotic.


----------



## tokocrossing

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc


i'm interested! i can tip you


----------



## Queeniexo23

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc


I would like to come pls! Ill tip


----------



## FireNinja1

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc


I'm interested as well!


----------



## kuxip

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc


I;d like to come!


----------



## acnl.nancy

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc


i'll like to come


----------



## Whohaw

Yes please, 99k per trip ?


----------



## dwojo68

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc


I am Interested


----------



## bebicrossing

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc



Hi there! If you're still open, I have some iron to give c:


----------



## lele

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc



can I please come I’ll bring iron


----------



## awkwardturtle

okay noon price turnover. went down to 190!

thanks everyone who i was able to open up to


----------



## Mercury Black

awkwardturtle said:


> Nooklings selling for 352 if interested. Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially stone or iron etc


I would like to come sell my turnips pls I can offer a stack and a half of iron as a tip


----------



## kuxip

Mercury Black said:


> I would like to come sell my turnips pls I can offer a stack and a half of iron as a tip


Their price went to 190!


----------



## MadJimJaspers

anyone else selling right now???


----------



## Riley9

327 price on my island! NMT tip required PM me if interested


----------



## shayminskyforme88

*TBT Username*: shayminskyforme88
*In-game name / Island name*: Shawn/Winterwood
*Friend Code*: 8085-5358-1801
*Time zone*: GMT+8
*Turnip prices*: 301

Tips in IGB and NMT are appreciated, but NOT required.


----------



## Sara?

shayminskyforme88 said:


> *TBT Username*: shayminskyforme88
> *In-game name / Island name*: Shawn/Winterwood
> *Friend Code*: 8085-5358-1801
> *Time zone*: GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*: 301
> 
> Tips in IGB and NMT are appreciated, but NOT required.



hey there could i come over?


----------



## Sweetpeach

Are you still open ?


----------



## lele

shayminskyforme88 said:


> *TBT Username*: shayminskyforme88
> *In-game name / Island name*: Shawn/Winterwood
> *Friend Code*: 8085-5358-1801
> *Time zone*: GMT+8
> *Turnip prices*: 301
> 
> Tips in IGB and NMT are appreciated, but NOT required.


Can I please visit


----------



## Hsn97

CLOSED! 

Turnip prices are 432 on Wildshore! No entry fees or charges. Kicks is also here. Follow the link to visit.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/48dc2257


----------



## WaltFalci

Hsn97 said:


> CLOSED!
> 
> Turnip prices are 432 on Wildshore! No entry fees or charges. Kicks is also here. Follow the link to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/48dc2257


it's closed?


----------



## GioLo

Unfortunately :/


----------



## WaltFalci

GioLo said:


> Unfortunately :/


thank u


----------



## tsantsa

turnips are at 329! feel free to join the queue here!


----------



## CodyYuki

ems said:


> turnips are at 329! feel free to join the queue here!


Would like to join! still opened?


----------



## tsantsa

yep! you should be able to join the queue via the link


----------



## sheepyton

Anyone selling for over 400?


----------



## HyruleBoy2020

I remember playing Animal Crossing Wild World, and people would share their Island codes with high turnip prices, or exchange different fruits, without all of these mandated entry fees. When did this happen in Animal Crossing when people became more interested in monetizing a fake currency than just having fun? Did this start happening in New Leaf?


----------



## SCORPA15

Turnips selling in my town for 487.
Only taking 4 visitors at once, pm for dodo code.


----------



## Antonio

SCORPA15 said:


> Turnips selling in my town for 487.
> Only taking 4 visitors at once, pm for dodo code.


Alrighty, sent DM.


----------



## macosta

SCORPA15 said:


> Turnips selling in my town for 487.
> Only taking 4 visitors at once, pm for dodo code.


Sent pm


----------



## minnew

SCORPA15 said:


> Turnips selling in my town for 487.
> Only taking 4 visitors at once, pm for dodo code.



PM sent


----------



## dwojo68

SCORPA15 said:


> Turnips selling in my town for 487.
> Only taking 4 visitors at once, pm for dodo code.


pm sent


----------



## Dreamsooz

SCORPA15 said:


> Turnips selling in my town for 487.
> Only taking 4 visitors at once, pm for dodo code.


I sent a PM too !


----------



## kuxip

SCORPA15 said:


> Turnips selling in my town for 487.
> Only taking 4 visitors at once, pm for dodo code.


Sent a DM!


----------



## awkwardturtle

I have Daisy selling turnips for 101 if anyone is interested!


----------



## GioLo

SCORPA15 said:


> Turnips selling in my town for 487.
> Only taking 4 visitors at once, pm for dodo code.


Yes please


----------



## Matt0106

SCORPA15 said:


> Turnips selling in my town for 487.
> Only taking 4 visitors at once, pm for dodo code.



Pm'd!


----------



## Izzywalford

SCORPA15 said:


> Turnips selling in my town for 487.
> Only taking 4 visitors at once, pm for dodo code.


PM’d


----------



## OverFoxy!

Mine are going for 122 bells at the moment but I'm looking for better prices


----------



## thatloserkim

SCORPA15 said:


> Turnips selling in my town for 487.
> Only taking 4 visitors at once, pm for dodo code.


PM sent if you are still letting people in


----------



## OverFoxy!

thatloserkim said:


> PM sent if you are still letting people in


Same for me


----------



## Kihyo

SCORPA15 said:


> Turnips selling in my town for 487.
> Only taking 4 visitors at once, pm for dodo code.


sent pm as well! hehe hope i make it though lol


----------



## OverFoxy!

Kihyo said:


> sent pm as well! hehe hope i make it though lol


Same lol


----------



## UZ1

My turnips are going for 297 each. You will need a ladder to get up to nooks, and there is a 1 nmt entrance fee. Pm me for the dodo code, I will let two in at a time.


----------



## Timao

UZ1 said:


> My turnips are going for 297 each. You will need a ladder to get up to nooks, and there is a 1 nmt entrance fee. Pm me for the dodo code, I will let two in at a time.



i’d love to come. Just sent you a msg for the dodo code


----------



## Guymol

Somebody for turnips for over 300? Would love to visit


----------



## courtky

Turnips are 194 right now... not a super high price but decent. anyone is welcome to come, dm me.


----------



## Dufontee

My price is 366 bells: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/turnip-price-is-366.523391/


----------



## Snow

My turnip price is 498, I opened for a couple of people so I can take a few more. Tips not necessary but I'd love hybrids, bells or Xtra recipes. Pm me for Dodo code please

I have more requests than I can handle, sorry! I'll try to get to everyone in my PMs who is still online


----------



## Jasmine M

Snow said:


> My turnip price is 498, I opened for a couple of people so I can take a few more. Tips not necessary but I'd love hybrids, bells or Xtra recipes. Pm me for Dodo code please


Hey can I come???


----------



## Snow

Hey Jasmine - please message me so I can keep track, I had to take a break but I'll have a new Dodo code in a bit and I'll try to get as many people as I can


----------



## Jasmine M

Snow said:


> Hey Jasmine - please message me so I can keep track, I had to take a break but I'll have a new Dodo code in a bit and I'll try to get as many people as I can


Yep I messaged u. Thanks!


----------



## Jz_Lazy

Snow said:


> My turnip price is 498, I opened for a couple of people so I can take a few more. Tips not necessary but I'd love hybrids, bells or Xtra recipes. Pm me for Dodo code please


Could I come ill tip!


----------



## Zentrility

Snow said:


> Hey Jasmine - please message me so I can keep track, I had to take a break but I'll have a new Dodo code in a bit and I'll try to get as many people as I can


I messaged you as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Snow said:


> My turnip price is 498, I opened for a couple of people so I can take a few more. Tips not necessary but I'd love hybrids, bells or Xtra recipes. Pm me for Dodo code please
> 
> I have more requests than I can handle, sorry! I'll try to get to everyone in my PMs who is still online


There's no rush! We're just grateful that you let us sell turnips ^o^


----------



## doetothelindsay

My Nook's is currently buying for 281. Not a ton but not too shabby! Send me a message if you would like to come over


----------



## Tessie

Snow said:


> My turnip price is 498, I opened for a couple of people so I can take a few more. Tips not necessary but I'd love hybrids, bells or Xtra recipes. Pm me for Dodo code please
> 
> I have more requests than I can handle, sorry! I'll try to get to everyone in my PMs who is still online



Snow I'd love to come too <3 Ty!!

*edit: nevermind i sold somewhere else


----------



## happyabg

Snow said:


> My turnip price is 498, I opened for a couple of people so I can take a few more. Tips not necessary but I'd love hybrids, bells or Xtra recipes. Pm me for Dodo code please
> 
> I have more requests than I can handle, sorry! I'll try to get to everyone in my PMs who is still online


Still available? If so I'd love to come


----------



## moby thicc

hey! my turnips prices are going for 423 bells rn!  please DM me for my dodo code!
last time i did this, somebody shared my dodo code with quite a few other people without letting me know beforehand. it's okay if you want a friend to come, too, but please tell me so i am aware. 

i'm only going to allow a 3-4 people in at a time. tips are appreciated but not necessary. thanks! c:


----------



## amyahh

moby thicc said:


> hey! my turnips prices are going for 423 bells rn!  please DM me for my dodo code!
> last time i did this, somebody shared my dodo code with quite a few other people without letting me know beforehand. it's okay if you want a friend to come, too, but please tell me so i am aware.
> 
> i'm only going to allow a 3-4 people in at a time. tips are appreciated but not necessary. thanks! c:


hii, are your gates still open? I would love to stop by


----------



## Amw0913

moby thicc said:


> hey! my turnips prices are going for 423 bells rn!  please DM me for my dodo code!
> last time i did this, somebody shared my dodo code with quite a few other people without letting me know beforehand. it's okay if you want a friend to come, too, but please tell me so i am aware.
> 
> i'm only going to allow a 3-4 people in at a time. tips are appreciated but not necessary. thanks! c:


Can I come sell?


----------



## Aliya

moby thicc said:


> hey! my turnips prices are going for 423 bells rn!  please DM me for my dodo code!
> last time i did this, somebody shared my dodo code with quite a few other people without letting me know beforehand. it's okay if you want a friend to come, too, but please tell me so i am aware.
> 
> i'm only going to allow a 3-4 people in at a time. tips are appreciated but not necessary. thanks! c:



Can I stop by if you're still open?


----------



## GingerLemon

My turnip prices are 344 which I know isn't the best XD


----------



## flurrybuster

360 at the moment. Not bad, but not brilliant.


----------



## eko

My turnip prices are at 505 right now
edit: it's now 10pm, store is closed


----------



## flurrybuster

eko said:


> My turnip prices are at 505 right now


Can I come in a bit? Busy right now, but shouldn't take too long.


----------



## eko

flurrybuster said:


> Can I come in a bit? Busy right now, but shouldn't take too long.


Sure but note that it's currently 9:27pm so the store is closing soon


----------



## SeraphicOrder

eko said:


> Sure but note that it's currently 9:27pm so the store is closing soon


oh my can i come too?


----------



## eko

SeraphicOrder said:


> oh my can i come too?


sure! i'm only doing one person at a time though and there's 2 people in line


----------



## FreyaFreyr

Hey! Could I come to sell my turnips? I only need one trip


----------



## Kohaku._.Sayounara

eko said:


> sure! i'm only doing one person at a time though and there's 2 people in line


Hey, can I come too, I need only 1 trip


----------



## eko

Kohaku._.Sayounara said:


> Hey, can I come too, I need only 1 trip


sorry there's 4 people already coming over with 6 minutes left


----------



## FreyaFreyr

eko said:


> sorry there's 4 people already coming over with 6 minutes left


Oh damn! Okay!!


----------



## eko

Well it's officially 10:01pm, idk if staying in the store will allow others to still enter and sell at the original price


----------



## Jessy_Azran

HyruleBoy2020 said:


> I remember playing Animal Crossing Wild World, and people would share their Island codes with high turnip prices, or exchange different fruits, without all of these mandated entry fees. When did this happen in Animal Crossing when people became more interested in monetizing a fake currency than just having fun? Did this start happening in New Leaf?


My thoughts exactly. I just wanna help people out for free, and then I see greedy people, and it's like, it's just a game! I don't think it matters how much money I get, but then I'm not focusing on bells unless I'm buying or selling turnips. If my turnip prices are not 34 bells per turnip, and something on the high prices, I would never charge NMT or bells, it's silly.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



moby thicc said:


> hey! my turnips prices are going for 423 bells rn!  please DM me for my dodo code!
> last time i did this, somebody shared my dodo code with quite a few other people without letting me know beforehand. it's okay if you want a friend to come, too, but please tell me so i am aware.
> 
> i'm only going to allow a 3-4 people in at a time. tips are appreciated but not necessary. thanks! c:


are you still open?


----------



## diamond is unbreakable

Turnip price this morning is 600 bell exactly! Bear in mind that this is my MORNING price, so I will be open MAXIMUM FOUR HOURS before the price changes. After that it will lower by at least 400 bells if not more. 

Rules:
- to queue, ping me on here somehow. quote, dm, I don't care
- if you have more than one trip to make, you must requeue.
- please try to spend five minutes or less in the store. 
- if you break any of these rules, you will be kicked immediately. For this reason I will only take one at a time.

I try my best to be lenient towards town visitors, so please just behave  I've created a path with fences to the nook store.


----------



## Cory

diamond is unbreakable said:


> Turnip price this morning is 600 bell exactly! Bear in mind that this is my MORNING price, so I will be open MAXIMUM FOUR HOURS before the price changes. After that it will lower by at least 400 bells if not more.
> 
> Rules:
> - to queue, ping me on here somehow. quote, dm, I don't care
> - if you have more than one trip to make, you must requeue.
> - please try to spend five minutes or less in the store.
> - if you break any of these rules, you will be kicked immediately. For this reason I will only take one at a time.
> 
> I try my best to be lenient towards town visitors, so please just behave  I've created a path with fences to the nook store.


Do you accept tips?


----------



## diamond is unbreakable

Cory said:


> Do you accept tips?


I do, but I don't think they're necessary either. All I'm doing is letting you sell in my store


----------



## Owlii

diamond is unbreakable said:


> Turnip price this morning is 600 bell exactly! Bear in mind that this is my MORNING price, so I will be open MAXIMUM FOUR HOURS before the price changes. After that it will lower by at least 400 bells if not more.
> 
> Rules:
> - to queue, ping me on here somehow. quote, dm, I don't care
> - if you have more than one trip to make, you must requeue.
> - please try to spend five minutes or less in the store.
> - if you break any of these rules, you will be kicked immediately. For this reason I will only take one at a time.
> 
> I try my best to be lenient towards town visitors, so please just behave  I've created a path with fences to the nook store.


Yes please! Only one trip needed. iGM is Owlii


----------



## Cory

diamond is unbreakable said:


> I do, but I don't think they're necessary either. All I'm doing is letting you sell in my store


I pmed you saying I would like to come over. In case you didn't see I'm posting it here. I know it is time consuming to do this so that is why I tip.


----------



## Janson

diamond is unbreakable said:


> Turnip price this morning is 600 bell exactly! Bear in mind that this is my MORNING price, so I will be open MAXIMUM FOUR HOURS before the price changes. After that it will lower by at least 400 bells if not more.
> 
> Rules:
> - to queue, ping me on here somehow. quote, dm, I don't care
> - if you have more than one trip to make, you must requeue.
> - please try to spend five minutes or less in the store.
> - if you break any of these rules, you will be kicked immediately. For this reason I will only take one at a time.
> 
> I try my best to be lenient towards town visitors, so please just behave  I've created a path with fences to the nook store.



Hi, I have DM'd you. Would love to come and sell a batch


----------



## Laureline

diamond is unbreakable said:


> Turnip price this morning is 600 bell exactly! Bear in mind that this is my MORNING price, so I will be open MAXIMUM FOUR HOURS before the price changes. After that it will lower by at least 400 bells if not more.
> 
> Rules:
> - to queue, ping me on here somehow. quote, dm, I don't care
> - if you have more than one trip to make, you must requeue.
> - please try to spend five minutes or less in the store.
> - if you break any of these rules, you will be kicked immediately. For this reason I will only take one at a time.
> 
> I try my best to be lenient towards town visitors, so please just behave  I've created a path with fences to the nook store.


Oh I’d like to come! I may need two trips.


----------



## Spookie

diamond is unbreakable said:


> Turnip price this morning is 600 bell exactly! Bear in mind that this is my MORNING price, so I will be open MAXIMUM FOUR HOURS before the price changes. After that it will lower by at least 400 bells if not more.
> 
> Rules:
> - to queue, ping me on here somehow. quote, dm, I don't care
> - if you have more than one trip to make, you must requeue.
> - please try to spend five minutes or less in the store.
> - if you break any of these rules, you will be kicked immediately. For this reason I will only take one at a time.
> 
> I try my best to be lenient towards town visitors, so please just behave  I've created a path with fences to the nook store.



Can i come plz


----------



## Kohaku._.Sayounara

diamond is unbreakable said:


> Turnip price this morning is 600 bell exactly! Bear in mind that this is my MORNING price, so I will be open MAXIMUM FOUR HOURS before the price changes. After that it will lower by at least 400 bells if not more.
> 
> Rules:
> - to queue, ping me on here somehow. quote, dm, I don't care
> - if you have more than one trip to make, you must requeue.
> - please try to spend five minutes or less in the store.
> - if you break any of these rules, you will be kicked immediately. For this reason I will only take one at a time.
> 
> I try my best to be lenient towards town visitors, so please just behave  I've created a path with fences to the nook store.



Howdy, I DM'd you


----------



## mayor_christin

diamond is unbreakable said:


> Turnip price this morning is 600 bell exactly! Bear in mind that this is my MORNING price, so I will be open MAXIMUM FOUR HOURS before the price changes. After that it will lower by at least 400 bells if not more.
> 
> Rules:
> - to queue, ping me on here somehow. quote, dm, I don't care
> - if you have more than one trip to make, you must requeue.
> - please try to spend five minutes or less in the store.
> - if you break any of these rules, you will be kicked immediately. For this reason I will only take one at a time.
> 
> I try my best to be lenient towards town visitors, so please just behave  I've created a path with fences to the nook store.


Just sent a DM to get in the queue


----------



## pacs

diamond is unbreakable said:


> Turnip price this morning is 600 bell exactly! Bear in mind that this is my MORNING price, so I will be open MAXIMUM FOUR HOURS before the price changes. After that it will lower by at least 400 bells if not more.
> 
> Rules:
> - to queue, ping me on here somehow. quote, dm, I don't care
> - if you have more than one trip to make, you must requeue.
> - please try to spend five minutes or less in the store.
> - if you break any of these rules, you will be kicked immediately. For this reason I will only take one at a time.
> 
> I try my best to be lenient towards town visitors, so please just behave  I've created a path with fences to the nook store.


I would like to come by

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



pacs said:


> I would like to come by


I just dm'd you


----------



## alitwick

diamond is unbreakable said:


> Turnip price this morning is 600 bell exactly! Bear in mind that this is my MORNING price, so I will be open MAXIMUM FOUR HOURS before the price changes. After that it will lower by at least 400 bells if not more.
> 
> Rules:
> - to queue, ping me on here somehow. quote, dm, I don't care
> - if you have more than one trip to make, you must requeue.
> - please try to spend five minutes or less in the store.
> - if you break any of these rules, you will be kicked immediately. For this reason I will only take one at a time.
> 
> I try my best to be lenient towards town visitors, so please just behave  I've created a path with fences to the nook store.


600?! Queue me in!


----------



## MarkySharky

DM sent


----------



## flurrybuster

Edit: Just finished selling!


----------



## diamond is unbreakable

Hey everyone! A couple changes:
If you have multiple trips to make, you may come multiple times without requeue, however you must let me know so you can share the island with someone else. 
Also, I have decided it would be much easier if everyone messaged me instead of quiting or messaging. I get confused about who is next.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



flurrybuster said:


> I DMed 40 minutes ago.
> 
> Starting to think I was skipped. Great.


You weren't skipped. Please be patient. I have received a massive amount of DMs.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020

DO NOT INVITE YOUR FRIENDS. They have to queue too. It isn't fair and it frightens me.


----------



## diamond is unbreakable

16 in queue with 2 hours. I'll close for now. I may open again if there's time


----------



## Reineke

Turnip price is 329 for 2 more hours. Dm me for code.


----------



## Snowifer

Turnip prices are 562 for 2 more hours. DM me for the dodo code!

Tips are not required but are appreciated!


----------



## FlooferWoofer

462 today.


----------



## DerDani

FlooferWoofer said:


> 462 today.



Hey there. May I come over and sell my turnips ?


----------



## LadyCheshire

[CLOSED] Too many people sharing the dodo code with their friends.. I'll be contacting everyone who still sent a message to come. 
Thanks for everyone else <3


----------



## Original Cyn

May I visit?


----------



## Luna Moonbug

LadyCheshire said:


> Turnips are 558 bells today.
> 
> PM me for Dodo Code. I'll be open for an hour or two.
> 
> No entry fee required but tips are appreciated. (NMT or IGB)
> Positive feedback is also appreciated
> Please leave via airport!


Lucky I never get high price


----------



## Original Cyn

LadyCheshire said:


> Turnips are 558 bells today.
> 
> PM me for Dodo Code. I'll be open for an hour or two.
> 
> No entry fee required but tips are appreciated. (NMT or IGB)
> Positive feedback is also appreciated
> Please leave via airport!



May I visit?


----------



## crazyfroggster8

LadyCheshire said:


> Turnips are 558 bells today.
> 
> PM me for Dodo Code. I'll be open for an hour or two.
> 
> No entry fee required but tips are appreciated. (NMT or IGB)
> Positive feedback is also appreciated
> Please leave via airport!


Just sent you a PM!


----------



## FlooferWoofer

DerDani said:


> Hey there. May I come over and sell my turnips ?


Sure thing! No queue, and no tips required. AlI I ask is that you go straight there and back since nothing is fenced
1 sec and ill dm dodo code


----------



## undefinedmike

May I do a turnip sale?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Mine are at 450 if anyone wants to come. morning price, so they'll be there for 2 and a half hours


----------



## F0char

Hi can I come to your island too? ^_^


----------



## FlooferWoofer

Last call for 462 bells, no queue, no tips required. All I ask is you go str8 to shop and back. Message me for the dodo code.


----------



## Snowifer

Still have 562 for 30 min if anyone is interested! DM me!
Tips appreciated, but not required.
Wow, so many of you responded! Gonna close the queue and let the people who messaged me in.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

F0char said:


> Hi can I come to your island too? ^_^


if this was for me, sure! just give me a little; I have some irl friends on my island atm and need them to leave before I set up


----------



## Powerpants

Hi is it possible to come over and sell turnip's Thanx.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Powerpants said:


> Hi is it possible to come over and sell turnip's Thanx.


yes of course!


----------



## F0char

FlooferWoofer said:


> Last call for 462 bells, no queue, no tips required. All I ask is you go str8 to shop and back. Message me for the dodo code.





FlooferWoofer said:


> Last call for 462 bells, no queue, no tips required. All I ask is you go str8 to shop and back. Message me for the dodo code.





MoonlightAbsol said:


> if this was for me, sure! just give me a little; I have some irl friends on my island atm and need them to leave before I set up





MoonlightAbsol said:


> if this was for me, sure! just give me a little; I have some irl friends on my island atm and need them to leave before I set up





MoonlightAbsol said:


> if this was for me, sure! just give me a little; I have some irl friends on my island atm and need them to leave before I set up





MoonlightAbsol said:


> if this was for me, sure! just give me a little; I have some irl friends on my island atm and need them to leave before I set up


yes, please! If it is not too late


----------



## Siongco

F0char said:


> yes, please! If it is not too late


Is it too late?


----------



## FlooferWoofer

Okay, so it's afternoon now and 152 is way worse. Thanks for visiting, everyone.


----------



## Azureusmusique

Turnips at 308!



			https://turnip.exchange/island/9b868dfd


----------



## Ryoung91

Hey all, if anyone desperate turnip price is 158 here. PM me for code.

NMT or 15k tip would be appreciated


----------



## ThePhantom

Turnips 453
Please join the queue here:





						Turnips Exchange - Make Friends & Money
					

Airport and Flight: share Dodo code to open your island or join a queue to visit, with real-time chat! Personal Price Tracker: record prices on your island and compare data of past three weeks to predicate your future earn! Calculator: an easy calculator to get the idea of how much you would...




					turnips.exchange


----------



## stxve

Nook twins buying for 504 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/59f0f717


----------



## kaitiekins141

the rat babies buying for 371 and saharah is here! s-black design kitchen mat, m- white rose rug, l- green Kilim style carpet,  berry chocolate flooring, and city scape wall. no tips required, but I do have a wishlist in my sig if you wanted to take a look. pm me with your sign name and town for a dodo code and please be patient. ill only be taking one person at a time.


----------



## Fireburns317

stxve said:


> Nook twins buying for 504
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/59f0f717


Can I get the dodo code? I would need to make 2 trips


----------



## Cuterput

Still open Stxve?


----------



## Guymol

Any hot sales at Nook's? My turnips begging to be sold


----------



## Hollyj264

My turnip price is 179 bells today. It’s not loads but if anyone is interested then give me a PM 
There is no entry fee but a NMT would be greatly appreciated <3


----------



## Guymol

Hehe, I have 208 right now.


----------



## Noswad

LadyCheshire said:


> [CLOSED FOR NOW WHILE I CATCH UP]
> _Turnips are 558 bells today._
> Yeah
> _PM me for Dodo Code. I'll be open for an hour or two.
> 
> No entry fee required but tips are appreciated. (NMT or IGB)
> Positive feedback is also appreciated
> Please leave via airport!_





FlooferWoofer said:


> 462 today.





Guymol said:


> Hehe, I have 208 right now.


can I come?


----------



## goodman314

[Closed for now] 

Sell price 408 Bells

Tips are highly appreciated thank you for your generosity

Tipping options, just to avoid extra clutter:

2x 99k bell bags = 500 Turnips,  about 10% from sell price

equivalent to 1NMT

equivalent to 1 gold

equivalent to 1 rusted component

Private message the time you see on this clock https://time.is/New_York + your in game name and island

Follow the fences and leave through the airport, multiple trips allowed but you have to send a new Private message with a new time and wait until i say you can come again



i will be taking a max of 3 people at a time


----------



## neckbone12345

Turnips at 453 until noon EST

DODO CODE: GCWDC
Town: Hyrule

Tips are welcome!


----------



## neckbone12345

DODO CODE: GCWDC
Town: Hyrule

Tips are welcome!


----------



## hanzy

*Turnips at 614 *
Please use the link below to join the queue:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/b8b28d2f
		


No entry fee but tips are much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## MeroPlankton

508, open for the next 50 minutes


			https://turnip.exchange/island/59ae86b6


----------



## HermitBear

[CLOSED]

Turnips selling at 449
DODO given by pm due to unexpected traffic
Tips are appreciated, you can leave them on the space just right of the entry/exit 


Thanks everyone!


----------



## DarkOrchid

.


----------



## mysterysentret

Price at 558. PM for Dodo Code


----------



## shasha

Turnips selling for 459 for 1 hour more! Send a dm for dodo code


----------



## DeadlyKindness999

Looking for high prices 600+ at least I'll pay with tbt or nmt as a tip/entry fee


----------



## Ryoung91

Nooks buying for 497 here!

PM for code, NMT or 20k tip appreciated.


----------



## DutyJones

Turnips @ 427. PM for dodo code. Tips appreciated


----------



## marcko0412

Closing the queue


----------



## JustABadKid_

Turnips are being bought for 418 bells in my town! You can join the queue here: https://turnip.exchange/island/a9a7bc77
There is no entry fee either, but I won't say no to tips.


----------



## MeroPlankton

508, gona open up for a while. https://turnip.exchange/island/9e965522


----------



## Gremliin

Nooklings are selling for 530! I have my island open here. I'll be open till the Nooklings close!

Edit: Nooklings close in 2 1/2 hrs!


----------



## mysterysentret

Still selling at 558 for another 45 mintues


----------



## Ryoung91

Selling for 1 more hour at 497



			https://turnip.exchange/island/475c9022


----------



## goodnightmoon

hello! This says the code expired. Would you PM me it by chance?



Ryoung91 said:


> Selling for 1 more hour at 497
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/475c9022


----------



## otterboi

Looking to sell an inventory of turnips at or around 500+ bells. Happy to tip an NMT or some bells!


----------



## Gremliin

otterboi said:


> Looking to sell an inventory of turnips at or around 500+ bells. Happy to tip an NMT or some bells!


I have a link posted above to my queue! Im selling for 530


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Gremliin said:


> I have a link posted above to my queue! Im selling for 530



I just joined the queue. I am not sure where the Dodo Code is though. It is my 1st time selling here using the Turnip Exchange system.


----------



## Tanyana

My Nooks is buying for 478 bells atm.
1 NMT per person would be very much appreciated! 
Que here: https://turnip.exchange/island/9e033154


----------



## otterboi

Gremliin said:


> I have a link posted above to my queue! Im selling for 530


I think your queue is a bit backfilled... been in #5 for a while now and see some that have been listed as in for 100+ mins


----------



## Gremliin

@otterboi - apologies! Someones visited a few times and has been tipping very well but you should be able to get in soon!
@AkatsukiYoshi - you should get it when the visitor queue opens

I'm sorry for any delays you two! I'll still be open for another hour and a half if you want to come back later


----------



## Tanyana

Price: 478.
1 NMT per person would be very much appreciated! 
Que here: https://turnip.exchange/island/9e033154


----------



## otterboi

Gremliin said:


> @otterboi - apologies! Someones visited a few times and has been tipping very well but you should be able to get in soon!
> @AkatsukiYoshi - you should get it when the visitor queue opens
> 
> I'm sorry for any delays you two! I'll still be open for another hour and a half if you want to come back later


All good! I got in, thanks a lot


----------



## awkwardturtle

Nooklings currently buying for 356!

Tips not necessary but appreciated, especially regular wood and other crafting materials!  
(also looking for ironwood items!)



			https://turnip.exchange/island/2d7e1e79
		


or DM directly for code


----------



## Jhine7

-


----------



## oobie24

Hi everyone Nook’s cranny is buying turnips for 522 for the next three hours or so. Tips in NMT or bells are appreciated but not necessary. Here is my turnip exchange.
Please let me know if there are any issues!

Closed now. Thank you to everyone who came and visited!


----------



## Abyssxtear

oobie24 said:


> Hi everyone Nook’s cranny is buying turnips for 522 for the next three hours or so. Tips in NMT or bells are appreciated but not necessary. Here is my turnip exchange.
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/66dd971d
> 
> 
> Please let me know if there are any issues!



Hi! I was just at your island and sold turnips. If I rejoin the queue and wait until I get the code again, may I make another trip?


----------



## oobie24

Abyssxtear said:


> Hi! I was just at your island and sold turnips. If I rejoin the queue and wait until I get the code again, may I make another trip?


Of course! It’s empty now so feel free


----------



## BappieNL

Hi,

I would be really happy if I may visit your Island for selling my turnips. 

I will give you 5 NMT's for it. I have 5 loadings.


----------



## oobie24

BappieNL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would be really happy if I may visit your Island for selling my turnips.
> 
> I will give you 5 NMT's for it. I have 5 loadings.


You're more than welcome to come and take multiple trips if needed!


----------



## crystalmilktea

[CLOSED]
Turnips at 453 for the next 1.5 hours!
https://turnip.exchange/island/59bb97ba - it says entry fee required but don't worry about it  It's just for those on the turnip exchange website haha


----------



## Dufontee

My price is 534 on my other island, Tephao. Tips are appreciated (especially NMT)! Here is the queue: 


			https://turnip.exchange/island/689bcd11


----------



## Whohaw

CLOSED !   OK here we go! TURNIPS at 571 Bells. it is 8:45 here. DODO 3STQG. I wiil post updates here.
Asking for tips is BELLS please. There is spot for tips left of nooks. Take a look at DIY's and fossils, if
you need it take it, ifyou don't ...don't.
ING:steve dressed in black.


----------



## Celinalia

Whohaw said:


> OK here we go! TURNIPS at 571 Bells. it is 8:45 here. Working off pm's. I wiil post updates here.
> Asking for tips is BELLS please. There is spot for tips left of nooks. Take a look at DIY's and fossils, if
> you need it take it, ifyou don't ...don't.
> ING:steve dressed in black.


hii can i come over?


----------



## Whohaw

Celinalia said:


> hii can i come over?
> [/QUOTE
> Pm sent


----------



## necronoia

Turnips at 526! No tip required, but appreciated none the less! Queue here: https://turnip.exchange/island/546b2c9f

edit: closed now! gotta sleep


----------



## wheeljackfan16

Turnips at 529, tips are very much appreciated, but not required. https://turnip.exchange/island/1116af5d


----------



## usa-chan

turnips are at 270! kicks is also in town, tips are not required, but are greatly appreciated! https://turnip.exchange/island/c03e934c


----------



## HyruleBoy2020

Turnips currently going for 423 bells.  Anyone can come, for free, if you want to leave me a tip it'd be appreciated (or if you could bring fruit that is not oranges/peaches I'd appreciate it).  Just message me.  Kicks is in town too.

https://turnip.exchange/island/6721f670

Anyone who comes in from this forum isn't mandated to give any sort of tip.

Closing up around 3:45PM

EDIT: Closed For Now


----------



## DeviumStella

Turnips selling for 354 at my island! Tips appreciated but not at all necessary! (Please leave them in the seating area in front of Nook's if you want, I'll be standing there!) Follow the arrows and please leave through the airport.  Saharah is also in town!




			https://turnip.exchange/island/14ef152a
		


Update: closed for now!


----------



## HyruleBoy2020

Re-opening.  Turnips selling for 423 bells.  Tips appreciated.  Will likely stay open until 7PM.

DoDo Code: 0QXSL


----------



## Pokeking

If you still have turnips to sell, my town 's shop is selling them for 355. Just follow the path to the left. Donations are appreciated. Thank you.

Dodo Code: D0R6J


----------



## Rifterr

Pokeking said:


> If you still have turnips to sell, my town 's shop is selling them for 355. Just follow the path to the left. Donations are appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Dodo Code: D0R6J



Ty for letting me stop by!


----------



## Mewloxtl

Hi! The nooklings on my island are buying turnips for 334 bells each! Tips aren't mandatory but NMTs and Iron Wood DIY would be nice! I'll try to stay open until 10PM.




			https://turnip.exchange/island/5b8b6d59
		


Update: Sorry! Got some technical difficulties. Closed for now! =(


----------



## YazzyV

Hey! Nooklings are going to be buying for 449 for a little while longer. The dodo code is C3N0X. The 0 may be a O not sure. Celeste is on my island on the right side. Please don’t destroy any of my flowers or pick anything up. Tips are appreciated, I will be in a purple heart apron by Nook’s. Still available for 15 more mins - it’s 9:43 p.m. rn


----------



## ProfessorMiku

YazzyV said:


> Hey! Nooklings are going to be buying for 449 for a little while longer. The dodo code is C3N0X. The 0 may be a O not sure. Celeste is on my island on the right side. Please don’t destroy any of my flowers or pick anything up. Tips are appreciated, I will be in a purple heart apron by Nook’s



I'll come with tip if still available!


----------



## YazzyV

ProfessorMiku said:


> I'll come with tip if still available!


Still available! <3


----------



## ProfessorMiku

YazzyV said:


> Still available! <3



Shoot, I forgot to check back. Thank you anyway!


----------



## YazzyV

ProfessorMiku said:


> Shoot, I forgot to check back. Thank you anyway!


No worries! <3


----------



## Zoetowns

Anyone allowing visitors to sell today?


----------



## lxjshrss

Looking to sell my turnips before tomorrow if possible :') Anything above 100 Bells please!


----------



## thanat0aster

lxjshrss said:


> Looking to sell my turnips before tomorrow if possible :') Anything above 100 Bells please!


I'm at 130 I can open for a few people.


----------



## Tessie

lxjshrss said:


> Looking to sell my turnips before tomorrow if possible :') Anything above 100 Bells please!



Im 188 atm until 12 EST

PM me or like this comment if u reply so i get a notification if u wanna stop by


----------



## Celinalia

Tessie said:


> Im 188 atm until 12 EST
> 
> PM me or like this comment if u reply so i get a notification if u wanna stop by


hii can i come too?


----------



## Tessie

Celinalia said:


> hii can i come too?



Yup! Ill PM you the Dodo code.
(you need a ladder and vaulting pole to reach my shop lol :3)


----------



## Danique

Tessie said:


> Im 188 atm until 12 EST
> 
> PM me or like this comment if u reply so i get a notification if u wanna stop by



Hi! Can my boyfriend come over to your island to sell? We only had prices below 100 this week unfortunately


----------



## Annabella97

Tessie said:


> Im 188 atm until 12 EST
> 
> PM me or like this comment if u reply so i get a notification if u wanna stop by



Can I stop by too? My store upgraded and I missed my surge :/


----------



## Tessie

Annabella97 said:


> Can I stop by too? My store upgraded and I missed my surge :/


Yup Ill send you dodocode!

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Danique said:


> Hi! Can my boyfriend come over to your island to sell? We only had prices below 100 this week unfortunately


PM'd you it!

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

Just a warning guys the price of 188 bells will expire in literally 7 minutes when it hits noon EST lol


----------



## Eirrinn

Tessie said:


> Im 188 atm until 12 EST
> 
> PM me or like this comment if u reply so i get a notification if u wanna stop by


Hi! Can I come too? I got turnips in a trade I did so I just wanna sell them rq lol


----------



## Tessie

Guys its closed just because its noon so prices changed ;-; So sorry for those who couldnt come!! Ill update if its even higher than 188 but with my luck i doubt lol


----------



## Eirrinn

Oof


----------



## Tessie

lol its 147 if anyone still interested!


----------



## Eirrinn

Tessie said:


> lol its 147 if anyone still interested!


I am!


----------



## Paigec2103

Tessie said:


> lol its 147 if anyone still interested!


Can I come over?


----------



## Bugs

Tessie said:


> lol its 147 if anyone still interested!


Is it okay if me and my boyfriend come along? We got terrible prices this week


----------



## HulianJulian

Tessie said:


> lol its 147 if anyone still interested!


Are you still accepting visitors :')


----------



## ganymede_island

hello looking for decent turnip prices before the end of the day


----------



## its-nymphadora

I have a house full of turnips I forgot to sell!! Please help me


----------



## lxjshrss

Tessie said:


> lol its 147 if anyone still interested!


Are you still open? ;w;


----------



## happyinchworm

Hi there! Looking to sell one inventory of turnips. Can tip with IGB or NMT. Thanks so much!


----------



## Celinalia

hiii i got 485 if you wanna visit!


----------



## XinMiao

Celinalia said:


> hiii i got 485 if you wanna visit!


Are you still opened?


----------



## Zomboo

Celinalia said:


> hiii i got 485 if you wanna visit!



Hi! I would love to visit please. Thanks!


----------



## ponyosparkle

Celinalia said:


> hiii i got 485 if you wanna visit!



I would love to visit!


----------



## Karla

Celinalia said:


> hiii i got 485 if you wanna visit!


Are still taking visitors? Would you take a NMT per visit?


----------



## Celinalia

XinMiao said:


> Are you still opened?





Zomboo said:


> Hi! I would love to visit please. Thanks!



i'm still open! <3


----------



## TontoBasin

LunaLemons1 said:


> Those prices still available?





Lunova said:


> I'm still open (price 496) if people need to sell! Accepting tips/hybrids/fragments/d.i.y recipes


is this still available? I’d like to come


----------



## RandomSanity

Celinalia said:


> hiii i got 485 if you wanna visit!


I'd love to come visit if you're still open. I have a bunch of diy I can tip or igb which diy do you need?


----------



## TontoBasin

Zomboo said:


> Hi! I would love to visit please. Thanks!


Me too!


----------



## Celinalia

right now it's kinda full, text me again in a minute :')


----------



## TontoBasin

RandomSanity said:


> I'd love to come visit if you're still open. I have a bunch of diy I can tip or igb which diy do you need?


Same!!


----------



## dubhead805

Celinalia said:


> hiii i got 485 if you wanna visit!


Are you open still? looking to get rid of this stock pile of turnips.


----------



## Celinalia

hii i'm really sorry but i have to close for now :'( there are still some people who want to come and already got the code and it's nearly midnight in my country


----------



## dubhead805

Celinalia said:


> hii i'm really sorry but i have to close for now :'( there are still some people who want to come and already got the code and it's nearly midnight in my country


NP thanks for the reply!


----------



## YazzyV

Nook twins are buying for 125! I know that’s super low, but it’s better than rotten turnips! Tips are appreciated, but not required. Please don’t explore my island, try to stay in the fenced area. Able’s is open, further along the path, for everyone if you want to buy. The dodo code is KGBM2! Might take a lunch break, so dm if the code doesn’t work. I’m in a peach dress and wearing a white huge bow! Still open with same code!


----------



## haillzzz

anyone got a price over 450? happy to pay entry fee


----------



## MadJimJaspers

Hmm should have great prices in my town for turnips this week

Had huge long term downswing, on quick upswing in Turnip prices. WILL post this week as it builds. Thinking Monday may be around 300+

Wednesday maybe could be 500+

Probably a sudden plummet after that.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

My prices are 532 at the moment! Message me if you want to come over

---
Nooks is now closed


----------



## xMartin

Mayorofarcadia said:


> My prices are 532 at the moment! Message me if you want to come over


Are you still open ?


----------



## Sara?

Mayorofarcadia said:


> My prices are 532 at the moment! Message me if you want to come over
> 
> ---
> Not taking anymore people right now. May reopen in a few hours



I would love to come when you reopen your gates, if you wouldn't mind  . thank you!


----------



## Hsn97

Daisy is currently selling turnips for 97b in my town.

Link to the queue is you’re interested : https://turnip.exchange/island/144a87f7


----------



## Lars

Mayorofarcadia said:


> My prices are 532 at the moment! Message me if you want to come over
> 
> ---
> Not taking anymore people right now. May reopen in a few hours



when are you gonna open up again?
i'd love to sell my turnips.


----------



## Succulent

Mayorofarcadia said:


> My prices are 532 at the moment! Message me if you want to come over
> 
> ---
> Not taking anymore people right now. May reopen in a few hours



I would love to come and sell if you reopen


----------



## usa-chan

daisy mae is here selling turnips at 95 bells! leif is here as well! no entry fee, but tips in NMT or bells are greatly appreciated!

EDIT: CLOSED! but if you still want to come for either daisy or lief (est btw) then shoot me a message!


----------



## Nin!~

Mayorofarcadia said:


> My prices are 532 at the moment! Message me if you want to come over
> 
> ---
> Not taking anymore people right now. May reopen in a few hours





Succulent said:


> I would love to come and sell if you reopen





xMartin said:


> Are you still open ☺?


i would love to visit? Let me know when you reopen.


----------



## Heycharlie3

My turnip buy price is 93.  from daisy mae I mean


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Nin!~ said:


> i would love to visit? Let me know when you reopen.


Hi! Sorry my nooks has now closed


----------



## XinMiao

Daisy Mae is selling for 91


----------



## GojiraGirl

*TBT Username*: Gojiragirl
*In-game name / Island name*: Jen/Gojira
*Time zone*: EST
*Turnip prices*: 90

PM if interested


----------



## Nin!~

xMartin said:


> Are you still open ☺?


Do


Mayorofarcadia said:


> Hi! Sorry my nooks has now closed


thank you. Hopefully next time!


----------



## Kyra Warmbuns

XinMiao said:


> Daisy Mae is selling for 91


hi! you still open?


----------



## odieodom

Anyone have high prices?


----------



## Blueskyy

Nevermind


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

is anyone’s nooks buying for 110+? i have 2 extra stacks left so im not picky


----------



## Luxsama

Turnip price on my island is 505!

Dodo code is LYG96, no entry fee but NMT tips appreciated


----------



## sealine

Luxsama said:


> Turnip price on my island is 505!
> 
> Dodo code is LYG96, no entry fee but NMT tips appreciated


I'll be coming in a minute!


----------



## Ryansanity

On my way!


----------



## CassandraC

Mayorofarcadia said:


> My prices are 532 at the moment! Message me if you want to come over
> 
> ---
> Not taking anymore people right now. May reopen in a few hours




Hello, i would love to come
i need two trips and can bring you NMT?


----------



## Luxsama

Luxsama said:


> Turnip price on my island is 505!
> 
> Dodo code is LYG96, no entry fee but NMT tips appreciated



Yikes something happened, new dodo code is GJMCY


----------



## BalloonFight

On my way @Luxsama Will tip NMT


----------



## Ryansanity

Luxsama said:


> Turnip price on my island is 505!
> 
> Dodo code is LYG96, no entry fee but NMT tips appreciated


Tried to join but it says there’s no island...is it full?


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

CassandraC said:


> Hello, i would love to come
> i need two trips and can bring you NMT?


Sorry my nooks has been closed for while


----------



## Lightmare

Luxsama said:


> Turnip price on my island is 505!
> 
> Dodo code is LYG96, no entry fee but NMT tips appreciated


i'll be omw in a minute!


----------



## lucindaa

Luxsama said:


> Yikes something happened, new dodo code is GJMCY



Would love to come by, will tip NMT!


----------



## Huskyaki

Luxsama said:


> Turnip price on my island is 505!
> 
> Dodo code is LYG96, no entry fee but NMT tips appreciated


On my way!


----------



## mistakenolive

Luxsama said:


> Yikes something happened, new dodo code is GJMCY


Oh dear, crashed again. Maybe set up a queue if you open again?


----------



## Jeongguk

If anyone opens please lmk please ;-; my turnip prices are so terrible it hurts lol


----------



## Melbria

I'll be open for a bit 52g1m 461 turnip price


----------



## KalSeanEl

Melbria said:


> I'll be open for a bit 52g1m 461 turnip price


I love to sell mine please.


----------



## lele

Luxsama said:


> Turnip price on my island is 505!
> 
> Dodo code is LYG96, no entry fee but NMT tips appreciated


Still open?

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Melbria said:


> I'll be open for a bit 52g1m 461 turnip price


Can I please join


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Melbria said:


> I'll be open for a bit 52g1m 461 turnip price


Can I come by and sell?


----------



## Jeongguk

Melbria said:


> I'll be open for a bit 52g1m 461 turnip price



I would also love to come !!


----------



## Nin!~

MadJimJaspers said:


> Hmm should have great prices in my town for turnips this week
> 
> Had huge long term downswing, on quick upswing in Turnip prices. WILL post this week as it builds. Thinking Monday may be around 300+
> 
> Wednesday maybe could be 500+
> 
> Probably a sudden plummet after that.





Luxsama said:


> Yikes something happened, new dodo code is GJMCY


your still open? I would love to Visit.


----------



## Miu

closed!  thank you so much!
hello!  i have a turnip spike of 617!  ^^  please visit this thread if you'd like to queue up!


----------



## xMartin

Miu said:


> hello!  i have a turnip spike of 617!  ^^  please visit this thread if you'd like to queue up!


The queue has kicked me twice without me refreshing . If you want to let me know when you have finished, I can come over with tips to trade. No worries if not .


----------



## Nin!~

Miu said:


> hello!  i have a turnip spike of 617!  ^^  please visit this thread if you'd like to queue up!


I’d like to que up!


----------



## macosta

any turnips prices going on here?!


----------



## Jessy_Azran

I'm so glad people are getting high prices. My game must be glitched because for the past week it has been only 53 bells per turnip. No change at all.

Also, there is a person in my fb group and they accidentally bought 2020 turnips (by pressing max amount), and would anyone let me know if you've got high prices for both of us?


----------



## virtualpet

They're not the highest, but we've got 145 bells on our island if that's of interest to anyone.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

virtualpet said:


> They're not the highest, but we've got 145 bells on our island if that's of interest to anyone.


Sure.


----------



## Loveablegal

I am interested too


----------



## virtualpet

Wiimfiuser said:


> Sure.





Loveablegal said:


> I am interested too



Alrighty! Dodo code is H5KPN 
We also got Saharah if that's of interest. It's also raining rn. 
Nook's Cranny is straight north of the airport, our island is still a bit of a WIP so apologizes if things are a mess.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

virtualpet said:


> Alrighty! Dodo code is H5KPN
> We also got Saharah if that's of interest. It's also raining rn.
> Nook's Cranny is straight north of the airport, our island is still a bit of a WIP so apologizes if things are a mess.


Alright, Perfect!


----------



## Loveablegal

Awesome thank you


----------



## Courts27

Turnip prices are 119 for the next few hours. Dodo code is H5WD5 for anyone who wants to visit. Tips are appreciated


----------



## dwunderer

Cirice said:


> They buy turnip at 455 in my town.
> (closed)
> Tips in bells or Nook Miles Tickets are appreciated


Is this still available?

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Hurao said:


> *TBT Username*: Hurao
> *In-game name / Island name*: Hurao/ Sumai
> *Friend Code*: 6341-9617-9993
> *Time zone*: Pacific Time
> *Turnip prices*: 489
> 
> I was time traveling day by day to get rid of Bunny Day so my in-game clock is off, but Nook's Cranny and my island will be open in a few hours once I wake up. If anyone can spare a small portion of their turnip earnings or has any hybrids it'd be greatly appreciated, but you don't have to!  Feel free to just stop by and sell. <3 I'll update this post when my island is open.


Is this still open?


----------



## coralouise

Rosetti said:


> My turnip prices today are 582! If anyone wants to visit just message me here or on discord, my tag is rosetti#3377


Hey could i come over?


----------



## OverFoxy!

coralouise said:


> Hey could i come over?


You know that was yesterday right?

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



OverFoxy! said:


> You know that was yesterday right?


I mean a month ago, right


----------



## conrad

Hey everyone, mine are selling for 595 right, private message if interested!!!  Free, but tips are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Wow!! Can i come over please?


----------



## honeypalm34

conrad said:


> Hey everyone, mine are selling for 595 right, private message if interested!!!  Free, but tips are greatly appreciated!!!


PMed you!


----------



## conrad

conrad said:


> Hey everyone, mine are selling for 595 right, private message if interested!!!  Free, but tips are greatly appreciated!!!


Just want everyone to know I am only letting in a couple people at a time! I'll try to get to everyone, I know how frustrating it is to be on a waiting list for turnips!


----------



## DragonLatios

can i come


conrad said:


> Just want everyone to know I am only letting in a couple people at a time! I'll try to get to everyone, I know how frustrating it is to be on a waiting list for turnips!


----------



## pillowninja

conrad said:


> Hey everyone, mine are selling for 595 right, private message if interested!!!  Free, but tips are greatly appreciated!!!


Could I come?!


----------



## happyabg

conrad said:


> Hey everyone, mine are selling for 595 right, private message if interested!!!  Free, but tips are greatly appreciated!!!


Sent PM already.


----------



## abrown1087

sending PM


----------



## Dunagroo

Hey could I come as well friend?


----------



## Tikki000

Sent a PM


----------



## conrad

conrad said:


> Just want everyone to know I am only letting in a couple people at a time! I'll try to get to everyone, I know how frustrating it is to be on a waiting list for turnips!


Hi, this is now closed. If you already private messages me then you're go


conrad said:


> Hey everyone, mine are selling for 595 right, private message if interested!!!  Free, but tips are greatly appreciated!!!


Hello! I'm going to close this for now so I can get to everyone. If you already private messaged or commented then you're in the queue!


----------



## Xhunterx

happyabg said:


> Sent PM already.


 Can I come?


----------



## Tikki000

conrad said:


> Hi, this is now closed. If you already private messages me then you're go
> 
> Hello! I'm going to close this for now so I can get to everyone. If you already private messaged or commented then you're in the queue!


I did PM you and reply so not sure if I made it in? If not it’s ok


----------



## conrad

Tikki000 said:


> I did PM you and reply so not sure if I made it in? If not it’s ok


Hi I think you did I havent replied yet I'm going down a list!


----------



## Tikki000

conrad said:


> Hi I think you did I havent replied yet I'm going down a list!


Word! Thanks brother


----------



## jokk

284 today! https://turnip.exchange/island/fe2ae9b7


----------



## macosta

conrad said:


> Hey everyone, mine are selling for 595 right, private message if interested!!!  Free, but tips are greatly appreciated!!!


Pmed you


----------



## 787witcherpilot

looking for turnips. My island was 110 this morning. Anyone has a higher turnip sale by any chance?


----------



## Simplyynina

conrad said:


> Hi, this is now closed. If you already private messages me then you're go
> 
> Hello! I'm going to close this for now so I can get to everyone. If you already private messaged or commented then you're in the queue!



Hi do you mind letting me know if i made it in the que or not please? I did DM you before you announce it was closed but havent heard anything^^


----------



## conrad

Simplyynina said:


> Hi do you mind letting me know if i made it in the que or not please? I did DM you before you announce it was closed but havent heard anything^^


If you private message before I said it was closed then you are in the queue! There are just a lot of other people in it too, plus a lot of people make multiple trips

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

Hi everyone, if you messaged me before I closed the queue, then you will be able to come. If you messaged me after I do not think I will be able to have you come. Sorry!


----------



## Simplyynina

conrad said:


> If you private message before I said it was closed then you are in the queue! There are just a lot of other people in it too, plus a lot of people make multiple trips



thanks ^^


----------



## r a t

coralouise said:


> Hey could i come over?



this was from weeks ago! my current prices are 88 bells, i hope this stops people messaging me and to avoid further confusion x


----------



## MartijnE

conrad said:


> If you private message before I said it was closed then you are in the queue! There are just a lot of other people in it too, plus a lot of people make multiple trips
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> Hi everyone, if you messaged me before I closed the queue, then you will be able to come. If you messaged me after I do not think I will be able to have you come. Sorry!


I've pmed you before you closed it, but I've also pmed you later because I was unsure if I was on the list. So I probably got back up in you message box


----------



## conrad

MartijnE said:


> I've pmed you before you closed it, but I've also pmed you later because I was unsure if I was on the list. So I probably got back up in you message box


I'll still get to you! Sorry!


----------



## Tikki000

conrad said:


> If you private message before I said it was closed then you are in the queue! There are just a lot of other people in it too, plus a lot of people make multiple trips
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> Hi everyone, if you messaged me before I closed the queue, then you will be able to come. If you messaged me after I do not think I will be able to have you come. Sorry!





MartijnE said:


> I've pmed you before you closed it, but I've also pmed you later because I was unsure if I was on the list. So I probably got back up in you message box


yeah same I wasn’t sure if I was still on the list.  Pretty sure I did get in before he closes.  I will tip handsomely


----------



## conrad

Tikki000 said:


> yeah same I wasn’t sure if I was still on the list.  Pretty sure I did get in before he closes.  I will tip handsomely


You'll get in, I'm so sorry theres just so many messages!


----------



## danicx23

conrad said:


> Hi, this is now closed. If you already private messages me then you're go
> 
> Hello! I'm going to close this for now so I can get to everyone. If you already private messaged or commented then you're in the queue!



Hi I DM as well before you closed. Just checking to see if I'm still in the queue?


----------



## conrad

danicx23 said:


> Hi I DM as well before you closed. Just checking to see if I'm still in the queue?


Yes!


----------



## abrown1087

conrad said:


> Hi, this is now closed. If you already private messages me then you're go
> 
> Hello! I'm going to close this for now so I can get to everyone. If you already private messaged or commented then you're in the queue!



Hi there! just double checking to make sure i got in the queue i commented and pmed but didn't quote you on the comment. woops


----------



## DragonLatios

conrad said:


> Yes!


just checking to see if I'm still in the queue too?


----------



## conrad

DragonLatios said:


> just checking to see if I'm still in the queue too?


I'm sorry, you messaged me after I closed it! I'll try to see if I can but people that messaged me before closing will get priority, plus I'm starting to have communication errors


----------



## DragonLatios

conrad said:


> I'm sorry, you messaged me after I closed it! I'll try to see if I can but people that messaged me before closing will get priority, plus I'm starting to have communication errors


Wait i did post you before you close it.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



DragonLatios said:


> Wait i did post you before you close it.


it was post #2,437


----------



## Sarge

Sent pm


----------



## conrad

DragonLatios said:


> Wait i did post you before you close it.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> 
> it was post #2,437


Oh sorry!!! Did you private message me??


----------



## DragonLatios

conrad said:


> Oh sorry!!! Did you private message me??


yes


----------



## Fireburns317

Looking for a dodo code for a high rate turnip price. I always donate and I have a couple trips to make! Looking for 500+


----------



## AccfSally

conrad said:


> Hey everyone, mine are selling for 595 right, private message if interested!!!  Free, but tips are greatly appreciated!!!



Hi, is it too late?


----------



## ThePerfectSqueez

conrad said:


> Hey everyone, mine are selling for 595 right, private message if interested!!!  Free, but tips are greatly appreciated!!!


I would love to come! Still open?


----------



## conrad

AccfSally said:


> Hi, is it too late?


Yes sorry!


----------



## Kiara12

any high prices out there?


----------



## ItsSarahxo

It's Sunday on my island, and Daisy Mae is selling for 93 bells each  I'm also looking to sell if anyone wants to help a girl out


----------



## jessyj

Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated  

2 at a time - i'll like your comment once i send Dodo code


----------



## WaltFalci

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated


can I go to your island? I'll leave 100k per travel


----------



## duke-420

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated


May I come?


----------



## MayorMacy

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated



I'd like to come!


----------



## Cid

I would love to come by. i have some extra diys


----------



## niko@kamogawa

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated



Can I come over please?


----------



## lackless

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated


I’d love to come by if possible! Have some diys and cute furniture hehe


----------



## Rifterr

Can I come too? $99k per travel


----------



## sprdlx

Hello


jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated
> 
> 2 at a time - i'll like your comment once i send Dodo code


i would loooove to go


----------



## Billlewe23

I’d love to come please


----------



## sealine

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated
> 
> 2 at a time - i'll like your comment once i send Dodo code


I would love to come, have NMT!


----------



## Insulaire

I’m interested, can bring some Nook Miles Tix


----------



## xshadowbunny

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated
> 
> 2 at a time - i'll like your comment once i send Dodo code


May I please come? ^^


----------



## jessyj

Sorry I'm slowly getting through everyone  
hope to get to you soon


----------



## Tcmrn

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated
> 
> 2 at a time - i'll like your comment once i send Dodo code


I’d love to come as well! I need two trips, will bring you NMT tip for each trip


----------



## mayornen

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated
> 
> 2 at a time - i'll like your comment once i send Dodo code


I'd like to come!


----------



## Cid

jessyj said:


> Sorry I'm slowly getting through everyone
> hope to get to you soon


Thanks alot jessyj! Can’t wait until i can have a high price and can give back to the community!


----------



## Mike&Ike

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated
> 
> 2 at a time - i'll like your comment once i send Dodo code


I would be interested; I can tip in NMTs. Thanks for offering to host!


----------



## solebreaker

if you are still open Jessy please let me know! got NMT


----------



## scarygirl

*TBT Username*: scarygirl
*In-game name / Island name*: Sapphire/ Sondania
*Friend Code*:
*Time zone*: GMT +9:30
*Turnip prices* 174

Let me know if you wanna come and sell some turnips. If you have a spare peach or any white/red roses or white pansies that would be awesome.

Closed now


----------



## Shaern

Hi! not really needing to sell turnips but Iwould like to visit island if possible? I have peaches native so can bring those. Not sure about pansies as mu flowers are just strewn everywhere but will happily check


----------



## Sarabi

scarygirl said:


> *TBT Username*: scarygirl
> *In-game name / Island name*: Sapphire/ Sondania
> *Friend Code*:
> *Time zone*: GMT +9:30
> *Turnip prices* 174
> 
> Let me know if you wanna come and sell some turnips. If you have a spare peach or any white/red roses or white pansies that would be awesome.



I'd like to come sell my turnips if you are still willing. I can bring peached and roses. How many would you like? Also I'm fairly new to this so you'll have to lmk how this works.


----------



## macosta

Anyone letting people in their island to sell their turnips atm?


----------



## mayorapple

Turnips are going for 174 if anyone wants to pop by! DM me.


----------



## Lily1402

conrad said:


> Hey everyone, mine are selling for 595 right, private message if interested!!!  Free, but tips are greatly appreciated!!!


 
ID LOVE TO COME. I’ll tip


----------



## Trevorjs97

Lily1402 said:


> ID LOVE TO COME. I’ll tip


Can I please come, I will tip


----------



## MissE

.


----------



## jlnyc

jessyj said:


> Sorry I'm slowly getting through everyone
> hope to get to you soon




Can I stop by please?


----------



## isabelf

Luna Moonbug said:


> Lucky I never get high price





Lily1402 said:


> ID LOVE TO COME. I’ll tip


would love to visit, will tip as wel


----------



## Fireburns317

40 fish bait, for anyone with high turnip prices for the dodo code please!


----------



## pikaaa

Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


----------



## isabelf

hiii would love to come, will tip 99 k per trip 
first time using this site so i think this should get to you lol


----------



## MayorGong

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Hi! May I visit? I will tip ☺


----------



## Coconutland

Please can I come to sell? 





pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


----------



## Owlii

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Yes please, happy to leave a tip also


----------



## Trevorjs97

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Can I please come?


----------



## daisyy

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


i would love to come :,) tysm!


----------



## NeapolitanNightmares

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code



I’d love to come if I’m not too late, will tip!


----------



## SCORPA15

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code



I would like to visit please


----------



## Aliya

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code



I PMed you! I'd love to visit!


----------



## CodyYuki

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


May I visit? will tip with a NMT


----------



## Starslice

Owlii said:


> Yes please, happy to leave a tip also


Can I come to your island? I,ll leave a tip of 99k per visit or a nook miles ticket.


----------



## xMartin

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Omg yes! Will tip !


----------



## Balverine

disregard this <3


----------



## klpierce17

Yes please!


----------



## Oldtimer

@pikaaa , I’d like to come sell if possible. Thanks.


----------



## klpierce17

klpierce17 said:


> Yes please!


I’ll tip 99k


----------



## metswee

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


if you are still letting people sell may I visit?


----------



## pikaaa

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Getting overwhelming responses haha let me try to respond as much as I can & invite. I shared few at one go and think having difficulty letting people in, so will try to send my dodo code in smaller batches, thanks!


----------



## GEEBRASS

PMed!


----------



## Hyllin

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


I’d love to come if possible


----------



## Kiara12

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


I PMd you sorry, I would like to come


----------



## Sraktai

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code



Wish I could make it!
Will you be available in ~2 hours?


----------



## PerryPerry

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code



I send you a PM as well! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


I would love to sell my turnips.


----------



## Bandit_2

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


I'd love to visit!


----------



## Delaney

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


I'm interested, if at all possible.


----------



## Trevorjs97

No worries


pikaaa said:


> Getting overwhelming responses haha let me try to respond as much as I can & invite. I shared few at one go and think having difficulty letting people in, so will try to send my dodo code in smaller batches, thanks!


I can wait, thank you so much for being so kind and letting  everyone come.


----------



## raegunn42

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Hi! I would like to come if possible!


----------



## klpierce17

I replied earlier. Kind of new here. Is PM the best way? I just replied thinking best to not fill inbox.


----------



## 787witcherpilot

Please let me know . DM is better. Looking for aomething higher than 400 range.


----------



## Mierka

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


I would love to come if you would allow me I would have to do 3 trips though, I can tip with NMT if that's fine with you?


----------



## Laureline

nvm


----------



## jlnyc

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code



Can I swing by please?


----------



## solace

pikaaa said:


> Getting overwhelming responses haha let me try to respond as much as I can & invite. I shared few at one go and think having difficulty letting people in, so will try to send my dodo code in smaller batches, thanks!


May I be added to the list as well? Thank you for taking the time to sell to so many people. I am happy to wait. I also tip in bells  TY


----------



## ThePerfectSqueez

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Could I come too?


----------



## mayorapple

My prices aren't as high as that but mine are going for 306 so if anyone wants to come by dm me


----------



## ThePerfectSqueez

mayorapple said:


> My prices aren't as high as that but mine are going for 306 so if anyone wants to come by dm me


Could I come? I need to sell.


----------



## CaptainSavaHoe

ThePerfectSqueez said:


> Could I come too?


Would need to make multiple trips. Please send dodo code


----------



## Deyonce

hi!!! Can I visit?? Please and thank you


----------



## Izzycrossing123

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Are you still open?


----------



## drchoo

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Messaged you!


----------



## Deyonce

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Can I visit!


----------



## Lil Vick

I would also like to stop by if you're still open Pika


----------



## pillowninja

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Hey! Are you still open? I'd love to stop by if you are!


----------



## ebifrybb

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


hello! by any chance, are you still open? could i please come if you are? thank you so much!


----------



## Bloobloop

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


hey, id love to come by if you're still doing this!


----------



## AccfSally

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code



Hi, is it too late?


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

pikaaa said:


> Getting overwhelming responses haha let me try to respond as much as I can & invite. I shared few at one go and think having difficulty letting people in, so will try to send my dodo code in smaller batches, thanks!


Could you tell me if i am in queue? I messaged over an hour ago and haven't heard anything. I am new at this. Thank you!


----------



## macosta

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated
> 
> 2 at a time - i'll like your comment once i send Dodo code


Hi I would like to drop by

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


May I come as well? thanks in advance!


----------



## pikaaa

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Sorry all that I couldn't get to, tried to take as many as I could, but time is up now & price is gone. 
For those that managed to join & left tips, thanks!


----------



## Lil Vick

Thanks for offering!


----------



## xMartin

Much appreciated Pikaaa!


----------



## alpacalypse

turnip prices are 526 at my island if anyone is interested! tips in nmt or gold ore are appreciated but not required; feel free to message me with your villager and island name for the dodo code, i'll try to get through as many people as possible c:

EDIT: getting a bit overwhelmed with PMs atm, but if you're willing to wait, rest assured that i'll get to you when i can!

EDIT2: no longer accepting new visitors, thank you to everyone who came!


----------



## Shesellsseashells

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code


Yes please


----------



## AccfSally

alpacalypse said:


> turnip prices are 526 at my island if anyone is interested! tips in nmt or gold ore are appreciated but not required; feel free to message me with your villager and island name for the dodo code, i'll try to get through as many people as possible c:



Hi, can I visit.
I have 2 gold ores I can give up.


----------



## 0orchid

alpacalypse said:


> turnip prices are 526 at my island if anyone is interested! tips in nmt or gold ore are appreciated but not required; feel free to message me with your villager and island name for the dodo code, i'll try to get through as many people as possible c:


hey! I'd like to come and can tip nmt  my name is Orchid from Seaheaven


----------



## Bloobloop

alpacalypse said:


> turnip prices are 526 at my island if anyone is interested! tips in nmt or gold ore are appreciated but not required; feel free to message me with your villager and island name for the dodo code, i'll try to get through as many people as possible c:


i'd love to come for two trips! i can tip NMT


----------



## xMartin

alpacalypse said:


> turnip prices are 526 at my island if anyone is interested! tips in nmt or gold ore are appreciated but not required; feel free to message me with your villager and island name for the dodo code, i'll try to get through as many people as possible c:


Can I come ?


----------



## isabelf

pikaaa said:


> Getting overwhelming responses haha let me try to respond as much as I can & invite. I shared few at one go and think having difficulty letting people in, so will try to send my dodo code in smaller batches, thanks!


so manh oeeps


alpacalypse said:


> turnip prices are 526 at my island if anyone is interested! tips in nmt or gold ore are appreciated but not required; feel free to message me with your villager and island name for the dodo code, i'll try to get through as many people as possible c:


meeeee please, i will tip


----------



## drchoo

alpacalypse said:


> turnip prices are 526 at my island if anyone is interested! tips in nmt or gold ore are appreciated but not required; feel free to message me with your villager and island name for the dodo code, i'll try to get through as many people as possible c:



Messaged you! Choo from Choo Isle


----------



## Lyssa876

alpacalypse said:


> turnip prices are 526 at my island if anyone is interested! tips in nmt or gold ore are appreciated but not required; feel free to message me with your villager and island name for the dodo code, i'll try to get through as many people as possible c:


id love to come by please


----------



## britsterbabe

Turnips are going for 570 at my island, dm me for dodo code and ill get to you in the order that they come. I would love any tips if you can !


----------



## Nin!~

britsterbabe said:


> Turnips are going for 570 at my island, dm me for dodo code and ill get to you in the order that they come. I would love any tips if you can !


I would like to visit and give a tip!


----------



## Timao

britsterbabe said:


> Turnips are going for 570 at my island, dm me for dodo code and ill get to you in the order that they come. I would love any tips if you can !


I also would love to visit. Please let me know if it is possible.

thankyou


----------



## DannyDevitoDreams

britsterbabe said:


> Turnips are going for 570 at my island, dm me for dodo code and ill get to you in the order that they come. I would love any tips if you can !


can I come


----------



## wendz_808

alpacalypse said:


> turnip prices are 526 at my island if anyone is interested! tips in nmt or gold ore are appreciated but not required; feel free to message me with your villager and island name for the dodo code, i'll try to get through as many people as possible c:
> 
> EDIT: getting a bit overwhelmed with PMs atm, but if you're willing to wait, rest assured that i'll get to you when i can!


ty for making it go smoothly!!


----------



## jskrillamomilla

britsterbabe said:


> Turnips are going for 570 at my island, dm me for dodo code and ill get to you in the order that they come. I would love any tips if you can !


Is this still happening?  I sent a dm 30 minutes ago.


----------



## DutyJones

jskrillamomilla said:


> Is this still happening?  I sent a dm 30 minutes ago.


I'm waiting and wondering as well


----------



## Emmymarie

britsterbabe said:


> Turnips are going for 570 at my island, dm me for dodo code and ill get to you in the order that they come. I would love any tips if you can !


Would love to come if this is open! Can tip


----------



## tomoya

britsterbabe said:


> Turnips are going for 570 at my island, dm me for dodo code and ill get to you in the order that they come. I would love any tips if you can !


i'd like to sell my turnips if possible. this is my first time using a site like this ;-;

edit: turnips were sold elsewhere thanks to those who took the time to see my message!


----------



## quegjuan420

britsterbabe said:


> Turnips are going for 570 at my island, dm me for dodo code and ill get to you in the order that they come. I would love any tips if you can !


I wanna come please


----------



## britsterbabe

still going on guys, sorry about the wait ppl have multiple trips they are trying to make  and it crashed once. im trying to accommodate everyone.


----------



## elphieluvr

britsterbabe said:


> still going on guys, sorry about the wait ppl have multiple trips they are trying to make  and it crashed once. im trying to accommodate everyone.



can I ask whether you TT? I don’t sell on islands affected by TT and don’t want to waste your time if I can’t sell there! Sorry, I‘m sure you’re swamped with DMs.


----------



## Reillykins

britsterbabe said:


> still going on guys, sorry about the wait ppl have multiple trips they are trying to make  and it crashed once. im trying to accommodate everyone.


Thank you for staying open! Hopefully I can visit!


----------



## britsterbabe

elphieluvr said:


> can I ask whether you TT? I don’t sell on islands affected by TT and don’t want to waste your time if I can’t sell there! Sorry, I‘m sure you’re swamped with DMs.
> [/s





elphieluvr said:


> can I ask whether you TT? I don’t sell on islands affected by TT and don’t want to waste your time if I can’t sell there! Sorry, I‘m sure you’re swamped with DMs.


sorry idk what TT is?


----------



## elphieluvr

britsterbabe said:


> sorry idk what TT is?



time travel  if you time travel even for other reasons it can screw up your turnip prices


----------



## britsterbabe

no i dont do that!


----------



## dkbw

I would love to come selll if possible !


----------



## elphieluvr

britsterbabe said:


> no i dont do that!



thanks for taking the time to answer! I’m sure I’m very deep in your queue but I would love to come over and sell as soon as you’re ready. I appreciate it!


----------



## Grudy

Waiting for a dm back *britsterbabe. *


----------



## britsterbabe

Hey guys im working on everyone as fast as I can with a crazy toddler on my hands. Im trying to get in a few ppl at a time, but im still here and am trying my best!


----------



## AutomationAir

Nooks are buying turnips at 396 on my island. Not as good as some but there's no waiting if you want to dump and run


----------



## jskrillamomilla

Britsterbabe!  I sent you a dm soooo long ago.  I wouldn't keep bothering you but...you see...I reeeally need to sell these turnips.  It's all for a poor kid back on the Island of Bada Boom.  He needs an operation that will save his life.  Not only that, his family is about to be kicked out of their home unless they pay Nook big bucks. I promised him that I'd help and you are our only hope!  

Really...I'm not trying to buy a hot tub and a 50 inch flat screen TV or anything like that.  Please holla back...lives depend on it!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Turnip prices are 446 bells here, if you'd like to come I'm asking for 2 NMTs, 2 gold nuggets, 1 rusted part, or 1 large star fragment per trip. Any of those will work. PM me for the dodo code!


----------



## Lankea

Turnips selling for 488! Dm me


----------



## Maggybeths

517!

dodo code: 7nvnd - open til 8EST


----------



## CaptainSavaHoe

Maggybeths said:


> 517!
> 
> dodo code: 7nvnd


Omw!


----------



## Kyra Warmbuns

Maggybeths said:


> 517!
> 
> dodo code: 7nvnd


coming!


----------



## BossMK

Maggybeths said:


> 517!
> 
> dodo code: 7nvnd


I'll try to come over


----------



## CaptainSavaHoe

Maggybeths said:


> 517!
> 
> dodo code: 7nvnd


Weeble is the name


----------



## neeeeenz

Maggybeths said:


> 517!
> 
> dodo code: 7nvnd


Thanks for hosting! Also LOVE the flooring you’ve used. So so cute!


----------



## CaptainSavaHoe

CaptainSavaHoe said:


> Weeble is the name


Said there is interference

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Maggybeths said:


> 517!
> 
> dodo code: 7nvnd


Says you're on the phone. Can I come please??


----------



## Ickywickets

Maggybeths said:


> 517!
> 
> dodo code: 7nvnd - open til 8EST



May I visit?


----------



## Maggybeths

just be patient I guess? I am not on the phone but people are coming and leaving

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



neeeeenz said:


> Thanks for hosting! Also LOVE the flooring you’ve used. So so cute!


Thank you! It’s my own!


----------



## Cancoon

Maggybeths said:


> .


Hi, I'm Bean in game and I just came in! c:

Edit: I got kicked but thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Kawaiikiwi

485 turnip prices on my island ^_^ feel free to dm me for a code - tip are appreciated but not needed


----------



## asheu

not open yet!


----------



## Kawaiikiwi

the gate should be open here is the code if you need it again 1cl8s


----------



## sprdlx

Kawaiikiwi said:


> 485 turnip prices on my island ^_^ feel free to dm me for a code - tip are appreciated but not needed


Thank you for hosting me and for the present! Lovely island too :3


----------



## asheu

552 turnip prices! Tips are always appreciated but not needed! DM me if interested


----------



## Msskanira

Hi! Kinda new since I haven't been on in a while, I'd like to sell some turnips if possible but not sure how to DM?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cheremtasy said:


> Turnip prices are 446 bells here, if you'd like to come I'm asking for 2 NMTs, 2 gold nuggets, 1 rusted part, or 1 large star fragment per trip. Any of those will work. PM me for the dodo code!



Will be open for about 5 more hours or so, just shoot me a PM if you'd like to swing by! Multiple runs are okay as well. ^^


----------



## britsterbabe

I think I've gotten to everybody. If I missed you I'm sorry. I'm putting my son to bed now but am still trying to get you if you need to sell!


----------



## MrGuru

DM'd!


----------



## asheu

asheu said:


> 552 turnip prices! Tips are always appreciated but not needed! DM me if interested


Will be accepting visitors for another 5 minutes! DM if you'd like to come


----------



## MrGuru

Thank you again!


----------



## asheu

MrGuru said:


> Thank you again!


of course! 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



asheu said:


> Will be accepting visitors for another 5 minutes! DM if you'd like to come


I'm no longer accepting people anymore! Thank you to everyone who came/still has to come


----------



## fuzzislippers

Turnip prices are 548.

Any tips are very much appreciated. 
Please follow the short path to the store so as many as want can visit.  

dodo code: 5JX3S


----------



## acsince2004

My Nook's cranny is buying turnips for 460 bells per turnip! No tips necessary, but any bells or NMT very much appreciated. Let me know if you'd like to visit and I'll send a code


----------



## kenshin

fuzzislippers said:


> Turnip prices are 548.
> 
> Any tips are very much appreciated.
> Please follow the short path to the store so as many as want can visit.
> 
> dodo code: 5JX3S



If still opening I'm on my way


----------



## Dandixandii

fuzzislippers said:


> Turnip prices are 548.
> 
> Any tips are very much appreciated.
> Please follow the short path to the store so as many as want can visit.
> 
> dodo code: 5JX3S


Hey there, I was wondering if I could drop by?


----------



## fuzzislippers

kenshin said:


> If still opening I'm on my way


Still open for a while longer, please feel free.


----------



## SneakyVillager

fuzzislippers said:


> Turnip prices are 548.
> 
> Any tips are very much appreciated.
> Please follow the short path to the store so as many as want can visit.
> 
> dodo code: 5JX3S


Still open for a quick sell?


----------



## mihay

I would be interested ! Will bring a NMT with me for sure


----------



## fuzzislippers

mihay said:


> I would be interested ! Will bring a NMT with me for sure


you are welcome. I will be closing down in the next 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Spiinks

fuzzislippers said:


> you are welcome. I will be closing down in the next 20 minutes or so.


Did I miss the deadline? :O


----------



## noobie007

pikaaa said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 605 bells if anyone is interested - any tips appreciated . I'll message my dodo code



would love to come as well if still open, just one trip and will tip 99k


----------



## MissE

*CLOSED: *Nooks buying for 351 - PM me for dodo code if you'd like to come - open until prices change at 12PM GMT


----------



## nadgnef

Nooking buying for 454! Tips not required but if you can water my flowers that'd be great  The queue is here: https://turnip.exchange/island/6a8c3f93
*CLOSED*


----------



## TheUnspokenDream

555


----------



## Bird_9

TheUnspokenDream said:


> 555


Hello can i come to sell please?!


----------



## TheUnspokenDream

Bird_9 said:


> Hello can i come to sell please?!


Pm


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

TheUnspokenDream said:


> 555


Can i come to sell?


----------



## Rifry

TheUnspokenDream said:


> 555


Can I come sell?


----------



## yosie1511

TheUnspokenDream said:


> 555


Could I come to sell?


----------



## klpierce17

TheUnspokenDream said:


> 555


Can I come sell?


----------



## MarkySharky

Still an option? 


TheUnspokenDream said:


> 555


----------



## Hyllin

TheUnspokenDream said:


> 555


I'd like to come if you are still open


----------



## AnimusRelic

557 if anyone needs - PM for Dodo code, will be open for an hour or so, tips appreciated


----------



## The Humble Cat

AnimusRelic said:


> 557 if anyone needs - PM for Dodo code, will be open for an hour or so, tips appreciated


Sent the PM will tip FOR SURE!! look forward to stopping by!


----------



## TheUnspokenDream

555 open


----------



## charmingcats

turnips are at 486!

turnip.exchange


----------



## AnimusRelic

I had closed down for a bit (see prior post) - but still at 557 if anyone needs - PM for Dodo code, will be open for another hour or so (6 to ~7pm EST), tips appreciated


----------



## Brendo

AnimusRelic said:


> I had closed down for a bit (see prior post) - but still at 557 if anyone needs - PM for Dodo code, will be open for another hour or so (6 to ~7pm EST), tips appreciated


Could I come and sell?


----------



## cio.ob

turnips are at 472! 

TIPS-NMT*1/Gold Nugget*1/Rusted Part*1



			https://turnip.exchange/island/cc5f485c


----------



## artmama

still open


----------



## callimarierose

artmama said:


> still open


What?


----------



## Robertoh123456

Can i come


----------



## Mu~

Nooklings buying turnips for 419 in case any1 is interested. I'd appreciate some tips since I didn't buy turnips this week and need some money  I also accept nmt's or some items I need.


Spoiler: Wishlist



- Hyacinth lamp DIY
- Ironwood dresser DIY
- Black snack machine
- Black wall mounted 50 inch TV
- Black wall mounted 20 inch TV
- Black pc
- Black laptop
- Blue life guard chair
- Colorful playground gym
- Blue phone box
- Colorful beach ball
- Rainbow soft serve lamp
- Springy ride on (zebra and red)
- Blue pansy
- Blue roses
- Purple pansy
- Black pansy
- Purple windflower


----------



## Janson

Mu~ said:


> Nooklings buying turnips for 419 in case any1 is interested. I'd appreciate some tips since I didn't buy turnips this week and need some money  I also accept nmt's or some items I need.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> - Hyacinth lamp DIY
> - Ironwood dresser DIY
> - Black snack machine
> - Wall mounted 50 inch TV
> - Wall mounted 20 inch TV
> - Blue life guard chair
> - Colorful playground gym
> - Blue phone box
> - Rainbow soft serve lamp
> - Springy ride on (zebra and red)
> - Blue pansy
> - Blue roses
> - Purple pansy
> - Black pansy
> - Purple windflower


Hi, I'd love to come and sell if that's okay? More than happy to tip


----------



## MTar

Currently got turnips selling for 428, happy to let some people come and sell, PM me if you’re interested


----------



## madisonash9958

Mine are selling at 487 if anyone is interested! I'd greatly appreciate a nmt or two if you can


----------



## Dinosaurz

Nvm


----------



## MTar

Hi, I’m current away from my game, but I’m leaving my gates open because my turnip prices are on 400+, if you want to come to the island feel free! Sorry I’ll most likely be inactive and a bad host, I don’t expect you to give me anything so feel free to come and sell!  Dodo code: 58KHQ

to get to Nooks, go straight ahead, slightly left past the townhall and across the bridge


----------



## madisonash9958

Dinosaurz said:


> Can I come?



I have someone making two trips real fast then I'll send you a message with my Dodo Code and you can come!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

madisonash9958 said:


> I have someone making two trips real fast then I'll send you a message with my Dodo Code and you can come!!!


Never mind!! It’s fine


----------



## Fenix

Hi! My turnips are at 418 if anyone is interested 
You can get the code here: https://turnip.exchange/island/025aca5f
Tips not expected but always appreciated (specially items or DIY from my Wishlist)


----------



## Miele

It expired. Thank you to those who visited


----------



## kevvykevvv

hey y'all - I'm helping out my friend (Hank from Lionturtle) who has turnips for 379. See the link here: https://turnip.exchange/island/9cee8bc0. Queue is really empty right now .

Also feel free to just DM me.

tips are appreciated but no entry fee needed. I'm the villager in the bunny ears and 8-bit glasses helping escort people and collecting tips when he's busy.


----------



## Lily1402

My prices are 638! Come along. Dm for code  tips welcome but ofc not essential!


----------



## Bulbadragon

Price is 561. 

Will update with another queue link when I open back up later.


----------



## jokk

https://turnip.exchange/island/6a1f8782
		

348 today!


----------



## Alyx

Bulbadragon said:


> Price is 561.
> 
> Will update with another queue link when I open back up later.



When you open back up may I come over? My turnip prices have been awful this week. I believe I only have 2 trips.


----------



## STLOU1E

Bulbadragon said:


> Price is 561.
> 
> Will update with another queue link when I open back up later.



Could I come through? I have lots of turnips to sell and yours is the best price

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



Lily1402 said:


> My prices are 638! Come along. Dm for code  tips welcome but ofc not essential!



Are you still open? I could use those good turnip pices


----------



## maleah

Turnips are selling for 430! No entry fee but tips are appreciated. https://turnip.exchange/island/bbda34da


----------



## SaphFire

Turnips selling for 454! DM for dodo code


----------



## Cheremtasy

It's a lucky week for me apparently! Turnips are going for 584 bells! Join the queue if you're interested 


			https://turnip.exchange/island/a19c5308


----------



## TakiTaki

My Nooks cranny is buying turnips for 284 bells per. I am asking for 50k IGB or 2NMT for entrance. PM me if interested!


----------



## The Dink

Turnips selling at my Nook's for 593. Tips appreciated but not necessary. Just follow the path and sit down when done and I'll end session.

Edit: That's enough for today. Might come back sometime when I have another good price.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Back after a break! Turnips are 584 bells, I'll be open for another 3 hours or so ^^


			https://turnip.exchange/island/ba0e418e


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Cheremtasy said:


> Back after a break! Turnips are 584 bells, I'll be open for another 3 hours or so ^^
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/ba0e418e


You still open?


----------



## Cheremtasy

LilBabyDelirium said:


> You still open?



Yes I am!


----------



## kupocake

Turnips selling at 395 - queue has been pretty empty so far!
[Time's up!]


----------



## noobie007

Lily1402 said:


> My prices are 638! Come along. Dm for code  tips welcome but ofc not essential!


Would love to sell a few left over. Will tip


----------



## pittapotamus

kupocake said:


> Turnips selling at 395 - queue has been pretty empty so far!
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/205969c3



I've joined the queue if that's ok! will tip.


----------



## Shesellsseashells

Turnips selling at 467. 2NMT entry per trip. Join the queue here. Cheers


			https://turnip.exchange/island/1d181e1d


----------



## Capablanca

Turnips are 614 on my island today asking 200k per trip


----------



## austin9880

Turnips 546! Tips appreciated in the form of bells, NMT, or a gold nugget. PM for Dodo


----------



## Its_Lils

Capablanca said:


> Turnips are 614 on my island today asking 200k per trip



Hey! Are you still open? Would love to come and sell, thanks.


----------



## Totally an NPC

Turnip prices are 493 on my island. No tips necessary! PM for dodo code.


----------



## Capablanca

Its_Lils said:


> Hey! Are you still open? Would love to come and sell, thanks.




yea still open ill send you a pm. If anyones interested just send me a message so Im more likely to see it I may miss it on here


----------



## Demaria

Turnips at 463, nmt tips appreciated  pm for dodo code. Open until 12pm est


----------



## michealsmells

closed for the day, thanks everyone who came!


----------



## hzl

deleted (managed to sell turnips )


----------



## emlindz

*Closed now thank you!* Turnips selling for 464! No entry fee


----------



## joattacks

My turnips are selling for 518! Gates will only be open for an hour or so!
tips are appreciated in bells, NMT, DIY, or any space-related items 
Please leave through the airport! I'm the one wearing a red hat and a suit with a red rose! Thank You sm!



			https://turnip.exchange/island/78a16ac8


----------



## JuviaCosplay

joattacks said:


> My turnips are selling for 518! Gates will only be open for an hour or so!
> tips are appreciated in bells, NMT, DIY, or any space-related items
> Please leave through the airport! I'm the one wearing a red hat and a suit with a red rose! Thank You sm!
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/78a16ac8



Hi hi!! May I swing by, and is 200K per trip ok? I need to make 3 trips.


----------



## joattacks

JuviaCosplay said:


> Hi hi!! May I swing by, and is 200K per trip ok? I need to make 3 trips.


yeah sure! just queue right up! :3


----------



## Brithefryguy

.


----------



## JuviaCosplay

I don’t know who you are Juicy-J but I will report you for stealing joeattacks tip I left him. Return the tip. You also stole from me, and I do not take kindly to that. I’ll report you to Nintendo if I have to.

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020

For anyone in the future, wanting to open your island, don’t allow JuicyJ in. He steals tips. > : o I witnessed it when I went to joeattacks’ island and left a tip for the island owner.


----------



## joattacks

joattacks said:


> My turnips are selling for 518! Gates will only be open for an hour or so!
> tips are appreciated in bells, NMT, DIY, or any space-related items
> Please leave through the airport! I'm the one wearing a red hat and a suit with a red rose! Thank You sm!
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/78a16ac8



I am closed for today since we had a little problem with tip stealing! but will open later on. thanks for everyone who came! yall were all so nice!


----------



## fleaster

Queue CLOSED


----------



## Kelani

I would love to stop by once you reopen the queue


----------



## ryansolorzanoo

fleaster said:


> 519 Turnip prices
> Will re-open queue after this lot clears.
> 
> Turnip Exchange


lmk when the queue opens back up id love to stop by!


----------



## fleaster

ryansolorzanoo said:


> lmk when the queue opens back up id love to stop by!


Will DM you!


----------



## fud

fleaster said:


> 519 Turnip prices
> Will make a new queue within hour.



I'd also like to sell some turnips. Let me know when your queue is open!


----------



## mintycream

Turnips are 523. Tips are appreciated but not required. Help water my black roses on the left side if you like. Will be open for about an hour or so. Only letting 2-3 ppl in at a time. *PM for code! Include your name and island name.*

Closed.


----------



## MissArchieChan

fleaster said:


> 519 Turnip prices
> Will make a new queue within hour.


I would love to come by when you reopen


----------



## jessicahuynh

mintycream said:


> Turnips are 523. Tips are appreciated but not required. Help water my black roses on the left side if you like. Will be open for about an hour or so. Only letting 2-3 ppl in at a time. *PM for code! Include your name and island name.*


I PM'd you!


----------



## fleaster

fleaster said:


> 519 Turnip prices
> Will make a new queue within hour.


Queue now open
Turnip Exchange


----------



## acnlgirl

My turnips are selling at 395 pm me for dodo code


----------



## joattacks

Hi! I'm back  turnips are selling at 518 bells. Pls be nice and don't steal other's stuff as we had a problem with that earlier! Pls & Thanks! Will only be open for an hour. I will be sitting down next to nook's cranny wearing a red suit! Just follow the path

Tips are appreciated
Bells, NMT, Furniture, or any interesting extra DIY you may have :3



			https://turnip.exchange/island/8e5138b6


----------



## Heycharlie3

Is anyone open for turnip selling? I have 2 trips to make and I can give flowers bells or whatever else please lmk


----------



## joattacks

Heycharlie3 said:


> Is anyone open for turnip selling? I have 2 trips to make and I can give flowers bells or whatever else please lmk


 my queue is open again if you want to come 0:


----------



## Reineke

joattacks said:


> my queue is open again if you want to come 0:


After clicking on the link, it says the queue is locked?

Edit: its working now


----------



## joattacks

joattacks said:


> Hi! I'm back  turnips are selling at 518 bells. Pls be nice and don't steal other's stuff as we had a problem with that earlier! Pls & Thanks! Will only be open for an hour. I will be sitting down next to nook's cranny wearing a red suit! Just follow the path
> 
> Tips are appreciated
> Bells, NMT, Furniture, or any interesting extra DIY you may have :3
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/8e5138b6



Edit: *CLOSED*


----------



## Leann

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated
> 
> 2 at a time - i'll like your comment once i send Dodo code


Can I come?


----------



## dizzy bone

Just a reminder that this thread is for *free visits or no entrance fees* for buying and selling turnips. Please make a thread in Dodo Business Class if you wish to open your island with an entrance fee. Do not post here solely to state that you are looking for a town to sell at as it clogs up the thread unnecessarily. Please wait for someone to post their prices. Thank you!


----------



## CasM_art

Daisy is selling for 91 if anyone wants to come and buy from her. https://turnip.exchange/island/34b4e88d for the DDcode
*
Closed*


----------



## MrGuru

CasM_art said:


> Daisy is selling for 91 if anyone wants to come and buy from her. https://turnip.exchange/island/34b4e88d for the DDcode


I'm on my way!


----------



## Amber~Eddy

Does anyone still have turnips for sale on their island? I overslept and missed it. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## doetothelindsay

Daisy Mae is selling turnips for 91 bells on my island. PM me for the Dodo code


----------



## ur mom

Can I come? My price just graders to 41 bells


----------



## Amber~Eddy

doetothelindsay said:


> Daisy Mae is selling turnips for 91 bells on my island. PM me for the Dodo code


Just PMed


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Turnip prices on Shione today: 77 bells.

I feel ripped off.


----------



## awkwardturtle

Daisy selling for 93ea. Would love anything witchy if anyone has something 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/c2402814


----------



## APottedPlant

hi! my prices are at 583! join here :3 https://turnip.exchange/island/37f3dd1d


----------



## Yeatu

If anyone's interested my turnips are selling for 140 on my island. Tips are appreciated, but not required! 

Im sorry if anyone was joining, my connection got lost for a bit. Ahshshsh
New link! https://turnip.exchange/island/0115cb34


----------



## Zerous

turnips at 194 today! I'd happily accept any spare hybrids but definitely not required.


----------



## anotherwoodenidea

APottedPlant said:


> hi! my prices are at 583! join here :3 https://turnip.exchange/island/37f3dd1d


Hey, I’m in the queue but this should be in Business Class as you’re seeking a fee


----------



## CassandraC

APottedPlant said:


> hi! my prices are at 583! join here :3 https://turnip.exchange/island/37f3dd1d




Hi CAn i Please come  
I need 2 trips and can bring NMT for each trip


----------



## Bugs

Hello all

So I didn't get any turnips this week, but I checked my prices for a friend - and my shop is buying for *563 bells*

I'm going to let people in for free - but since this is my day off I won't be opening the gates for too long, it's my first time letting people sell turnips in my town so please be gentle 

I'll have my gates open from 13:30 - 15:00 BST (GMT+1) so basically for the next hour and a half. *I'll probably not be letting more than 10 people sell in total*, unless there's time for more.

If interested you can DM me  sorry if it seems a bit strict, I just don't want the turnip price to go to waste but I also want to do other stuff today other than animal crossing haha

I'm at capacity now with a few more than 10 I'm gonna try get through!


----------



## Nin!~

*closed*! I just made a mistake thank you for your understanding!

Price is at 367!
Tips: nmt or a furniture i don't require yet. Thanks in advance 
*PM/DM for code!*


----------



## Cosima

Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears


----------



## OverFoxy!

Cosima said:


> Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears


Omw


----------



## isabelf

Cosima said:


> Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears



hi is it exchanges only? i don't mind tipping with bells


----------



## Trevorjs97

Cosima said:


> Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears


I can bring cherries, peaches, and oranges


----------



## Druidsleep

Cosima said:


> Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears


Can I join I have all fruit

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Believe_In_Kittens said:


> turnips at 194 today! I'd happily accept any spare hybrids but definitely not required.


Can I join?


----------



## Sarabi

Cosima said:


> Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears


I'd also like to come i have peaches for you


----------



## ragingbrit

Can give peaches apples and cherries and a few star fragments


----------



## moosegoose

Cosima said:


> Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears


dodo code?

what's an exchange code i've never seen that before

i have star fragments and oranges

edit: nvm


----------



## CamJam

turnip prices are 546, 4NMT entry fee https://turnip.exchange/island/ba6cc507


----------



## Undard

Cosima said:


> Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears



I have oranges! and 2 star fragments if thats okay?


----------



## CodyYuki

Cosima said:


> Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears


starting up the game now! its gonna be full for a while isnt it lol


----------



## Cosima

Druidsleep said:


> Can I join I have all fruit
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020
> 
> 
> Can I join?


Using the turnip exchange. Never done this before lol


----------



## Jasmine M

Cosima said:


> Using the turnip exchange. Never done this before lol


How do you do a turnip exchange?


----------



## electtric_kat

Turnips in my island are 278. PM me if you want to stop by


----------



## Cosima

CodyYuki said:


> starting up the game now! its gonna be full for a while isnt it lol


Since I’m using the turnip exchange website now but have to work soon I’ll dm you when I get home fro work. I work 3-11 unless that’s too late


----------



## CamJam

Jasmine M said:


> How do you do a turnip exchange?


its a website and you put in all the info, it just keeps things more calm and way less chaotic since you can change how many people you let in at a time


----------



## CodyYuki

Cosima said:


> Since I’m using the turnip exchange website now but have to work soon I’ll dm you when I get home fro work. I work 3-11 unless that’s too late


We'll see, its 10 am for me right now so yeah just dm me when you get home and hopefully it'll work out


----------



## MarkySharky

Chuck's taking his time...!   


CamJam said:


> turnip prices are 546, 4NMT entry fee https://turnip.exchange/island/ba6cc507


----------



## Reillykins

asheu said:


> 552 turnip prices! Tips are always appreciated but not needed! DM me if interested





Cosima said:


> Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears


is that your dodo code? im new to this sorry!


----------



## Aisland

Cosima said:


> Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears


Is the exchange code the same as dodo code?


----------



## Mt_Moon

MarkySharky said:


> Chuck's taking his time...!


Lol sorry! I went away for a couple minutes thinking I would have enough time and when I got back it was my turn.


----------



## MarkySharky

No worries was only kidding around of course!


Mt_Moon said:


> Lol sorry! I went away for a couple minutes thinking I would have enough time and when I got back it was my turn.


----------



## SarahSays

You enter an exchange code on Turnip Exchange. Look it up online and enter code. It creates a queue for the hoster.

Also, this thread is technically in the Airport, which means free access. If you are charging an entry fee, you should be posting in Dodo Business Class.


----------



## CamJam

MarkySharky said:


> Chuck's taking his time...!


I know im sorry its taking so long! I will get to everyone joined up tho! just easier to go 1 by 1 since only 1 can sell at a time anyways


----------



## MarkySharky

I agree  1 at a time makes sense and I was just joking around. No harm intended.


CamJam said:


> I know im sorry its taking so long! I will get to everyone joined up tho! just easier to go 1 by 1 since only 1 can sell at a time anyways


----------



## CamJam

MarkySharky said:


> I agree  1 at a time makes sense and I was just joking around. No harm intended.


I know I know


----------



## MarkySharky

CamJam said:


> I know I know


OK if I rejoin for my wife?


----------



## Amber~Eddy

Cosima said:


> Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears


Hey, i have all the fruits. Just wondering why is the queue locked. Sorry, I am new to this.


----------



## Aisland

Amber~Eddy said:


> Hey, i have all the fruits. Just wondering why is the queue locked. Sorry, I am new to this.


Ya they just locked it


----------



## CamJam

MarkySharky said:


> OK if I rejoin for my wife?


sure!


----------



## Druidsleep

Cosima said:


> Using the turnip exchange. Never done this before lol


i Carnot use turnip exchange


----------



## MarkySharky

CamJam said:


> sure!


Someone jumping the queue?


----------



## moby thicc

my turnip prices are going for *481 bells* right now! please DM me for the dodo code. i'm only allowing very few people in at a time (probably around 3-4 only.) so please be patient. *do not share my dodo code with anybody else without permission.* quite a few people did that last time and it caused an influx of visitors i did not expect, and i had to close my gates. 

tips are appreciated but not necessary! i also have a wishlist here of stuff i'd like (the DIY recipe or the actual item,) so if you are willing to share then i'd be very grateful! c:


----------



## madisonash9958

Cosima said:


> Turnips selling for 535. Here’s the exchange code d9af8c20. Looking for tips star fragments and any fruit as I only have apples and pears


Hey are you still open? I can give you a couple star fragments, cherries, and peaches.


----------



## daisyy

410 turnip prices! no entry fee. bell/nmt tips appreciated but **not** required.


			https://turnip.exchange/island/139cf2a7


----------



## The Pennifer

jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated
> 
> 2 at a time - i'll like your comment once i send Dodo code


May I come please? NMT and diys


----------



## moby thicc

moby thicc said:


> my turnip prices are going for *481 bells* right now! please DM me for the dodo code. i'm only allowing very few people in at a time (probably around 3-4 only.) so please be patient. *do not share my dodo code with anybody else without permission.* quite a few people did that last time and it caused an influx of visitors i did not expect, and i had to close my gates.
> 
> tips are appreciated but not necessary! i also have a wishlist here of stuff i'd like (the DIY recipe or the actual item,) so if you are willing to share then i'd be very grateful! c:


i am still accepting guests!! please DM me for the dodo code!


----------



## Kiara12

Updated turnip prices?


----------



## Reillykins

moby thicc said:


> i am still accepting guests!! please DM me for the dodo code!


dm'd you


----------



## AlexandraVegeta

moby thicc said:


> i am still accepting guests!! please DM me for the dodo code!


Dm'd you


----------



## moby thicc

moby thicc said:


> my turnip prices are going for *481 bells* right now! please DM me for the dodo code. i'm only allowing very few people in at a time (probably around 3-4 only.) so please be patient. *do not share my dodo code with anybody else without permission.* quite a few people did that last time and it caused an influx of visitors i did not expect, and i had to close my gates.
> 
> tips are appreciated but not necessary! i also have a wishlist here of stuff i'd like (the DIY recipe or the actual item,) so if you are willing to share then i'd be very grateful! c:


after this next batch of people, i am closing my gates! thank you all who came by, and thank you for your patience! c:


----------



## Pao90

Closed


----------



## wizziepooh

Hey all, 601 for turnips at Nooks. DM me for dodo code! 
CLOSED (might open later if price is same, but I have a class rn lol)


----------



## Antonio

That moment when you miss good prices due to flying American Airlines. 

Thank you everyone for listing your turnip prices here and not expecting payments. You are a godsend and I'll shall follow in your footsteps when the time is right. <3


----------



## MissArchieChan

following this thread


----------



## moby thicc

hey guys! my turnips are going for *481 bells*. i'm open again until the nooks cranny is closed! (i'm in cst. right now it's 7pm.) *i will be allowing a few people in at a time. do NOT share my dodo code to other people without my permission. *please DM me for the dodo code! 

*no entry fee. tips are appreciated, though. *i also have a wishlist here with some items i'm looking for c:

if you need to make multiple trips, let me know! i can allow about 2 or 3 trips max depending on how many people want to come in. thank you ahead of time for your patience!


----------



## wizziepooh

Didn't know if I should just edit my earlier post, but I'm reopening my island again! Gonna try to keep it smaller groups at a time so that it can go by quickly for you guys!

DM me for the Dodo code, turnips are at *601* at Nooks! Also please let me know your name and island name cuz I got confused so bad 
*CLOSED*


----------



## MissArchieChan

moby thicc said:


> hey guys! my turnips are going for *481 bells*. i'm open again until the nooks cranny is closed! (i'm in cst. right now it's 7pm.) *i will be allowing a few people in at a time. do NOT share my dodo code to other people without my permission. *please DM me for the dodo code!
> 
> *no entry fee. tips are appreciated, though. *i also have a wishlist here with some items i'm looking for c:
> 
> if you need to make multiple trips, let me know! i can allow about 2 or 3 trips max depending on how many people want to come in. thank you ahead of time for your patience!


I would love to come!


----------



## Dim

I have turnips for 411 for the next hour. dm if you wanna come and sell...
/closed


----------



## Deyonce

Nox said:


> I have turnips for 411 for the next hour. dm if you wanna come and sell...


Hi Nox can I sell? I need to make 2 trips

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



wizziepooh said:


> Didn't know if I should just edit my earlier post, but I'm reopening my island again! Gonna try to keep it smaller groups at a time so that it can go by quickly for you guys!
> 
> DM me for the Dodo code, turnips are at *601* at Nooks! Also please let me know your name and island name cuz I got confused so bad
> 
> AH gettin overwhelmed, gonna pause for a minute to filter people through but WILL reopen. Thanks for the patience guys! You da best
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> MissArchieChan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to come!
> 
> 
> 
> hello I would like to sell!
Click to expand...



	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



wizziepooh said:


> Hey all, 601 for turnips at Nooks. DM me for dodo code!
> CLOSED (might open later if price is same, but I have a class rn lol)


Hey! Can you put me in the que once you open again? Thank you


----------



## Cosmic

Same please


----------



## floatingzoo

518 turnip price in my town if you'd like to visit. I'd appreciate bells or gifts! (I forgot to buy turnips this week!) Let me know and I'll message you a dodo code


----------



## electtric_kat

floatingzoo said:


> 518 turnip price in my town! Appreciate bells or gifts! (I forgot to buy turnips this week!) Let me know and I'll message you a dodo code


Can I come and sell please?


----------



## Deyonce

floatingzoo said:


> 518 turnip price in my town! Appreciate bells or gifts! (I forgot to buy turnips this week!) Let me know and I'll message you a dodo code


Hey would love to visit !!!


----------



## floatingzoo

electtric_kat said:


> Can I come and sell please?


Yes! I'll message you a dodo code!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Deyonce said:


> Hey would love to visit !!!


Okay awesome! I'll message you the dodo code!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

If anyone else would like to visit you can message me and I can send you the dodo code


----------



## tinachen

hello ! would love to visit to sell turnips!


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

floatingzoo said:


> 518 turnip price in my town! Appreciate bells or gifts! (I forgot to buy turnips this week!) Let me know and I'll message you a dodo code


Would love to come if still open!


----------



## floatingzoo

HarmoniousMelody said:


> Would love to come if still open!


Awesome! I messaged you the dodo code


----------



## Karlexus

hi, I’d like to visit if you’re still doing this.


----------



## floatingzoo

Karlexus said:


> hi, I’d like to visit if you’re still doing this.


Yes it's still open! Dodo code is: 7PXYB ☺


----------



## Lali0108

Hi! 559 per turnip right now! Bells and gifts are appreciated  Message me for DODO CODE 

closed for now - OPEN AGAIN LATER


----------



## noobie007

Lali0108 said:


> Hi! 559 per turnip right now! Bells and gifts are appreciated  Message me for DODO CODE


Can I sell some of mine?


----------



## Reaper3201430

Good morning, guys! Turnips are 619 here in Freebird. If any one wants to come, message me.


----------



## zetapsicq

Reaper3201430 said:


> Good morning, guys! Turnips are 619 here in Freebird. If any one wants to come, message me.


I would love to visit! Kristofer from Tucker.


----------



## Electriic

May I come visit? :0


----------



## klpierce17

Reaper3201430 said:


> Good morning, guys! Turnips are 619 here in Freebird. If any one wants to come, message me.


Messaged you


----------



## Mellower101

Can I come?


----------



## melco

My turnips are 599 at the moment!
I've never hosted before so patience is appreciated.. but just PM me and I'll get you the code, I'll be on for the next couple hours! (Until noon CT).

No tips necessary but, if you happen to have any items from my wishlist on hand id be very thankful o; https://villagerdb.com/user/melco/list/wish


They're back down to 199 now! Thank you to all who showed up and apologies to those I couldn't get to.. hosting is much more complicated than I thought, will definitely use a helper site next time.. but everyone on here is very kind so I will return.!


----------



## Phoebees

Just messaged you! @Reaper3201430


----------



## zetapsicq

melco said:


> My turnips are 599 at the moment!
> I've never hosted before so patience is appreciated.. but just PM me and I'll get you the code, I'll be on for the next couple hours! (Until noon CT).
> 
> No tips necessary but, if you happen to have any items from my wishlist on hand id be very thankful o; https://villagerdb.com/user/melco/list/wish


I would love to visit. Kristofer from Tucker.


----------



## Guilhermevolcom

melco said:


> My turnips are 599 at the moment!
> I've never hosted before so patience is appreciated.. but just PM me and I'll get you the code, I'll be on for the next couple hours! (Until noon CT).
> 
> No tips necessary but, if you happen to have any items from my wishlist on hand id be very thankful o; https://villagerdb.com/user/melco/list/wish


Hi, I would like to visit your island! I have some itens from your wishlist.


----------



## Bird_9

Guilhermevolcom said:


> Hi, I would like to visit your island! I have some itens from your wishlist.


Hello can i come in please?


----------



## DarkElfZero

Me too plz got dreamy sweater, fruit basket, 3d glasses and chiton


----------



## Kitsu42

melco said:


> No tips necessary but, if you happen to have any items from my wishlist on hand id be very thankful o; https://villagerdb.com/user/melco/list/wish



If you are still accepting visitors let me know! PM sent. I also have a few items from your wish list as well.


----------



## auroradesu

melco said:


> My turnips are 599 at the moment!
> I've never hosted before so patience is appreciated.. but just PM me and I'll get you the code, I'll be on for the next couple hours! (Until noon CT).
> 
> No tips necessary but, if you happen to have any items from my wishlist on hand id be very thankful o; https://villagerdb.com/user/melco/list/wish



I have the fairy tale hoods in my shop right now and I can craft up the peach and orange rugs if you haven’t gotten these items already


----------



## Lali0108

Open again! Turnips sell for 559  Anything is appreciated! Send me a message for the code!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Shutting down for the night! Thank you to everyone who came


----------



## LilJulian

(If anyone with good prices is open and available right now, please PM me!  I just can't seem to make it in to trade at anyones' islands today!  I'll tip you bells on each visit I make - I should have a handful of them!)


----------



## bubblemilktea

My turnips are at 497  
Edit: not available anymore. sorry! :’(


----------



## QueenOpossum

Closed! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Leebles

QueenOpossum said:


> 438! You can get my Dodo code on turnip exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/3e2f5160


Can you explain the "one trip per queue up" thing? Should I sell one inventory's worth, leave the island, hit "leave queue", then rejoin?


----------



## awkwardturtle

https://turnip.exchange/island/db924759
		


nooklings buying for 631


looking for any witchy/ magic items!


----------



## MarkySharky

Turnip prices are 380.

Open for 3 hours if you want to come and sell.

Working from home so using Turnip Exchange to make it easier for me.

No entry fee but tips of any form gratefully received.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/03d35aab


----------



## Lars

awkwardturtle said:


> https://turnip.exchange/island/db924759
> 
> 
> 
> nooklings buying for 631
> 
> 
> looking for any witchy/ magic items!



can i come sell my turnips ?


----------



## yosie1511

Turnip prices are going for 579

Please tell me your ign and island name and state how many trips you have to make.

Tips are appreciated


----------



## Biancasbotique

bianca from glamtown - around 4 trips?


----------



## SeraphicOrder

yosie1511 said:


> Turnip prices are going for 579
> 
> Please tell me your ign and island name and state how many trips you have to make.
> 
> Tips are appreciated


daniel here of east isles.. can i come for 3 trips ty


----------



## yosie1511

Turnip prices will change in 20 minutes, so I am not accepting new visitors

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

The turnip price changed


----------



## AgentParadox

Any hosts with good prices that are NOT using the turnip exchange tool? (I'm confined to mobile for an unknown amount of time, and just hate the tool in general)


----------



## dwojo68

turnip prices at 380 if your interested pm me. tips appreciated but not required.


----------



## BlkGrlMgc

Turnip prices 539


			https://turnip.exchange/island/6fe83505


----------



## RiviterRosie

Turnips selling for 568 bells


----------



## Mayor Alastair

RiviterRosie said:


> Turnips selling for 568 bells


Could I come sell some turnips? I’d only need one trip!


----------



## RiviterRosie

CCF8T


----------



## Mayor Alastair

RiviterRosie said:


> CCF8T


On my way thank you!


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

RiviterRosie said:


> Turnips selling for 568 bells



Is it okay if I came to visit?


----------



## RiviterRosie

6CN5Q yes!!


----------



## SarahSays

RiviterRosie said:


> 6CN5Q yes!!


Hi there! May I come?


----------



## RiviterRosie

SarahSays said:


> Hi there! May I come?


Wait about 5 mins then yes!!


----------



## Jake222

Would love to come as well!


----------



## BlkGrlMgc

My island is still open for another hour, come if you wish and many times as you wish: 56JT8


----------



## tajikey

I'm at 298 if anyone is desperate:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/5750ebaa
		


Entry is 1 stack of bait, and I'm AFK. It'll be open for the next 3 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## AgentParadox

BlkGrlMgc said:


> My island is still open for another hour, come if you wish and many times as you wish: 56JT8


Hi! Trying to join but someone is on their NookPhone and isn't letting me in.


----------



## celesludenberg

AgentParadox said:


> Hi! Trying to join but someone is on their NookPhone and isn't letting me in.


I had the same problem for a bit and ended up giving up.


----------



## pillowninja

RiviterRosie said:


> Turnips selling for 568 bells


Hey! Is your island still open? I only need one trip and I'll tip!


----------



## Gaby

Hi guys! T&T are buying turnips for 481 and I know it’s not 500+ but thought I’d open up if anyone is interested.

*Entry is free* but if you’d like to leave a tip it’s appreciated but not required~ 

•DM and include your in-game name and island.

•If you need to make more than one trip, please let me know how many in your initial message.

•*Please do not share Dodo Code with anyone*

•I’ll be be wearing the green kimono and sitting on the garden bench in front of where you’ll come in. Just follow the fenced path to Nooks! *Once done please leave via the airport.*


----------



## BlkGrlMgc

BlkGrlMgc said:


> My island is still open for another hour, come if you wish and many times as you wish: 56JT8





AgentParadox said:


> Hi! Trying to join but someone is on their NookPhone and isn't letting me in.


sorry you couldn’t get in. They island filled up quick and then noon hit so the price changed


----------



## Alec_Astria

BlkGrlMgc said:


> sorry you couldn’t get in. They island filled up quick and then noon hit so the price changed


What is the new price?


----------



## pillowninja

If anybody has turnips selling for 500+ please let me know! Will tip NMT, and I only need one trip. Thanks!!


----------



## ianmbell1

If anybody has turnips selling for 400+ please let me know  (will tip w NMT & only need one trip)!!


----------



## Kristine015

Turnip price 582 https://turnip.exchange/island/76e24980


----------



## Rori

Anyone with a 500+ turnip price mind if I swing by for a minute? I won't be long, my prices just have been horrible all week!


----------



## chen806

Turnip price 439. Prefer a golden nugget or a rusted part. Shop is on the left.


			https://turnip.exchange/island/a2594bd4


----------



## mayorapple

nooks buying for 378! no entry fee and take as many trips as you need


			https://turnip.exchange/island/6b831472


----------



## Lil Vick

Kristine015 said:


> Turnip price 582 https://turnip.exchange/island/76e24980



Are you done for the day? Any chance I could stop by later?


----------



## Rosaline

my turnips are selling for 133! not a ton of profit but if you're in a rush to get rid of them pm me for a dodo code!


----------



## danilac

Turnip prices 495! Entry fee is 2 NMT, 1 golden nugget, or 1 rusted part 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/64ebba79


----------



## MayorMacy

Turnip Price: 463 bells https://turnip.exchange/island/bfa82131

Entry Fee is 2 NMT to 100k in-game bells

(EDIT: New Link due to communication errors)


----------



## Bbot5

danilac said:


> Turnip prices 495! Entry fee is 2 NMT, 1 golden nugget, or 1 rusted part
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/64ebba79


It kicked me out with a communication error before everything saved


----------



## Leebles

Closing up, thanks for visiting everybody


----------



## JellyBeans

turnips are 137 for a few hours! not the best but if you need to get rid of them just pm me


----------



## Garrett

513 for the next ninety minutes!


----------



## aurora.

Edit: closed now
Turnips are 459 for the next 40 minutes. PM me if you want to come  no fee! Will let in one person at a time


----------



## MarkySharky

aurora. said:


> Turnips are 459 for the next 40 minutes. PM me if you want to come  no fee! Will let in one person at a time


Thank you!


----------



## Garrett

Just twenty minutes left at 513 bells!

No fee, just please water my roses and mums in front of Residential Services with the cans provided.

5C19L


----------



## HElizaJ

Garrett said:


> Just twenty minutes left at 513 bells!
> 
> No fee, just please water my roses and mums in front of Residential Services with the cans provided.
> 
> 5C19L


I'll be over soon!


----------



## aurora.

MarkySharky said:


> Thank you!


No problem!


----------



## saramew

Garrett said:


> Just twenty minutes left at 513 bells!
> 
> No fee, just please water my roses and mums in front of Residential Services with the cans provided.
> 
> 5C19L


I'm the one coming in last minute on my brother's switch!! I'll be as fast as I can and can't really type (via app) because it's not my switch >_< I'll be sure to water your flowers!!


----------



## Garrett

saramew said:


> I'm the one coming in last minute on my brother's switch!! I'll be as fast as I can and can't really type (via app) because it's not my switch >_< I'll be sure to water your flowers!!



Sorry, it's gone past noon! 187 now...


----------



## saramew

Garrett said:


> Sorry, it's gone past noon! 187 now...


It's alright, that was me ^^ sold it anyways. Just wanted to pay him back a bit for letting me use his switch to hold some of my villagers!


----------



## HElizaJ

Just thought I'd let people know in case they are searching that I'm selling here:




__





						Turnip Price 608!
					

My sister's town Coco Bay is open to sell turnips at the amazing price of 608 bells!  - - - ☆ - - -  A fee of 1NMT per trip is required to visit, so please leave it by the host upon arrival!  Head straight to Nook's Cranny afterwards to speed up traffic! 1 person is allowed at a time since this...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




608 bells but there is an entrance fee!


----------



## shasha

Edit: closed for now!


----------



## KanamiTehya

My Nook’s Cranny is buying at 366 bells for turnips this morning (local time is 10:15am)! I have to work but will leave my island open to all visitors. Just go straight up from the airport to find Nook’s Cranny. And feel free to explore my island. Dodo code is 0JVCN.


----------



## alrodrigu

Nooks buying for 549 bells each. 


			https://turnip.exchange/island/13e1835b


----------



## KanamiTehya

Leif is also around today and selling Tea-Olive starts. 



KanamiTehya said:


> My Nook’s Cranny is buying at 366 bells for turnips this morning (local time is 10:15am)! I have to work but will leave my island open to all visitors. Just go straight up from the airport to find Nook’s Cranny. And feel free to explore my island. Dodo code is 0JVCN.


----------



## Salty._.salmon323

Garrett said:


> Just twenty minutes left at 513 bells!
> 
> No fee, just please water my roses and mums in front of Residential Services with the cans provided.
> 
> 5C19L


nvm qwq


----------



## KanamiTehya

Lost connection so here is a new Dodo code: 47T0Q
Open for another hour and 15 minutes. 

Turnip price is at 366 and Lief is here. Free entry, and feel free to explore, just be kind (no plucking or running through all my flowers, especially the fenced ones).


----------



## KanamiTehya

To Sammy,

I’m sorry I lost connection! My kid dropped the switch and the game crashed! Feel free to come back sometime and finish exploring!


KanamiTehya said:


> Lost connection so here is a new Dodo code: 47T0Q
> Open for another hour and 15 minutes.
> 
> Turnip price is at 366 and Lief is here. Free entry, and feel free to explore, just be kind (no plucking or running through all my flowers, especially the fenced ones).


----------



## Snook214

Turnip prices are 509!

Link


----------



## Marvie_3

515 in my town right now

Link


----------



## Reillykins

The Nook boys are buying for 411 - not super great but not bad if anyone needs to sell quickly. DM for dodo code


----------



## Siwabra

Marvie_3 said:


> 515 in my town right now
> 
> Link


Still open?


----------



## Marvie_3

Siwabra said:


> Still open?


Yep!


----------



## kenshin

HElizaJ said:


> Just thought I'd let people know in case they are searching that I'm selling here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnip Price 608!
> 
> 
> My sister's town Coco Bay is open to sell turnips at the amazing price of 608 bells!  - - - ☆ - - -  A fee of 1NMT per trip is required to visit, so please leave it by the host upon arrival!  Head straight to Nook's Cranny afterwards to speed up traffic! 1 person is allowed at a time since this...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 608 bells but there is an entrance fee!


Is this still open?


----------



## isa

Turnips at 143 


			https://turnip.exchange/island/c23183da


----------



## jimmy123

Hey all, i'm looking to visit someones island where the turnips are being sold for more than 110  Anyone willing to help?


----------



## Danirratic

Hello Looking for someone with higher turnip prices to let me sell. I can drop 2 99k bell bags on my way out per trip and need to make several trips! Please PM me if you can help me out with this!


----------



## Cinnakun

Cttn1294 said:


> Nooks buying 474 bells!!
> 
> Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!
> 
> Fees:
> - 2 NMTs
> OR
> - DIYs:
> > Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> > Bamboo Shelf DIY
> > Bamboo Sphere DIY
> > Bamboo Stool DIY
> 
> > Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> > Bonsai Shelf DIY
> > Pine Bonsai Tree DIY
> 
> > Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> > Large Star Fragments
> 
> > Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> > Ironwood DIYs
> > Iron Doorplates DIY
> > Terrarium DIY
> > Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> > Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> > Starry Wall DIY


May I visit as well? I can pay with nmt’s

I just realized this is from April oh no


----------



## djc3791

If anyone's desperate, my nook's is buying turnips at 164

I'm going offline now, but I'll reopen around 8-9 pm est


----------



## MangoCrunx

djc3791 said:


> If anyone's desperate, my nook's is buying turnips at 164



Can I come sell please?


----------



## PyroDawg

djc3791 said:


> If anyone's desperate, my nook's is buying turnips at 164


I'm desperate, lol. I have a log lounge DIY and some hybrids I could leave as tips.


----------



## nicole8250

djc3791 said:


> If anyone's desperate, my nook's is buying turnips at 164


I am desperate can i come


----------



## djc3791

nicole8250 said:


> I am desperate can i come


Sure, just give me a minute, already have a few people


----------



## Hebsey

djc3791 said:


> Sure, just give me a minute, already have a few people



Hi! Are you still accepting folks to pop by to sell turnips?


----------



## djc3791

Hebsey said:


> Hi! Are you still accepting folks to pop by to sell turnips?


Sure if you can be quick, I  want to go offline pretty soon


----------



## Xdee

Hii, is anyone selling turnips for more then 200?


----------



## akarley

Hi, anyone still have gates open for turnips?


----------



## xMartin

Daisy-Mae is selling turnips for 98 bells on my island. I've trapped her at the airport if anyone wants to come ☺.

Please tip, I'm new. Ignore the clutter I'm trying to get a 3* rating  .

Edit: Closed for now, going to do some island hopping. PM if you want to speak with Daisy, she'll be around for the next two hours.


----------



## grah

Daisy selling for 96 bells 


			https://turnip.exchange/island/30bcaab8


----------



## Jhine7

Hi! I have tons of turnips to sell, will take ~20 trips. Will tip you 1 million IGB, 20 TBT and 2 NMT!

Bonus: An extra 20 TBT and 1 NMT for PM'ing me and only letting me in 

PM to set up a time!


----------



## jessicat_197

Daisy selling for 92 bells any nmts or furniture tips would be appreciated c: dm for dodo code


----------



## SarahSays

Nook’s buying turnips for 184. Not great, I know. If anyone is desperate to sell, shoot me a PM


----------



## Aubrey Does Art

jessicat_197 said:


> Daisy selling for 92 bells any nmts or furniture tips would be appreciated c: dm for dodo code


Hello is Daisy May still on your island?


----------



## Saah

Daisy selling for 91 bells at https://turnip.exchange/island/0f13492d, entry is free!

Edit: for reference, she'll stop selling once this post is 6 hours and ~ thirty minutes old!


----------



## MikioMonster

waren54321 said:


> Turnip prices going for 422 bells in my town. Anyone can come, no entry fee.
> 
> Closed! Thanks everyone for coming.


Hi I'd love to visit if still open


----------



## Noop_12

Is anyone daisy Mae on the island let me know


----------



## Saah

Noop_12 said:


> Is anyone daisy Mae on the island let me know


Mine is! It's 6:30AM in my island so she'll be here for a while, turnip code is three posts above!


----------



## Rowintuit

Hi guys!
Turnip Prices are: 397
Bonus:
Lief is in the plaza selling cosmos and hyacinths. I also have a take 1 leave 1 diy station (nothing fancy in there, but if you have anything unwanted, that's awesome).
Message me if you'd like to come over


----------



## Sosophi3o

Can I come please, will bring goodies


----------



## iamlookingaway

Cttn1294 said:


> Nooks buying 474 bells!!
> 
> Please follow the fences to the store! Please don't trample my flowers, pick my fruit, take anything/wander. In and out please and thanks! Reply and I will send you the Turnip.Exchange code, thanks!
> 
> Fees:
> - 2 NMTs
> OR
> - DIYs:
> > Palm Tree Lamps DIY
> > Bamboo Shelf DIY
> > Bamboo Sphere DIY
> > Bamboo Stool DIY
> 
> > Any Cherry Blossom DIYs
> > Bonsai Shelf DIY
> > Pine Bonsai Tree DIY
> 
> > Celeste DIY (especially crescent-moon chair)
> > Large Star Fragments
> 
> > Iron Garden Set (Bench, Chair, Table) DIY
> > Ironwood DIYs
> > Iron Doorplates DIY
> > Terrarium DIY
> > Giant Teddy Bear DIY
> > Wooden-Plan Sign DIY
> > Starry Wall DIY


I would like to come i have 2 nmt's


----------



## IrishSarah

Rowintuit said:


> Hi guys!
> Turnip Prices are: 397
> Bonus:
> Lief is in the plaza selling cosmos and hyacinths. I also have a take 1 leave 1 diy station (nothing fancy in there, but if you have anything unwanted, that's awesome).
> Message me if you'd like to come over


Can i come over please?


----------



## Simon Law

iamlookingaway said:


> I would like to come i have 2 nmt's


Could I come over I have 2 NMT


----------



## MikioMonster

GokuonAcid said:


> Nooklings buying for 567 right now 1 NMT per entry. If you have a golden shovel diy or golden slingshot diy you can have the rest of your entries free until your hearts content or I fall asleep


Still open? I have nmt


----------



## OverFoxy!

MikioMonster said:


> Still open? I have nmt


That was april


----------



## MikioMonster

OverFoxy! said:


> That was april


Lol OOPS!


----------



## dangerouslemming

Rowintuit said:


> Hi guys!
> Turnip Prices are: 397
> Bonus:
> Lief is in the plaza selling cosmos and hyacinths. I also have a take 1 leave 1 diy station (nothing fancy in there, but if you have anything unwanted, that's awesome).
> Message me if you'd like to come over


Hey know its a bit late now but still open?
don't mind leaving a tip and a diy
also if you need anything then let me know


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

Hey does anyone have high turnip prices today? I have a couple trips worth of turnips I need to sell. I can tip in NMTs too!


----------



## celesludenberg

As a reminder, people will post in this thread when they have high turnip prices for you to come and visit. Please do not clutter the thread asking if anyone has high prices. I keep getting excited thinking that someone has a good price only to find that people keep asking the same question. It’s a bit early for people to have decently high prices anyway.


----------



## teetle

| C L O S E D |   Nook's Cranny is buying turnips for 137!  I'll be open for a little while <3 still open rn, ill edit once done C:

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

may i come? i will have 2 nmt C:

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

ah nevermind i didnt know if i posted here or not so i kinda have to stay at my island-

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

closed


----------



## Meggy124124

I have 3000 turnips I need to sell. Please let me know of high prices!


----------



## xMartin

celesludenberg said:


> As a reminder, people will post in this thread when they have high turnip prices for you to come and visit. Please do not clutter the thread asking if anyone has high prices. I keep getting excited thinking that someone has a good price only to find that people keep asking the same question. It’s a bit early for people to have decently high prices anyway.





Meggy124124 said:


> I have 3000 turnips I need to sell. Please let me know of high prices!



...


----------



## Ella.

My turnips are 546 right now


----------



## SarahSays

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


May I come sell? One trip and will tip


----------



## Xeleron

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


I'd like to go, do you have a fee?


----------



## DragonLatios

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


Can i come and sell?


----------



## Mt_Moon

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


I would like to come!


----------



## Porxelain

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


I would like to come please! I’ll tip 99k


----------



## Pr0t0

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


Would love to join  will tip 99k every time I can come over


----------



## xMartin

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


Can I come 
Will tip 99k.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now



I would love to come! I will need to take maybe 3 trips and I’ll tip!


----------



## mistakenolive

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


May I come and sell?


----------



## klpierce17

Can I come please? Kp from Estrella


----------



## AccfSally

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now



Hi, can I come over?


----------



## klpierce17

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now



Kp from Estrella


----------



## Kiara12

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


Could I join in?


----------



## Cutesy

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


Hi! Can I please stop by if you have a chance?


----------



## kellyngg

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


hii can stop by to sell turnips?


----------



## Pickle-kitty

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


Can I please come!!! I’ll tip 99k. I can tip 99k each trip I take(if you’ll allow me to take multiple trips)


----------



## Bird_9

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


Hello Can i come please??
3 tripa also tipping


----------



## Ella.

I'm getting overwhelmed with msgs so if you'd like to come pls send a pm


----------



## MissArchieChan

kellyngg said:


> hii can stop by to sell turnips?


Hi can I come by?


----------



## Mopache

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


Can I visit please? single trip with two residents if it's possible, thanks!


----------



## Dando

Can I still visit? Or anyone else???

(2 trips please


----------



## CassandraC

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


Can i please come, i require 2 trips and can bring you NMT


----------



## CodyYuki

Zoella101 said:


> My turnips are 546 right now


Would like to sell! how long is the line so far?


----------



## Chillycheeto

CodyYuki said:


> Would like to sell! how long is the line so far?


would like to sell my turnips on your island


----------



## GEEBRASS

People should check the date/timestamp of the original price postings before responding.


----------



## kelpy

Lythelys said:


> Nook’s is buying for 620 bells! please DM me for a dodo code. tips are appreciated for my time but totally optional!



due to chaos i’m gonna cut this session short. everyone who has pm’d me until now will get the link to the exchange code (yes it’s first come first serve)
but pls do keep in mind there’s a whooooolle lot of people and i do want to help everyone but i’m gonna do this in smallish sessions of a couple people at a time from now on. sorry for any inconvenience  :(


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

Lythelys said:


> Nook’s is buying for 620 bells! please DM me for a dodo code. tips are appreciated for my time but totally optional!





Lythelys said:


> Nook’s is buying for 620 bells! please DM me for a dodo code. tips are appreciated for my time but totally optional!


I would like to come. I DMed you


----------



## kelpy

due to chaos i’m gonna cut this session short. everyone who has pm’d me until now will get the link to the exchange code (yes it’s first come first serve)
but pls do keep in mind there’s a whooooolle lot of people and i do want to help everyone but i’m gonna do this in smallish sessions of a couple people at a time from now on. sorry for any inconvenience  :(


----------



## kelpy

Lythelys said:


> due to chaos i’m gonna cut this session short. everyone who has pm’d me until now will get the link to the exchange code (yes it’s first come first serve)
> but pls do keep in mind there’s a whooooolle lot of people and i do want to help everyone but i’m gonna do this in smallish sessions of a couple people at a time from now on. sorry for any inconvenience  :(


okay, island has crashed ><
thats a sign for me to take a break!!!
i hope you guys got to make some profits o/
i will open up later and will post a turnip exchange link and maybe organise things better next time. again, sorry for anyone who didn't get in, and thanks for the tips <3


----------



## billdozer

I locked the queue for now but everyone already in queue will get in 





I'm quite new to this but my island is at 587.

No tips are required but blue roses and purple windflowers/hyacinths/pansies are much appreciated.

Also please remember to leave the queue once you're done.  Thanks!!


----------



## Glockachu

billdozer said:


> I'm quite new to this but my island is at 587, https://turnip.exchange/island/0cc1d4c7.
> 
> No tips are required but blue roses and purple windflowers/hyacinths/pansies are much appreciated.


Hi thanks I’m On my way! Can tip just not flowers lol


----------



## billdozer

Glockachu said:


> Hi thanks I’m On my way! Can tip just not flowers lol



No worries!


----------



## mitfy

billdozer said:


> I'm quite new to this but my island is at 587, https://turnip.exchange/island/0cc1d4c7.
> 
> No tips are required but blue roses and purple windflowers/hyacinths/pansies are much appreciated.


hey, is it ok if i take multiple trips? i'd probably need 3-4


----------



## SyndicateMojo

billdozer said:


> I'm quite new to this but my island is at 587, https://turnip.exchange/island/0cc1d4c7.
> 
> No tips are required but blue roses and purple windflowers/hyacinths/pansies are much appreciated.


I don’t have those flowers.  NMT okay instead?


----------



## billdozer

mitfy said:


> hey, is it ok if i take multiple trips? i'd probably need 3-4



Yeah sure!  I might have to change it later when I need to log off but if you're up soon no prob



SyndicateMojo said:


> I don’t have those flowers.  NMT okay instead?



No prob!  Nothing required at all


----------



## Laffler14

Hey





billdozer said:


> I locked the queue for now but everyone already in queue will get in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite new to this but my island is at 587.
> 
> No tips are required but blue roses and purple windflowers/hyacinths/pansies are much appreciated.
> 
> Also please remember to leave the queue once you're done.  Thanks!!


 Hey why is the que locked

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Laffler14 said:


> Hey
> Hey why is the que locked


When might you open it back up


----------



## Toot

Anyone looking to sell?


----------



## The Humble Cat

Toot said:


> Anyone looking to sell?


Me! LOL Whats your price?!


----------



## SyndicateMojo

billdozer said:


> Yeah sure!  I might have to change it later when I need to log off but if you're up soon no prob
> 
> 
> 
> No prob!  Nothing required at all


Thanks so much for opening your island.  What I could see during the flyover looked beautiful by the way.


----------



## Toot

The Humble Cat said:


> Me! LOL Whats your price?!



604 *DO NOT PM ME PLS*

I’ll let you in in like 10mins when my doordash gets here lol


----------



## billdozer

SyndicateMojo said:


> Thanks so much for opening your island.  What I could see during the flyover looked beautiful by the way.



Thanks!  Sorry I fenced off the island, I heard some horror stories but everyone who came was super cool and I won't bother next time.


----------



## Star Crossing

Toot said:


> Anyone looking to sell?



I’d like to come if you’re available!


----------



## doetothelindsay

Toot said:


> Anyone looking to sell?


I am


----------



## The Humble Cat

Toot said:


> 604 *DO NOT PM ME PLS*
> 
> I’ll let you in in like 10mins when my doordash gets here lol


 You got it Toot!! I will be awaiting instruction!


----------



## Toot

Okay food here lol. I'll drop y'all that asked a pm.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Toot said:


> Okay food here lol. I'll drop y'all that asked a pm.



Am I too late to drop by by any chance? It's okay if it's too busy but if you get space/you don't mind I'd love to come by!


----------



## Toot

Ruby Rose said:


> Am I too late to drop by by any chance? It's okay if it's too busy but if you get space/you don't mind I'd love to come by!


nah I have another 2 hours before they change. I'll drop you a pm in a sec.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Toot said:


> Okay food here lol. I'll drop y'all that asked a pm.


Can I come too?


----------



## jlnyc

Toot said:


> Anyone looking to sell?


Can I visit please if you’re still open?


----------



## Toot

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Can I come too?


yeah sure


----------



## Lil Vick

Oh hello again Toot I'd appreciate being able to swing by


----------



## sprdlx

Toot said:


> 604 *DO NOT PM ME PLS*
> 
> I’ll let you in in like 10mins when my doordash gets here lol


I’d love to visit after your door dash lol


----------



## Toot

sprdlx said:


> I’d love to visit after your door dash lol


Sure. I'll pm you in a sec.


----------



## wizziepooh

Toot said:


> 604 *DO NOT PM ME PLS*
> 
> I’ll let you in in like 10mins when my doordash gets here lol



Heyo, would love to come but only if you're cool wit it


----------



## Toot

wizziepooh said:


> Heyo, would love to come but only if you're cool wit it


sure


----------



## PugLovex

Toot said:


> sure


hi! could i please sell
mine


----------



## Pokeking

Toot said:


> Okay food here lol. I'll drop y'all that asked a pm.



I would like to sell my turnips if you are available. Thank you.


----------



## Toot

Pokeking said:


> I would like to sell my turnips if you are available. Thank you.


Sure. Will pm in a sec.


----------



## Applebunny

Toot said:


> 604 *DO NOT PM ME PLS*
> 
> I’ll let you in in like 10mins when my doordash gets here lol


I’d love to come if you’re still available!


----------



## Toot

Applebunny said:


> I’d love to come if you’re still available!


Yeah that's cool


----------



## Lil Vick

Not sure if I got overlooked ' Can I stop by Toot?


----------



## Sub Zippo

Toot said:


> Anyone looking to sell?


May I


----------



## Toot

Sub Zippo said:


> May I


sure


----------



## sprdlx

Toot said:


> Anyone looking to sell?


Ready to go if you’ll have me again!


----------



## Toot

sprdlx said:


> Ready to go if you’ll have me again!


yep. last chance


----------



## The Pennifer

Could I come and sell please? I have NMTs


----------



## Toot

Toot is done. I hope you all have fun.


----------



## FoxyPickles

Toot said:


> Anyone looking to sell?


I'm looking to sell if you are available


----------



## sleepydreepy

Toot said:


> 604 *DO NOT PM ME PLS*
> 
> I’ll let you in in like 10mins when my doordash gets here lol


hey! are you still open? 

nvm sorry!


----------



## CassandraC

Toot said:


> 604 *DO NOT PM ME PLS*
> 
> I’ll let you in in like 10mins when my doordash gets here lol


May i come please


----------



## Mari_AC

I have a 517 turnips price. I've never hosted before and it's only gonna last 1:30 hours until the price changes. If anyone's interested, PM me and I'll send you the dodo code! Tips not needed but appreciated ^^
Edit: I just created a queue .
DIY are free if you wanna take some. https://turnip.exchange/island/865ea00d


----------



## Dinosaurz

I have 417



			https://turnip.exchange/island/ba5cfd35


----------



## SCORPA15

Turnips selling in my town for 364.(NOW CLOSED)
Leave through airport, or i'll stop letting people in.
pm for dodo code.


----------



## Mari_AC

Sorry ! There seemed to be a network problem. I just updated the DODO code so you can use the same queue. Thanks for being so nice! I'll definitely host again if I get the chance 
https://turnip.exchange/island/865ea00d


----------



## CassandraC

Hello,


Mari_AC said:


> I have a 517 turnips price. I've never hosted before and it's only gonna last 1:30 hours until the price changes. If anyone's interested, PM me and I'll send you the dodo code! Tips not needed but appreciated ^^
> Edit: I just created a queue .
> DIY are free if you wanna take some. https://turnip.exchange/island/865ea00d



Hi Mari, i would love to come 
i joined the line on turnipexchange just now


----------



## Mu~

513 Bells in my island. Tips would be appreciated (not mandatory) and made a thread with my wishlist, some items are very cheap, but I'd rather have those than 99k bags, but up to you. Feel free to buy anything from the nooks cranny. Also if you need more than 1 trip, don't ask, just do it xd





__





						Turnips for 513 bells
					

If you want to leave tips, I'm looking for these items if you have any of them:  - Hyacinth lamp DIY - Black snack machine - Black wall mounted 50" tv - Black wall mounted 20" tv - Blue life guard chair - Colorful playground gym - Blue phone box - Rainbow soft serve lamp - Mush lamp DIY - Purple...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Mu~

Sorry guys, Game crashed. Opened again.


----------



## Supreme1

627 on my island
First time hosting!
Tips would be appreciated but not mandatory 
Here is the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/27774ad4


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Supreme1 said:


> 627 on my island
> First time hosting!
> Tips would be appreciated but not mandatory
> Here is the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/27774ad4


I wish I would have waited lol!


----------



## Lildunkaroo26

Supreme1 said:


> 627 on my island
> First time hosting!
> Tips would be appreciated but not mandatory
> Here is the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/27774ad4


Hello! Would love to come but the queue looks locked


----------



## Supreme1

Lildunkaroo26 said:


> Hello! Would love to come but the queue looks locked


It shouldn't be looked, it just keeps hitting the max queue limit!


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

Supreme1 said:


> It shouldn't be looked, it just keeps hitting the max queue limit!


Thanks! ^ _ ^) much appreciated


----------



## Mu~

Sorry, something happened. Island is up again.


----------



## Axotol

Supreme1 said:


> 627 on my island
> First time hosting!
> Tips would be appreciated but not mandatory
> Here is the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/27774ad4


Thank you for hosting!! Would I be allowed to make a second trip?


----------



## Supreme1

Axotol said:


> Thank you for hosting!! Would I be allowed to make a second trip?


Yes, if you keep it nice and quick  I'll try and keep it up for most of the afternoon


----------



## tealbear

Turnips at 504!
PLEASE DONT DM ME!
Price only 504 for 45 min!
turnip exchange code: https://turnip.exchange/island/a164e794
Please only one trip because of time crunch!
Tips not necessary but greatly appreciated!

Update: closed! thanks everyone!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

tealbear said:


> Turnips at 504!
> PLEASE DONT DM ME!
> Price only 504 for 45 min!
> turnip exchange code:a164e794
> Please only one trip because of time crunch!
> Tips not necessary but greatly appreciated!


I'm on my way, Eva from Ishgard!


----------



## MarkySharky

Supreme1 said:


> 627 on my island
> First time hosting!
> Tips would be appreciated but not mandatory
> Here is the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/27774ad4


Thanks for this! My wife was super pleased!


----------



## Morningowl

My first high price of NH and I sold yesterday lol. 

My morning(pacific time) price is 426 bells PM for a dodo code if interested Thanks


----------



## Adventure9

Supreme1 said:


> 627 on my island
> First time hosting!
> Tips would be appreciated but not mandatory
> Here is the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/27774ad4


tysm!


----------



## Schlobbo

Turnips are at 581, more information here:




__





						[Closed] Turnips at 581
					

Hi everyone,  If you'd like to sell a few turnips, drop by the beautiful town of Woodlebay. Turnips sell for 581 bells. No entrance fee. If you'd like to leave a tip, however, there is a small area just across the store (looking for IGB, star fragments and oranges). To get to the store, just...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Toomra

Turnips at 404 and Leif selling hibiscus bushes.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/ef61702b


----------



## ourgrace

turnips are at 473 rn, see my post below for the queue link!




__





						[OPEN] Turnips at 473!
					

my turnip price is 473 for the rest of the day! tips are appreciated but not required of course :) join the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/1a08f933



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## skylerxo

Supreme1 said:


> 627 on my island
> First time hosting!
> Tips would be appreciated but not mandatory
> Here is the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/27774ad4



TYSM!


----------



## Yanatical

Supreme1 said:


> 627 on my island
> First time hosting!
> Tips would be appreciated but not mandatory
> Here is the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/27774ad4



thank you! <3


----------



## AlexandraVegeta

Supreme1 said:


> 627 on my island
> First time hosting!
> Tips would be appreciated but not mandatory
> Here is the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/27774ad4


Thankyou so so much!!


----------



## Kakariko13

Turnip Prices at 527! Asking 5% of earnings or by donation  Pm with inquiries !NOW CLOSED! prices changed


----------



## pillowninja

Kakariko13 said:


> Turnip Prices at 527! Asking 5% of earnings or by donation ☺ Pm with inquiries


Would you accept NMT as payment instead? As many as you'd like


----------



## Supreme1

Supreme1 said:


> 627 on my island
> First time hosting!
> Tips would be appreciated but not mandatory
> Here is the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/27774ad4


Now closed!


----------



## Jaydenistrash

The current turnip prices are 561. I'm allowing 3 at a time. You can enter the queue here: https://turnip.exchange/island/4fca0475
EDIT:Queue is locked for now. Might be back in an hour to an hour an a half
Nooks Cranny is to the right of the airport. There are recipes in front of Nooks that are free for anyone to take. Kicks is also on my island if you want to buy from him. Your welcome to stop by the Able sisters if you would like they're in the top left of the island.

No fee but tips are appreciated. You can drop them off with me(person with a paper bag over my head) or my mother(lady with labelle hat and jacket)
If you need to make multiple trips just let me know.

No tting if it matters.

Please don't shake any trees or run on flowers.

EDIT: Got discounted fixing the issue now. New queue at the top now.


----------



## Jaydenistrash

Bump


----------



## elora

On my way over


----------



## Zeth Hawkins

Thank you for sharing the wealth!


----------



## sometimescalledbruce

mine are at 365, queue here if you're interested! no fee required  https://turnip.exchange/island/f8a41e98


----------



## Lady Black

Thank you for doing this <3


----------



## Jaydenistrash

Lady Black said:


> Thank you for doing this <3


No problem!


----------



## FoxyPickles

Thank you so much for being a fabulous host! I was the one who dropped all the bell bags  lovely island!!


----------



## Jaydenistrash

FoxyPickles said:


> Thank you so much for being a fabulous host! I was the one who dropped all the bell bags  lovely island!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## magicbean

sometimescalledbruce said:


> mine are at 365, queue here if you're interested! no fee required  https://turnip.exchange/island/f8a41e98


I just visited, thank you!


----------



## janasuzanne

On my way over soon, thanks so much for this!


----------



## Jaydenistrash

janasuzanne said:


> On my way over soon, thanks so much for this!


No problem!


----------



## janasuzanne

Thanks, I might need to make 3-4 trips if that's OK? I'm happy to leave a tip


----------



## Jaydenistrash

janasuzanne said:


> Thanks, I might need to make 3-4 trips if that's OK? I'm happy to leave a tip


Thats fine you dont have to leave a tip


----------



## Mairmalade

This is perfect! Would love to stop by - only need to make one trip. 

Joining your queue now.


----------



## Xeleron

Hi everybody! My turnips are at 550 right now (evening).

If you’re interested please click on the link below to get in queue, I’ll be letting two people in at the time so that the first person doesn’t get stuck with all the loading screens .-.
You are more than welcome to make multiple trips, but I ask you to *rejoin the queue!* If you don’t, I will be forced to end session and issue a new code.

If you run into Sahara feel free to talk to her! And if you go into Nook’s Cranny all I ask is to catalog the limited items you buy!

Please leave through the airport
No entry fee, but tips are welcome~

https://turnip.exchange/island/ce48a772
On a side note.. my island is barren, I don’t spend a lot of time terraforming so please keep your comment about it to yourself, no need to be rude when someone is hosting you.

[Closed]


----------



## Spielerin

Xeleron said:


> Hi everybody! My turnips are at 550 right now (evening).
> 
> If you’re interested please click on the link below to get in queue, I’ll be letting two people in at the time so that the first person doesn’t get stuck with all the loading screens .-.
> You are more than welcome to make multiple trips, but I ask you to *rejoin the queue!* If you don’t, I will be forced to end session and issue a new code.
> 
> If you run into Sahara feel free to talk to her! And if you go into Nook’s Cranny all I ask is to catalog the limited items you buy!
> 
> Please leave through the airport
> No entry fee, but tips are welcome~
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/f1a72ff6
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note.. my island is barren, I don’t spend a lot of time terraforming so please keep your comment about it to yourself, no need to be rude when someone is hosting you.


Thank you SO much!!
My first time ever selling turnips.
Very much appreciated!


----------



## Hesper

Xeleron said:


> Hi everybody! My turnips are at 550 right now (evening).
> 
> If you’re interested please click on the link below to get in queue, I’ll be letting two people in at the time so that the first person doesn’t get stuck with all the loading screens .-.
> You are more than welcome to make multiple trips, but I ask you to *rejoin the queue!* If you don’t, I will be forced to end session and issue a new code.
> 
> If you run into Sahara feel free to talk to her! And if you go into Nook’s Cranny all I ask is to catalog the limited items you buy!
> 
> Please leave through the airport
> No entry fee, but tips are welcome~
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/f1a72ff6
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note.. my island is barren, I don’t spend a lot of time terraforming so please keep your comment about it to yourself, no need to be rude when someone is hosting you.



You are a lifesaver ;~; My turnip prices fell into a hole and broke their leg this week, and I had bought a bunch because they could have been amazing. Thank you for hosting so long!!


----------



## Xeleron

Hesper said:


> You are a lifesaver ;~; My turnip prices fell into a hole and broke their leg this week, and I had bought a bunch because they could have been amazing. Thank you for hosting so long!!


Binge watching a show while you host helps lol 
Still open~


----------



## Mgoetz44

--


----------



## mihay

Xeleron said:


> Hi everybody! My turnips are at 550 right now (evening).
> 
> If you’re interested please click on the link below to get in queue, I’ll be letting two people in at the time so that the first person doesn’t get stuck with all the loading screens .-.
> You are more than welcome to make multiple trips, but I ask you to *rejoin the queue!* If you don’t, I will be forced to end session and issue a new code.
> 
> If you run into Sahara feel free to talk to her! And if you go into Nook’s Cranny all I ask is to catalog the limited items you buy!
> 
> Please leave through the airport
> No entry fee, but tips are welcome~
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/f1a72ff6
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note.. my island is barren, I don’t spend a lot of time terraforming so please keep your comment about it to yourself, no need to be rude when someone is hosting you.
> 
> [Closed for now]


Are you going to be reopening at all?!


----------



## Hyllin

Turnip prices at 333 join queue here https://turnip.exchange/island/b58ef01a


----------



## CodyYuki

Turnips prices 541! Nothing reqiured! Join and Queue here: https://turnip.exchange/island/054e1ec1


----------



## pikaaa

My turnip prices are 542 today, message me if interested! tips appreciated


----------



## michealsmells

Island closed! Thanks everyone for coming!!


----------



## Loulou91

Turnips are 363 on my island right now. Letting one in at a time to avoid any hassle. No tip needed, but black roses, purple flowers, or NMT appreciated! https://turnip.exchange/island/fd23a870


----------



## CodyYuki

CodyYuki said:


> Turnips prices 541! Nothing reqiured! Join and Queue here: https://turnip.exchange/island/054e1ec1


Queue will close soon if it becomes empty for a while! As Wario would say, HURRY UP!


----------



## shayminskyforme88

*TBT Username*: shayminskyforme88
*In-game name / Island name*: Shawn/Winterwood
*Time zone*: GMT+8
*Turnip prices*: 259

PM if you want to come over. Tips are appreciated but not required.


----------



## TheUnspokenDream

441 pm for code


----------



## _Donut_

Turnips at *349* today



			https://turnip.exchange/island/1633326a


----------



## quincify

turnips at 489 today!! Please come visit! No entry fees! https://turnip.exchange/island/9d21ee25


----------



## moosegoose

turnips @ 503 
DM with IGN and if you need to make multiple trips for the code!
I'll let 2 people in at a time


----------



## Masenkochick

turnips at 633 for next half an hour on my island. no entry fee required, but tips appreciated!
Send me a message with your IC name and island name.
I'm in the white cat hat with brown overalls - come on over!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Masenkochick said:


> turnips at 633 for next half an hour on my island. no entry fee required, but tips appreciated!
> Send me a message with your IC name and island name.
> I'm in the white cat hat with brown overalls - come on over!


Still open?


----------



## charsea14

Turnips are 512 on my island all afternoon! Join the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/76ea22f9


----------



## rawsammi

.


----------



## charsea14

Re-listed after communication error:



			https://turnip.exchange/island/89eeb4e3


----------



## Masenkochick

VioletPrincess said:


> Still open?


Unfortunately no, it changed after 12 pm EST


----------



## linlingling

charsea14 said:


> Re-listed after communication error:
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/89eeb4e3


hii still open? ><


----------



## charsea14

Up again after another error. Sorry if you were kicked out!


			https://turnip.exchange/island/26b7050d
		


	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



linlingling said:


> hii still open? ><


Yup! https://turnip.exchange/island/26b7050d


----------



## Supka

charsea14 said:


> Up again after another error. Sorry if you were kicked out!
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/26b7050d
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020
> 
> 
> Yup! https://turnip.exchange/island/26b7050d


Hi there, I am in the queue atm, am I allowed several trips?


----------



## charsea14

Supka said:


> Hi there, I am in the queue atm, am I allowed several trips?


Sure!


----------



## charsea14

Another communication error but it’s back up. New rule: Multiple trips okay but limit time to 20 MINUTES and then you can rejoin the queue. I will kick you out otherwise. I want to be fair and get as many folks in as possible.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/bf5e0325


----------



## linlingling

-


----------



## charsea14

please leave via airport folks! Communication errors seem to be happening shortly after visitors leave by other means.

Back up here: https://turnip.exchange/island/cdfbd552

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



charsea14 said:


> please leave via airport folks! Communication errors seem to be happening shortly after visitors leave by other means.
> 
> Back up here: https://turnip.exchange/island/cdfbd552


Ugh another error. Back up here: https://turnip.exchange/island/0970d0f7


----------



## Mr.cool

Can I come over?                       
Island name:Coolville
 game name :Carson


----------



## charsea14

Mr.cool said:


> Can I come over?
> Island name:Coolville
> game name :Carson


Sure! I had another communication error. New queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/506e41b9


----------



## ThePhantom

Turnips selling for 348! No entry fee, no tips required. Would appreciate some flower watering, let me know! There are some watering cans by the garden. Feel free to keep the can 

https://turnips.exchange/flight/bsD5qvGMr


----------



## charsea14

Sorry folks, but these communication errors are getting out of hand. I will no longer be on the exchange, but you can DM me here for the dodo code.

As always, tips are appreciated (though not required) and please leave via the airport. I’m going to limit to 1-2 people and see if that prevents error. Please be fast with your sales.

Thanks! My apologies to anyone who’s been kicked out due to these errors.


----------



## charsea14

Closing up shop for the night! It’s been a blast hosting so many people. I’ll be sure to post again next time I have a good price!


----------



## OceanDreamer

My turnip prices are 593! I'm requesting a 10% tip but I can also do 1 NMT or one stack of regular wood. Please follow the brick path to the left of the plaza.


			https://turnip.exchange/island/9d95fb79
		


*Closed*


----------



## goey0614

Anyone still has good turnip price? It's Saturday in my town lol


----------



## moonbox

Anyone have any decent turnip prices today?


----------



## Kakariko13

Ahhh I need to sell my turnips, is there anyone with decent prices over 100?


----------



## neeeeenz

(Closed) Hi folks - my turnips are only 210 today, but if you're in a jam, come on over. Tips welcome but not required - PM me for code


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Turnips selling for 520 bells! https://turnip.exchange/island/c7138971


----------



## Serenity196504

neeeeenz said:


> Hi folks - my turnips are only 210 today, but if you're in a jam, come on over. Tips welcome but not required - PM me for code


Can my daughter and son in law come to your island to sell turnips?


----------



## SkyeFromDixon

I have a few to sell, if anyone is over 100 and can open their gate ...


----------



## Sosisa

Can anyone let me come over to buy some turnips from Daisy Mae? I missed her today because i had one of my finals at school since like 07:00 and just got home so I missed her 
Will tip


----------



## Opal

Daisy is selling turnips for 91 bells. If anyone wants to come over message me  Will only be available for the next 40 mins

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Sosisa said:


> Can anyone let me come over to buy some turnips from Daisy Mae? I missed her today because i had one of my finals at school since like 07:00 and just got home so I missed her
> Will tip



Daisy will be at my town for the next 40 mins if u still want to come over  Message me if interested


----------



## wilky

I have Daisy Mae in my town for another 4 hours! At 95 bells!

Follow the queue to get in! Currently no line!



			https://turnip.exchange/island/d10935f6


----------



## Siwabra

Daisy mae selling turnip price  97 bells
Follow the path I'll be AFK, no fee needed, tips appreciated looking for hybrids, DIY, and rare fish/insects


			https://turnip.exchange/island/605a1402


----------



## Nin!~

wilky said:


> I have Daisy Mae in my town for another 4 hours! At 95 bells!
> 
> Follow the queue to get in! Currently no line!
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/d10935f6


Forgot my bells


----------



## misstayleigh

Siwabra said:


> Daisy mae selling turnip price  97 bells
> Follow the path I'll be AFK, no fee needed, tips appreciated looking for hybrids, DIY, and rare fish/insects
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/605a1402


thank you!! ) I recently restarted my island so I don't have anything to tip, but thank YOU! i've been tight for bells and this is the first sunday i have some to spend on turnips, and ofc on my island daisy is selling for friggin 107 lol


----------



## The Humble Cat

Daisey Prices at 90 per turnip for the next 40 min 11:10am PST is the current time. Shes all set up right in front of airport ready! PM me for dodo code!

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



The Humble Cat said:


> Prices at 90 per turnip for the next hour. 10:53 am PST is the current time.


anyone want in I got her trapped right in front of the airport... PM for DODO code!!


----------



## The Humble Cat

The Humble Cat said:


> Daisey Prices at 90 per turnip for the next 40 min 11:10am PST is the current time. Shes all set up right in front of airport ready! PM me for dodo code!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020
> 
> anyone want in I got her trapped right in front of the airport... PM for DODO code!!



GATES CLOSED! GATE IS CLOSED! 

Thank you all for your patience and your understanding! Happy Price Hunting everyone! MAY WE SHARE AND FIND THE BEST TURNIP PRICES!!! CHEERS TO THE WEEK!


----------



## Toot

Anyone looking to sell?


----------



## kellyngg

Toot said:


> Anyone looking to sell?



What is your price?


----------



## doetothelindsay

Toot said:


> Anyone looking to sell?


I potentially am! (Hi again )


----------



## Toot

kellyngg said:


> What is your price?


581 DO NOT PM ME PLS



doetothelindsay said:


> I potentially am! (Hi again )


Hiya


----------



## nenemona

Hi, can i come over to sell Turnips?


----------



## kellyngg

Toot said:


> 581 DO NOT PM ME PLS
> 
> 
> Hiya



I am interested in selling, if you're letting people in!


----------



## Gaby

Toot said:


> Anyone looking to sell?


I am


----------



## doetothelindsay

Toot said:


> 581 DO NOT PM ME PLS
> 
> 
> Hiya


I'd love to come


----------



## serudesu

@Toot I'd love to come pls! I've got 2 nmts for tip. n-n


----------



## ~Kilza~

Toot said:


> Anyone looking to sell?


I'd like to drop by and sell some turnips if you're letting people in.


----------



## nenemona

Toot said:


> 581 DO NOT PM ME PLS
> 
> 
> Hiya


Hi Toot I would like to come and sell. Sorry. PM you by mistake


----------



## nyanicat

@Toot id like to come as well!


----------



## Toot

Sure. I'll let 5 in at a time. Gonna PM in order of your posting.


----------



## Fantaz

Toot said:


> 581 DO NOT PM ME PLS
> 
> 
> Hiya


Hey still open?


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

Toot said:


> Anyone looking to sell?



 Hello, if I’m not too late, hoping I can also come and sell my turnips please


----------



## Thomalk44

Hi, Toot. I would really like to come.


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 581. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## nenemona

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Hi Toot i would like to come by. Thank yu


----------



## ~Kilza~

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


I'd like to come by, please.


----------



## Fantaz

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Would like to


----------



## GDarling

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Hi Id like to pass by~


----------



## Toot

kk pm incoming


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



I would like to come if you still have room :3


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 581. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

Howdy, may I come please?


----------



## Thomalk44

Toot said:


> Gotta wait for my next posting. It'll say the same thing. I do it that way, because I don't know if people go afk or what. Lol.


Can I come?


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



May I come? :3


----------



## Toot

mhm... PM incoming. This will be my last run for a little bit.


----------



## musubi

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.



Dodo code plz


----------



## Notcastro

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Am I too late? Can I come?


----------



## Toot

Notcastro said:


> Am I too late? Can I come?


Yeah I closed up shop. Will re-open in like an hour or so. Just look out for that if you're still on.


----------



## Notcastro

Alright! thank you


----------



## electtric_kat

My current turnip prices are 349 l. If you want to stop by let me know.


----------



## Antonio

I wish to come if you don't mind @Toot


----------



## klpierce17

Toot said:


> Yeah I closed up shop. Will re-open in like an hour or so. Just look out for that if you're still on.


I’ll be up and would love to sell If you reopen. I’ll look for your post.


----------



## Grimlyn

Yeah if this opens back up I’d like to join


----------



## Toot

My turnip price is 581. *I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post after this post. *(Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)

Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


----------



## Sami913

I would love to as well! 

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Hi Toot, can I please visit!?


----------



## Antonio

Hi toot,i would like to come.


----------



## Grimlyn

Yes please!


----------



## MumNook

May I come thanks


----------



## FoxFeathers

May I come?


----------



## Toot

PM sent


----------



## Notcastro

can i come please?


----------



## Toot

Its pretty dead rn. I'm done. GG to those who got to sell


----------



## Sami913

Thank you again! Would love to be friends- I don’t know how to add new friends directly from the game tho (I am clearly new & this was my first turnip sell!!) can you please add me or send me your switch code if you’d like to be friends!?

***googled it- sent request


----------



## Noop_12

Is anyone open? I need to sell my turnips

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. *I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post after this post. *(Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Hello there. Can I hop in?


----------



## CassandraC

Noop_12 said:


> Is anyone open? I need to sell my turnips
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020
> 
> 
> Hello there. Can I hop in?






Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. *I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post after this post. *(Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


May i come please


----------



## redwinevinegar

electtric_kat said:


> My current turnip prices are 349 l. If you want to stop by let me know.


Heya are they still at that price?


----------



## DragoonRider

Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. *I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post after this post. *(Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Hey uh, Ik i'm late but I need a profit


----------



## graciemayy

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. *I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post after this post. *(Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


i know i’m late but are you still letting people in? 

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



electtric_kat said:


> My current turnip prices are 349 l. If you want to stop by let me know.


can i come please?


----------



## Peeps1225

Any still open?

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. *I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post after this post. *(Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Still open?


----------



## DragonLatios

Toot said:


> Its pretty dead rn. I'm done. GG to those who got to sell


Still open?


----------



## Vegas8889

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. *I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post after this post. *(Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


Still available?


----------



## Toot

No that was last night. The price most likely changed. Sorry guys.


----------



## mudorios

I have about a 60% chance for a large spike this week, between 216 and 648 bells! I will update as the week unfolds!


----------



## Moochie00

Toot said:


> My turnip price is 581. I’ll only allow the next 5 people that post here in though. (Don’t pm me please. Sorry, I just don't want the flood.)
> 
> Please don't enter if you already have. I'd like as many people to join as I can.


R u still open


----------



## YmG_PunisHeR

Are you still open?


----------



## Zuul

Hi are you still open?


----------



## misstayleigh

howdy! is anyone open right now?  looking to sell some turnips!


----------



## mudorios

Moochie00 said:


> R u still open





YmG_PunisHeR said:


> Are you still open?





Zuul said:


> Hi are you still open?


That was their price from last night.


----------



## nerdymom

pandapples said:


> I'm posting this on behalf of someone not on the forums. Turnips are 583 bells and will PM the code. Opening one by one for anyone interested! Tips are appreciated but not required.  Active for 1 hour (currently 8:55 pm).
> 
> Just remembered he also has Mabel. Feel free to check her out too!


Still open?


----------



## DragonLatios

Sorry i did not know  the nerdymom was replying to a Old Post from last march


----------



## sreffejs




----------



## shhakes

this thread is very confusing but if anyone has good turnip prices, preferably over 500, pm me


----------



## Noop_12

Is any turnip prices high?


----------



## angeling

EDIT: NVM. My bad for misreading.


----------



## Peeps1225

Need to make multple trips. Looking for 400 or higher, will give 100k plus after I'm done depending on how much I make I can give up to 500k if you let me make that many trips


----------



## Sub Zippo

shhakes said:


> this thread is very confusing but if anyone has good turnip prices, preferably over 500, pm me





angeling said:


> Is anyone open? Prices at least 400 preferably! Will be making only one trip. Can leave nmts c:





Peeps1225 said:


> Need to make multple trips. Looking for 400 or higher, will give 100k plus after I'm done depending on how much I make I can give up to 500k if you let me make that many trips


Please do not make posts like this.  They only clutter up the thread.  Nobody will ever DM you when they have a high price because demand is so high they are already managing their inbound requests.  If anyone will accommodate you, they will post so here themselves.


----------



## Kaiaa

As a reminder: 

*Please only post in this thread if you are advertising YOUR own island's selling and buying turnip prices. *Do not post just to write that you are searching for a high price. Please be patient and wait for people to post their prices! And remember to always be respectful and follow the rules of the host's island!!


----------



## Lucile

328 for me today ! The highest I have ever had Haha!
Nook's Cranny will be closed tomorrow so I'll update the day after if prices keep getting higher.
PM if interested, I'm not watching this thread.
--edit--
Nook's Cranny reopened today and unfortunately turnips are selling for only 58


----------



## Royal Milk Tea

Good afternoon!
*TBT Username*: Reii
*In-game name / Island name*: Reii/Embersea
*Friend Code*: ---
*Time zone*: GMT
*Turnip prices*: 307.
*Join*: 
*
Closed*​


----------



## linlingling

daisy mae SELLING at 102 ^-^ she at the dock
CLOSED

please leave only by airport TOGETHER
thank you <3


----------



## linlingling

-


----------



## xMartin

*Turnips are 295 at the moment*, if you want to flip yours and get some bells ☺! No entry fee required, but restaurant/bar items or bells would be awesome as a tip.

Message me/reply if interested in coming and I'll send over a dodo code ✈


----------



## DragonLatios

Opps click on the wrong one


----------



## Maxibradders

Turnips are selling at 428. Please join to queue at https://turnip.exchange/island/154a6dc5
I'll be hosting for at least an hour.
Now closed! I may reopen later tonight.


----------



## misscarol

Not the greatest, but turnips are 345 at tulgey. If you are interested, send me a message.

I ask that you only come to sell your turnips and exit through the airport. Thanks! 

Closed for now!


----------



## Sami913

misscarol said:


> Not the greatest, but turnips are 345 at tulgey. If you are interested, send me a message.
> 
> I ask that you only come to sell your turnips and exit through the airport. Thanks!


Hi there!

I would love to come if possible  Thank you!


----------



## Car

xMartin said:


> *Turnips are 295 at the moment*, if you want to flip yours and get some bells ☺! No entry fee required, but restaurant/bar items or bells would be awesome as a tip.
> 
> Message me/reply if interested in coming and I'll send over a dodo code ✈


Still open?


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

Turnips going for 495 on my island, PM if interested :3


----------



## Johnny829

SoulEaterEvans said:


> Turnips going for 495 on my island, PM if interested :3


Already PMed you.


----------



## Turniphomie

583 for turnips right now


----------



## Turniphomie

583 per turnip on my island


----------



## Cosmic

Can I come over?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Turniphomie said:


> 583 per turnip on my island


May I come as well?


----------



## Bcat

Turniphomie said:


> 583 per turnip on my island


Would love to come! Brooke from Our Island.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Turniphomie said:


> 583 per turnip on my island



May I come and sell please?


----------



## Xeleron

Turniphomie said:


> 583 for turnips right now


Hi! Would like to go over if possible?!


----------



## Opal

Turniphomie said:


> 583 per turnip on my island


I'd also love to come


----------



## magicbean

Turniphomie said:


> 583 for turnips right now


I'd like to visit and sell please.  Pixie from Neverland.


----------



## atlantisblue9

Turniphomie said:


> 583 for turnips right now


I would like to come over to sell if I could. Sarabi from Pride Land


----------



## Jhine7

Turnips at 369. Feel free to join here: https://turnip.exchange/island/49e3a312

Thanks!


----------



## AccfSally

Turniphomie said:


> 583 per turnip on my island



Hi, can I come over?


----------



## jlnyc

Turniphomie said:


> 583 per turnip on my island



Would love to visit if possible


----------



## CassandraC

Turniphomie said:


> 583 per turnip on my island


CAn i come please  can bring NMT and need 2 trips if possible


----------



## kalinn

Turnips at 534. Asking 2 NMT per entry. 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/74848327


----------



## Cadbberry

*TBT Username*: Cadbberry
*In-game name / Island name*: Kat from Windsor
*Turnip Exchange*: https://turnip.exchange/island/4f3a4a6d
*Time zone*: PST
*Turnip prices*: 640


----------



## Cosmic

Please let me know when you have space 





Cadbberry said:


> *TBT Username*: Cadbberry
> *In-game name / Island name*: Kat from Windsor
> *Turnip Exchange*: https://turnip.exchange/island/4f3a4a6d
> *Time zone*: PST
> *Turnip prices*: 640


----------



## Turniphomie

CassandraC said:


> CAn i come please  can bring NMT and need 2 trips if possible


did you make your second trip


----------



## vampiricrogue

A friend of mine dan is having his island buy turnips at 509
Code is M0KSN


----------



## Pikeru

I have people waiting atmm


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Pikeru said:


> Hello everyone! My turnips prices are 641 if anyone would like to come and I send a dodo code. Please only use the shop and leave through the airlines.


Would love to come by for this!


----------



## Pikeru

neoqueenserenity said:


> Would love to come by for this!


Sure I pm you the dodo code in a minute


----------



## Kitsu42

Pikeru said:


> Sure I pm you the dodo code in a minute


Let me know if you are still open & taking visitors.  I appreciate it!  Thank you!


----------



## Mewloxtl

Pikeru said:


> Hello everyone! My turnips prices are 641 if anyone would like to come and I send a dodo code. Please only use the shop and leave through the airlines.



Hi there! May I come by to sell my turnips?


----------



## KanamiTehya

Mewloxtl said:


> Hi there! May I come by to sell my turnips?


May I come thank you will donate some fragments


----------



## thatloserkim

Pikeru said:


> Hello everyone! My turnips prices are 641 if anyone would like to come and I send a dodo code. Please only use the shop and leave through the airlines.


if you are still letting people come, I would love to


----------



## Leen

Turniphomie said:


> 583 for turnips right now


Hello, may I come sell my turnips on your island if this is still available?


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke

Pikeru said:


> Sure I pm you the dodo code in a minute



if your open and accepting visitors id like to come


----------



## Kyra Warmbuns

Pikeru said:


> Hello everyone! My turnips prices are 641 if anyone would like to come and I send a dodo code. Please only use the shop and leave through the airlines.


is this still open? would love to come by


----------



## moomoopickles

Pikeru said:


> I have people waiting atmm


would love to stop by!!


----------



## Sub Zippo

Turniphomie said:


> 583 per turnip on my island


Am I too late?


----------



## zmiya

*TBT Username*: zmiya
*In-game name / Island name*: Bananya from Bemisland
*Time zone*: PST
*Turnip prices*: 516

If you're interested, feel free to dm me for the code


----------



## CassandraC

kalinn said:


> Turnips at 534. Asking 2 NMT per entry.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/74848327


Yes  please


Pikeru said:


> I have people waiting atmm




May i please come


----------



## CassandraC

Woul


Pikeru said:


> Sure I pm you the dodo code in a minute





Turniphomie said:


> did you make your second trip


No wasn’t able to make the second trip  thank you for checking

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



Pikeru said:


> Are you still open?


----------



## CassandraC

Thank


CassandraC said:


> Woul
> 
> 
> No wasn’t able to make the second trip  thank you for checking
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020


 thank you  will wait for you message

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



zmiya said:


> *TBT Username*: zmiya
> *In-game name / Island name*: Bananya from Bemisland
> *Time zone*: PST
> *Turnip prices*: 516
> 
> If you're interested, feel free to dm me for the code



Can I please come by can bring NMT


----------



## Garrett

Closed.


----------



## Aubrey895

Turnips 508 


			https://turnip.exchange/island/ee0e1557


----------



## Imaginetheday

CLOSED Turnips are 524


----------



## LuLaBelle

Can I get an invite. I'll tip!


----------



## Horizn bound

Imaginetheday said:


> Turnips are 524
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/d2916f26


 I need to do multiple trips, do I have to get back in the queue each trip


----------



## Imaginetheday

Horizn bound said:


> I need to do multiple trips, do I have to get back in the queue each trip



No.


----------



## Horizn bound

Imaginetheday said:


> No.


I got kicked from the queue


----------



## Apom94

Moochie00 said:


> R u still open





Aubrey895 said:


> Turnips 508
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/ee0e1557


are they still this price ? I will tip !


----------



## shelliexox

Turnip prices at 568. DM me if you're interested in stopping by.


----------



## Lali0108

CLOSED
Hi! Turnips selling for 429  Please excuse my island, its a BIG construction site 
No entry fee, tips and NMT are appreciated 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/c815d47a


----------



## millefeuille

Price is 520, ends in 10 mins
https://turnip.exchange/island/7ba6e91c


----------



## Marzipan

millefeuille said:


> Price is 520, ends in 10 mins
> https://turnip.exchange/island/7ba6e91c


Those were a tight 10 haha


----------



## shelliexox

shelliexox said:


> Turnip prices at 568. DM me if you're interested in stopping by.



Closed for now - will reopen in a few hours.


----------



## shelliexox

shelliexox said:


> Closed for now - will reopen in a few hours.



Turnip price 568.
Town reopen for the next 2 hours.
DM me if you're interested in stopping by.


----------



## knv924

Turnips at 321! not a crazy price but no entry fee! I'll be sitting on the bench by the shops  I fenced off just the shopping area to make it as quick a process for everyone!
join the queue here!! https://turnip.exchange/island/796e60ff
*edited for a typo lol


----------



## Mackel

Willing to tip, looking for prices above 450.


----------



## emilyo

https://turnip.exchange/island/38bbd4c8 
Price is 480 today, I'll be on for an hour or two. No entry fee, but tips are cool if you want to


EDIT: now closed


----------



## thisistiff

Ive got turnips selling for 565 for the next half hr! Free entry but tips are appreciated pm if interested  CLOSED


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke

thisistiff said:


> Ive got turnips selling for 565 for the next half hr! Free entry but tips are appreciated pm if interested


Pm'd!


----------



## linlingling

thisistiff said:


> Ive got turnips selling for 565 for the next half hr! Free entry but tips are appreciated pm if interested  CLOSED


hii may i come over please?    pm’ed you


----------



## kupocake

Turnips 405, got a queue here:

Time's up! Thanks to all visitors.


----------



## MrGuru

Turnips are at 462 this morning!



			https://turnip.exchange/island/c5de9582
		


Update - gates are closed. Thanks to everyone who came!


----------



## Jesusrey91

Turnips at 476



			https://turnip.exchange/island/17a784c4


----------



## tajikey

Turnips are currently at 580. I started a separate thread with details. PM with IGN and island name. No entry, but I'd love a gold nugget or an item you consider your favorite.


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke

tajikey said:


> Turnips are currently at 580. You can join here:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/13db2181
> 
> 
> 
> Shamelessly, if you want faster access, PM me with your IGN and island name, and that you'll bring me 5 stacks of bait, and I'll PM you the dodo code
> 
> Gates will hopefully be open for the next 3 hours and 48 minutes.


pm'd


----------



## Griffon

Turnips at 361, which I know is a little low but eh, if everyone else is closed XD

here's my turnips exchange: https://turnip.exchange/island/c41c702c


----------



## Thomalk44

[Closed for now] Turnips at 489. No entry fee, but tips are welcome. Comment on my thread in "The Airport" and I will DM a code.


----------



## teetle

Hi! May I come and sell my turnips? I will leave a tip C:


----------



## Thomalk44

teetle said:


> Hi! May I come and sell my turnips? I will leave a tip C:


I had to close for a bit so my kids could play Switch, but I will be back open later if you still need somewhere to sell.


----------



## teetle

Ok! Thanks, could you tell me when you're open again?


----------



## sunchild

turnips are 326 at my nook's today.. not the highest, but if you'd like to come sell please PM me!


----------



## Darkure

Turnips at 567.  Will have the gate open for a few hours.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/590b558e


----------



## SyndicateMojo

Darkure said:


> Turnips at 567.  Will have the gate open for a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/590b558e


Thank you for opening your island up for turnip sales.  I left a tip for you.


----------



## AutomationAir

I’ve got 488 for the next hour and a half! https://turnip.exchange/island/74a95ed8


----------



## atlantisblue9

Good Morning everyone. My turnip prices are 519 if anyone would like to come sale.  No fee but tips are appreciated definitely not required though.  Follow the fenced-in area to  Nooks your more than welcome to shop at Ables also. Please be respectful to each other by closing conversations so others can leave and arrive. I will be the one in the Red Label hat and blue jacket.
Please only leave by the airport I don't want anyone to lose their money or turnips.
Join the queue here https://turnip.exchange/island/26a5691e    Look forward to seeing yall.


----------



## Spielerin

atlantisblue9 said:


> Good Morning everyone. My turnip prices are 519 if anyone would like to come sale.  No fee but tips are appreciated definitely not required though.  Follow the fenced-in area to  Nooks your more than welcome to shop at Ables also. Please be respectful to each other by closing conversations so others can leave and arrive. I will be the one in the Red Label hat and blue jacket.
> Please only leave by the airport I don't want anyone to lose their money or turnips.
> Join the queue here https://turnip.exchange/island/26a5691e    Look forward to seeing yall.


Can I make 2 trips please?
Thanks for anything!


----------



## atlantisblue9

Spielerin said:


> Can I make 2 trips please?
> Thanks for anything!


Sure no problem.


----------



## mudorios

Prices are at 644! I'm asking a 10% tip or a gold ingot, your choice!


			https://turnip.exchange/island/c72375b3


----------



## Spielerin

atlantisblue9 said:


> Sure no problem.


Thank you SO much!!! Can now afford to rearrange my houses. 

You have an amazing collection of flowers. I hope I can get mine growing as well soon.


----------



## Whohaw

Closed ....Leif is here Turnip's $411 at nooks
Free entry 
Tip welcome but not necessary.
Island open to roam. Pease don't pick or run through flowers.
PM For DODO CODE.


----------



## Smurph

(closed)


----------



## Sami913

Whohaw said:


> Leif is here Turnip's $411 at nooks
> Free entry
> Tip welcome but not necessary.
> Island open to roam. Pease don't pick or run through flowers.
> PM For DODO CODE.


Hi there! Sami from IsleSchmoo, would love to visit if possible


----------



## MayorFroggy

turnip prices are at 504 before my store closes in 45 minutes, pm for a dodo code if anyone's interested!


----------



## Sami913

MayorFroggy said:


> turnip prices are at 504 before my store closes in 45 minutes, pm for a dodo code if anyone's interested!


Hi there! Sami from IsleSchmoo, would love to visit if possible


----------



## SirPyro

Whohaw said:


> Leif is here Turnip's $411 at nooks
> Free entry
> Tip welcome but not necessary.
> Island open to roam. Pease don't pick or run through flowers.
> PM For DODO CODE.


SirPyro from  navarro woud love to visit if still possible


----------



## rondz

jessyj said:


> Sorry I'm slowly getting through everyone
> hope to get to you soon





jessyj said:


> Nook's buying turnips for 447 bells if anyone is interested - tips in nmt / cute furniture / diys appreciated
> 
> 2 at a time - i'll like your comment once i send Dodo code



 If you're still open I would love to visit please.


----------



## The Orange

Anyone open for turnip sales right now?


----------



## pillowninja

Hi! Let me know if anyone has prices 500+!! I will tip or pay in NMT and only need one trip


----------



## Toot

nvm


----------



## ShamazarMolly

Anyone selling?


----------



## rondz

Anyone selling, I'm at 168 sell price today

Update: Nooks is closed


----------



## fud

rondz said:


> Anyone selling, I'm at 168 sell price today


Are you still open? I'll come sell!


----------



## misstayleigh

Daisy Mae is selling on my island for 94 bells! Current time is 10:20 AM PST. I have boxed her in near the front of my island. Please go to her, buy your turnips, and if you'd like to return, rejoin the queue  https://turnip.exchange/island/9093c432

Closed the link so it shouldn't be listed publicly, so hopefully you TBT folks have an easy time buying from her. No entry fee & tips are not required but greatly appreciated in the form of IGB or NMT (or DIYs if ya got any extra!)

I may be AFK at some point so don't mind me standing around lol


----------



## graciemayy

i’m actually gonna cry . on the turnip exchange website i spent my WHOLE DAY queuing for someone’s turnips. I literally sat at my phone for hours and hours, tapping my screen every 30 seconds so that my phone wouldn’t turn off. My family went out for the day but i stayed home to do this. Then, i’m not even joking, as soon as it said ‘you’re up! the dodo code is:’ it popped up with ‘you’ve been kicked from the queue!’ WHAT? sorry for the rant but i’m so mad does anyone know why this happened


----------



## xMartin

graciemayy said:


> i’m actually gonna cry . on the turnip exchange website i spent my WHOLE DAY queuing for someone’s turnips. I literally sat at my phone for hours and hours, tapping my screen every 30 seconds so that my phone wouldn’t turn off. My family went out for the day but i stayed home to do this. Then, i’m not even joking, as soon as it said ‘you’re up! the dodo code is:’ it popped up with ‘you’ve been kicked from the queue!’ WHAT? sorry for the rant but i’m so mad does anyone know why this happened



Turnip Exchange does that sometimes, it's really frustrating. I prefer to use my laptop rather than phone as it seems to work better.


----------



## Oldtimer

graciemayy said:


> i’m actually gonna cry . on the turnip exchange website i spent my WHOLE DAY queuing for someone’s turnips. I literally sat at my phone for hours and hours, tapping my screen every 30 seconds so that my phone wouldn’t turn off. My family went out for the day but i stayed home to do this. Then, i’m not even joking, as soon as it said ‘you’re up! the dodo code is:’ it popped up with ‘you’ve been kicked from the queue!’ WHAT? sorry for the rant but i’m so mad does anyone know why this happened


Totally get the frustration. I’ve been on queues all morning and have been kicked many times but at least I was not  next one up when that happened.


----------



## Jen007

Turnip price on my islamd is 530
Message me if you want to visit.
Tips appreciated


----------



## Shaern

Turnips 640 SORRY NOW CLOSED

BUT I WILL TRY TO DO AGAIN AT 3PM AND 5PM GMT FOR 30 MINUTES EACH TIME.

LEAVE A PM AND IF ITS POSSIBLE I WILL TRY TO GET THROUGH EVERYONE

Message for code.

I'm very tight for time today so its gonna be first come first served. However if I am around later I will send the code again to as many as possible GMT here.

Please no tips or NMT honestly not needed.

If anyone has beach type furniture apart from stripe hammock that would be amazing but it's in no way obligatory.


----------



## Lross30

Are


Jen007 said:


> Turnip price on my islamd is 530
> Message me if you want to visit.
> Tips appreciated


 are you still open?


----------



## Jen007

Yes


----------



## Sarabi

I know it's not a lot but nooks is buying turnips for 139 currently on my island if you are interested lmk I will DM code


----------



## Shaern

Turnips 640 CLOSED.

Thankyou very much to the 99% of you who were gracious, courteous and understanding of how busy it was and the multiple connection issues.

The 1% who will be nameless... perhaps learn some manners in PM when someone is trying their hardest to help folks out

Message for code.

I dont know how to do turnip exchange and I'm organising through phone away from switch.

Trying to limit to 5 a time so.no one is frustrated with loading screen.

Please no tips or NMT honestly not needed.

If anyone has beach type furniture apart from stripe hammock that would be amazing but it's in no way obligatory.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Just your friendly neighborhood reminder NOT TO USE THIS TO ASK IF PEOPLE ARE SELLING!  People will post here if they have good turnip buying prices and you clog the feed, cause emails to be sent (in some cases) and general irritation for others watching this post for turnip price posts. Thanks so much for your attention to this message!


----------



## Foxtrot422

Jen007 said:


> Turnip price on my islamd is 530
> Message me if you want to visit.
> Tips appreciated


I'm super late to this but are you open still...?


----------



## Sarabi

Turnips are 250 now at my island if you are interested please let me know and I'll send you a dodo code. I'll only be on for a short time since I'll be cooking dinner soon


----------



## phl

[Closed. Thanks all!] Turnips selling for 492! Tips in NMTs or bells would be greatly appreciated. Go to the north of the plaza and then Nook’s cranny is on the left (follow the stone path). Take-one-leave-one DIYs by the shop.
You can join via this link: https://turnip.exchange/island/50e554dd
or DM me for the Dodo code.  Thanks!!


----------



## Lazy Faye

phl said:


> Turnips selling for 492! Tips in NMTs or bells would be greatly appreciated. Go to the north of the plaza and then Nook’s cranny is on the left (follow the stone path). Take-one-leave-one DIYs by the shop.
> You can join via this link: https://turnip.exchange/island/50e554dd
> or DM me for the Dodo code.  Thanks!!


Joined via the link. Thank you so much!


----------



## The Pennifer

I left you two extra NMT’s for diy’s I took and thank you very much


----------



## phl

The Pennifer said:


> I left you two extra NMT’s for diy’s I took and thank you very much


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Ro1

....on my way - having interfereance. have 2x nmt


----------



## Minou

phl said:


> Turnips selling for 492! Tips in NMTs or bells would be greatly appreciated. Go to the north of the plaza and then Nook’s cranny is on the left (follow the stone path). Take-one-leave-one DIYs by the shop.
> You can join via this link: https://turnip.exchange/island/50e554dd
> or DM me for the Dodo code.  Thanks!!



tysm for hosting! 
i am in the queue.


----------



## phl

Minou said:


> tysm for hosting!
> i am in the queue.


Thank you!! Let me know if you have any trouble joining!


----------



## Minou

phl said:


> Thank you!! Let me know if you have any trouble joining!


just left the island! i exchanged my underwater flooring DIY for your log decorative shelves. and left you 2 NMT.
thanks again!!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

turnips at 371. semi-afk so using turnip exchange for queuing...


			https://turnip.exchange/island/95b5b451
		


edit: saharah is also trapped at airport. idk her items today since i have yet to buy...


----------



## phl

phl said:


> Turnips selling for 492! Tips in NMTs or bells would be greatly appreciated. Go to the north of the plaza and then Nook’s cranny is on the left (follow the stone path). Take-one-leave-one DIYs by the shop.
> You can join via this link: https://turnip.exchange/island/50e554dd
> or DM me for the Dodo code.  Thanks!!



Going semi-afk and closing in half an hour. Thanks so much to everyone who visited my island!


----------



## clownkie

Turnips at 519. DM for dodo code. Any tips appreciated. I'll be mainly afk/watching game from a distance, so please be kind and don't take things if on the floor. Won't be taking in anyone new, thank you everyone who visited!


----------



## Car

phl said:


> [Closed. Thanks all!] Turnips selling for 492! Tips in NMTs or bells would be greatly appreciated. Go to the north of the plaza and then Nook’s cranny is on the left (follow the stone path). Take-one-leave-one DIYs by the shop.
> You can join via this link: https://turnip.exchange/island/50e554dd
> or DM me for the Dodo code.  Thanks!!


Joined via queue from raccoon city, ty!


----------



## phl

Car said:


> Joined via queue from raccoon city, ty!


tyvm for visiting!!


----------



## Ciary

Turnips at 402. PM if you're interested
Closed. Opal has a better price than me and I don't want people to undersell their turnips

Thank you all for coming!


----------



## Opal

Turnip prices are 443. Closed for now since some people have better prices than me but dm me if ur still interested


----------



## jax1511

Turnips are selling at 465. Tips are very much appreciated, I prefer NMT and gold but bells are also accepted but not required. Please queue via the following link. 


			https://turnip.exchange/island/43c62638


----------



## shelliexox

jax1511 said:


> Turnips are selling at 465. Tips are very much appreciated, I prefer NMT and gold but bells are also accepted but not required. Please queue via the following link.
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/43c62638



im LC, im in the queue and i keep getting an  error.


edit: omw now


----------



## jax1511

There was an error with one person in the queue I reset the code and all should be fine now.


----------



## jax1511

jax1511 said:


> Turnips are selling at 465. Tips are very much appreciated, I prefer NMT and gold but bells are also accepted but not required. Please queue via the following link.
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/43c62638




Closing Island now. Thank you!


----------



## Demeter_Deme

Mossglenn's at 404 for turnips, entry fee's 99k or 1 NMT. Queue's here: 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/09cc009f


----------



## alrodrigu

CLOSED. PRICE CHANGES IN NINE MINUTES.

Nooklings buying for 448. PM for code or use TE: https://turnip.exchange/island/80b09cfb

It's not private but it's very quiet right now.


----------



## misstayleigh

Nooklings buying for 179  Not very high but PM me if interested!


----------



## EmilyAnne

Demeter_Deme said:


> Mossglenn's at 404 for turnips, entry fee's 99k or 1 NMT. Queue's here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/09cc009f


Is this still open? I’ll give you 4 NMT


----------



## Demeter_Deme

Sadly, the time's rolled over, and it's no longer open.


----------



## EmilyAnne

Turnips 491



			https://turnip.exchange/island/4d52f165


----------



## Sarabi

EmilyAnne said:


> Turnips 491
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/4d52f165



Are you still open?


----------



## EmilyAnne

Sarabi said:


> Are you still open?


Yep!!!


----------



## Laffler14

Hey my turnips are 424. Not extremely high but here is my que. No entry fee, but gifts are accepted would prefer blue roses or diy for ironwood dresser thank you have a blast


			https://turnip.exchange/island/191b5f49


----------



## AndrewGK

EmilyAnne said:


> Turnips 491
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/4d52f165



FYI keep getting interference messages when trying to visit.


----------



## Aisland

EmilyAnne said:


> Yep!!! ☺


Hi! Can I come again? I'll pay again as well


----------



## EmilyAnne

AndrewGK said:


> FYI keep getting interference messages when trying to visit.


Sorry there were a few people there!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



Aisland said:


> Hi! Can I come again? I'll pay again as well


Of course!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020

Prices 491! Im only open for another 30 mins as my turnip prices will change over then! https://turnip.exchange/island/4d52f165


----------



## elphieluvr

My turnips are 493. I have never time traveled and my prices are unaffected if that matters to you. No tips necessary but I would love if anyone who visits could water a teeny patch of flowers for me (watering cans provided).

I am only taking people with at at least 3 feedback ratings on this site for my own safety and sanity. Pm me if you want to come.

edit: closing so I can eat dinner (anyone still in the middle of selling can finish). Anyone who still wants to come sell before 10 pm pacific time, send me a pm and I’ll reopen.


----------



## SkyeFromDixon

Turnips @481. Can open for a last couple of hours. (The forum has changed over the years, and I'm getting use to the new layout, be patient! I have not been on here long enough to research all these other ways to share codes, and with just a few hours, old school it with a PM)

Closed


----------



## Laffler14

Laffler14 said:


> Hey my turnips are 424. Not extremely high but here is my que. No entry fee, but gifts are accepted would prefer blue roses or diy for ironwood dresser thank you have a blast
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/191b5f49


Closed thank you for everyone who came have a good night


----------



## Heng

DONE


----------



## SlumpyBrickz

Heng said:


> turnips at 519
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/6dcd8c7d


Still available to sell on your island?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

Looking for an island to sell some turnips, new to the game, trying to make a few bells, I bought them at 73 per, hope to make something good out of it before Sunday


----------



## Heng

yeah still open, use the link to join


----------



## Xeleron

Hi everybody! My turnips are at 526 right now (morning).

If you’re interested please click on the link below to get in queue, I’ll be letting two people in at the time so that the first person doesn’t get stuck with all the loading screens .-.
You are more than welcome to make multiple trips, but I ask you to *rejoin the queue!* If you don’t, I will be forced to end session and issue a new code.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/eec2d470
		


I'm wearing the green dress and will be greeting you at the entrance.

Please leave through the airport
No entry fee, but tips are welcome~



On a side note.. my island is barren, I don’t spend a lot of time terraforming so please keep your comment about it to yourself, no need to be rude when someone is hosting you.

[Closed]


----------



## knv924

turnips at 550! join the queue here!  https://turnips.exchange/flight/5b4doOv3L
if you need to make more than one trip please rejoin the queue so that it's fair


----------



## usa-chan

turnips at 428! no entrance fee, but tips are greatly appreciated! message for code!


----------



## Sarabi

knv924 said:


> turnips at 550! join the queue here!  https://turnips.exchange/flight/5b4doOv3L
> if you need to make more than one trip please rejoin the queue so that it's fair



Is this open still?


----------



## Betun

usa-chan said:


> turnips at 428! no entrance fee, but tips are greatly appreciated! message for code!


It says the turnip code has spoiled.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Turnips are selling at 437 for the next four hours in my town!  PM me for the Dodo Code.


----------



## doetothelindsay

Hi everyone, I have the large spike pattern this week and will hit the peak tomorrow morning! I’ll be posting my price here hopefully around 9am PST tomorrow so keep an eye out


----------



## Denise159

My current turnip price is 411 bells. It's not the best, but could be worse 
If you want to sell your turnips DM me  
There's no entry fee !


----------



## sunchild

current turnip price at my nooks is 462! please PM me if you'd like to come sell 
no entry fee and lemme know if you want to make multiple trips!


----------



## melbert

Mine are at 559  I made a separate post on the business class


----------



## chibibunnyx

my turnip price is 582 c: will do this for 2 hours max!


			https://turnip.exchange/island/820de298


----------



## twinkletoes

chibibunnyx said:


> my turnip price is 582 c: will do this for 2 hours max!
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/820de298



May I come make two trips?


----------



## chibibunnyx

twinkletoes said:


> May I come make two trips?


yes you may! just don't leave the queue


----------



## Kurokosworth

chibibunnyx said:


> my turnip price is 582 c: will do this for 2 hours max!
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/820de298



I'd like to visit!  (Technically my sister.. I missed turnip day lmao) 

Also sorry could you explain the queue to me after putting my name?  Does the code show up when it's my turn to enter or?


----------



## kkew

Nooks are buying at 563 on my island now (CLOSED)



			https://turnip.exchange/island/f374864d


----------



## chibibunnyx

Kurokosworth said:


> I'd like to visit!  (Technically my sister.. I missed turnip day lmao)
> 
> Also sorry could you explain the queue to me after putting my name?  Does the code show up when it's my turn to enter or?


yes! you will see the code when its your turn!


----------



## MKuro

Turnips selling at 419 right now! Anyone is welcome!

Tips are always appreciated! PM me if you’d like to come!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

chibibunnyx said:


> my turnip price is 582 c: will do this for 2 hours max!
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/820de298


Are you still open? i clicked the link and sent you a friend request


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Mine are 512! DM me and come on over


----------



## Vegas8889

My guys are buying turnips right now for 549. Let me know 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



Vegas8889 said:


> My guys are buying turnips right now for 549. Let me know


Started a queue. It’s not busy right now



			https://turnip.exchange/island/fe858ae8


----------



## Vegas8889

fun fact, if ya’ll ever have “oz from cool land” coming Over, making sure you block him or stop it. He’s a thief and an all around asshat


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Vegas8889 said:


> fun fact, if ya’ll ever have “oz from cool land” coming Over, making sure you block him or stop it. He’s a thief and an all around asshat


What did they do?


----------



## Vegas8889

LilBabyDelirium said:


> What did they do?


Today I had a high turnip price, so I posted on here and turnip exchange for people to come and trade in. He did his thing, and then he sat in front of me and tried to steal any of the things people dropped for me— stopped that when he realized it wasn’t working, then spammed curse words (which I don’t give a **** but I know it’s not appropriate since kids play the game), and purposely tried blocking areas for players from entering the shop to sell. Last thing was he posted on the bulletin board something stupid, but I just deleted that.

All around just immature.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Vegas8889 said:


> Today I had a high turnip price, so I posted on here and turnip exchange for people to come and trade in. He did his thing, and then he sat in front of me and tried to steal any of the things people dropped for me— stopped that when he realized it wasn’t working, then spammed curse words (which I don’t give a **** but I know it’s not appropriate since kids play the game), and purposely tried blocking areas for players from entering the shop to sell. Last thing was he posted on the bulletin board something stupid, but I just deleted that.
> 
> All around just immature.


Can you post their username here or in private message so I know who to avoid?


----------



## doetothelindsay

Hi all! Turnips are at 452 in my town  PM if you'd like to sell! I'll be open for the next hour and then most likely again a bit later.

Update: Open until 12pm PST!


----------



## fleaster

CLOSED


----------



## Aardbei

fleaster said:


> Turnips at 522, will be open for a few hours.
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/336275e0




I'll join the queue in a few minutes, but since I'll have my entire inventory full of turnips I couldn't bring spare DIY


----------



## shhakes

my prices are 503, 1nmt per trip. https://turnip.exchange/island/e6b26a27


----------



## akarley

Anyone still have their gates open for turnips?


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

It is not much but my turnips are 200 bells per turnip. Message me if you would like to come!

CLOSED


----------



## Dolomite

Hi! Is the price still good?? I have so many and in my island price is very low...


----------



## Hebsey

Hi folks, looking to dispose of some turnips! I’ll be grateful for anything over 150 hahaha, my prices were pretttty bad this week


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

Turnip price is 203. Message me if you would like to sell  only good for 1 hour. I will post again if my turnip price goes up at 12!


----------



## Hebsey

Sunflowerrose123 said:


> Turnip price is 203. Message me if you would like to sell  only good for 1 hour. I will post again if my turnip price goes up at 12!


Thanks Sunflower! I panicked and had a buddy with 112  shoulda held out!


----------



## Azz'Raa

Does anyone have at least 200+? I have two islands that need to sell and both had terrible luck this week. I'm not excepting this afternoon to be any better. Would appreciate the help, greatly. Both will also likely take 2 trips each.


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

Hebsey said:


> Thanks Sunflower! I panicked and had a buddy with 112  shoulda held out!


A sold turnip is better than a spoiled turnip! 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



Azz'Raa said:


> Does anyone have at least 200+? I have two islands that need to sell and both had terrible luck this week. I'm not excepting this afternoon to be any better. Would appreciate the help, greatly. Both will also likely take 2 trips each.


Mine are 203 right now. You are more than welcome to make multiple trips!


----------



## Azz'Raa

Sunflowerrose123 said:


> A sold turnip is better than a spoiled turnip!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020
> 
> 
> Mine are 203 right now. You are more than welcome to make multiple trips!


Awesome. I'll admit, this is the first time I'll be using online travel, I can PM you to get then info needed right? Sorry. For sounding clueless.  Lol


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

Azz'Raa said:


> Awesome. I'll admit, this is the first time I'll be using online travel, I can PM you to get then info needed right? Sorry. For sounding clueless.  Lol


Yes. DM me and I'll send you the Dodo code.


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

Turnip prices are 177. Message me if you need to sell any last minute turnips. Anything is appreciated but nothing is requested to sell turnips.

CLOSED: will reopen in a couple of hours


----------



## ThunderDragon42

Sunflowerrose123 said:


> Turnip prices are 177. Message me if you need to sell any last minute turnips. Anything is appreciated but nothing is requested to sell turnips.


Could I get a code to sell my turnips? I missed one price this week, and everything else has been below 70.


----------



## MakaiPlays

If anyone has prices over 200 or around 200 dm me pls


----------



## Ningyo

Good afternoon. Does anyone have any good turnip prices and willing to open their gates for me please? 300+ wanted but as was said before a sold turnip is better than a spoiled turnip.


----------



## saltycapricorn

If anyone is selling high priced turnips, at least past 120, I would love an invite. I am very generous when I give back


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

I am opening my island back up. Turnip price is 177.


----------



## saltycapricorn

thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



Sunflowerrose123 said:


> I am opening my island back up. Turnip price is 177.
> 
> https://turnips.exchange/flight/cfq-MO-4Q


any chance you're opening back up? had to gather my turnips


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

Ughhh i am so sorry everyone. My system keeps glitching. Please message me for the dodo code. I can not use turnip exchange.


----------



## OswinOswald

My turnips are 451. I'll be open til my shop closes (3 more hours)


			https://turnip.exchange/island/fbc8f428


----------



## courtky

I have turnips for 135, if anyone needs a place to offload before Sunday.


----------



## BobcatLizzie

courtky said:


> I have turnips for 135, if anyone needs a place to offload before Sunday.


Are you still taking visitors?


----------



## Ningyo

Sunflowerrose123 said:


> I am opening my island back up. Turnip price is 177.


Are your gates still open?


----------



## Brendo

OswinOswald said:


> My turnips are 451. I'll be open til my shop closes (3 more hours)
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/fbc8f428


You still open? I was trying to join queue but it wasn’t letting me :/


----------



## OswinOswald

I am still open for another 1.5 hrs, but I know some people mentioned there were having a problem getting in the queue. It may be a issue with the traffic on turnip exchange

ETA: locking my queue now to try and get everyone who's there in. Hope we can get to you!


----------



## Ningyo

courtky said:


> I have turnips for 135, if anyone needs a place to offload before Sunday.


By chance are your gates still open?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



OswinOswald said:


> My turnips are 451. I'll be open til my shop closes (3 more hours)
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/fbc8f428


Thank you so much for your availability and opening your gates for us. I truly appreciate you.


----------



## courtky

Ningyo said:


> By chance are your gates still open?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your availability and opening your gates for us. I truly appreciate you.


I'm sorry my stores closed!!


----------



## Mr.Fox

Fingers crossed that someone still has access to turnips tonight...mine are at 38...I've never seen them so low...


----------



## amaroxco

I have turnips selling for 110 if anyone is desperate! NMT are appreciated but not necessary. I will PM dodo code!


----------



## Pendragon1980

I got turnips at 93 on Avalon

my sister has them at 91 on cats trails. She probably has more leeway being online today.

edited to add: She is going to join the forums later today so look out for some version of the name alphapack.

I’m gonna be on for a little bit this morning and then a little bit in the evening because I’m driving home from vacationing at my sisters


----------



## Alphapack

Pendragon1980 said:


> I got turnips at 93 on Avalon
> 
> my sister has them at 91 on cats trails. She probably has more leeway being online today.
> 
> edited to add: She is going to join the forums later today so look out for some version of the name alphapack.
> 
> I’m gonna be on for a little bit this morning and then a little bit in the evening because I’m driving home from vacationing at my sisters



I am the sister and now have my own account.


----------



## applesauc3

Please dm me at any point this week if turnip prices are over 150!


----------



## xSany

Please leave me a DM if you have good turnip selling price thats atleast over 150.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Just your friendly neighborhood reminder NOT TO USE THIS TO ASK IF PEOPLE ARE SELLING!  People will post here if they have good turnip buying prices and you clog the feed, cause emails to be sent (in some cases) and general irritation for others watching this post for turnip price posts. Thanks so much for your attention to this message!


----------



## Toot

My price is 551. Don't pm me. Just post if you want to sell. I'll pm 5 people.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Toot said:


> My price is 551. Don't pm me. Just post if you want to sell. I'll pm 5 people.



mind if I can sell?


----------



## Toot

LittleMissSunshine said:


> mind if I can sell?


No, you're the only one for now. I'll drop a PM.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

Hello, can I come over to sell please?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Toot said:


> My price is 551. Don't pm me. Just post if you want to sell. I'll pm 5 people.


I'd like to come by and sell some turnips if you're still accepting people, thanks!


----------



## djc3791

Toot said:


> My price is 551. Don't pm me. Just post if you want to sell. I'll pm 5 people.


I'd like to come over as well, would you allow more than one trip? If not, that's fine!


----------



## Toot

Yeah sunshine isn't responding. I'll throw y'all a pm.


----------



## reikocakes

Toot said:


> My price is 551. Don't pm me. Just post if you want to sell. I'll pm 5 people.


Hi! I'd like to come sell if you're still open!


----------



## Minou

Hi! Is it too late for me ?


----------



## Toot

Sure. I'll pm you when these guys are done.


----------



## AtomicNyx

If you're still open, could my husband do 2 trips?? Thank you so much for opening up your island too! ^.^


----------



## Toot

AtomicNyx said:


> If you're still open, could my husband do 2 trips?? Thank you so much for opening up your island too! ^.^


I'm only doing single trips. And only for those that use the forum. He has to ask on his own account.


----------



## Snek

Are you still doing trips? I would like to come as well


----------



## Laudine

Toot said:


> My price is 551. Don't pm me. Just post if you want to sell. I'll pm 5 people.



If you're still open, may I come as well?


----------



## notorioustommyp

Toot said:


> My price is 551. Don't pm me. Just post if you want to sell. I'll pm 5 people.


I know you posted this a little bit ago and several people already responded, but if your still open I'd love to come by to sell turnips, if not I totally understand.  I can be ready to come within a few minutes.


----------



## Toot

nvm


----------



## notorioustommyp

Toot said:


> Yeah I'm available now. I can open up to the next 5 people that post here within 5mins of this post.


Tysm!  I'll get ready to come me over now!


----------



## Xdee

Toot said:


> Yeah I'm available now. I can open up to the next 5 people that post here within 5mins of this post.


Hi can I pls stop by


----------



## Uena

Toot said:


> Yeah I'm available now. I can open up to the next 5 people that post here within 5mins of this post.


can i stop by too thanks !


----------



## Reploid

Toot said:


> Yeah I'm available now. I can open up to the next 5 people that post here within 5mins of this post.


I’d like to sell, please.


----------



## Toot

sure. I'll drop you guys a pm


----------



## kenshin

Toot said:


> sure. I'll drop you guys a pm


are you still open by chance?


----------



## Toot

Anyone happen to have Daisy on their island?


----------



## notorioustommyp

Yeah she's on my island, not the greatest price at 104, but you can come if you want, let me know and I'll PM you a dodo code


----------



## Toot

notorioustommyp said:


> Yeah she's on my island, not the greatest price at 104, but you can come if you want, let me know and I'll PM you a dodo code


Oh nah all good then. Thanks anyway.


----------



## little10

are you still open??


----------



## Toot

My prices are 551. I'll let the next 5 people in that post within 5 mins.


----------



## pinkjyu

APottedPlant said:


> hi! my prices are at 583! join here :3 https://turnip.exchange/island/37f3dd1d


is this still open?


----------



## graciemayy

Toot said:


> My prices are 551. I'll let the next 5 people in that post within 5 mins.


are you still open?? 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020

sorry i know it wasn’t in 5 mins but i just woke up


----------



## graciemayy

Does anyone have good turnip prices atm? preferably over 400 hehe, only need one trip and can tip! i have some star fragments if you want them


----------



## xSany

Anyone got a good turnip price?


----------



## pillowninja

Anyone have 500+ prices? Only need one trip and I will tip!


----------



## AccfSally

Just quoting this.



LilBabyDelirium said:


> Just your friendly neighborhood reminder NOT TO USE THIS TO ASK IF PEOPLE ARE SELLING!  People will post here if they have good turnip buying prices and you clog the feed, cause emails to be sent (in some cases) and general irritation for others watching this post for turnip price posts. Thanks so much for your attention to this message!


----------



## Oddloop

*TBT Username*: Oddloop
*In-game name / Island name*: Jess from Oddloop
*Friend Code*: SW-3942-2797-9195
*Time zone*: GMT+2 (Netherlands)
*Turnip prices*: 640 bells

Hi guys!
Turnips are going for 640 on my island.
I'm going to try to keep this price for several days using TT so lots of people can come sell.

Tips are VERY appreciated. I only started playing a couple weeks ago and am in dire need of bells/mats/objects etc.
*Here* is my wishlist if you'd like to check it out. Both items and recipes are welcome.
You can drop tips anywhere on the paths.

I haven't had people enter my island yet or used turnip exchange before so please be patient as I figure things out along the way!
I fenced in the entry area as my island is a mess so no exploring this time, sorry.

You can join my queue *here*. _Please_ remove yourself from the queue if you're no longer immediately available!! You are welcome to queue multiple times!
No need to add my  FC before joining. Max queue of 15 and I _won't_ announce when I'm stopping for the day or taking a break, sorry! I will post this again for my next play session!

Please be civil and remember I'm a working adult with a life too and might react bit slow sometimes!
(I'm a bit nervous for my first online session so again sorry if I mess something up!)
Thank you!!

Edit: made it so only one person can come sell at a time to avoid confusion and wait times sorry!


----------



## KayDee

I’d like to come. I can give you the kotatsu and a tip


----------



## Oldtimer

@Oddloop, I believe TTing no longer maintains the Nook’s price for turnips so what you have left for the day Is probably it for this great price.


----------



## Oddloop

Oldtimer said:


> @Oddloop, I believe TTing no longer maintains the Nook’s price for turnips so what you have left for the day Is probably it for this great price.


I think I read somewhere that TT'ing within the same day & time of day (noon in this case) the amount will stay the same. So if I make sure the day doesn't change to the next one it should stay the same I hope? Or is that also not the case?


----------



## xSany

Oddloop said:


> *TBT Username*: Oddloop
> *In-game name / Island name*: Jess from Oddloop
> *Friend Code*: SW-3942-2797-9195
> *Time zone*: GMT+2 (Netherlands)
> *Turnip prices*: 640 bells
> 
> Hi guys!
> Turnips are going for 640 on my island.
> I'm going to try to keep this price for several days using TT so lots of people can come sell.
> 
> Tips are VERY appreciated. I only started playing a couple weeks ago and am in dire need of bells/mats/objects etc.
> *Here* is my wishlist if you'd like to check it out. Both items and recipes are welcome.
> You can drop tips anywhere on the paths.
> 
> I haven't had people enter my island yet or used turnip exchange before so please be patient as I figure things out along the way!
> I fenced in the entry area as my island is a mess so no exploring this time, sorry.
> 
> You can join my queue *here*. _Please_ remove yourself from the queue if you're no longer immediately available!! You are welcome to queue multiple times!
> No need to add my  FC before joining. Max queue of 15 and I _won't_ announce when I'm stopping for the day or taking a break, sorry! I will post this again for my next play session!
> 
> Please be civil and remember I'm a working adult with a life too and might react bit slow sometimes!
> (I'm a bit nervous for my first online session so again sorry if I mess something up!)
> Thank you!!
> 
> Edit: made it so only one person can come sell at a time to avoid confusion and wait times sorry!


 Hey! I'm dutch too, it's fine to see other people from The Netherlands as well! And of course Welcome to the community! I would love to come over and sell my turnip cuz i need the bells and of course i will bring you some things you want =)
If you wanna add me that is fine with me too =P


----------



## Oddloop

xSany said:


> Hey! I'm dutch too, it's fine to see other people from The Netherlands as well! And of course Welcome to the community! I would love to come over and sell my turnip cuz i need the bells and of course i will bring you some things you want =)
> If you wanna add me that is fine with me too =P


Hey that's awesome!! You can join my queue on turnip exchange to join!


----------



## Oldtimer

Oddloop said:


> I think I read somewhere that TT'ing within the same day & time of day (noon in this case) the amount will stay the same. So if I make sure the day doesn't change to the next one it should stay the same I hope? Or is that also not the case?


Hmm, not sure. Hopefully someone with TT experience can clarify. Regardless, 640 is a great price!


----------



## xSany

Oddloop said:


> Hey that's awesome!! You can join my queue on turnip exchange to join!


I will, which one is yours? Thank you btw


----------



## Oddloop

Oldtimer said:


> Hmm, not sure. Hopefully someone with TT experience can clarify. Regardless, 640 is a great price!


Oh well, I'll just try at the end of the day and hope for the best. If not then too bad! Thanks anyway for warning me!



xSany said:


> I will, which one is yours? Thank you btw


There's a link in my post!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Oddloop said:


> *TBT Username*: Oddloop
> *In-game name / Island name*: Jess from Oddloop
> *Friend Code*: SW-3942-2797-9195
> *Time zone*: GMT+2 (Netherlands)
> *Turnip prices*: 640 bells
> 
> Hi guys!
> Turnips are going for 640 on my island.
> I'm going to try to keep this price for several days using TT so lots of people can come sell.
> 
> Tips are VERY appreciated. I only started playing a couple weeks ago and am in dire need of bells/mats/objects etc.
> *Here* is my wishlist if you'd like to check it out. Both items and recipes are welcome.
> You can drop tips anywhere on the paths.
> 
> I haven't had people enter my island yet or used turnip exchange before so please be patient as I figure things out along the way!
> I fenced in the entry area as my island is a mess so no exploring this time, sorry.
> 
> You can join my queue *here*. _Please_ remove yourself from the queue if you're no longer immediately available!! You are welcome to queue multiple times!
> No need to add my  FC before joining. Max queue of 15 and I _won't_ announce when I'm stopping for the day or taking a break, sorry! I will post this again for my next play session!
> 
> Please be civil and remember I'm a working adult with a life too and might react bit slow sometimes!
> (I'm a bit nervous for my first online session so again sorry if I mess something up!)
> Thank you!!
> 
> Edit: made it so only one person can come sell at a time to avoid confusion and wait times sorry!


Hi! I just got into your queue! What an amazing price for a new island  I have a red barbecue you can keep!


----------



## Imbri

@Oddloop thank you very much! I was trying to leave a review on turnip exchange, but couldn't find how, then I bumped the page. 

Anyway, thank you so much for doing that!


----------



## Libbyannii

Queue ws full but if any openings occur I'll give a great tip and bring 20 items from your wishlist!


----------



## Oddloop

Libbyannii said:


> Queue ws full but if any openings occur I'll give a great tip and bring 20 items from your wishlist!


That's a lot!! Thank you!! I'll be closing my queue in a bit but if you don't get in I'll message you when the last person leaves  What's your ingame name?


----------



## Kaylita

Oddloop said:


> *TBT Username*: Oddloop
> *In-game name / Island name*: Jess from Oddloop
> *Friend Code*: SW-3942-2797-9195
> *Time zone*: GMT+2 (Netherlands)
> *Turnip prices*: 640 bells
> 
> Hi guys!
> Turnips are going for 640 on my island.
> I'm going to try to keep this price for several days using TT so lots of people can come sell.
> 
> Tips are VERY appreciated. I only started playing a couple weeks ago and am in dire need of bells/mats/objects etc.
> *Here* is my wishlist if you'd like to check it out. Both items and recipes are welcome.
> You can drop tips anywhere on the paths.
> 
> I haven't had people enter my island yet or used turnip exchange before so please be patient as I figure things out along the way!
> I fenced in the entry area as my island is a mess so no exploring this time, sorry.
> 
> You can join my queue *here*. _Please_ remove yourself from the queue if you're no longer immediately available!! You are welcome to queue multiple times!
> No need to add my  FC before joining. Max queue of 15 and I _won't_ announce when I'm stopping for the day or taking a break, sorry! I will post this again for my next play session!
> 
> Please be civil and remember I'm a working adult with a life too and might react bit slow sometimes!
> (I'm a bit nervous for my first online session so again sorry if I mess something up!)
> Thank you!!
> 
> Edit: made it so only one person can come sell at a time to avoid confusion and wait times sorry!




Are you still available? Do you have a Dodo code?


----------



## Roxxy

Hi, been trying all night. Nearly got on twice and got an oops! message. It’s so kind of you anyway. Thanks for opportunity


----------



## Oddloop

Roxy10 said:


> Hi, been trying all night. Nearly got on twice and got an oops! message. It’s so kind of you anyway. Thanks for opportunity


Sorry bout that! If my time travel shenanigans go the way I want them to then I'll be open again tomorrow! (10:30pm here atm)


----------



## Roxxy

Oddloop said:


> Sorry bout that! If my time travel shenanigans go the way I want them to then I'll be open again tomorrow! (10:30pm here atm)


Please I am not complaining. I am an hour behind you (uk) so if lucky I might see you tomorrow.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Oddloop said:


> Hey that's awesome!! You can join my queue on turnip exchange to join!



Heyyy, even more Dutchies! I will be trying to get into the que as well


----------



## Hank

Turnip price is currently at 477 for anyone interested. Tips or items from my wishlist ( https://villagerdb.com/user/asgardhenry/list/wishlist) would be very welcomed, but not required 

Pm me if you are interested, can only do a few as limited wifi. Thanks

[Closed now, thanks everyone!]


----------



## CassandraC

Oddloop said:


> *TBT Username*: Oddloop
> *In-game name / Island name*: Jess from Oddloop
> *Friend Code*: SW-3942-2797-9195
> *Time zone*: GMT+2 (Netherlands)
> *Turnip prices*: 640 bells
> 
> Hi guys!
> Turnips are going for 640 on my island.
> I'm going to try to keep this price for several days using TT so lots of people can come sell.
> 
> Tips are VERY appreciated. I only started playing a couple weeks ago and am in dire need of bells/mats/objects etc.
> *Here* is my wishlist if you'd like to check it out. Both items and recipes are welcome.
> You can drop tips anywhere on the paths.
> 
> I haven't had people enter my island yet or used turnip exchange before so please be patient as I figure things out along the way!
> I fenced in the entry area as my island is a mess so no exploring this time, sorry.
> 
> You can join my queue *here*. _Please_ remove yourself from the queue if you're no longer immediately available!! You are welcome to queue multiple times!
> No need to add my  FC before joining. Max queue of 15 and I _won't_ announce when I'm stopping for the day or taking a break, sorry! I will post this again for my next play session!
> 
> Please be civil and remember I'm a working adult with a life too and might react bit slow sometimes!
> (I'm a bit nervous for my first online session so again sorry if I mess something up!)
> Thank you!!
> 
> Edit: made it so only one person can come sell at a time to avoid confusion and wait times sorry!



i would like to come please


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

CassandraC said:


> i would like to come please


That message was actually from sometime yesterday,  and I'm sure prices have changed since then.  Sorry!


----------



## Autbird

Hi there! c: My afternoon price for turnips is 536! Queue here! Tips appreciated but not required.

Closed. Thank you everybody!


----------



## applesauc3

Autbird said:


> Hi there! c: My afternoon price for turnips is 536! Queue here! Tips appreciated but not required.


I’m Sarah  in ur queue


----------



## edrinaline

Autbird said:


> Hi there! c: My afternoon price for turnips is 536! Queue here! Tips appreciated but not required.


hello! i joined your queue! my ign is edrin! do you allow multiple trips? :0


----------



## jlnyc

[[CLOSED]]

401 today, queue here: https://turnip.exchange/island/e7a52500

PLEASE NOTE: I've TT'd to 6/25 on my island, although it shouldn't affect your turnips.

Follow path straight to the shop! Feel free to buy any of the items in store and take any of the DIYs.

Please leave through the airport and exit the queue right after you leave the island since I'm going 1 by 1. Rejoin the queue if you want to make multiple trips.

I'll be sitting outside, but may be afk if unresponsive.

No entry fee, but if you have any spare bells/NMTs/items from my wishlist to donate - it'd be highly appreciated!

It's my first time hosting so please be patient. Happy selling!


----------



## Toot

My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


----------



## Kawaiikiwi

would love to stop by ^_^


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


Can i come?


----------



## Zeledon06

Turnips at 560. Queue https://turnip.exchange/island/c6bca34d


----------



## Toot

Sunflowerrose123 said:


> Can i come?


yeah sure. Gotta fire the game up. I'll send you a dodo.


----------



## AtomicNyx

Can my husband sell his Turnips in your island?? ^.^

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


May my husband come to your island to sell his Turnips if you're still open?


----------



## Shortempress

Can I make a visit to sell my turnips please?


----------



## mirrorblackout

Oops


----------



## Ro1

Sunflowerrose123 said:


> Can i come?


 Would love to come Ro1 from Harlem


----------



## mirrorblackout

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


If you're still letting people over. I'd appreciate you letting me visit


----------



## Toot

mirrorblackout said:


> If you're still letting people over. I'd appreciate you letting me visit


Not atm. I will later tho. Not sure when, sorry.


----------



## mirrorblackout

Toot said:


> Not atm. I will later tho. Not sure when, sorry.


Np, thanks for keeping me updated.


----------



## Ro1

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.



Would love to come over - I quoted the wrong thread earlier LOL


----------



## Katattacc

Anyone still active with good turnip prices?


----------



## SyndicateMojo

Turnips are selling for 583 on Krakoa.  No entry fee.  My 1st time so hope this goes well.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/65a48dfb
		


	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



SyndicateMojo said:


> Turnips are selling for 583 on Krakoa.  No entry fee.  My 1st time so hope this goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/65a48dfb



Connection error.  Just refreshed with new code


----------



## Ningyo

I'm having some internet issues but I am on the way. How much longer will you be open?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Turnips for 283! 


			https://turnip.exchange/island/f6fadc0c


----------



## Toot

...


----------



## Zomboo

SyndicateMojo said:


> Turnips are selling for 583 on Krakoa.  No entry fee.  My 1st time so hope this goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/65a48dfb
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Connection error.  Just refreshed with new code



Hi.  I am part of the queue on turnip exchange but every time I try the dodo code I get interference. Is your Island still open?


----------



## Toot

My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


----------



## SyndicateMojo

Zomboo said:


> Hi.  I am part of the queue on turnip exchange but every time I try the dodo code I get interference. Is your Island still open?


My island is still open.  Did you ever make it?


----------



## Zomboo

SyndicateMojo said:


> My island is still open.  Did you ever make it?


I wasn’t successful. I’ll add myself back to the queue and try again.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


Hi, I would like to sell turnips if you’re still open?


----------



## SyndicateMojo

SyndicateMojo said:


> Turnips are selling for 583 on Krakoa.  No entry fee.  My 1st time so hope this goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/65a48dfb
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Connection error.  Just refreshed with new code


Sorry.  Another connection error. Just refreshed with new code


----------



## Zomboo

SyndicateMojo said:


> Sorry.  Another connection error. Just refreshed with new code


No worries! I’ll try again. It worked! Thanks so much!


----------



## fuzzdebell

SyndicateMojo said:


> Turnips are selling for 583 on Krakoa.  No entry fee.  My 1st time so hope this goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/65a48dfb
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Connection error.  Just refreshed with new code



Hi, TQ very much for hosting! I was the one who asked about the surfboard. I left tips for you


----------



## SyndicateMojo

fuzzdebell said:


> Hi, TQ very much for hosting! I was the one who asked about the surfboard. I left tips for you


Thanks for dropping by!  Hope you made a lot in the stalk market 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



SyndicateMojo said:


> Sorry.  Another connection error. Just refreshed with new code


Locking the queue in 10 minutes.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



SyndicateMojo said:


> Thanks for dropping by!  Hope you made a lot in the stalk market
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> 
> Locking the queue in 10 minutes.


If you're still in the queue you'll need to refresh for the new code.


----------



## Xdee

Can we come back for 2nd trip?


Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


hii wondering if you’re still open


----------



## misakixx

I currently have 168 going on if anybody is interested. Not the greatest but oh well.


----------



## pinkjyu

KayDee said:


> I’d like to come. I can give you the kotatsu and a tip


do u still have turnips to sell? timmy and tommy are buying for 565


----------



## Sosisa

pinkjyu said:


> do u still have turnips to sell? timmy and tommy are buying for 565


oh could I please come over  aswell?


----------



## pinkjyu

Sosisa said:


> oh could I please come over  aswell?


sure, i'll post a link below.


----------



## AdehhRR

pinkjyu said:


> sure, i'll post a link below.


Could I please come too in 5 minutes or so?


----------



## pinkjyu

Hi guys! Timmy and Tommy are buying for 565 bells per turnip. If you're interested please queue in the link below. Tips in the form of items and nmt is very appreciated. Will limit this to 5 visitors only, thank you.

https://turnip.exchange/island/bcb0b054


----------



## niko@kamogawa

pinkjyu said:


> Hi guys! Timmy and Tommy are buying for 565 bells per turnip. If you're interested please queue in the link below. Tips in the form of items and nmt is very appreciated. Will limit this to 5 visitors only, thank you.
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/bcb0b054



Thanks for letting me sell turnips in your island. I left a tip next to Able's shop. By the way, I want to visit for a second round if possible. The code no longer works. I am more than happy to drop another tip again.


----------



## MTar

Hey guys, my turnip price is 529 bells. Message me if you’d like to come, I’m going to open my gates in about 20 minutes (it’s a bit of a mess because I’m currently constructing - sorry!). If you’d like to give a tip then that’s great, if not I don’t mind!


----------



## MTar

So my gates are open for my island, turnip prices are 529 bells, tips not necessary, but if you have anything you’d like to donate to help me decorate, it’d be much appreciated (my island is very much a mess right now!)! My dodo code is: 462QC 

I’ll be on for a while, might not be active all the time but I’ll leave my gates open, make as many trips as you want


----------



## GoldenKaraSus

MTar said:


> So my gates are open for my island, turnip prices are 529 bells, tips not necessary, but if you have anything you’d like to donate to help me decorate, it’d be much appreciated (my island is very much a mess right now!)! My dodo code is: 462QC
> 
> I’ll be on for a while, might not be active all the time but I’ll leave my gates open, make as many trips as you want


I would like to come over, please.


----------



## MTar

MTar said:


> So my gates are open for my island, turnip prices are 529 bells, tips not necessary, but if you have anything you’d like to donate to help me decorate, it’d be much appreciated (my island is very much a mess right now!)! My dodo code is: 462QC
> 
> I’ll be on for a while, might not be active all the time but I’ll leave my gates open, make as many trips as you want


So I’m taking a short break, I’ll put a new DODO code in the thread in about 30 minutes. Thanks for your patience and look forward to seeing you 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



MTar said:


> So I’m taking a short break, I’ll put a new DODO code in the thread in about 30 minutes. Thanks for your patience and look forward to seeing you


My gates are open again, I’ll be inactive for most of the time, so make as many trips as you’d like! If you’d like to donate anything, any hybrid flowers, DIYs or nice decorations would be a great help! (My island is an absolute tip at the moment - please don’t judge me!)  swing by whenever, DODO Code: JPRQB


----------



## GoldenKaraSus

MTar said:


> So I’m taking a short break, I’ll put a new DODO code in the thread in about 30 minutes. Thanks for your patience and look forward to seeing you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> 
> My gates are open again, I’ll be inactive for most of the time, so make as many trips as you’d like! If you’d like to donate anything, any hybrid flowers, DIYs or nice decorations would be a great help! (My island is an absolute tip at the moment - please don’t judge me!)  swing by whenever, DODO Code: JPRQB


Wait for meeeeeeeeer!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

@ MTar, Thank you so much! Stay safe, please!


----------



## JellyBeans

turnips at 443, dm for a dodo! tips appreciated but not compulsory. also left some DIYs out, feel free to take them


----------



## MTar

MTar said:


> So I’m taking a short break, I’ll put a new DODO code in the thread in about 30 minutes. Thanks for your patience and look forward to seeing you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> 
> My gates are open again, I’ll be inactive for most of the time, so make as many trips as you’d like! If you’d like to donate anything, any hybrid flowers, DIYs or nice decorations would be a great help! (My island is an absolute tip at the moment - please don’t judge me!)  swing by whenever, DODO Code: JPRQB


Gates are now closed, thanks everyone for coming!


----------



## xMartin

152 if anyone needs to sell.


----------



## Toot

My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


----------



## xMartin

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


Can I come ?


----------



## Arckaniel

Hi can I sell? I only have like a few turnips left (not even a full bag lol)


----------



## amaroxco

deleted


----------



## Toot

xMartin said:


> Can I come ☺?


Sure. I'll send you a pm in a bit. Gotta fire the game up.


----------



## Star Crossing

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.



can I come?


----------



## Toot

Star Crossing said:


> can I come?


Yeah give me a quick sec and I'll pm you.


----------



## amaroxco

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


I would like to visit!


----------



## Acnhpotato

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.



Hi, may I visit? Thanks!


----------



## Bahumat

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


 Hey can i come please?


----------



## Toot

Acnhpotato said:


> Hi, may I visit? Thanks!





Bahumat said:


> Hey can i come please?


Sure. I'll add you guys to the pm


----------



## dollycrossing3

hey are you still open? may I visit?


----------



## Obiwan

Star Crossing said:


> can I come?


May I visit please? thanks...three trips for me and I tip

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



Toot said:


> Sure. I'll add you guys to the pm


Are you still open? Thanks either way


----------



## Chriughdabaws

Toot said:


> Yeah give me a quick sec and I'll pm you.


Can I join pls


----------



## Toot

Y'all keep quoting all the wrong posts. I'm offline atm. I'll open up later. Just look for my post.


----------



## Toot

My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote this post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


----------



## mirrorblackout

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote this post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


Hi, I'd like to come over, please.


----------



## Toot

mirrorblackout said:


> Hi, I'd like to come over, please.


Sure. I'll drop you a line in a sec.


----------



## Acnhpotato

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote this post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.



Hi, may I still come? Sorry that I missed your previous PM. I was having connection issues.  Thanks!


----------



## Toot

Acnhpotato said:


> Hi, may I still come? Sorry that I missed your previous PM. I was having connection issues.  Thanks!



Sure.   I'll pm you in a minute


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

My turnips are at 599 right now! My Dodo code is 1WXLS so come on over. No fee!

Edit: please make your way to Nook's Cranny by jumping the river next to the museum! Thanks!


----------



## kkew

LaylaTheMayor said:


> My turnips are at 599 right now! My Dodo code is 1WXLS so come on over. No fee!


Thanks, I will come over


----------



## CodyYuki

Turnip prices are 341! Come and take a visit!



			https://turnip.exchange/island/3452df71


----------



## RJA102

mirrorblackout said:


> Hi, I'd like to come over, please.




	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

Hi could I stop by


----------



## Obiwan

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


Still open?


----------



## asheu

Turnips prices at 501! No entry fee! Tips are always appreciated 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/9f217596


----------



## Obiwan

asheu said:


> Turnips prices at 501! No entry fee! Tips are always appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/9f217596


Thanks...have one more batch but your code not working now..


----------



## asheu

Obiwan said:


> Thanks...have one more batch but your code not working now..


Sorry my internet was being finnicky so it closed the gate! I updated it on turnip.exchange but I'll PM you the code!


----------



## lxhmltn

nooks is buying for 395 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/0801393a
		


tips of NMT, gold, bells, or bait are appreciated


----------



## zmiya

Got lucky with some more good turnip prices!

Nooks are buying for 562

I've never tried turnip exchange but thought I'd give it a go:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/a700f6fe
		


Edited to add: I'll try to keep it open for a couple of hours


----------



## Mayor Alastair

zmiya said:


> Got lucky with some more good turnip prices!
> 
> Nooks are buying for 562
> 
> I've never tried turnip exchange but thought I'd give it a go:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/a700f6fe


I’m going to time travel and buy some turnips, then join the queue is that okay?


----------



## zmiya

Mayor Alastair said:


> I’m going to time travel and buy some turnips, then join the queue is that okay?


Yeah sure, sounds good!


----------



## Marzipan

Tried to come @zmiya but it says it’s not working


----------



## zmiya

Marzipan said:


> Tried to come @zmiya but it says it’s not working


Hmm, it says there are 6 people in line currently? It should allow up to 25, so maybe try again in a sec?


----------



## Marzipan

Yeah i was first and then took some time to drop stuff and grab the turnips  then i put the code and it said your island’s name but kept saying there is a signal distortion. Now I’m 5th in line but no 1 has been in line for 16m and twice, so maybe I just don’t get it


----------



## fuzzdebell

zmiya said:


> Got lucky with some more good turnip prices!
> 
> Nooks are buying for 562
> 
> I've never tried turnip exchange but thought I'd give it a go:
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/a700f6fe
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I'll try to keep it open for a couple of hours



Thank you for hosting. Just finished selling


----------



## zmiya

Marzipan said:


> Yeah i was first and then took some time to drop stuff and grab the turnips  then i put the code and it said your island’s name but kept saying there is a signal distortion. Now I’m 5th in line but no 1 has been in line for 16m and twice, so maybe I just don’t get it


Hmm, interesting. Do you normally need to kick people manually after they leave? Or does it happen automatically


----------



## Marzipan

zmiya said:


> Hmm, interesting. Do you normally need to kick people manually after they leave? Or does it happen automatically


I was just at your island. Idk. Maybe it’s ppl coming multiple times without requening? Now the first one is in queue for 26m and I got back in line and am coming again :>


----------



## Toot

My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


----------



## Zomboo

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


I would like to sell my turnips.


----------



## Xdee

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote my post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


Hii I hope i quoted correctly to come by to sell my turnips


----------



## Toot

Zomboo said:


> I would like to sell my turnips.


Sure. I'll send you the dodo in a minute or two.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



Xdee said:


> Hii I hope i quoted correctly 1


yep


----------



## dogwafs

hi there Toot! are you still on? i would like to sell my turnips as well :^D (aaah sorry it wouldn’t quote it for some reason)


----------



## Pixori

Disregard.<3


----------



## MrGuru

Turnips are selling for 412 on my island today. Feel free to stop over - no entry fee, but any tips always appreciated. My island isn't super easy to navigate, but Nook's is more or less straight north from the airport. I'll keep it open until noon (3.5 hrs) while I'm afk working.

Edit: it's noon - closing up shop. Thanks to all who were able to visit!


----------



## Angelton

358 on my island. id really appreciate an nmt if you're able to



			https://turnip.exchange/island/aa69e8af


----------



## Krulkip

Turnips are 515 on my island, tips are welcome (NMTs, bells, rare items)

-removed link-

Edit: Oh, and Saharah is also here, if you see her you can buy stuff from her as well!


----------



## xMartin

Krulkip said:


> Turnips are 515 on my island, tips are welcome (NMTs, bells, rare items)
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/b7b3c37f
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh, and Saharah is also here, if you see her you can buy stuff from her as well!


It says your queue is locked 
If you aren't closing up, could I come over to sell?


----------



## Krulkip

Yes I'm sorry, I was closing up for today!  Hope you manage to sell your turnips somewhere else!


----------



## ameliajade26

Turnips selling for 550 for next hour until nooks shuts, will send code if anyone is interested. Some free diys on beach feel free to take any you need  
Edit- shop now closed


----------



## AlexandraVegeta

ameliajade26 said:


> Turnips selling for 550 for next hour until nooks shuts, will send code if anyone is interested. Some free diys on beach feel free to take any you need


Could I come over please?


----------



## Asmadasbirds

ameliajade26 said:


> Turnips selling for 550 for next hour until nooks shuts, will send code if anyone is interested. Some free diys on beach feel free to take any you need


Could I visit too please


----------



## Cutesy

ameliajade26 said:


> Turnips selling for 550 for next hour until nooks shuts, will send code if anyone is interested. Some free diys on beach feel free to take any you need


Hi! I am interested in stopping by please!


----------



## anneek

ameliajade26 said:


> Turnips selling for 550 for next hour until nooks shuts, will send code if anyone is interested. Some free diys on beach feel free to take any you need


i'd love to come by!


----------



## dogwafs

ameliajade26 said:


> Turnips selling for 550 for next hour until nooks shuts, will send code if anyone is interested. Some free diys on beach feel free to take any you need


hello there! i’d love to stop by if possible :^D


----------



## LaLa2020

Anyone open tonight? I just need to sell turnips for anything over 110 at this point. My store closed the day of my spike.  Happy to tip!


----------



## Camilaa

LaLa2020 said:


> Anyone open tonight? I just need to sell turnips for anything over 110 at this point. My store closed the day of my spike.  Happy to tip!



hey I’ve got 125, I know it’s not great but I’ll message you my dodo code if you want to come over


----------



## Mewloxtl

Turnips are selling for *507* bells! Tips aren't mandatory but well appreciated. Tips can include NMTs, hybrid flowers and iron wood DIY (really looking for the iron wood dresser). I also have some DIYs you can trade as well. Thanks!




			https://turnip.exchange/island/9bc04215
		


Closed! Thank you to all the friendly visitors who came by!


----------



## kupocake

Turnips 445: Going to let my Switch rest for a bit. Probably back later!


----------



## fragrance

Hello everyone~ I have turnips selling for *353*! if you wanna leave a tip it would be appreciated but you don’t have to

Closed thank you


----------



## Anj2k6

kupocake said:


> Turnips 445: Going to let my Switch rest for a bit. Probably back later!


I'd like to visit! I need to make multiple trips but will tip for each one


----------



## SarahSays

Turnips are 477 on my island. Going to be making a post in the Airport soon, as to not bother everyone watching this thread.

Edit: DM if interested (6/12 at 4:30PM ET)


----------



## Enxssi

SarahSays said:


> Turnips are 477 on my island. Going to be making a post in the Airport soon, as to not bother everyone watching this thread.


I’d like to visit! Im enx from bramble.


----------



## kupocake

*expired*


----------



## Jesusrey91

Turnips priced at 453  



			https://turnip.exchange/island/c51918e2


----------



## ribbyn

turnips are 218 https://turnip.exchange/island/f7e806ff


----------



## Loulou91

Turnips are 465. No fee, but tips appreciated (especially NMT or hybrid flowers). 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/5583f29f


----------



## PegasusGem

Turnip prices are 315! 2 NMT entrance fee!~

https://turnip.exchange/island/84918511


----------



## Serenity196504

I have two loads lol. I usually leave a couple bags of bells as a tip. If your still open I’d love to come over. Thank you

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



SarahSays said:


> Turnips are 477 on my island. Going to be making a post in the Airport soon, as to not bother everyone watching this thread.
> 
> Edit: DM if interested (6/12 at 4:30PM ET)


If your still open I’d love to sell mine. I usually leave a couple bags of bells as a tip, or would you prefer a NMT ?


----------



## Libbyannii

Anyone have good turnip price today?


----------



## StrangeCatButt

Hi! (I haven't been on here since 2013) so forgive me if I do something wrong! I was just wondering if I could sell turnips on someone's island? (preferably 200+ bells)I can tip! Please use dodo code, as I don't have room on my friend's list!!

*(EDIT: Nvm, sold them!!)*


----------



## Libbyannii

StrangeCatButt said:


> Hi! (I haven't been on here since 2013) so forgive me if I do something wrong! I was just wondering if I could sell turnips on someone's island? (preferably 200+ bells)I can tip! Please use dodo code, as I don't have room on my friend's list!!
> 
> *(EDIT: Nvm, sold them!!)*


Where? I need to sell too.


----------



## darlingplease

took a risk and spent 500k on turnips, prices have been garbage all week 
at this point I’m just looking for anything over 100, pls help


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Mewloxtl said:


> Turnips are selling for *507* bells! Tips aren't mandatory but well appreciated. Tips can include NMTs, hybrid flowers and iron wood DIY (really looking for the iron wood dresser). I also have some DIYs you can trade as well. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/9bc04215
> 
> 
> 
> Closed! Thank you to all the friendly visitors who came by!


Hi just wanted to say I love your pp. I love Axolotls and have 2 of my own. ^-^


----------



## Peach2398

Serenity196504 said:


> I have two loads lol. I usually leave a couple bags of bells as a tip. If your still open I’d love to come over. Thank you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020
> 
> 
> If your still open I’d love to sell mine. I usually leave a couple bags of bells as a tip, or would you prefer a NMT ?


Is it still open?


----------



## Serenity196504

Does anyone have good turnip prices can bring a black rose on one trip and a gold on second?


----------



## lumineerin

Turnips are 140- not great but ok if you need to sell!


----------



## Serenity196504

lumineerin said:


> Turnips are 140- not great but ok if you need to sell!


Works for me. Would you like the flowers?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Serenity196504 said:


> Works for me. Would you like the flowers?


Just send me a dodo code please


----------



## lumineerin

Serenity196504 said:


> Works for me. Would you like the flowers?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> 
> Just send me a dodo code please


No need to! I’ll pm a dodo code!


----------



## emiliaferrari

I have turnips selling at 91! No entry fee and just starting so you can queue here! https://turnip.exchange/island/0b725379


----------



## Minou

Hi My Mom plays animal crossing too and her turnips are selling at 489 Bells. Nook's cranny closes very soon... She doesn't have an account in TBT but thought it would a waste to not share (lmk moderators if this is not allowed. seems ok from reading the rules). Tips in IGB are highly appreciated as she is in great need of money now for her island development!

edit : nook's cranny has closed. sorry for the short time window ... (my mom checked the price late)  thanks for those that had come!


----------



## Libbyannii

It’s Thursday on my island so I am anxious to sell my turnips for something close to 200IGB. Please post if it’s not Sunday on your island and you have good prices. I’ll tip generously!


----------



## MindMeld

Jen007 said:


> Turnip price on my islamd is 530
> Message me if you want to visit.
> Tips appreciated


I would be interested!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Jen007 said:


> Turnip price on my islamd is 530
> Message me if you want to visit.
> Tips appreciated


I just realized when you posted this...

Never mind!


----------



## Kalinka

i have turnips for 92 right now if anyone needs. free entry
edit: daisy mae has left


----------



## pinkjyu

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote this post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


still avail?
nvm, i didn't noticed the time stamp sorry ashdhas


----------



## Libbyannii

pinkjyu said:


> still avail?
> nvm, i didn't noticed the time stamp sorry ashdhas


Omg I keep missing these! :-(. I’ll pay so much if you let me in  please please please

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Libbyannii said:


> Omg I keep missing these! :-(. I’ll pay so much if you let me in  please please please


Oops Oh I also keep getting excited over turnip price  posts only to find out it’s someone replying to an old one.


----------



## John Wick

Libbyannii said:


> Omg I keep missing these! :-(. I’ll pay so much if you let me in  please please please
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> 
> Oops Oh I also keep getting excited over turnip price  posts only to find out it’s someone replying to an old one.


I think people should be able to make topics because these are rarely checked at times when each person is available to trade.


----------



## Toot

Look for my next post.


----------



## zetapsicq

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


 Hi! I would love to visit/sell.


----------



## Platinum72

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


I’d love to!


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.



Can I come?


----------



## Toot

That was faster than expected lol. I'll throw y'all a pm in a sec.


----------



## Libbyannii

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


I would love to!  Please please please! I’ll leave a big tip!


----------



## Crash

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


I'd love to whenever you have room c:


----------



## ectofeature

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


Please can I come! I can tip


----------



## Toot

ectofeature said:


> Please can I come! I can tip ☺


I'm doing 5 at a time. I'll get you next trip.


----------



## lana.

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


I would love to come!


----------



## Toot

Look for my next post.


----------



## Elle00

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


May I come?


----------



## WaltFalci

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


I do want


----------



## SoSu

I'd love to join if you have room.


----------



## Toot

WaltFalci said:


> I do want





Elle00 said:


> May I come?


Yeah sure.


----------



## lana.

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


I would love to come!


----------



## SoSu

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


I'd love to come. And I learned to quote!


----------



## Toot

SoSu said:


> I'd love to come. And I learned to quote!


ofc

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



fennekins said:


> I would love to come!


mhm


----------



## Nin!~

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.



I would love to visit!


----------



## Whohaw

yes please


Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


----------



## lexa7

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


Hello! Can I come if you are still open? Thank you!


----------



## Toot

Whohaw said:


> yes please


I'm doing 5 at a time. Look for my next post. :3


----------



## Cheremtasy

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


I'd love to come!


----------



## SoSu

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


Looks like I missed my window. I'm standing by ready at the airport for my next chance. Thanks!


----------



## Toot

nvm


----------



## MakaiPlays

Can I come?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


still open?


----------



## Nin!~

Nin!~ said:


> I would love to visit!



i


Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


 i would love to try again thank you in advance!


----------



## Jarchi

Toot said:


> My price is 533. Anyone want to sell? Don't pm me, just quote this post.


Mind if I stop by?


----------



## charlie_moo_

I'd love to come by if your still open


----------



## carackobama

I would like to join the queue is possible!


----------



## Reploid

Toot said:


> I'm doing 5 at a time. Look for my next post. :3


Are you still taking people?


----------



## Prince17

Toot said:


> I'm doing 5 at a time. I'll get you next trip.


Hey, are you still open? Can you let me know when I can come by?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Prince17 said:


> Hey, are you still open? Can you let me know when I can come by?


I have 7000 turnips to sell. I’m will to tip because I have to make two trips to sell them all. Is that okay?


----------



## Toot

SuperiorTech said:


> Are you still taking people?


I will in a bit. I'm afk doing work stuffs. Sorry guys. Just check in for my posts after this.


----------



## Luigibro

Toot said:


> I will in a bit. I'm afk doing work stuffs. Sorry guys. Just check in for my posts after this.


Hey I'd like to visit if thats ok.


----------



## Ningyo

Toot said:


> I will in a bit. I'm afk doing work stuffs. Sorry guys. Just check in for my posts after this.


I can't find your original post to quote but may I come to your island to sell my turnips?


----------



## Whohaw

Ningyo said:


> I can't find your original post to quote but may I come to your island to sell my turnips?


I posted at 11:25...it 2:00 now and still waiting. I don't see original post now, thought it was on 177 but.


----------



## Ningyo

Ok thanks. I'll be around for a bit.


----------



## Toot

Ningyo said:


> I can't find your original post to quote but may I come to your island to sell my turnips?





Whohaw said:


> I posted at 11:25...it 2:00 now and still waiting. I don't see original post now, thought it was on 177 but.


Y'all should actually read my posts...


----------



## SoSu

May I come?


Toot said:


> Y'all should actually read my posts...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> My turnip price is 533. Quote this post if you want to join in. Only accepting 5 people at a time. If you aren't of those 5, wait for my next post.


----------



## Ningyo

Toot said:


> Y'all should actually read my posts...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> My turnip price is 533. Quote this post if you want to join in. Only accepting 5 people at a time. If you aren't of those 5, wait for my next post.


Yes please if I may


----------



## ~Kilza~

Toot said:


> Y'all should actually read my posts...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> My turnip price is 533. Quote this post if you want to join in. Only accepting 5 people at a time. If you aren't of those 5, wait for my next post.


I'd like to come, thanks!


----------



## Toot

Will PM in a min


----------



## Reploid

Toot said:


> Y'all should actually read my posts...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> My turnip price is 533. Quote this post if you want to join in. Only accepting 5 people at a time. If you aren't of those 5, wait for my next post.


May I sell, please?


----------



## Toot

SuperiorTech said:


> May I sell, please?


I didn't even see your post. I'll pm you in a sec.


----------



## Daditude

Toot said:


> Y'all should actually read my posts...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> My turnip price is 533. Quote this post if you want to join in. Only accepting 5 people at a time. If you aren't of those 5, wait for my next post.



Please. Thank you.


----------



## Toot

Daditude said:


> Please. Thank you.


yeah...
I'll pm you. This is my last opening. I gotta go afk.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Toot said:


> Y'all should actually read my posts...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> My turnip price is 533. Quote this post if you want to join in. Only accepting 5 people at a time. If you aren't of those 5, wait for my next post.


I'd love to come over if you are still open  np if not! <3


----------



## Whohaw

Toot said:


> Look for my next post.


I've looked for them and have seen them all, What am i missing here?


----------



## SoSu

Whohaw said:


> I've looked for them and have seen them all, What am i missing here?


I think that Toot takes 5 people per post, so if you didn't get in on this post, you reply to the next one?


----------



## Whohaw

SoSu said:


> I think that Toot takes 5 people per post, so if you didn't get in on this post, you reply to the next one?


Oh...I have never see it done that way. Thank you SoSu .


----------



## SoSu

Whohaw said:


> Oh...I have never see it done that way. Thank you SoSu .


I hadn't either, so I'm not sure. I think it might make it pretty manageable for the host. If I ever get a decent price, I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Cheetabird

Anyone open? I've got 2 loads and my wife has one maybe 2 as well =]


----------



## MakaiPlays

PM if you have anything in the range of 450-550 will give 2nmt


----------



## GreatBazunka

Toot. I would love to get in on that action. I am not sure if you could setup some time for me to come and sell tonight around 9PM Eastern? I know you are only letting so many people in at a time. PM me if possible.


----------



## Sosisa

Just your friendly neighborhood reminder *NOT TO USE THIS TO ASK IF PEOPLE ARE SELLING!* People will post here if they have good turnip buying prices and you clog the feed, cause emails to be sent (in some cases) and general irritation for others watching this post for turnip price posts. Thanks so much for your attention to this message!


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Hi friends,

The Twins are at it again selling turnips for 411! I have taken the liberty of sharing this lovely price with the internet and have opened my island up to all of you. This link will take you to my Turnip exchange queue. I will be open for several hours so you can come and go as you please, but be mindful of the queue!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020

Here is an updated link, https://turnip.exchange/island/bbd71fd0 ^-^


----------



## Prince17

Courtney.lamelia said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> The Twins are at it again selling turnips for 411! I have taken the liberty of sharing this lovely price with the internet and have opened my island up to all of you. This link will take you to my Turnip exchange queue. I will be open for several hours so you can come and go as you please, but be mindful of the queue!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020
> 
> Here is an updated link, https://turnip.exchange/island/bbd71fd0 ^-^


So how does this work? It says it expired?


----------



## GEEBRASS

Prince17 said:


> So how does this work? It says it expired?



That means their session is over & has closed. The post was from 7 hours ago, so their turnip price has probably changed and/or they probably got worn out from the mayhem after a couple hours.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Prince17 said:


> So how does this work? It says it expired?


I apologize I meant to edit it and say it’s closed!


----------



## Miele

turnip prices are at 497 on my island. it's an AM price so it will only be available until noon (it's 9am on my island). here's the link to the turnip queue. forgot to add this on the description but please leave through airport  



			https://turnip.exchange/island/ea4e68f1


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Miele said:


> turnip prices are at 497 on my island. it's an AM price so it will only be available until noon (it's 9am on my island). here's the link to the turnip queue. forgot to add this on the description but please leave through airport
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/ea4e68f1


Nice! I just got my price up to 421 I think.. but I don’t have time to play rn. ^-^


----------



## LadyBarber

Nooks is buying turnips today for 565!
Please read rules 
Only taking 4 at a time 


			https://turnip.exchange/island/dfd27a58


----------



## CoolDudez

LadyBarber said:


> Nooks is buying turnips today for 565!
> Please read rules
> Only taking 4 at a time
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/dfd27a58


I'd like to come over, I have about 30 minutes btw
Edit: done


----------



## Katzenjammer

LadyBarber said:


> Nooks is buying turnips today for 565!
> Please read rules
> Only taking 4 at a time
> https://turnip.exchange/island/dfd27a58


Would love to make at least one trip if possible, Lori from Nyan here!

Edit: Thank you so much for letting me make 2 trips! I always limit myself to 3 trips max and increase tips each time I come and go accordingly. Take care and ty so much again!


----------



## Sweet1

LadyBarber said:


> Nooks is buying turnips today for 565!
> Please read rules
> Only taking 4 at a time
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/dfd27a58




	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020

Are you still taking people? I would love to come sell.


----------



## LadyBarber

Sweet1 said:


> Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020
> 
> Are you still taking people? I would love to come sell.


Sure am! Come on over


----------



## Sweet1

I keep getting an interference message


----------



## AureliaErin

LadyBarber said:


> Nooks is buying turnips today for 565!
> Please read rules
> Only taking 4 at a time
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/dfd27a58


Hey! Are you still taking visitors? x


----------



## LadyBarber

Had to set up a new code, use the same link

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



AureliaErin said:


> Hey! Are you still taking visitors? x


I am 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



Sweet1 said:


> I keep getting an interference message


Should work now

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



Lori377 said:


> Would love to make at least one trip if possible, Lori from Nyan here!
> 
> Edit: Thank you so much for letting me make 2 trips! I always limit myself to 3 trips max and increase tips each time I come and go accordingly. Take care and ty so much again!



You’re welcome! This is my first time opening my gates to people. Feel free to come back another time if you need


----------



## Sweet1

You are the best thanks for letting me sell!


----------



## LadyBarber

Sweet1 said:


> You are the best thanks for letting me sell!


You’re very welcome!!


----------



## Katzenjammer

LadyBarber said:


> You’re welcome! This is my first time opening my gates to people. Feel free to come back another time if you need


Thanks so much for the third trip! Much appreciated =^.^=

Edit: Oops! I found more turnips that I forgot about! ROFL Ok last trip I promise xD Ty so much for your patience


----------



## LadyBarber

I have a new code once again


----------



## SkyeFromDixon

Turnips @579, send me a pm and I'll share the code to come in. You can make more than one trip. No entry fee, but tips are nice 

closing gate for an hour or so. dinner time.


----------



## LadyBarber

Lori377 said:


> Thanks so much for the third trip! Much appreciated =^.^=
> 
> Edit: Oops! I found more turnips that I forgot about! ROFL Ok last trip I promise xD Ty so much for your patience


No problem at all!!


----------



## AureliaErin

Hi! Please could I come by?


----------



## LadyBarber

AureliaErin said:


> Hi! Please could I come by?


Of course!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020

My gates will be open for 30 more mins


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

LadyBarber said:


> Of course!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020
> 
> My gates will be open for 30 more mins


Thanks for opening and letting us all drop by


----------



## LadyBarber

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Thanks for opening and letting us all drop by ❤❤


No problem!  Thanks for being great guests!


----------



## fuzzdebell

SkyeFromDixon said:


> Turnips @579, send me a pm and I'll share the code to come in. You can make more than one trip. No entry fee, but tips are nice



Hi I would like to go sell turnips at your island


----------



## Toot

NVM


----------



## Kenips

Turnips for 336. No entry fee or tip necessary. I also have a free thrift store in the basement of the house with pink flowers outside. Feel free to message if you want something out of it. 





__





						Loading…
					





					turnip.exchange


----------



## mollyduck

Turnips for 452!  No entry fee.




__





						Loading…
					





					turnip.exchange
				




(I'm sorry @Kenips for posting immediately after....)


----------



## WaltFalci

mollyduck said:


> Turnips for 452!  No entry fee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm sorry @Kenips for posting immediately after....)


Walter from Sunset


----------



## shhakes

384 per turnip https://turnip.exchange/island/b707c2db


----------



## Cheetabird

mollyduck said:


> Turnips for 452!  No entry fee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip.exchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm sorry @Kenips for posting immediately after....)


Can I possibly still come by?


----------



## SkyeFromDixon

SkyeFromDixon said:


> Turnips @579, send me a pm and I'll share the code to come in. You can make more than one trip. No entry fee, but tips are nice



Back on, local time is 7:40PM. I can do this till the shop closes.


----------



## mollyduck

Cheetabird said:


> Can I possibly still come by?



Still open! It's gotten busy so everyone may need to be patient, sorry.


----------



## lili

SkyeFromDixon said:


> Back on, local time is 7:40PM. I can do this till the shop closes.



can I visit please?


----------



## SkyeFromDixon

SkyeFromDixon said:


> Back on, local time is 7:40PM. I can do this till the shop closes.


One hour left till the shop closes and I'm done!
Thanks for coming over, it was exciting to have Sahara, Celeste, shooting stars and high turnip prices all in one evening! Thank you all for the generous tips, appreciated greatly.


----------



## SweetDollFace

SkyeFromDixon said:


> One hour left till the shop closes and I'm done!


Can i come?


----------



## Kirbyz

SkyeFromDixon said:


> One hour left till the shop closes and I'm done!


I'd love to come by to sell my turnips, though I'm going to have to make quite a few trips. I'll tip you with bells, though! c:


----------



## gloombby

SkyeFromDixon said:


> One hour left till the shop closes and I'm done!


I'd love to come if that's ok! I only need one trip


----------



## KayDee

Toot said:


> My price is 577. Don't pm me though. Just quote this post if you want to sell. I'm on for like 20mins.


Hi! Would love to visit.

Edit: sorry didn’t realize it was old


----------



## Toot

nvm


----------



## Kurokosworth

Toot said:


> They're 533 rn if you wanna come over.


Could I visit as well? Happy to tip some bells


----------



## Mr.Fox

Toot said:


> They're 533 rn if you wanna come over.


I'd like to swing by if possible.


----------



## Toot

Kurokosworth said:


> Could I visit as well? Happy to tip some bells


yeah sure

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



Mr.Fox said:


> I'd like to swing by if possible.


oof I wasn't fast enough. lol sure.


----------



## ikouluke

533 'nips this morning! come on over:



			https://turnip.exchange/island/468e7c7c


----------



## ikouluke

ikouluke said:


> 533 'nips this morning! come on over:
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/468e7c7c


Got about one more hour at this price.
No tips required, so please stop leaving tips!

Price changed now, thanks all for visiting and being a lovely and polite bunch <3


----------



## TeddyIsGroovy

Current turnip prices are 452 bells!
tips in NMT or bells is appreciated, but not required. This is my first time hosting, I’m kinda excited!




			https://turnip.exchange/island/9ad693bd


----------



## PoptartPresident

TeddyIsGroovy said:


> Current turnip prices are 452 bells!
> tips in NMT or bells is appreciated, but not required. This is my first time hosting, I’m kinda excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/9ad693bd


Thank you so much!! I'm sorry I didn't have any NMT's but I hope the golden roses and cute sofa was good for you


----------



## TeddyIsGroovy

PoptartPresident said:


> Thank you so much!! I'm sorry I didn't have any NMT's but I hope the golden roses and cute sofa was good for you


No problem!


----------



## TeddyIsGroovy

TeddyIsGroovy said:


> Current turnip prices are 452 bells!
> tips in NMT or bells is appreciated, but not required. This is my first time hosting, I’m kinda excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/9ad693bd


Sorry guys, my internet is acting up, so I’m going to have to close my gates :/


----------



## emiliaferrari

My prices are at 196 if anyone is interested, not the best buuuuut if anyone rlly needs to sell their turnips feel free to PM to stop by


----------



## Polilla

Hello, today my price is 508, high for the firs time, here is the queue, no entry fee, but nmts or Gulliver items Or ART if you have to spare are always appreciated.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/4b693764
		


	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



Polilla said:


> Hello, today my price is 508, high for the firs time, here is the queue, no entry fee, but nmts or Gulliver items Or ART if you have to spare are always appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/4b693764


Had to lock queu for a minute to fix something but will be unlocked,when the last person leaves, there’s 2 people rn

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



Polilla said:


> Hello, today my price is 508, high for the firs time, here is the queue, no entry fee, but nmts or Gulliver items Or ART if you have to spare are always appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/4b693764
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020
> 
> 
> Had to lock queu for a minute to fix something but will be unlocked,when the last person leaves, there’s 2 people rn


Unlocked now


----------



## Viridia

edit: nvm!


----------



## Polilla

Viridia said:


> Hello there! I'm Carlotta and I can't get in bc of interference


There’s three people selling, please keep trying

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



Polilla said:


> There’s three people selling, please keep trying


When someone is in the dialogue with the nooklings that happens


----------



## GuvnorAlice

Hi Polilla! Are you still open to sell turnips? If so, could I stop by in exchange for 2 NMT?


----------



## Polilla

GuvnorAlice said:


> Hi Polilla! Are you still open to sell turnips? If so, could I stop by in exchange for 2 NMT?


Yes, no entry fee

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



GuvnorAlice said:


> Hi Polilla! Are you still open to sell turnips? If so, could I stop by in exchange for 2 NMT?





			https://turnip.exchange/island/4b693764
		


	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

Still open, no queue right now



			https://turnip.exchange/island/4b693764


----------



## Karlexus

Polilla said:


> Yes, no entry fee
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/4b693764
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020
> 
> Still open, no queue right now
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/4b693764


Says queue is locked


----------



## Polilla

Karlexus said:


> Says que is locked


Just locked cause It’s 12 and price changed, I am going to TT back to the morning to see if it’s the same price Again, but I think it will be low now, so sorry


----------



## Karlexus

No problem


----------



## sunchild

turnips are selling for 450 today at my nooks!
let me know if you're interested in coming, multiple trips are allowed 

closed!


----------



## classically.trained

Nvm


----------



## MarshallIsTired

sunchild said:


> turnips are selling for 450 today at my nooks!
> let me know if you're interested in coming, multiple trips are allowed


Heyo! I'd like to go there, do you have a discord?


----------



## Kirbyz

sunchild said:


> turnips are selling for 450 today at my nooks!
> let me know if you're interested in coming, multiple trips are allowed



Hiya! Would I be able to stop by and sell my turnips in a bit? c:


----------



## mightyenites

sunchild said:


> turnips are selling for 450 today at my nooks!
> let me know if you're interested in coming, multiple trips are allowed


interested


----------



## Grimlyn

Turnips at 614



			https://turnip.exchange/island/3a0498a1


----------



## KayDee

Grimlyn said:


> Turnips at 614
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/3a0498a1


Great price. Would love to come.


----------



## Beagleworlds

Grimlyn said:


> Turnips at 614
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/3a0498a1


Interested


----------



## MarshallIsTired

Grimlyn said:


> Turnips at 614
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/3a0498a1



Count me in!


----------



## sunchild

MarshallIsTired said:


> Heyo! I'd like to go there, do you have a discord?





Kirbyz said:


> Hiya! Would I be able to stop by and sell my turnips in a bit? c:



hey guys sorry, forgot to edit my post.. it got quiet on here so i wasn't expecting anymore replies! my shops have closed


----------



## Grimlyn

Grimlyn said:


> Turnips at 614
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/3a0498a1



Queue is locked


----------



## Muu

Turnips at 584, currently 4pm on 6/17



			https://turnip.exchange/island/ac1c63d7
		


No entry fee, but tips are appreciated!


----------



## charsea14

Turnips at 524: https://turnip.exchange/island/1c87d681


----------



## Oldtimer

charsea14 said:


> Turnips at 524: https://turnip.exchange/island/1c87d681


Hi, I’m having trouble connecting to your island. Do you know if there is a problem with others coming in?

Thanks.

Edit: Looks like it is sorted out now.


----------



## charsea14

Oldtimer said:


> Hi, I’m having trouble connecting to your island. Do you know if there is a problem with others coming in?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Looks like it is sorted out now.


I had a communication error a few minutes ago. Send a message if you’re still having problems!


----------



## Pandaslol

Turnip Prices at 592. Come sell 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/f525ee47


----------



## Venoxious

Prices are 589!

-CLOSED-


----------



## WalrusOfDoom

Pandaslol said:


> Turnip Prices at 592. Come sell
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/f525ee47


Thank You!!! i was about to lose s o m u c h money, but i can pay off my loans


----------



## KissMeRed

Turnip prices at 325 right now. Send me a message for the dodo code  

Nothing in exchange required


----------



## Loulou91

Turnips going for 439 bells.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/858e3391


----------



## Brendo

Looking for an island to sell my turnips, let me know if anyone has prices 150+


----------



## Irjavz

I am also looking for an island to sell my turnips! So please let me know as anyone has prices 150+


----------



## serudesu

Just a friendly reminder, quoting those who have already addressed it previously. 


dizzy bone said:


> *Please only post in this thread if you are advertising YOUR own island's selling and buying turnip prices.* Do not post just to write that you are searching for a high price. Please be patient and wait for people to post their prices!





Sosisa said:


> Just your friendly neighborhood reminder *NOT TO USE THIS TO ASK IF PEOPLE ARE SELLING!* People will post here if they have good turnip buying prices and you clog the feed, cause emails to be sent (in some cases) and general irritation for others watching this post for turnip price posts. Thanks so much for your attention to this message!



Also, Fridays and Saturdays (IRL time) are the slowest days possible on this thread (at least from what I observed), depending on if people time-travel or follow IRL time in game, these are the times where turnip prices start to go down because Daisy Mae is returns to the islands on Sundays.

Best days to sell your turnips IRL time is Tuesdays-Thursdays (this doesn't really affect the time-travelers, cause you can't really time-travel IRL. lol.)

Thank you!


----------



## major_ursa

Anyone have turnip prices of 100+? I spent around 1.5 million on turnips last Sunday so I'm just looking to break even at this point haha

Edit: I'm sorry, I just saw this is only for posting your town's prices. I don't know how to delete my post though. I'm very sorry.


----------



## Jarchi

Turnip prices on my island are 190 bells if anyone is interested.
8a7a3e99


----------



## amaroxco

If anyone needs to sell last minute I have turnips selling for 140!! NMT are appreciated but not required. 

(ISLAND IS LOCKED!!!!)

Here is a link to my island: 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/3b44d14b


----------



## FireNinja1

Closed.


----------



## Jarchi

Turnip prices dropped to 168 if any last minute sellers are interested.


			https://turnip.exchange/island/5c5cbd49
		


Shops closed now, sorry for everyone that didn't get in in time


----------



## FireNinja1

Nook's are buying at 537. I'm currently too lazy to collect entry fees, so there is none. Message me if you're interested and I'll send you a Dodo code. This will go for about an hour or so.

This has closed.


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm doing no fee runs again! Price is 537. Dodo code is *CLOSED*. I won't be monitoring my Switch. Will be going until I decide to shut down my Switch.

*Edit* *2:34 AM EDT:* I will keep this going for at least the next 45 minutes. After that, I make no guarantees about being open. I will edit this post whenever I close for good, so if you see this, the above Dodo code is still working (provided nobody disconnects, knock on wood).

*Edit 3:08 AM EDT:* This Dodo code will be void in 22 minutes (3:30 AM EDT).

*Edit 3:31 AM EDT: *I won't be taking anyone after the current visitor. If you attempt to visit after this edit, you may be kicked out without being able to sell. Thanks to everyone who flew out!


----------



## jenboston22

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm doing no fee runs again! Dodo code is *B6PKS*. I won't be monitoring my Switch. Will be going until I decide to shut down my Switch.



Thanks! Sold some turnips.


----------



## KayDee

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm doing no fee runs again! Dodo code is *B6PKS*. I won't be monitoring my Switch. Will be going until I decide to shut down my Switch.


I’ll be visiting. Thank you!


----------



## Nin!~

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm doing no fee runs again! Dodo code is *B6PKS*. I won't be monitoring my Switch. Will be going until I decide to shut down my Switch.
> 
> *Edit* *2:34 AM EDT:* I will keep this going for at least the next 45 minutes. After that, I make no guarantees about being open. I will edit this post whenever I close for good, so if you see this, the above Dodo code is still working (provided nobody disconnects, knock on wood).




I'll be visiting you! thank you so much appreciate it!


----------



## Lynnatchii

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm doing no fee runs again! Price is 537. Dodo code is *B6PKS*. I won't be monitoring my Switch. Will be going until I decide to shut down my Switch.
> 
> *Edit* *2:34 AM EDT:* I will keep this going for at least the next 45 minutes. After that, I make no guarantees about being open. I will edit this post whenever I close for good, so if you see this, the above Dodo code is still working (provided nobody disconnects, knock on wood).
> 
> *Edit 3:08 AM EDT:* This Dodo code will be void in 22 minutes (3:30 AM EDT).


I'm going there!


----------



## WalrusOfDoom

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm doing no fee runs again! Price is 537. Dodo code is *CLOSED*. I won't be monitoring my Switch. Will be going until I decide to shut down my Switch.
> 
> *Edit* *2:34 AM EDT:* I will keep this going for at least the next 45 minutes. After that, I make no guarantees about being open. I will edit this post whenever I close for good, so if you see this, the above Dodo code is still working (provided nobody disconnects, knock on wood).
> 
> *Edit 3:08 AM EDT:* This Dodo code will be void in 22 minutes (3:30 AM EDT).
> 
> *Edit 3:31 AM EDT: *I won't be taking anyone after the current visitor. If you attempt to visit after this edit, you may be kicked out without being able to sell. Thanks to everyone who flew out!


Thank you so much!


----------



## callimarierose

Daisy Mae is selling for 97 bells. Will be open for a few more hours. No entry fee but NMT are appreciated! https://turnip.exchange/island/73f1c43e


----------



## Cheetabird

Looking got anyone open tonight =]

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Cheetabird said:


> Looking got anyone open tonight =]


Looking for* =X


----------



## dilley

Anyone have good turnip price?


----------



## Kirbyz

**for anyone new**

Please don't use this thread to ask people if they have good turnip prices; it's only used for people to POST their turnip prices as everyone is looking for good turnip prices c:

When others see new comments they assume that someone has a turnip price and they click on the thread, so you can imagine how they feel when they just see comments like these asking for turnip prices. Please be patient and wait for someone to post, thank you and sorry if this sounded rude, I just meant to clear things up as you guys are new and are not yet aware c:

Edit: others have actually said this previously, the most recent on the previous page, so please be sure to at least read those before posting or read the first page of this thread as it addresses this <3


----------



## Mari_AC

Turnips for 393 bells at my island! No entry fee required, but tips are appreciated 


			https://turnip.exchange/island/df03730e
		

Still open, might close in an hour or so.
Edit: Closed! Thanks for swinging by! ^^


----------



## dollycrossing3

Turnips for 365!!! tips are appreciated but not required  just DM me


----------



## nikchik

My brother's Nook's Cranny is selling turnips for 535 bells today! I can only allow 1-2 people at a time since I'm also back and forth on the island. DM if you wanna come. I'll only open it for an hour from 3P-4P EST since I have to work.

In-game name: BluRain
Island: Rain Cove


----------



## Salatus

348 turnip price on my island. No entry fee and no tips required.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/c1733eb8
		

Will stay open for a few hours if needed 
*Edit: *Closed! DM me if you are still in dire need to sell!


----------



## SweetDollFace

nikchik said:


> My brother's Nook's Cranny is selling turnips for 535 bells today! I can only allow 1-2 people at a time since I'm also back and forth on the island. DM if you wanna come. I'll only open it for an hour from 3P-4P EST since I have to work.
> 
> In-game name: BluRain
> Island: Rain Cove


 Do you have a link to to turnip exchange or youre doing it yourself?


----------



## rikkisan

Salatus said:


> 348 turnip price on my island. No entry fee and no tips required.
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/c1733eb8
> 
> 
> Will stay open for a few hours if needed


hi could i visit


----------



## GEEBRASS

CLOSED! Thanks for coming, those that did!


----------



## little10

Hi guys! My nook is selling for 520 right now.

I don’t have turnips myself, but i didn’t want it to go to complete waste so i do want to let in about 3 people (for now), one at a time. Sorry I really don’t have a whole lot of time to allow many people, so if you have 1 item from my simple wishlist, i’ll take it as a tip and let you in  Will update it as I go.


----------



## niko@kamogawa

little10 said:


> Hi guys! My nook is selling for 520 right now.
> 
> I don’t have turnips myself, but i didn’t want it to go to complete waste so i do want to let in about 3 people (for now), one at a time. Sorry I really don’t have a whole lot of time to allow many people, so if you have 1 item from my simple wishlist, i’ll take it as a tip and let you in  Will update it as I go.



Will cataloging one of your wishlist items work? And how long are you going to open your island?


----------



## little10

yatsushiro said:


> Will cataloging one of your wishlist items work? And how long are you going to open your island?



yeah cataloguing is fine but i’ll prioritize people who lets me keep it. I’m gonna be playing for a while but just don’t want to keep my gates open for a long time at one sitting. For now, like 30 min? I’ll be back in an hour or so after that.


----------



## niko@kamogawa

little10 said:


> yeah cataloguing is fine but i’ll prioritize people who lets me keep it. I’m gonna be playing for a while but just don’t want to keep my gates open for a long time at one sitting. For now, like 30 min? I’ll be back in an hour or so after that.



I can let you catalog both antique chairs and the kitty litter box. I don't mind giving them away but I run a catalog shop.

I can craft you an iron hangar stand as well.


----------



## Alphapack

*Closed*

I have turnips selling for 497 bells. No entry fee but tips always appreciated.

Will try to be open till Noon EST. Kicks is here and shopping allowed

*Edit 2* code is 8vq2c

Will have open will working so my avator will be sitting at the diner.


----------



## Asmadasbirds

Hi turnips are currently 417 bells on my island .. best price I've had on my island in ages!
Not asking for anything really although tips always welcome!  Also you have access to Able Sisters and Leif is visiting!
NOW CLOSED .. THAT WAS BUSY!


----------



## Carsontheducklord

Moochie00 said:


> R u still open


Can i join


----------



## Luigibro

Closed


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys, my turnip price for today is 532. If you want to sell, just PM me that you want to visit, and i'll give you the Dodo code.

Also, Saharah is here. I put her in front of the airport.

Essential tips aren't necessary, but its always nice to tip anyway.

This will go on for 2 hours, then after that the price will be gone because it's an AM price.

*The price is gone. Thanks for visiting!*


----------



## AutomationAir

I have turnips at 472 for a little under 2 hours if anyone is around!


----------



## Imaginetheday

*CLOSED*

Turnips are 535! Only open for a bit over an hour. No fee, but tips appreciated!


----------



## Minou

AutomationAir said:


> I have turnips at 472 for a little under 2 hours if anyone is around!


Hi may I come?


----------



## RJA102

May I stop by maybe 4 trips


----------



## Xdee

AutomationAir said:


> I have turnips at 472 for a little under 2 hours if anyone is around!


Hi can I pls stop by, 2 trips

xdee from charms


----------



## Ningyo

Have Turnips priced at 210, not impressive but highest price I've ever had.

Nook's Cranny is immediately to the right of the airport. Leif is also on my island if you would like to buy flowers or shrubs. No tip necessary. In RL I am working for home so will be inactive. Gates will close at 2:30PM EST.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/c5032428


----------



## Holla

Price is 437 for the next couple hours.
PM for Dodo code. Tips appreciated but not required.


----------



## PVoil

Turnips are 520!!!
Fee is an item of my wishlist or stack of regular wood or iron.




__





						Wishlist by pvoil | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Wishlist, a list by pvoil containing 42 items




					villagerdb.com
				




You can join at


			https://turnip.exchange/island/2ed9ceb8
		


I also have a lot of diys here:




__





						pvoil's Profile | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					






					villagerdb.com
				



So if you are interested just ask


----------



## Ningyo

Due to much better turnip prices I will close my gate. Everyone go make bank!!


----------



## MangoKid

AutomationAir said:


> I have turnips at 472 for a little under 2 hours if anyone is around!


Are these prices still good? I’d like to come there please

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

Are these prices still good?


----------



## PVoil

MangoKid said:


> Are these prices still good? I’d like to come there please
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020
> 
> Are these prices still good?


My island is still open with turnips 520


----------



## AutomationAir

MangoKid said:


> Are these prices still good? I’d like to come there please
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020
> 
> Are these prices still good?


Sorry mine changed


----------



## MangoKid

PVoil said:


> My island is still open with turnips 520


Can I come there?


PVoil said:


> Turnips are 520!!!
> Fee is an item of my wishlist or stack of regular wood or iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishlist by pvoil | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
> 
> 
> View Wishlist, a list by pvoil containing 42 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagerdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can join at
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/f2591635
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a lot of diys here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pvoil's Profile | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagerdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are interested just ask


there was a connection error


----------



## PVoil

MangoKid said:


> Can I come there?
> 
> there was a connection error


Ok should be on again now. Had a connexion problem.
Turnip code 2ed9ceb8


----------



## MangoKid

PVoil said:


> Ok should be on again now. Had a connexion problem.
> Turnip code 2ed9ceb8


Ok

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

What’s the code?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



MangoKid said:


> Ok
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020
> 
> What’s the code?


Thanks!!


----------



## Holla

Holla said:


> Price is 437 for the next couple hours.
> PM for Dodo code. Tips appreciated but not required.



Just under two hours left if anyone still wants to come.


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

PVoil said:


> Ok should be on again now. Had a connexion problem.
> Turnip code 2ed9ceb8


 Communication error keeps happening.


----------



## PVoil

Sunflowerrose123 said:


> Communication error keeps happening.





			https://turnip.exchange/island/a907fd11


----------



## Cheetabird

Holla said:


> Just under two hours left if anyone still wants to come.


I PMd you =]


----------



## Holla

Holla said:


> Price is 437 for the next couple hours.
> PM for Dodo code. Tips appreciated but not required.



Only about 40mins before my price will change as a heads up to anyone who might still want to come.

Edit: now closed thanks to those that came!


----------



## KourtTears

Turnip Price is 503. Tips appreciated but not required. PM for Dodo code.


----------



## KourtTears

My island will be open for 2 more hours, give or take. 



KourtTears said:


> Turnip Price is 503. Tips appreciated but not required. PM for Dodo code.


----------



## rsccooperinc

Turns at 559! https://turnip.exchange/island/a94bc35f

EDIT: Closing the queue now, thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Jojoramhoff

PVoil said:


> Turnips are 520!!!
> Fee is an item of my wishlist or stack of regular wood or iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishlist by pvoil | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
> 
> 
> View Wishlist, a list by pvoil containing 42 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagerdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can join at
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/2ed9ceb8
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a lot of diys here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pvoil's Profile | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagerdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are interested just ask





PVoil said:


> Turnips are 520!!!
> Fee is an item of my wishlist or stack of regular wood or iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishlist by pvoil | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
> 
> 
> View Wishlist, a list by pvoil containing 42 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagerdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can join at
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/2ed9ceb8
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a lot of diys here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pvoil's Profile | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagerdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are interested just ask



Still open?


----------



## rikkisan

hi ive got a lucky cat  is it still open?


----------



## charlie_moo_

Turnips are 408
1nmt per trip, multiple trips allowed

*Closed *


----------



## notorioustommyp

Turnips @ 491


			https://turnip.exchange/island/37606744


----------



## graciemayy

not very high but just in case anyone is rushing to sell before Sunday, turnips are 169  (no entry fee or anything lol)


----------



## Reploid

Turnips selling for 553. Please read and follow the rules.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/101e118f


----------



## Grimlyn

SuperiorTech said:


> Turnips selling for 553. Please read and follow the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/101e118f


Codes not working brother


----------



## Reploid

Grimlyn said:


> Codes not working brother


There's a new one! PM me if you continue to have problems.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020

I think someone visiting is having connection problems.


----------



## Reploid

Closed! Thanks to everyone who dropped by.


----------



## Jarchi

Turnip prices are 528 right now.


			https://turnip.exchange/island/b7a1abaa
		


Closed


----------



## xMartin

turnips @ 100 if anyone is desperate.


----------



## Succulent

xMartin said:


> turnips @ 100 if anyone is desperate.


Hello, I am desperate.
Could I please come?


----------



## Succulent

Please anyone? I'm desperate.
Anything over 90?


----------



## Romaki

Succulent said:


> Please anyone? I'm desperate.
> Anything over 90?



You can find some public islands on: https://turnip.exchange/islands


----------



## Succulent

Romaki said:


> You can find some public islands on: https://turnip.exchange/islands


Thank you!


----------



## Xdee

Succulent said:


> Please anyone? I'm desperate.
> Anything over 90?


Mine is only selling for 118 today, but you're welcome to stop by if you like


----------



## Succulent

Xdee said:


> Mine is only selling for 118 today, but you're welcome to stop by if you like



You are so sweet, but I was already asleep then- thank you anyway!


----------



## _Rainy_

Got 591 while TTing today anybody interested.


----------



## AccfSally

Reneezombie said:


> Got 591 while TTing today anybody interested.



Can I come over?


----------



## Xdee

Reneezombie said:


> Got 591 while TTing today anybody interested.


hi can my sister and i pls stop by? 2 trips if possible


----------



## Reploid

Reneezombie said:


> Got 591 while TTing today anybody interested.


Hi, I’d like to come by, please!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Reneezombie said:


> Got 591 while TTing today anybody interested.


I'm coming over!

I'll be making at least 4 trips if that's alright with you.


----------



## _Rainy_

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm coming over!
> 
> I'll be making at least 4 trips if that's alright with you.


Ok give me a few to catch up


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Reneezombie said:


> Got 591 while TTing today anybody interested.


hi! I would love to come, if possible! I have a couple trips, willing to tip


----------



## SpaceTokki77

My prices are 116! although this is pretty late.....


----------



## Enxssi

Reneezombie said:


> Got 591 while TTing today anybody interested.


Hello! I’d like to come over. I only need one trip


----------



## _Rainy_

Enxssi said:


> Hello! I’d like to come over. I only need one trip


Sure give me a few minutes to catch up


----------



## _Rainy_

Thanks everyone who came! my gates are closed now.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Hi friends, turnips are currently selling for 517 right now! It’s 8pm so I only have 2 more hours left let me know if anyone wants to come and sell turnips


----------



## Spackery

Me!


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Spackery said:


> Me!


I’ll send you the code in just a moment! I’m visiting someone who has Celeste


----------



## Spackery

Okay thank you!


----------



## dilley

Courtney.lamelia said:


> Hi friends, turnips are currently selling for 517 right now! It’s 8pm so I only have 2 more hours left let me know if anyone wants to come and sell turnips


Can I come?


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

dilley said:


> Can I come?


Yes! Give me just a few minutes


----------



## SoSu

Courtney.lamelia said:


> Hi friends, turnips are currently selling for 517 right now! It’s 8pm so I only have 2 more hours left let me know if anyone wants to come and sell turnips


I'd love to come if you have time.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia




----------



## SoSu

Prob best to put that in a PM. You could get slammed.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

I don’t mind haha


----------



## dilley

Thank you! Your island is really pretty


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

dilley said:


> Thank you! Your island is really pretty


Thank you very much!


----------



## Arlaluvs

Oops never mind  I forget they close when I get off work


----------



## Jhin

Nooks is buying for 273 right now! Turnip.exchange is here, just going to AFK and keep this open until I get tired or Nook's closes.


----------



## Namaka

Turnip prices are at 441. 1 NMT fee. 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/04d118d6


----------



## loveclove

Turnip prices 439, PM me for code


----------



## Cpdlp92

loveclove said:


> Turnip prices 439, PM me for code


Interested can I come pls?


----------



## Penguin style

Turnip prices are at 620 on my island

Free to come though tips are highly encourage(remodeling island so its very cluttered)

Dm me if your interested!


----------



## Doughboy

Hi, I’m interested!


----------



## Penguin style

Penguin style said:


> Turnip prices are at 620 on my island
> 
> Free to come though tips are highly encourage(remodeling island so its very cluttered)
> 
> Dm me if your interested!


Hope I got everyone!
Ill be closing my gates now, thank you for everyone coming and being so nice.
Hope you made it rich!


----------



## tajikey

My daughter's island is at 468. There is an entry fee of bells or cool furniture she can use for her house (she's only 6 years old). PM if you want to stop by. We are AFK, so it'll be 100% the honor system.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Mine are 570! Feel free to DM and come on by~


----------



## ellienoise

Hi! turnips are at 459! turnip exchange is https://turnip.exchange/island/b6255b26


----------



## Cin_10

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Mine are 570! Feel free to DM and come on by~


Interested!


----------



## Enjaye

Turnips are 494 bells this morning! Feel free to stop in: https://turnip.exchange/island/2c3af110

ETA: It's past noon, so price has dropped and I've closed the gates. Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Mopache

Turnips at 473!
No entry fee, but if you want to give something, anything is welcomed.
You can get the recipes next to the airport and the oranges next to it too.

DM me so I can give you the DODO pin in order so I don't get overwhelmed


----------



## Cheetabird

CLOSED


----------



## Keyla

Anyone want to come to my island? I got 30 minutes!!! 484 turnips for sale! Message me for dodo code!
Tips appreciates not needed!


----------



## LeenaM

Turnips are currently selling for 316 bells, message me for dodo code. Tips in bells are appreciated !
Edit: closed!


----------



## AutomationAir

Turnips at 493 until noon US central time. DM me if you wanna stop by!


----------



## Midna64

Turnips are at 550 pm for a code ^^ No fee!


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

My turnip price is 186. Message me if you would like to sell. Tips are appreciated.

I am having to close my gate. I will open later if anyone needs to sell.


----------



## courtky

Prices are 496, anyone interested?


----------



## Koconut

courtky said:


> Prices are 496, anyone interested?


Hello Can i please come over, I will tip?


----------



## courtky

Koconut said:


> Hello Can i please come over, I will tip?


Will PM you dodo shortly! Letting some of the others that messaged go through.


----------



## Ceci

Interested! Can I still come?


----------



## Marzipan

courtky said:


> Prices are 496, anyone interested?


Are you still open? :>


----------



## courtky

Marzipan said:


> Are you still open? :>


My prices went down because the shops closed and I time traveled back ): They're 374 if you are still interested.


----------



## Marzipan

Hey! Yes very much thank you. I bought quite a bit of turnips but kinda let it slide the whole week  Shall I hop over?


----------



## courtky

Marzipan said:


> Hey! Yes very much thank you. I bought quite a bit of turnips but kinda let it slide the whole week  Shall I hop over?


Sure! I'll PM you dodo code, one second. I'm currently hosting on turnip.exchange so it may take a second to get in haha.


----------



## WalrusOfDoom

courtky said:


> My prices went down because the shops closed and I time traveled back ): They're 374 if you are still interested.


If you could, can i get a code too please!


----------



## Betun

courtky said:


> Sure! I'll PM you dodo code, one second. I'm currently hosting on turnip.exchange so it may take a second to get in haha.


Could you pm me too? Please


----------



## KanamiTehya

Are you still open?



courtky said:


> My prices went down because the shops closed and I time traveled back ): They're 374 if you are still interested.


----------



## KanamiTehya

I have last-minute prices of 152 and should have prices over 129 this afternoon. Send me a DM if interested in selling. Current local time is 9:13 am.


----------



## JellyBeans

if anyone is desperate to sell turnips are at 151, dm if you want the code! free ofc but tips always appreciated


----------



## KanamiTehya

Afternoon price: 147 for any last-minute sellers. Send a DM for a dodo code. I may be in and out this afternoon but will try to check back often.


----------



## Loulou91

Turnips are 171, no fee required. https://turnip.exchange/island/cdba894e

closed.


----------



## JellyBeans

JellyBeans said:


> if anyone is desperate to sell turnips are at 151, dm if you want the code! free ofc but tips always appreciated


https://turnip.exchange/island/566c3f13 to make life easier link closed but can still dm if interested, only around for another hour.


----------



## FireNinja1

I have 431 prices; please DM me if interested. Should be going for a few hours.

This has closed.


----------



## FireNinja1

My prices have changed to 184. No entry fee, the Dodo code is *4MKML*. Don't know how long this will be running, but come as much as you want up until I close.


----------



## khotalady4

JellyBeans said:


> if anyone is desperate to sell turnips are at 151, dm if you want the code! free ofc but tips always appreciated



can i please come

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



FireNinja1 said:


> My prices have changed to 184. No entry fee, the Dodo code is *4MKML*. Don't know how long this will be running, but come as much as you want up until I close.



are you still open?


----------



## FireNinja1

khotalady4 said:


> can i please come
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> are you still open?


i am no longer open, sorry


----------



## MindMeld

I have turnips selling on my island for 91.  If you are interested, let me know and I will shoot you a Dodo code and meet you at the airport to take you to her.  This is the first time I have done this, so only one visitor at a time, please.  Tips are welcomed, but not expected.


----------



## MindMeld

MindMeld said:


> I have turnips selling on my island for 91.  If you are interested, let me know and I will shoot you a Dodo code and meet you at the airport to take you to her.  This is the first time I have done this, so only one visitor at a time, please.  Tips are welcomed, but not expected.


Sorry -- closed now!


----------



## stargurg

i have turnips selling for 99 bells rn! pls pm if you'd like to come!


----------



## Ella.

Don't know if anyone is still up but the boys are buying turnips for 595! If you want to stop by pm! DO NOT respond to this post. Also my town is under extensive renovation and it looks terrible. Please don't wander; only sell your turnips and leave.

(Multiple trips are okay and this is a free entry

Edit: A big shout out to everyone that stopped by. ^^


----------



## Dim

Turnip prices are at 479 today. PM me if anyone is interested in selling.


----------



## Minou

Hi! Turnips price are at 567 Bells on my mom's island for the next 50 minutes. 
No entrance fee but tips are appreciated.
https://turnip.exchange/island/d54a9f60

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020



Minou said:


> Hi! Turnips price are at 567 Bells on my mom's island for the next 50 minutes.
> No entrance fee but tips are appreciated.
> https://turnip.exchange/island/d54a9f60


Half hour left!


----------



## Loulou91

Turnips are selling for 524, no fee. 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/27924a70


----------



## TheUnspokenDream

400 for 90 mins


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Turnips selling for 548!


			https://turnip.exchange/island/73d336fb


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

open again!


			https://turnip.exchange/island/3107b03d


----------



## RoseMilkTea

My island is selling for 515!  https://turnip.exchange/island/7a5b857b


----------



## Ro1

Anybody open??


----------



## SammyHo

July 10 - selling for 372
8FMNN


----------



## Holla

My price is 473 today. Send me a message if you’d like to come! Tips aren’t required but highly appreciated I have 5 home loans I’m trying to pay off lol.


----------



## Salatus

Turnip price 474 bells. I'll try to have my gates open for a few hours so message me if you'd like to sell!  No pay required, but tips in any form is appreciated.


----------



## nyx~

Turnip price is 464! PM me if you want to come sell


----------



## callimarierose

https://turnip.exchange/island/67970688
		


Price is 375! No entry fee, diys or NMT appreciated


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

I forgot about this thread. https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...me-just-for-the-giveaway.560855/#post-9334037

Dodo code is 26Y4D currently OPEN!


----------



## Kiara12

My turnips are at 573! I set up a queue on turnip exchange, 3aa63b6e


----------



## xSNA

nvm!


----------



## Supka

Kiara12 said:


> My turnips are at 573! I set up a queue on turnip exchange, 3aa63b6e


Hi there!
Are you stil open?


----------



## Sunflowerrose123

My turnip price is 228. Dm me if you need to sell your turnips. Tips are appreciated. Bells or items to decorate my island. My island is currently under renovation. 
Can only have open for an hour

CLOSED


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

*Daisy's selling turnips for 90 bells on my island!

https://turnip.exchange/island/13fef4b0 cost is 1NMT per visit as I'm planning on villager hunting later

(CLOSED)*


----------



## Cat_fish

Edit: Queue filled up very quickly! I'm going to have to lock it for the day. Thank you to all who came and will be visiting soon!


----------



## amaroxco

Come sell turnips for 496!!! NMT are appreciated  Feel free to shop in Able's & Nook's! I will be AFK hence the fencing!!

Link to my island:



			https://turnip.exchange/island/78b37630


----------



## Michaeldemarch

LadyBarber said:


> Had to set up a new code, use the same link
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020
> 
> 
> I am
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020
> 
> 
> Should work now
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> You’re welcome! This is my first time opening my gates to people. Feel free to come back another time if you need


Hi  arw you still open im new in this game on my iland turnip is for 65 ;((


----------



## SandiBeaches

435 for the next hour. No fees or tips https://turnip.exchange/island/75f38fda


----------



## Keyla

478! Message me if you want to come! Tips appreciated 




			https://turnip.exchange/island/3fa2079e


----------



## MayorGong

Closed~


----------



## JellyBeans

prices at 460 for the next two and a half hours, dm if you want the dodo!


----------



## Michaeldemarch

JellyBeans said:


> prices at 460 for the next two and a half hours, dm if you want the dodo!


Hello  pleas me in my iland is so cheap


----------



## quincify

Turnips being bought for 484 each!! DM me for dodo! <3 or join da queue here!


			https://turnip.exchange/island/b0373fd1


----------



## Foresta

Hello,  turnips selling for 351 bells at Nook’s cranny today  Follow the path on the left to sell them. No entry fees but NMTs tips appreciated. Please leave via airport. Sahara is here too.
Join the queue here: https://turnip.exchange/island/af787b26


----------



## QueenOpossum

Nooks buying for 592: https://turnip.exchange/island/dd913c43
No fee, tips appreciated.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

78 bells...

RIP


----------



## Coco63

QueenOpossum said:


> Nooks buying for 592: https://turnip.exchange/island/dd913c43
> No fee, tips appreciated.


Hi, the link didn’t work. Are you still open? Will tip!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



QueenOpossum said:


> Nooks buying for 592: https://turnip.exchange/island/dd913c43
> No fee, tips appreciated.





Coco63 said:


> Hi, the link didn’t work. Are you still open? Will tip!


Oops! Never mind. Totally just realized that was posted Friday  sorry about that


----------



## MeganPenguin

Turnips selling at 416
Turnip exchange:https://turnip.exchange/island/4e2ba1d1


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

70 bells...

This stinks.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

MeganPenguin said:


> Turnips selling at 416
> Turnip exchange:https://turnip.exchange/island/4e2ba1d1


Are you going to be opening again later? I'd love to drop by if you are!


----------



## Minou

turnips selling at 277 Bells on my island.
if interested PM me.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

my turnip prices are 20 bells today if anyone is interested


----------



## Salomebibouland

Turnips price is 455, you can join the queue here: https://turnip.exchange/island/81b3c2b0. No entry fees, NMT tips appreciated. (please leave via airport)  edit: locked queue


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

64 bells...

It won't stop dropping


----------



## Lamebo

MarzipanDragyn said:


> 64 bells...
> 
> It won't stop dropping


Same here  I‘m still trying to understand why my island consistently offers the downward trend in prices week after week. I thought there was supposed to be random trend?


----------



## RoseMilkTea

Open 421!! Saharah and free duiys!


			https://turnip.exchange/island/dc65a583


----------



## Owchee

My turnips are on sale for 423

dodo code is H62TP

only be on for 30 minutes


----------



## Arak

Turnip price is 371 and my dodo code is 2JNXG 
No Fee required but tips or even recipe would be apprecied 
Nook's cranny is near the Residents Services. 
Please don't grief etc..


----------



## Jeremy

Hi everyone, going forward please use our new dedicated board for turnip prices: Turnip Stalk Exchange. Thanks!


----------

